# Enabling MRV using your home networking



## Doug Brott

Here's an alternate method that has met with success as well ..

This procedure is for those folks who want to use their own home networking and continue to enjoy Multiroom viewing.


Call 1-800-531-5000
Give Your Phone # when prompted
At the main menu voice prompt say "Whole Home DVR Service"
At this point you should be connected to an agent
Tell the agent that you have been participating in the '_Whole Home DVR Service beta_' and you want to enable '_MRV-Capability_' so that you can activate '_Whole Home DVR Service_' on your account
Ask the CSR to cancel (or do not enter) the Connected Home upgrade screen
Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' and choose 'Create New'. 'Account Attibutes' is on the far right hand side of the screen that the CSR is looking at under the same drop down menu as 'Adding Services'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to '*u*' (for unsupported) with mostly defaults. At this point, you have enabled the 'MRV' flag and you could (in theory) order from the web page. I saw it when viewing my account via the web.
Once this has been set, the CSR will have to exit your account information and then reenter your account information screen so that the information refreshes.
At this point, the CSR can now enable "Whole Home DVR Service"

Sometimes CSRs are having trouble finding 'Account Attributes' menu .. It's apparently on the far right hand side of the screen and hard to find. But once they get to this area, it usually goes smooth.

There have been a small number of CSRs that truly do not have access to this menu .. In this case the CSR may need to have authorization turned on first. This does not seem to be a rule, but more an exception.

*Yet another method*
(*Source*)


Ask the CSR to go into the DORIS database
Pull up the article "Whole Home DVR Service"
Go to the link "Adding Whole Home DVR Service"

*Caveats*

Look at your statement, if your package is:

*PLUS HD DVR Monthly*​
Most likely your statement should show this instead:

*CHOICE XTRA Monthly
HD Access Monthly
DVR Access Monthly*​
The latter is $1/month more than the former, but the packages are otherwise the same thing.
Ask the CSR to use the instructions in DORIS in this case


----------



## Doug Brott

I posted a thread last week in which I detailed a method for getting MRV enabled in an 'unsupported' mode when talking to a CSR.

DIRECTV has asked that we make a change in our process for requesting 'unsupported' setup.

At this point, the recommended (and requested by DIRECTV) method for getting your account set to 'unsupported' is to use E-mail.

Simply click here to get started.

Enter your contact information
For Topic, select "Services"
For Topic, select "Whole Home DVR Service"
For Subject, Enter "Please enable Whole Home DVR Service for public beta customer"
For Question, Enter "I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill."
Enter the security information
Press Continue

At this point, please do not use Twitter nor call CSRs to make this request. Sending an E-mail will provide you with the most effective method to success.


----------



## TheDurk

Well, thanks, but I started my call 30 minutes before your post. Here is the post I was trying to make on your (now locked) other thread.



> Well, It took me an exactly an hour on the phone. Nobody said it could not be done, but they could not make it work. After 40 minutes, I got to Bob (not his real name) in Tech and he was fascinated by how much I knew about DirectTV systems. He eventually had to kill my Choice Xtra HDDVR package and then it kicked in. Meanwhile, I told him about our forum, gave him the URL and he said he was going to come visit (anonymously per D policy) and learn some of the stuff we know and he doesn't. I also answered a few questions he had about external hard drives(for his own home system). His close was "Well, YOU have addressed all of MY concerns today, is there anything else I can help you with?" If you read this, thanks again, Bob.


The question I had on e-mail was how to deal with legacy package problem. Some specifics on that might be nice for others in the same boat. Should we/they throw in the towel and change packages before e-mailing? Or pre-authorize a change? Or request an attempt to preserve it?


----------



## Gweeto

Doug Brott said:


> At this point, please do not use Twitter nor call CSRs to make this request. Sending an E-mail will provide you with the most effective method to success.


Was starting the Twitter process when you posted this. Just sent the email per your instructions. We shall see, thanks for all the information.


----------



## VandyCWG

I was going to call per our PM.....but I emailed instead. Thanks Doug!!!


----------



## Teronzhul

TheDurk said:


> Well, thanks, but I started my call 30 minutes before your post. Here is the post I was trying to make on your (now locked) other thread.


Same here. 3 CSRs later and I have MRV working in unsupported mode on TC+.


----------



## new_2_hd

The phrasing "unsupported" concerns me. Does that mean they don't support any part of our system or just don't call with network issues because the network is my problem? I am paying for the service plan thing so I'd hate to think this is me saying I am ok with them not fixing any problems.


----------



## pappy97

Teronzhul said:


> Same here. 3 CSRs later and I have MRV working in unsupported mode on TC+.


TC+??? You mean you didn't have to upgrade to a "Current" package like many of us were told we had to??


----------



## hasan

pappy97 said:


> TC+??? You mean you didn't have to upgrade to a "Current" package like many of us were told we had to??


I kept TC+ when I got MRV authorized via telephone this morning. I did not have to "upgrade" my programming package. This was about 9:30 a.m. Central.


----------



## pappy97

Hey Doug, so why is it people with TC+ (legacy package, correct?) are able to get MRV authorized but there is this problem if you have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR legacy package in trying to MRV activated?

Thanks.


----------



## Rakul

pappy97 said:


> Hey Doug, so why is it people with TC+ (legacy package, correct?) are able to get MRV authorized but there is this problem if you have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR legacy package in trying to MRV activated?
> 
> Thanks.


For whatever reason +HDDVR does not show you as having HD access is how I understood it.


----------



## PlanetBill

added mrv a couple days ago, I have TC, no problem.


----------



## webby_s

I did the email thing since I saw this before I called, so here's hoping I get good end results! :grin:


----------



## mdriskell

Thanks Doug...just finished submitting my request.


----------



## rob316

Just sent my email request as per Doug's instructions. lets see if it gets done.


----------



## Doug Brott

pappy97 said:


> Hey Doug, so why is it people with TC+ (legacy package, correct?) are able to get MRV authorized but there is this problem if you have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR legacy package in trying to MRV activated?
> 
> Thanks.





Rakul said:


> For whatever reason +HDDVR does not show you as having HD access is how I understood it.


This is exactly the reason .. It's a bug in the process, but one I don't think will be changing. The lack of 'HD Access' showing up for that package has been true for years, it's only now that it matters. You can keep the legacy package or go with MRV, but I don't think you'll have success keeping the legacy package and getting MRV.


----------



## Doug Brott

PlanetBill said:


> added mrv a couple days ago, I have TC, no problem.


Yup, as long as both HD Service & DVR Service show up on your account .. AND .. You have a minimum of 1 eligible HD-DVR and 1 eligible HD Receiver, then this should be a simple process.

The 'Choice Xtra plus HDDVR' legacy package will show 'HD Service' as *not* active. CSRs will be locked out of adding MRV.

I THINK all other packages are fine. It's this one package that is causing the problems.


----------



## joe221

Thanks Doug, just noticed the end of beta message. Thanks for the easy step by step. We'll see how long it takes to reactivate.


----------



## JJaret

Did they give any indication on how long it will take for them to respond?


----------



## hasan

Doug Brott said:


> This is exactly the reason .. It's a bug in the process, but one I don't think will be changing. The lack of 'HD Access' showing up for that package has been true for years, it's only now that it matters. You can keep the legacy package or go with MRV, but I don't think you'll have success keeping the legacy package and getting MRV.


With the subtle variations in legacy packages, it's a bit confusing. I have TC+, and of course I have HD DVR service. Are there really two variations of TC+ (one like mine and one with "integrated HD-Access". From what you've said, the 2nd package is a problem, but what I have is not, because I called this morning and got authorized, once they went into DORIS and read the new pages. (or what he called "policies".)

I just tried it now (3:45 p.m.) and it works just fine. Should I expect to be losing it and have to start over with the email route? BTW, Whole Home DVR Service shows on my account (but only under Recent Activity) and I received a partial charge on that bill.


----------



## jba115

As I mentioned ealier, on my 3rd CSR call Tuesday night, I set it up as verified by email the next morning. When I checked my account, the only place Connected Home showed up was in recent orders, nothing under my services, programming (which is Premier), anywhere. And nowhere does it say "unsupported" or "u". However it is working fine, as it has recently. The only changes I believe are that there is no longer a deisngation of which DVR recorded the shows (as of the change Wednesday) and the "beta" line no longer appears under MRV. Does this look right to you all?


----------



## leww37334

I do NOT have a legacy package, two CSR's knew nothing about this, both told me I had to upgrade my equipment to the whole home DVR configuration, I have now tried the email approach. we will see what happens.


----------



## hasan

jba115 said:


> As I mentioned ealier, on my 3rd CSR call Tuesday night, I set it up as verified by email the next morning. When I checked my account, the only place Connected Home showed up was in recent orders, nothing under my services, programming, anywhere. And nowhere does it say "unsupported" or "u". However it is working fine, as it has recently. The only changes I believe are that there is no longer a deisngation of which DVR recorded the shows (as of the change Wednesday) and the "beta" line no longer appears under MRV. Does this look right to you all?


The only place I can see Whole Home DVR Services or anything even remotely resembling what we are doing is in the same place "Recent Activity", which shows the following:

05/20/2010 XXXXXXXX4710 DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service - Charge $1.10 $0.07

Of course, something shows on the first tab, Current Balance ($1.17), but there is no explanation of what it's for. Looking above, it is the total of the prorated charge and taxes for $1.17.

Other than the fact that my receiver menus are right, they show status is OK, (beta is missing as it should be), I would have no clue that the "Whole Home DVR Service" has been authorized. It is not present on the D* web site, under the Programming, Services, Extra, or Other tabs. Nothing tells me I have it but "Recent Activity"

...at least I got it authorized, the authorization appears to be "holding", and of course, it actually works!


----------



## pfp

> Thanks for writing us back. I see that you are one of our long time customers and we appreciate your business.
> 
> I do understand you have been a tester of MRV using your own networking. In as much as we would like to add the Whole Home DVR service of $3.00 per month to your account, *our system would not allow us to do so*. We request you to please upgrade your current base package prior to adding the service.
> 
> *Your base programming package is TOTAL CHOICE* and is already considered an expired package. The easiest way to change your package is online. Sign in to your account to explore your package options, then click Select next to the package you want. Please keep in mind that your new package will replace the package you currently have, so make sure it contains all the channels you want.


This is the response I got to an email request sent a few hours ago. 
I also have Lifetime DVR service (wonder if that causes an issue).

Trying again.


----------



## JayDog08

Doug Brott said:


> Yup, as long as both HD Service & DVR Service show up on your account .. AND .. You have a minimum of 1 eligible HD-DVR and 1 eligible HD Receiver, then this should be a simple process.
> 
> The 'Choice Xtra plus HDDVR' legacy package will show 'HD Service' as *not* active. CSRs will be locked out of adding MRV.
> 
> I THINK all other packages are fine. It's this one package that is causing the problems.


I'm confused. So is the consensus that we need to upgrade to Choice Ultimate if we have Choice Xtra with HDDVR service? Or can we temporarily change it to another package and then change it back to Choice Xtra after the flag is set?


----------



## jba115

hasan said:


> The only place I can see Whole Home DVR Services or anything even remotely resembling what we are doing is in the same place "Recent Activity", which shows the following:
> 
> 05/20/2010 XXXXXXXX4710 DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service - Charge $1.10 $0.07
> 
> Of course, something shows on the first tab, Current Balance ($1.17), but there is no explanation of what it's for. Looking above, it is the total of the prorated charge and taxes for $1.17.
> 
> Other than the fact that my receiver menus are right, they show status is OK, (beta is missing as it should be), I would have no clue that the "Whole Home DVR Service" has been authorized. It is not present on the D* web site, under the Programming, Services, Extra, or Other tabs. Nothing tells me I have it but "Recent Activity"
> 
> ...at least I got it authorized, the authorization appears to be "holding", and of course, it actually works!


Glad to see I'm not crazy. And yes, it's good to see that it is working. Thanks


----------



## Doug Brott

JayDog08 said:


> I'm confused. So is the consensus that we need to upgrade to Choice Ultimate if we have Choice Xtra with HDDVR service? Or can we temporarily change it to another package and then change it back to Choice Xtra after the flag is set?


No, there is a legacy package called 'Choice Xtra plus HDDVR' If (and I think only if) you have this package, you will probably have to change it to

Choice Xtra
-) Add HD Access
-) Add DVR Access

In other words, 3 line items on your statement instead of a single line item.

The cost is $1/month more in unbundled form than in bundled (legacy) form. Otherwise, they are the same package.


----------



## dwcolvin

JayDog08 said:


> I'm confused. So is the consensus that we need to upgrade to Choice Ultimate if we have Choice Xtra with HDDVR service? Or can we temporarily change it to another package and then change it back to Choice Xtra after the flag is set?


Choice Xtra plus the HD service plus the DVR service is the same thing, for $1 more.


----------



## mdriskell

Revisiting this thread...I guess I may run into an issue with the request I submitted as I have the Choice Xtra plus HDDVR package. I don't want to change as that would add $20 to my bill just to have MRV (10 HD, 7 DVR, 3 MRV) ouch.


----------



## rob316

JayDog08 said:


> I'm confused. So is the consensus that we need to upgrade to Choice Ultimate if we have Choice Xtra with HDDVR service? Or can we temporarily change it to another package and then change it back to Choice Xtra after the flag is set?


That's BS, I will not upgrade my package if I don't have to. I am already paying the extra 3 bucks what else do they want.


----------



## pfp

rob316 said:


> That's BS, I will not upgrade my package if I don't have to. I am lready paying the extra 3 bucks what else do they want.


agree 100%


----------



## leww37334

glad to see this is working so well........


----------



## hasan

jba115 said:


> Glad to see I'm not crazy. And yes, it's good to see that it is working. Thanks


I did find it in another location:

When you are on the My Services tab, look at the top of the detail box in Blue/Aqua lettering. There are 3 links: HD, DVR, Whole Home DVR (which is gray on my account). Click on the Whole Home DVR link and it will take you to a screen that shows you are subscribed

Under the price of $3.00 it shows "Currently Activated".

Why this info is buried under links above the account detail mystifies me. It should be listed as a service directly on the detail screen.

Try it.


----------



## pappy97

The top quote seemingly contradicts the bottom quote. Who is right?



mdriskell said:


> Revisiting this thread...I guess I may run into an issue with the request I submitted as I have the Choice Xtra plus HDDVR package. *I don't want to change as that would add $20 to my bill just to have MRV (10 HD, 7 DVR, 3 MRV) ouch*.





Doug Brott said:


> No, there is a legacy package called 'Choice Xtra plus HDDVR' If (and I think only if) you have this package, you will probably have to change it to
> 
> Choice Xtra
> -) Add HD Access
> -) Add DVR Access
> 
> In other words, 3 line items on your statement instead of a single line item.
> 
> *The cost is $1/month more in unbundled form than in bundled (legacy) form. * Otherwise, they are the same package.


----------



## hasan

I think Doug may have gotten it backwards. The reason so many of us stayed with TC+, without going with TC+/HD-DVR bundled is that we *saved* a dollar a month, without losing anything.

At least that's why I stayed, and I'm going to feel like an idiot if I stayed so I could pay an additional buck a month for nothing.

Unbundled TC+ is a buck cheaper than bundled with HD-DVR, or I've been screwing myself for a couple of years.


----------



## rob316

hasan said:


> I think Doug may have gotten it backwards. The reason so many of us stayed with TC+, without going with TC+/HD-DVR bundled is that we *saved* a dollar a month, without losing anything.
> 
> At least that's why I stayed, and I'm going to feel like an idiot if I stayed so I could pay an additional buck a month for nothing.
> 
> Unbundled TC+ is a buck cheaper than bundled with HD-DVR, or I've been screwing myself for a couple of years.


In this economy saving 12 bucks a year is good enough for me.:lol:


----------



## rob316

Ok so per Doug's instructions I emailed DTV support to have me switched to MRV Unsupported, will they email me call me when its' completed? I am at work right now so I cannot check. Well there is another notification which I hope doesn't happen, the wife calling me screaming that MRV does not work. :eek2:


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

Thanks Doug. Email sent. We shall see...


----------



## pyrettablaze

ok so my MRV experience.

Of course mine stopped working today too. So i call to order as it says. They try to say i need to buy a $99 dollar upgrade package. 

I said "well it was working yesterday, why would I need new equipment?" 

They said, "so you can have the Swim network."? 

I said, "Just add the MRV to my package without selling me the upgrade!"

She said that "it would not let her."

I said "Is my current package expired?" 

she said "Yes!"

I told her "that is why!"

So I added the new package, for 1 dollar more as stated before, and the MRV would add to my account. It is now active for a cost of 4 more dollars a month.

Now, to find out what t his Swim network is!


----------



## rob316

pyrettablaze said:


> ok so my MRV experience.
> 
> Of course mine stopped working today too. So i call to order as it says. They try to say i need to buy a $99 dollar upgrade package.
> 
> I said "well it was working yesterday, why would I need new equipment?"
> 
> They said, "so you can have the Swim network."?
> 
> I said, "Just add the MRV to my package without selling me the upgrade!"
> 
> She said that "it would not let her."
> 
> I said "Is my current package expired?"
> 
> she said "Yes!"
> 
> I told her "that is why!"
> 
> So I added the new package, for 1 dollar more as stated before, and the MRV would add to my account. It is now active for a cost of 4 more dollars a month.
> 
> Now, to find out what t his Swim network is!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jba115

hasan said:


> I did find it in another location:
> 
> When you are on the My Services tab, look at the top of the detail box in Blue/Aqua lettering. There are 3 links: HD, DVR, Whole Home DVR (which is gray on my account). Click on the Whole Home DVR link and it will take you to a screen that shows you are subscribed
> 
> Under the price of $3.00 it shows "Currently Activated".
> 
> Why this info is buried under links above the account detail mystifies me. It should be listed as a service directly on the detail screen.
> 
> Try it.


Now I see that. "Currently activated" looked almost grayed out. I saw this as a p;romotion to sign up for it and missed that it was activated until you pointed that out. Thanks again.


----------



## swaff

hbkbiggestfan said:


> Thanks Doug. Email sent. We shall see...


Same here - It did say that I should know something within 24 hours


----------



## jasonc213

Doug Brott said:


> I posted a thread last week in which I detailed a method for getting MRV enabled in an 'unsupported' mode when talking to a CSR.


Cool Doug, looks like your investigation/assistance got recognized. Did DTV contact you asking you to make the changes? Just curious. Thanks again by the way for helping everyone get this taken care of smoothly.


----------



## hasan

jba115 said:


> Now I see that. "Currently activated" looked almost grayed out. I saw this as a p;romotion to sign up for it and missed that it was activated until you pointed that out. Thanks again.


It is *very* easy to miss, and that's why both of us missed it! I don't use the site enough to become familiar with the non-intuitive "cubbie holes" where they stuff info. But in their defense, at least it is there.

Glad it worked out for both of us, and my pleasure to help.


----------



## mdriskell

pappy97 said:


> The top quote seemingly contradicts the bottom quote. Who is right?


I just checked the site...the new package is $16 a month less then what I pay now...adding the HD,DVR,&MRV will add 20 so my total cost is $4 more....sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Doug Brott

hasan said:


> I think Doug may have gotten it backwards. The reason so many of us stayed with TC+, without going with TC+/HD-DVR bundled is that we *saved* a dollar a month, without losing anything.
> 
> At least that's why I stayed, and I'm going to feel like an idiot if I stayed so I could pay an additional buck a month for nothing.
> 
> Unbundled TC+ is a buck cheaper than bundled with HD-DVR, or I've been screwing myself for a couple of years.


hasan .. 'Total Choice' is not the same thing as 'Choice Xtra' As far as I know there are not 'Total Choice' packages that have had issues. It is ONLY the package labeled:

*Choice Xtra plus HD-DVR*

All other packages have not been a problem.


----------



## rgbyhkr

Thanks Doug for the help. I submitted the email and then checked on my package and made the change you mentioned after seeing that I did indeed have that specific legacy one. So, hopefully, they'll add my MRV back soon. What a cluster you know what. It amazes me how stupid some companies can be. It will absolutely get D some negative commentary and anger that so could have been avoided. Reminds me of that old Bill Cosby joke: "...we can't go to sleep unless we've had a good beating!"

Jeff


----------



## pfp

Doug Brott said:


> hasan .. 'Total Choice' is not the same thing as 'Choice Xtra' As far as I know there are not 'Total Choice' packages that have had issues. It is ONLY the package labeled:
> 
> *Choice Xtra plus HD-DVR*
> 
> All other packages have not been a problem.


see post#23
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2465569#post2465569


----------



## Doug Brott

jasonc213 said:


> Cool Doug, looks like your investigation/assistance got recognized. Did DTV contact you asking you to make the changes? Just curious. Thanks again by the way for helping everyone get this taken care of smoothly.


Yes, but in all honesty, they said at the time (about 3 hours back) that it might take them a few hours to have it fully set up internally.

I do hope this to smooth out .. Sounds like they are trying to get this handled in a very consistent way (rather than the YMMV that we have seen).


----------



## Doug Brott

pfp said:


> see post#23
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2465569#post2465569


I understand .. and I understand your frustration ..

If you see both 'HD Service' and 'DVR Service' active on your account, then the package you have is NOT your problem. In your case it is most likely that the 'u' flag is not set for MRV-Compatibility.

If that DO NOT show 'currently active' as seen in the images below, then that needs to be corrected. Both MUST say 'currently active' before 'whole home dvr service' can be activated.


----------



## Crimson

I honestly don't think DirecTV has handled this well. I've been a beta tester since it started in CE.. and I have received NO communications from DirecTV that this service would start being pay on May 20th. The only reason I found out is I check this forum. I sent them an email with no response. Had to go the Twitter route and they activated it.

Would have been pissed if it would have just been turned off.


----------



## MikeW

pappy97 said:


> The top quote seemingly contradicts the bottom quote. Who is right?


The $20 is referring to the cost of all three add-ons.

DVR=$7
MRV=$3
HD=$10
TL=$20

The $1.00 is the difference between the legacy HD/DVR+ and the cost of Total Choice + with HD and DVR added. Both are right, just talking about completely different items.


----------



## Doug Brott

rgbyhkr said:


> Thanks Doug for the help. I submitted the email and then checked on my package and made the change you mentioned after seeing that I did indeed have that specific legacy one. So, hopefully, they'll add my MRV back soon. What a cluster you know what. It amazes me how stupid some companies can be. It will absolutely get D some negative commentary and anger that so could have been avoided. Reminds me of that old Bill Cosby joke: "...we can't go to sleep unless we've had a good beating!"
> 
> Jeff


Well, maybe a small blip .. In the long run things will get fixed because folks will get turned on eventually and ultimately all will be forgotten. The only thing people will remember is that it costs more to use it now. Don't know if that's good or bad, but it is what it is.


----------



## Doug Brott

MikeW said:


> The $20 is referring to the cost of all three add-ons.
> 
> DVR=$7
> MRV=$3
> HD=$10
> TL=$20
> 
> The $1.00 is the difference between the legacy HD/DVR+ and the cost of Total Choice + with HD and DVR added. Both are right, just talking about completely different items.


Well it's still $17/month without MRV in that case. :scratchin


----------



## MikeW

new_2_hd said:


> The phrasing "unsupported" concerns me. Does that mean they don't support any part of our system or just don't call with network issues because the network is my problem? I am paying for the service plan thing so I'd hate to think this is me saying I am ok with them not fixing any problems.


If you have MRV issues, they will not support them unless you are on DECA. For obvious reasons, they cannot provide support for network issues unless the flow of data is coming from hardware that they can control.


----------



## clay_w

I tried the email version twice with no luck - one just replied that they passed it onto someone who will get back with me within 48 hours (from about 1pm today...) and the other said I can't do it with my Total Choice Plus package (which may end up being the case but it seems others have had it work).

Sooo.....I thought I would try to call to talk to someone since my MRV is now turned off and I would like to get this activated by tonight and here is the fun part....

The CSR first told me that I needed to remove my access card......I asked why, lol...after explaining again what I wanted, she told me none of my receivers would work with it and I politely explained that the two HR20's would so she put me on hold to talk to a supervisor and came back and said that he confirmed that I needed all new HR24's to replace my 4 receivers....

So frustrating....


----------



## pfp

Doug Brott said:


> I understand .. and I understand your frustration ..
> 
> If you see both 'HD Service' and 'DVR Service' active on your account, then the package you have is NOT your problem. In your case it is most likely that the 'u' flag is not set for MRV-Compatibility.
> 
> If that DO NOT show 'currently active' as seen in the images below, then that needs to be corrected. Both MUST say 'currently active' before 'whole home dvr service' can be activated.


HD service and DVR service are both currently active. I sent another email exactly as you instructed in the first post here so hopefully it gets taken care of on this 4th try.


----------



## MikeW

Doug Brott said:


> Well it's still $17/month without MRV in that case. :scratchin


True. I wonder if the OP realizes it is not an additional $20. It would either be $3 or $4 "more" depending on if he keeps the legacy package.

All in all, it does seem like a good move for the CSRs to have this moved to e-mail vs. call-in. Based on what I'm reading here, there is seems to be too much time spent by the CSRs trying to get unsupported systems activated.


----------



## pfp

MikeW said:


> If you have MRV issues, they will not support them unless you are on DECA *that they installed*. For obvious reasons, they cannot provide support for network issues unless the flow of data is coming from hardware that they can control.


I believe this is now correct.


----------



## Doug Brott

pfp said:


> HD service and DVR service are both currently active. I sent another email exactly as you instructed in the first post here so hopefully it gets taken care of on this 4th try.


yup .. looks like the MRV-Compatibility flag isn't set to 'u' .. Once that gets done, then you should be all set to add WHDS. It doesn't seem like anything else would be a problem in your case.


----------



## pfp

Doug Brott said:


> yup .. looks like the MRV-Compatibility flag isn't set to 'u' .. Once that gets done, then you should be all set to add WHDS. It doesn't seem like anything else would be a problem in your case.


Sending the email you describe in post 1 should accomplish this, correct? Or is there something else I need to do?


----------



## clay_w

Well, there is hope! I was on another phone attempt and had just explained to the CSR yet again that I did not need new equipment when I got an email back from an early attempt saying they activated it, which I can confirm on my TV!

Please note that I did NOT have to change my legacy Total Choice Plus Locals package and I have one of those accounts that still show "Get Direct TV HD Service" (as if it is not already active). So there is a way to do it using your legacy package apparently.

Thanks for all the great advice and suggestions! Where would we be without this site?


----------



## doctrsnoop

I just got off the phone and accomplished it after a few tries. The first couple of CSR's were completely befuddled, which I don't blame them for. The last call, I opened with "yes, I need to activate Whole Home DVR service. I do not have the HR24 or DECA equipment that you will see it says is necessary, but I do have my equipment networked already, it can be done with and you will likely have to transfer me to Network support to get this done."


----------



## Doug Brott

pfp said:


> Sending the email you describe in post 1 should accomplish this, correct? Or is there something else I need to do?


I sure hope so .. This is what I've been told is the case.


----------



## pfp

Doug Brott said:


> I sure hope so .. This is what I've been told is the case.


Ok, fingers crossed.
thank you


----------



## jfulcher

Doug Brott said:


> This is exactly the reason .. It's a bug in the process, but one I don't think will be changing. The lack of 'HD Access' showing up for that package has been true for years, it's only now that it matters. You can keep the legacy package or go with MRV, but I don't think you'll have success keeping the legacy package and getting MRV.


So I'm on the Premier Package with the grandfathered free DVR service. I tried this method, but they are telling me they can't enable it unless i change to the current DVR package and pay $7/mo for DVR?

SERIOUSLY? I'm beyond pissed off at DTV right now and as far as I'm concerned unless they change this policy in the next few weeks I'll be done with directv when my contract is up in September and I've been a customer since 1999 or 2000.

I'm sick of them nickle and diming me on everything.


----------



## Davenlr

jfulcher said:


> So I'm on the Premier Package with the grandfathered free DVR service. I tried this method, but they are telling me they can't enable it unless i change to the current DVR package and pay $7/mo for DVR?


Not true. I am on Choice Ulimate with lifetime DVR, and they turned it on just fine. Thats bogus info they are giving you. Call again and get someone else.


----------



## jfulcher

Davenlr said:


> Not true. I am on Choice Ulimate with lifetime DVR, and they turned it on just fine. Thats bogus info they are giving you. Call again and get someone else.


Thank you for writing. It is a pleasure to hear from one of our loyal customers. We appreciate your business and continued support.

We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service to your account. Please know that to enjoy the very best of our Whole-Home DVR service, we request that customers upgrade to our SWiM Network for optimal usage of the Whole-Home DVR service.

While we understand that you have made a substantial investment in a non-SWiM home network, we can activate the Whole-Home DVR service at its normal price at $3.00 per residence.

However, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service. In addition, by adding the service without upgrading doesn't include DECAs and Band-Stop Filters nor receiver swaps.

In order to activate services for Whole-Home DVR, you will need to upgrade your package to a current package of CHOICE or above as your current package is no longer available.

Currently, your package is the PREMIER with DVR Service included. If you want to keep the PREMIER package, you will be charge separately for the DVR Service which is $7 a month.


----------



## lshank

jdspencer, et al

Hi,

Have you had any luck re-activating MRV with DirecTV?
I am like you and just want MRV re-activated without anything being installed since it was working fine during the beta stage. I called D but the Rep couldn't just re-activate it without scheduling the $99 install, etc.
We made need to wait for awhile when it becomes more mainstream OR call retention.

Any HELP is really appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## rob5819

jfulcher said:


> So I'm on the Premier Package with the grandfathered free DVR service. I tried this method, but they are telling me they can't enable it unless i change to the current DVR package and pay $7/mo for DVR?
> 
> SERIOUSLY? I'm beyond pissed off at DTV right now and as far as I'm concerned unless they change this policy in the next few weeks I'll be done with directv when my contract is up in September and I've been a customer since 1999 or 2000.
> 
> I'm sick of them nickle and diming me on everything.


I also have Premier and Lifetime DVR service. I sent the e-mail in a while ago to re-activate MRV, no response yet, but I'll post when I see something.


----------



## rob316

D really dropped the ball on this one, especially for the Beta Testers. I mean really all they had to do was notify us beta testers earlier to activate before it went national. Thats the least they could of did for testing it for them GEESH.:nono2:


----------



## jagrim

Lost my MRV today as most of you. I assumed last week that this would happen so I scheduled my DECA installation for tommorrow morning. Got a call today and they confirmed the time slot.

Wanting to use MRV tonight and before they come tommorrow, I called DTV to ask to get it turned on now. The 1st line CSR didn't even know what MRV was but transferred me to a "Protection Plan" CSR. Since she couldn't do anything, she investigated and found out who to transfer me too. My 3rd CSR was a very pleasant lady who said she could do it but would take a few minutes and possibly a restart of the receiver. She activated it then stayed on the line while I restarted the receiver and like magic it began working again. I've checked all my other STB's and all show MRV is active.

I am also on the Total Choice Legacy package and this did not cause any issues.

I believe I was successful because I am scheduled for an install tommorrow.

This was a well trained CSR. She has handled many calls today as the beta program switch was turned off. :hurah:


----------



## BobSanders21

I was also a Beta tester. I called this evening and was able to add the MRV without the DECA upgrade. It took a few minutes of running some steps on their end, but it is now back up and working. The CSR said that she had to upgrade me to a current package and then was able to downgrade back to the original (XTRA plus HDDVR). I even received the HD extra pack free for 3 months.


----------



## rob316

jfulcher said:


> So I'm on the Premier Package with the grandfathered free DVR service. I tried this method, but they are telling me they can't enable it unless i change to the current DVR package and pay $7/mo for DVR?
> 
> SERIOUSLY? I'm beyond pissed off at DTV right now and as far as I'm concerned unless they change this policy in the next few weeks I'll be done with directv when my contract is up in September and I've been a customer since 1999 or 2000.
> 
> I'm sick of them nickle and diming me on everything.


I agree 100% enough of this nickle and diming BS, I have the no longer offered Choice Xtra + HD DVR package to which I understand you cannot have for MRV to activate. I need to have the equilavent package which is an extra dollar a month, I know it's a dollar but when I have to pay an extra 3 dollars for MRV that 4 bucks now fo me. :nono:


----------



## dtrell

i just called for the 3rd time and got a CSR that knew what he was doing. he removed my choice xtra hddvr and added choice xtra, hd, and dvr, then added whole house dvr...and so far everything is fine. didnt need to go the email route.


----------



## bobsyouruncle

Seems some of them have no idea what is going on...
And they don't actually appear to read the emails.
Pretty sure I followed the email instructions properly.



> Subject
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Please enable Whole Home DVR Service in unsupported mode
> 
> Discussion Thread
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Response (Marion G. - xxxxxxxxx) - 05/20/2010 03:34 PM
> Dear Mr.xxxxxxxx,
> 
> Thanks for writing. I understand that you are interested in our Whole-Home DVR service.
> 
> DIRECTV Whole Home DVR Service gives you the power to share all of your recorded programs with any TV in your house. You can also:
> 
> - Record, delete, pause and rewind your favorite shows no matter where you are
> - Manage your DVR playlist from any room
> - Record two shows while watching two others
> - Set separate parental controls for each TV
> - Watch your recorded shows in HD in any room
> 
> To start recording and watching your favorite programs in any room one of your networked TV's needs to be connected to a whole home capable HD DVR and your other TV's will need to be connected to whole home capable HD receivers. HD Access, DVR Service and Whole Home DVR Service are also required.
> 
> Call us at 1-800-531-5000 to schedule your Whole-Home DVR service installation. For more information on DIRECTV® Whole-Home DVR service, visit directv.com/wholehome
> 
> Thanks again for writing.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Marion G. - xxxxxxxxxx
> DIRECTV Customer Service
> 
> P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.
> 
> Customer (xxxxxxxxxxx) - 05/20/2010 12:50 PM
> I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill.


----------



## MikeW

Davenlr said:


> Not true. I am on Choice Ulimate with lifetime DVR, and they turned it on just fine. Thats bogus info they are giving you. Call again and get someone else.


There is a big difference between lifetime DVR and the legacy package that included DVR service in the Premium package. I fought the battle to keep free DVR service on my package with every equipment swap or other change to my service. Eventually, I gave up the fight and just pay the fee. As much as I hate to see my bills go up, my only other options are Dish and Cable. If either one were more appealing I would have switched long ago.


----------



## rob316

bobsyouruncle said:


> Seems some of them have no idea what is going on...
> And they don't sactually appear to read the emails.
> Pretty sure I followed the email instructions properly.


Priceless ^^^^


----------



## dtrell

dtrell said:


> i just called for the 3rd time and got a CSR that knew what he was doing. he removed my choice xtra hddvr and added choice xtra, hd, and dvr, then added whole house dvr...and so far everything is fine. didnt need to go the email route.


well the CSR i got was STEVE and he was in retention...and knew exactly what he was doing. of course now ill be paying FOUR dollars more a month..but who cares, i WANT mrv.


----------



## loveshockey

3 hours since I sent the email and NOTHING....this PROCESS has to be speedier


----------



## JMII

I'm trying the email route since I HATE calling DirecTV as I always get clueless people when I call  However I'm worried that down the road some software updated will "break" MRV over Ethernet and I'll be forced to buy the $99 "upgrade" :nono2: I'm already pissed about the $3 charge but like everyone else my wife is HOOKED on this feature. I've been a DTV customer since '97 and this nickle and dime stuff is getting pretty old. I've got Total Choice Plus (HD + DVR) grandfathered package so I'm just going to cross my fingers someone at DTV pushes the right buttons to make it all happen.


----------



## jdspencer

lshank said:


> jdspencer, et al
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Have you had any luck re-activating MRV with DirecTV?
> I am like you and just want MRV re-activated without anything being installed since it was working fine during the beta stage. I called D but the Rep couldn't just re-activate it without scheduling the $99 install, etc.
> We made need to wait for awhile when it becomes more mainstream OR call retention.
> 
> Any HELP is really appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


I just got back about an hour ago and discovered that MRV was deactivated. I came here and found this thread about sending an email to DirecTV. I followed the directions and am now waiting to see how long it will take. Stay tuned.


----------



## alant40

Well! I just got off the phone with a rep from tech support. Phew!! What a unmitigated disaster. But it turned out good. It's on and I'm out 3.00 a month. First I had a woman in retention who was absolutely oblivious as to what to do. Then I called a regular CSR. No good. Then I opted for tech support and they didn't know how to do it. Until I started reading them some of the posts from this forum. Got a supervisor and what she did was turn my package off, add MVR, and then turn it back on. I have the Choice Xtra +HD DVR package, an expired package. This took over an hour between the 3 people I spoke to. But it beats e-mail so give it a whirl folks.


----------



## heels98

Well the email via the D* website worked. Interesting thing is that I had three different CSRs tell me my equipment was not eligible (HR23 and R22 w/ HD). I emailed via the website today around 2 and about 5:00 I received an email saying that they had activated Whole Home DVR. It shows up on my account online and beta is removed from the setup screen. I can see they still had to work something out though because they added it twice and it kicked it back out, same as had happened via phone on Tuesday. The third time they tried it today they must have found the problem because it is now active.


----------



## directvsocks

I changed my package to a non-legacy for an extra buck and it took almost immediately

Doug Brott is a god.


----------



## diggerg56

I followed the email instructions and we'll see what happens. I plan to keep trying until I get someone on the other end that actually reads the email provides something other than a canned response that has nothing to do with what I'm talking about. That seems to happen a lot. Fortunately this board can provide answers to about anything.


----------



## dtrell

alant40 said:


> Well! I just got off the phone with a rep from tech support. Phew!! What a unmitigated disaster. But it turned out good. It's on and I'm out 3.00 a month. First I had a woman in retention who was absolutely oblivious as to what to do. Then I called a regular CSR. No good. Then I opted for tech support and they didn't know how to do it. Until I started reading them some of the posts from this forum. Got a supervisor and what she did was turn my package off, add MVR, and then turn it back on. I have the Choice Xtra +HD DVR package, an expired package. This took over an hour between the 3 people I spoke to. But it beats e-mail so give it a whirl folks.


ill pay the extra buck i dont care...itll save the hassle of calling back and trying to get them to "turn back on" choice xtra plus hddvr...as long as the channels are the same, 3 or 4 bucks doesnt matter, especailly when i am expecting a really good deal on sunday ticket...


----------



## mdriskell

Sent the email hours ago but no reply...so I decided to try and call...got lucky first guy enabled it no problem (I had already changed my package off of the Choice XTRA +HDDVR) and I was off the phone in less than 5.
Had to reboot to enable.


----------



## dparisoe

I'm glad to here it is working for some of you, I have called twice and both times they said it was added but it did not work and then they looked and it was removed for some reason, My account shows that it was added and removed 4 times. They said it was escalated and that I would receive a call when it is fixed. So far nothing and it has been almost 2 hours since the last call.

I also tried adding it myself through the website a little while ago and that was a no go also. It said it was added but doesn't work and doesn't show as active on the account.

I also have TC+ with HD Access and DVR service.


----------



## loveshockey

so, Doug, what's the deal? Do we call or use email?


----------



## Sim-X

Just sent my e-mail (just turned my dvr on and the beta is now off)
Will see what happens - I hate DirecTV customer service.


----------



## camo

Just called and turned mine back on. Very nice lady but took 15 minutes on hold. Note : I did end up doing a receiver re-boot and for some reason lost my Ethernet connection so booted the router also. Everything is back up. I love this HR24 it is much faster than my HR20.


----------



## new_2_hd

Just to clarify, I have two HR21s. I had the MRV-beta working fine with these via my home network. I don't NEED any different equipment now, right? I see a lot of folks talking about HR23s (H23s) and HR24s (H24s).


----------



## hasan

new_2_hd said:


> Just to clarify, I have two HR21s. I had the MRV-beta working fine with these via my home network. I don't NEED any different equipment now, right? I see a lot of folks talking about HR23s (H23s) and HR24s (H24s).


No, you don't, but getting MRV turned on for your home network setup (instead of upgrading to DECA), can be ....well....challenging. Follow Doug's advice and submit via email, and hope for the best.

I got mine turned on via phone this morning, but since then, they have asked to do the email thing per Doug's instructions in the first post.

My setup:

Home Network, Not DECA

HR20-700
HR21-200
HR20-100
H21-200 (stand alone HD receiver, not a DVR)

All work fine with Whole House DVR Service (or what we call MRV)


----------



## MalibuRacing

alant40 said:


> Well! I just got off the phone with a rep from tech support. Phew!! What a unmitigated disaster. But it turned out good. It's on and I'm out 3.00 a month. First I had a woman in retention who was absolutely oblivious as to what to do. Then I called a regular CSR. No good. Then I opted for tech support and they didn't know how to do it. Until I started reading them some of the posts from this forum. Got a supervisor and what she did was turn my package off, add MVR, and then turn it back on. I have the Choice Xtra +HD DVR package, an expired package. This took over an hour between the 3 people I spoke to. But it beats e-mail so give it a whirl folks.


Man, I going though the same nightmare now..... First CSR said they would activate it since I was in MVR beta testing. Hour later no MRV..... Call back CSR said they can't do it unless I upgrade.  Asked to speak to supervisor. Sitting on hold now.....


----------



## Kevin872

Well... I ended up doing the package switcharoo that Doug mentioned, then I sent the email as suggested. I will see what happens. With a $140+/mo bill, I'm not sweating an extra buck, but yeah.... would have been nice to keep the older package (or not charge for MRV at all )

I just hope they are able to get it activated okay for me. It's funny.... we've been beta testing it since the very beginnings of MRV and although I tried it several times throughout to see it improve, my wife never used it. I mentioned a month or two ago (when the news came out here) that they planned to eventually charge money for it and my wife replied that it wasn't worth it... we don't use it. Well, I get home from work today and she says that she turned on the DVR in the kitchen and got set to watch a recording from the living room and got a message that the beta was over. "But I've been using that to watch all of my Ghost Hunter shows while eating lunch lately". Suddenly it was worth the $3. I'll just not mention that extra buck.


----------



## Carl Spock

MalibuRacing, turn that  into a , will ya?

I appreciate it's frustrating. I went through my own version this afternoon. Nobody has had training for this. The best they have are the instructions from Doug. It's a totally inadequate system but it's the one we have.

It will all work out. Maybe this is why Doug has asked us from now on to email DirecTV to activate MRV with Ethernet wiring. My guess is the email gets shuffled to someone who knows what's going on and can do the setup correctly.


----------



## bobsyouruncle

MalibuRacing said:


> Man, I going though the same nightmare now..... First CSR said they would activate it since I was in MVR beta testing. Hour later no MRV..... Call back CSR said they can't do it unless I upgrade.  Asked to speak to supervisor. Sitting on hold now.....


Deja Vu...

They even changed my legacy package to something else. Added MRV. And apparently when they change it back to the legacy package, it automatically removes MRV. The supervisor I spoke with said they were experiencing a lot of bugs in the system. His words, not mine. Very poorly executed rollout of this new service if you ask me.

Just wish my wife didn't have so many shows sitting on the dvrs. I might be looking at other options.


----------



## Doug Brott

directvsocks said:


> Doug Brott is a god.


If this were true, I'd just wave my hand and everyone would have MRV just the way they want it .. but thanks for the sentiment.


----------



## Doug Brott

loveshockey said:


> so, Doug, what's the deal? Do we call or use email?


If it were me and I'd been waiting all day .. I'd call .. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## houskamp

bobsyouruncle said:


> Deja Vu...
> 
> They even changed my legacy package to something else. Added MRV. And apparently when they change it back to the legacy package, it automatically removes MRV. The supervisor I spoke with said they were experiencing a lot of bugs in the system. His words, not mine. Very poorly executed rollout of this new service if you ask me.
> 
> Just wish my wife didn't have so many shows sitting on the dvrs. I might be looking at other options.


 once they change package back it will dissapear but they can then turn it back on (basicaly they have to enable it a second time) and it will work..


----------



## georgeorwell

I got mine turned back on relatively easy, and while I was waiting, I asked if June 11th was still on for 3D. The rep replied, "We're not offering 3D". Then he did a search and found out they were offering it, and it's still on for June 11th.

Last week, when my DVR died and they sent a replacment, they told me during activation that they no longer offer locals over a DVR. I asked to speak to the woman's manager, and then he told me the same thing. Do you think Directv spends any time training these people?


----------



## MalibuRacing

I called back, supervisor told me I needed upgrade. 

I reset my receivers, it's working now. Hmmm.... Guess I don't need the $159 upgrade to my equipment after all. :nono2:


----------



## directvsocks

Doug Brott said:


> If this were true, I'd just wave my hand and everyone would have MRV just the way they want it .. but thanks for the sentiment.


That's why I used the little g


----------



## Gweeto

Gweeto said:


> Was starting the Twitter process when you posted this. Just sent the email per your instructions. We shall see, thanks for all the information.


That's the problem with email. Sent mine at 3:50 and still no response and still not activated.


----------



## jfulcher

Anyone get the legacy premier w/ FREE DVR working yet with MRV? I refuse to pay $7. I could switch to UVerse for $20 less a month and have FREE MRV. I'm OK paying $3/mo for MRV, but I'm not paying $10 total because DTV has either A) moronic programmers that can't figure out to program for different scenarios or B) money hungry management that wants to nickle and dime their customers.

If anyone from DTV is reading this you have two weeks to figure this out or I'm done with you and I'll take my $170/month elsewhere.


----------



## TechIsCool

Is this package Grandfathered?


----------



## primushed

Mine was also "expired" when I got home this evening. I called, waited on hold, was offered the $99 DECA/SWiM upgrade (plus $49 installation fee, nice), which I declined. She then had to send me off to Tech Support, where it was turned on pretty easily (need a supervisor's assistance, though). Checked the DVR a couple minutes later and it showed as activated. Guess I got lucky with the CSR/TS folks.


----------



## KSteiner

Just off the phone with tech support....Call them and then ask for a supervisor, they are the only ones than can update your account. I have a legacy package and they did not have to change anything. (except teh $3 per month) The rep did say this was un-supported (which i know) and that I can't call for help with MRV. I said that is cool. I am now work again!!


----------



## HofstraJet

I just called - spoke to a rep and asked for the network support group as I wanted to add whole house DVR with an unsupported network. She transferred me and I explained that I wanted to use an unsupported network and was part of the national pre-release program. He said that he has been helping many beta customers (his words, not mine), explained the $3 charge and lack of support, and then added the service. Was done in a little over 8 minutes. Receivers don't show it active yet, but website shows it on my account. He said may take a little bit for receivers to show it as active (I will be restarting them shortly). FWIW, I have Premier, HD, and am grandfathered into free lifetime DVR.

UPDATE: They all work now.


----------



## JLester

I called in today after work and before seeing this thread. The initial rep understood what I wanted, but said she did not have that button yet and transferred me to technical support. The person I reached there asked if I had SWM (I installed myself and they were still showing multiswitch) and was I part of the beta group. I said yes to both and was back activated approximately 15 minutes later. Neither asked if I was using Ethernet or DECA, and I did not volunteer any info. I was only on the phone for about 5 minutes!


----------



## 15_Off

I too was a home ethernet beta user.

I sent the email outlined here about 4 hours ago. It is now authorized and showing up on my account and the dvr says it is authorized.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## bobsyouruncle

houskamp said:


> once they change package back it will dissapear but they can then turn it back on (basicaly they have to enable it a second time) and it will work..


Someone give this man a cigar.

Whole home dvr activated. Legacy Choice XTRA+HD DVR package still intact.

I might actually get to sleep in the same bed with my wife tonight. In hind sight, not sure it was ever a good idea to introduce her to MRV when it was in CE. She was mighty unhappy with me for a few hours there. The whole $3 vs $4 thing is what we refer to as those "it's the principal of it" things that always seem to get me into trouble. It doesn't help when I ask if she would rather be married to someone without principles.


----------



## newlinux

I sent an email an hour ago - no luck. Tried calling one CSR and he said I couldn't have it enabled then I told him I could - he researched it, then came back and said I could and that he had enabled it. Then I tried it and it didn't work (still not activated) and he said he couldn't enable it and no other CSR would be able to either because my account is not supported. *SIGH* I'll try again later...


----------



## TechIsCool

bobsyouruncle said:


> Someone give this man a cigar.
> 
> Whole home dvr activated. Legacy Choice XTRA+HD DVR package still intact.
> 
> I might actually get to sleep in the same bed with my wife tonight. In hind sight, not sure it was ever a good idea to introduce her to MRV when it was in CE. She was mighty unhappy with me for a few hours there. The whole $3 vs $4 thing is what we refer to as those "it's the principal of it" things that always seem to get me into trouble. It doesn't help when I ask if she would rather be married to someone without principles.


So what did you do they removed your choice extra + added MRV and then added back your choice extra +??? please describe what you did to get this to work


----------



## pappy97

bobsyouruncle said:


> Someone give this man a cigar.
> 
> *Whole home dvr activated. Legacy Choice XTRA+HD DVR package still intact.*
> 
> I might actually get to sleep in the same bed with my wife tonight. In hind sight, not sure it was ever a good idea to introduce her to MRV when it was in CE. She was mighty unhappy with me for a few hours there. The whole $3 vs $4 thing is what we refer to as those "it's the principal of it" things that always seem to get me into trouble. It doesn't help when I ask if she would rather be married to someone without principles.


Can someone explain this to me? Doug and others here say that if you have Choice Xtra + HDDVR legacy package, you can't get Whole Home DVR activated, but here we have a poster who did just that.


----------



## bobsyouruncle

TechIsCool said:


> So what did you do they removed your choice extra + added MRV and then added back your choice extra +??? please describe what you did to get this to work


Pretty much covered it yourself. It did take a supervisor to pull it off.
Just make sure when they temporarily change your package, that they also add HD & DVR service. Then add MRV. When they switch you back to your legacy package, it apparently turns off MRV. But then they can apparently turn it back on.

EDIT - It should be noted that none of this was what I would call "easy". The CSR's where quite literally flying blind from what I could tell. Even the supervisor that switched the package told me he would do it, but that he knew it would take MRV off the account when he switched it back. He did not seem to be aware that he could then go back in to add it back.


----------



## blmoore

jfulcher said:


> Anyone get the legacy premier w/ FREE DVR working yet with MRV? I refuse to pay $7. .


Yes, I just did it. I called, CSR was clueless and kept saying DVR was already activated on my account. I pushed her a little bit and she forwarded me to tech support. Tech support knew exactly what I wanted to do, asked me if I already had it working before, and set it up. The HR-22 authorized right away, but she had to send the signal to the HR-20 a couple of times before it authorized.


----------



## Rakul

pappy97 said:


> Can someone explain this to me? Doug and others here say that if you have Choice Xtra + HDDVR legacy package, you can't get Whole Home DVR activated, but here we have a poster who did just that.


I think this is another YMMV until they get a system worked out, I thought I was going to have to get rid of +HDDVR earlier today when MRV died on me after it was turned on last Friday, but they fixed it again and it's on now, just checked the web again see no activity other than MRV and I now see MRV as activated.


----------



## houskamp

TechIsCool said:


> So what did you do they removed your choice extra + added MRV and then added back your choice extra +??? please describe what you did to get this to work


1. they have to switch you to another package with HD and DVR
2. enable MRV
3. switch back
4. re enable MRV

your bill will be a mess from the switching/charges/credits :lol:


----------



## alant40

dtrell said:


> ill pay the extra buck i dont care...itll save the hassle of calling back and trying to get them to "turn back on" choice xtra plus hddvr...as long as the channels are the same, 3 or 4 bucks doesnt matter, especailly when i am expecting a really good deal on sunday ticket...


Trust me, the dollar doesn't bother me in the least. I have 9 receivers on my account and do NFL, NBA and MLB each year. I told the supervisor about the package being expired and she said lets do it another way. So I keep my package; if they upped it to get it working, so be it!


----------



## bpaulson

Email route worked fine for me... took about 3 hours and it was on again.

Not happy about the $3 as it doesn't make sense to me (it's not supported this way, I'm not using DirecTV's equipment to achieve MRV and there's really 0 reasons I feel any of us should be paying for it.)

Because I have 4 DVR's and only use 2 heavily I don't feel like sending two back and losing $199 each I've set up other DVR's that have season passes in my utility room and all they do is record shows already set up... since I can't physically hook them up to my TV's I'm stuck with the MRV route and thus paying the $3.

</rant>


----------



## mikewsu

Twitter method worked great for activating with the legacy plan, Choice Xtra + HD-DVR!


----------



## lshank

georgeorwell said:


> I got mine turned back on relatively easy, and while I was waiting, I asked if June 11th was still on for 3D. The rep replied, "We're not offering 3D". Then he did a search and found out they were offering it, and it's still on for June 11th.
> 
> Last week, when my DVR died and they sent a replacment, they told me during activation that they no longer offer locals over a DVR. I asked to speak to the woman's manager, and then he told me the same thing. Do you think Directv spends any time training these people?


How do I email D to get my 3D Glasses?


----------



## HofstraJet

MRV fee makes as much sense as the DVR fee - nickel and diming their customers. Disgusting.


----------



## Stech

Thanks Doug, just sent my email request per your instructions, we'll see.


----------



## rob5819

Sent in my e-mail request about five hours ago, still no word back. Premier package plus lifetime dvr service (from the tivo days). Great system, no advance warning that it would be turned off and no easy way to turn it back on. The good news is that I found I am paying $4.99 for the hd extra pack that includes channels I never watch and will now cancel.


----------



## MrLatte

I used the email method about 2 hours ago. Haven't heard or seen anything from that yet.

Has anybody had any luck getting MRV reactivated with the Total Choice Plus w/Lifetime DVR service? Did they try and upgrade you to a current package?


----------



## cartrivision

I was going to go the email route described in the first post of this thread to give DIRECTV the courtesy of not tying up their CSR system, but then I started thinking about how poorly DIRECTV has executed this changeover to pay-for-MRV where they essentially screw over their loyal beta testers by turning off their MRV without being properly prepared to let them easily and seamlessly continue MRV service if they were willing to pay for it. That kind of poor treatment of their beta testers doesn't really deserve any courtesy in return... plus I wanted MRV back immediately, not when they got around to acting on some email request, so I decided to call them up instead. After two CSRs who weren't able to help me (not their fault, it evidently wasn't something that they could do with the options available at their station), my call was escalated to someone who was able to authorize me with the caveat that my non-DECA network wouldn't be officially supported.

There are many different ways that DIRECTV could have handled the ending of the beta test program.... most or all of them better than what they did do.


----------



## rob5819

rob5819 said:


> Sent in my e-mail request about five hours ago, still no word back. Premier package plus lifetime dvr service (from the tivo days). Great system, no advance warning that it would be turned off and no easy way to turn it back on. The good news is that I found I am paying $4.99 for the hd extra pack that includes channels I never watch and will now cancel.


I have the premier package and lifetime dvr service (from the tivo days). I've been using MRV on my home network for many months. I sent the e-mail in about five hours ago and just got the reply that they activated MRV. I checked my DVRs and it is working.


----------



## Jasqid

Thanks Doug for the instructions.
Read through this entire thread... wow what an experience. I'm hoping I'll find mine activated by tmorrow evening.


----------



## Dukester619

5 minutes on the phone with "Katie in Alabama" and she had my MRV back up and running. I have the Total Choice Plus legacy package. It seems I lucked out compared to some others experiences. I even watched while I was on the phone with her as each receiver appeared in the Status/Networked DVRs list.


----------



## joe221

joe221 said:


> Thanks Doug, just noticed the end of beta message. Thanks for the easy step by step. We'll see how long it takes to reactivate.


I tried the email thing but I have an older plan and they couldn't convert me. I called and was told of the risk as it were being on my side. I said fine and also had to switch to a current package. I get a one dollar raise and a three dollar MRV fee. So I'm going up $4 a month. It's working again.


----------



## new_2_hd

So, what do you do about the reply below? I have the DVR and HD service listed separately in my account, so why do I have to change packages? Do I call now or send another email?

We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service to your account. Please know that to enjoy the very best of our Whole-Home DVR service, we request that customer’s upgrade to our SWiM Network for optimal usage of the Whole-Home DVR service. Still, we understand that you have made a substantial investment in your existing home network, so we can activate the Whole-Home DVR service at its normal price at $3.00 per residence. 

However, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service. In addition, the offer doesn't include DECAs and Band-Stop Filters nor receiver swaps. We believe that the upgrade is a substantial value and provides the very best, fully supported, Whole-Home DVR Service experience. We strongly encourage you to take this upgrade offer so that you can receive optimal usage of the Whole-Home DVR service. 

Finally, in order to activate services for Whole-Home DVR, you will need to upgrade your package to a current package as your TTAL CHOICE PLUS package is not eligible for this service. Package availability can be viewed at directv.com/packages or you may call us at 1-800-531-5000 to upgrade your packaging at any time. If you choose not to upgrade your equipment and still want us to add the service on, please write back and let us know once your package has been changed.


----------



## Steve in IL

I did the email thing, but being impatient, and seeing some of you having success by calling, I called. Explained the situation to the first rep, who proceeded to tell me I needed to upgrade my equipment. Nothing I told him in reply could convince him otherwise. He literally refused, REFUSED, to transfer me to tech support or a supervisor. Just refused, despite numerous attempts on my part to get to ANYONE else, including threats to cancel my service. Unreal!

I had no choice but to just hang up on that guy and call back. Next rep I got had me up and running within 15 minutes, no problem. Didn't even need to transfer me to anyone else.

This is just one of the reasons why I hate DTV. If it wasn't such a pain to switch companies, I'd have fired them multiple times already.

Anyway, one way or another, problem solved. I had the old Total Choice package, and didn't have to change it to get MRV back. However, through this process, I figured out I could drop Total Choice and the extra Sports Pack that I had, and replace those with Choice XTRA for less total $$, losing nothing I cared about, and picking up a few new channels in the bargain.

Thanks to this forum to helping me understand what to do.

-Steve


----------



## NetRaider

Can I get unsupported MRV if I was NOT a Beta customer? I have SWIM dish and 10GBt Cat6 to every receiver. I have HR20-700, HR22-100, HR23-700, H20-100 and H21-200. Programing is Premier, HD.

Will compatible receivers see all three DVRs?

I also want to add four more receivers. Possible?


----------



## Joseph Blowinsky

I sent the suggested e-mail early today and the Whole Home DVR was not activated when I got home tonight..

Checked my e-mail, and had this response:

"Thanks for writing. I noticed that you have been a loyal DIRECTV customer for several years and I want you to know that we truly appreciate your business.

I completely understand your issue about adding the Whole Home DVR service to your account. Rest assured, we intend to work with you in order to come up with the best resolution for the problem at hand. This is why I took the liberty of forwarding your email for special handling. 

We respect your time which is why we will be working diligently on this for you. A specialist will respond as soon as one becomes available (likely within 48 hours). For immediate assistance, you can call us at 1-800-531-5000."

The e-mail response was 7+ hours after I sent my e-mail..

Decided to give 'em a call and test my luck even though it was approaching midnight here.. 

The first CSR I talked to had a bit of a problem with his PC, but knew exactly what I needed .. I told him I wanted to activate the Whole Home DVR in unsupported mode, he said "Oh, you were beta testing it? Yeah, I've been getting a lot of calls about this" ..

He promptly activated it or me, about 5 minutes afterwards my receivers are back in business .. 

He also offered me a buy one get one free HBO + Cinemax for three months ..

Then before he hung up, he mentioned that he wanted to see if he could do anything else for me and said he'd applied a $5 off my bill for the next three months for being a loyal customer ..

So, hey, moral of the story is don't be afraid to call in and be pleasant to the CSR on the other end of the line


----------



## knives of ice

it is just completely and utterly ridiculous that you can't just activate this online like nearly everything else directv offers.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

Well around 4:45 PM I sent DirecTV the email and I received at around 10:00 PM response saying MRV was activated on my account as requested and in unsupported mode. About 30 Mins. later MRV was activated on all 3 of my DVRs. So it took about 6 hours from my email to get it turned on. No complicated phone call made it well worth it. Thanks again Doug!


----------



## gphvid

Just got home from work after hearing from my wife that MRV stopped working, and have sent the email as Doug suggests. Would have done it sooner but my work has filtered internet access and this forum is one of those sites they do not permit access to . So now, hopefully, when I get up, MRV will be back... Still think it should be part of the overall DVR service I am already paying for, but then I have the wife and a 17-year old daughter who use and love it, so...


----------



## matt

gphvid said:


> Just got home from work after hearing from my wife that MRV stopped working, and have sent the email as Doug suggests. Would have done it sooner but my work has filtered internet access and this forum is one of those sites they do not permit access to . So now, hopefully, when I get up, MRV will be back... Still think it should be part of the overall DVR service I am already paying for, but then I have the wife and a 17-year old daughter who use and love it, so...


Don't think of it as a $7 DVR fee and $3 MRV fee, think of it as a $10 DVR fee!  I just think how my Tivo when I had cable was $12 something, so that helps me deal with the pain :grin:


----------



## innovamage

I called (didn't see this thread until after) last night and it took a whopping 5 mins on the phone to get activated. Works great over my Gigabit network.


----------



## swaff

Sent the email late yesterday afternoon - Cut and pasted Doug's instructions exactly

This morning MRV is enabled again and the charge does show on my account

Received an email at 6:18A this morning:

==========

Thank you for writing. I understand you would like to add the Whole-Home DVR Service. To enjoy the very best experience with our Whole-Home DVR Service, customers must make use of our SWiM network. Our proven technology creates a connection (network) with coaxial cables and eliminates issues that exist with an Ethernet connection (network) such as Freeze Frame and Pixelation. Testing has shown that DIRECTV may not be able to completely eliminate some of these issues within an Ethernet network where Whole-Home DVR Service is being used.

However, per your request I've added Whole-Home DVR Service at its normal price of $3 per month. Please note that we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service. Furthermore, this offer doesn't include DECAs and Band-Stop Filters nor receiver swaps.

I appreciate you giving us the opportunity to assist you with your concerns. We do appreciate having you as a customer and we look forward to serving you for many more years to come.

Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,



Ashley B
U9996
DIRECTV Resolution Specialist

==========

Thanks Doug and thanks DirecTV


----------



## dtrell

cartrivision said:


> I was going to go the email route described in the first post of this thread to give DIRECTV the courtesy of not tying up their CSR system, but then I started thinking about how poorly DIRECTV has executed this changeover to pay-for-MRV where they essentially screw over their loyal beta testers by turning off their MRV without being properly prepared to let them easily and seamlessly continue MRV service if they were willing to pay for it. That kind of poor treatment of their beta testers doesn't really deserve any courtesy in return... plus I wanted MRV back immediately, not when they got around to acting on some email request, so I decided to call them up instead. After two CSRs who weren't able to help me (not their fault, it evidently wasn't something that they could do with the options available at their station), my call was escalated to someone who was able to authorize me with the caveat that my non-DECA network wouldn't be officially supported.
> 
> There are many different ways that DIRECTV could have handled the ending of the beta test program.... most or all of them better than what they did do.


+1 +1 +1000


----------



## jdspencer

rob5819 said:


> I have the premier package and lifetime dvr service (from the tivo days). I've been using MRV on my home network for many months. I sent the e-mail in about five hours ago and just got the reply that they activated MRV. I checked my DVRs and it is working.


I sent the email last night at 8:30 and have yet to receive a reply. I guess they have been swamped. Anyway, will the reply indicate if i have to change package from CHOICE XTRA + HDDVR in order to activate MRV? I'd really like to avoid having to call.

It seems they are as clueless about answering their email as if I had called.

There's no indication on DirecTV for my account nor do the DVRs indicate that MRV is authorized.


----------



## dbtds

I called this morning before normal customer service hours, and was able to get to Tech Support. The first call went great, the agent knew exactly what I was asking for and said she added it to my account. My mistake was not testing it before hanging up.

About an hour later it still hadn't shown up, so I called Tech Support again. This time the agent did some research and said it couldn't be added unless I switch to the SWiM dish for a $99 charge. I told her it was working fine with my old dish in the beta program, but she wouldn't budge. I wasn't willing to shell out $99 to get a new dish for a network feature that doesn't have anything to do with the dish, so I ended the call so I could try again with a different agent.

The third call went about as well as the first (although she did mention that I didn't have the SWiM dish). This time I tested before ending the call, and it was working.

For those interested, I have a legacy Total Choice+ plan and an older AT-9 dish.


----------



## MalibuRacing

What had me really agitated was the 2nd CSR and the Supervisor said they did not have MRV beta in my area when I told them I had it working for months... What, now I'm lying?? I had it from the first day it was available. 

I'm happy now that I got it working, but I totally agree that the transfer from beta could have been handled much better.


----------



## CopyCat

Followed the directions to send an email yesterday, this is the reply:

Thank you for writing. We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service to your account. Please know that to enjoy the very best of our Whole-Home DVR service, we request that customer's upgrade to our SWiM Network for optimal usage of the Whole-Home DVR service.

While we understand that you have made a substantial investment in a non-SWiM home network, we can activate the Whole-Home DVR service at its normal price at $3.00 per residence. However, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service. In addition, by adding the service without upgrading doesn't include DECAs and Band-Stop Filters nor receiver swaps.

We believe that the upgrade is a substantial value and provides the very best, fully supported, Whole-Home DVR Service experience. We strongly encourage you to take this upgrade offer so that you can receive optimal usage of the Whole-Home DVR service.

In order to activate services for Whole-Home DVR, you will need to upgrade your package to a current package of CHOICE or above as your current package is no longer available. Package availability can be viewed at directv.com/packages or you may call us at 1-800-531-5000 to upgrade your packaging at any time.

If you choose not to upgrade your equipment and still want us to add the service on, please write back and let us know.

Thank you again for writing.

*I do not think I should have to change my package to turn this on*


----------



## rgbyhkr

14 hours and counting since my email. I guess I'll try calling again. What a hassle.

Jeff


----------



## The Merg

knives of ice said:


> it is just completely and utterly ridiculous that you can't just activate this online like nearly everything else directv offers.


You are activating MRV in an unsupported mode. They are not going to let you order something like that on-line.



MalibuRacing said:


> What had me really agitated was the 2nd CSR and the Supervisor said they did not have MRV beta in my area when I told them I had it working for months... What, now I'm lying?? I had it from the first day it was available.
> 
> I'm happy now that I got it working, but I totally agree that the transfer from beta could have been handled much better.


I assume they probably thought you were referring to the MRV/DECA beta test, which was only available in 4 markets, none of which was yours.

- Merg


----------



## joed32

jfulcher said:


> Anyone get the legacy premier w/ FREE DVR working yet with MRV? I refuse to pay $7. I could switch to UVerse for $20 less a month and have FREE MRV. I'm OK paying $3/mo for MRV, but I'm not paying $10 total because DTV has either A) moronic programmers that can't figure out to program for different scenarios or B) money hungry management that wants to nickle and dime their customers.
> 
> If anyone from DTV is reading this you have two weeks to figure this out or I'm done with you and I'll take my $170/month elsewhere.


I activated it and they said nothing about removing the grandfathered Premier with free DVR service.


----------



## timf

I activated via phone on Wednesday using the instructions provided in the previous thread, and all was working well after that. However, last night the service switched to "Not Authorized" with no warning messages or anything. My bill shows the service was credited back to my account minus the .10 for the one day it was active. I modified the message in the first post to better suit my needs and hopefully they can get this resolved.


----------



## dwcolvin

timf said:


> I activated via phone on Wednesday using the instructions provided in the previous thread, and all was working well after that. However, last night the service switched to "Not Authorized" with no warning messages or anything. My bill shows the service was credited back to my account minus the .10 for the one day it was active. I modified the message in the first post to better suit my needs and hopefully they can get this resolved.


This is becoming even more FUBARed than it already was, and who would have thought that was possible? :bang

There's so many talented, rational people from D* here... obviously none of them are in charge.


----------



## pfp

Doug Brott said:


> I sure hope so .. This is what I've been told is the case.


Just got the response back this morning.



> Thank you for writing and having been a loyal DIRECTV customer since 2000. We appreciate your continued support.
> 
> Please be advised in order for us to be able to add unsupported Whole Home DVR Service to your account, *you will first need to upgrade to a current base package*. A list of current packages is available at directv.com/packages.
> 
> As a friendly reminder, to enjoy the very best experience with our Whole-Home DVR Service, customers must make use of our SWiM network. Our proven technology creates a connection with coaxial cables and eliminates issues that exist with an Ethernet connection such as freeze framing.
> 
> Testing has shown that DIRECTV may not be able to completely eliminate some of these issues within an Ethernet network where Whole-Home DVR Service is being used, which is why we recommend the Whole Home DVR upgrade. If you do want to proceed with an order, please feel free to call us at 800-531-5000 to do so.
> 
> If you don't wish to upgrade, *we'd still be happy to add unsupported Whole Home DVR Service to your account once your account has a current base package active*. Please contact us back at that time to add Whole Home DVR Service.
> 
> I apologize for any frustration this may cause and appreciate your understanding. Thanks again for writing and continually choosing DIRECTV.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Yvonne S ID 400467
> DIRECTV Resolution Specialist


This really is extremely frustrating!


----------



## misterleeman

I received the same email. They want me to "upgrade" to a current package. <sigh>

-- Lee


----------



## pfp

Seems the "preferred" email route doesn't work as well as expected. Could someone please tell me how to go the Twitter route? It seems reports are that works the best.


----------



## Doug Brott

pfp said:


> Seems the "preferred" email route doesn't work as well as expected. Could someone please tell me how to go the Twitter route? It seems reports are that works the best.


I've been told that the Twitter folks will be directing you to the E-mail route .. :shrug:


----------



## njblackberry

The left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing (NOT YOU DOUG - the whole authorization and installation process).


----------



## Scorch

Sent the email yesterday and still no reply. won't say how happy I am they shut it off with little warning. I tried for 2 days to activate it by phone and had no luck, then you have this email thing that is bitterly slow......for someone who has been a "D" supporter for 12 years....I have nothing to say right now!


----------



## hasan

misterleeman said:


> I received the same email. They want me to "upgrade" to a current package. <sigh>
> 
> -- Lee


I wonder if they hardened their position or changed the rules in the middle of the day yesterday, or perhaps after 2 p.m. or so, when they cut the BETA off?

I ask this because I have TC+ (not HD-DVR) and I called at 9:30 a.m. Central, and after an extended call, *where my package was not even raised as an issue*, I got authorized just fine. The problem was the CSR while very cooperative, had the wrong info. When he went to DORIS (their policy manual), he said there had been some new pages added that he had not seen, and it addressed what I wanted him to do. he then did it, and all was well.

He actually read from the script in DORIS which told me I was unsupported, and what that meant. The earlier script in DORIS said I had to upgrade my equipment, with no mention of package.

These poor CSRs have been thrown under the bus in this transition, most specifically with respect to anyone who wants to run unsupported.

There still exists the possibility that D* actually changed the policy mid-day yesterday, and will no longer permit the unsupported option without upgrading the package (giving them a way to get out of legacy packages) and/or going DECA.

From everything I've read so far (and still needing some input on a mixed/hybrid network for my 2 dish system), I think my unsupported home network will be replaced by an SWM/DECA system in the near future, but having WHDS (MRV) in the mean time is a big plus as I assume I'll be waiting in line a few weeks to get the SWM/DECA install done.

Good luck, and I hope we hear from some people from last night or this morning who were able to get MRV authorized, which would mean the policy hasn't changed.


----------



## misterleeman

So, I went a head and upgraded to Total Choice Ultitmate and dropped Showtime. In net effect, I've reduced my bill and got more. Also, to remove Showtime, I had to call. They removed it, and gave me a $20/month for the next 12 months. So I came out a head. The CSR did not know how to add the MRV option, so I replied to "Yvonne".

-- Lee


----------



## new_2_hd

I tried the email twice and it didn't work because I have Total Choice Plus, but I called and got it added on the first try. The problem now is that one of my receivers is saying it is not authorized to do it. The guy on the phone made it clear that DTV will not provide any support if it doesn't work, so does that mean I can't call and find out why it is saying it is not authorized?


----------



## Steve

new_2_hd said:


> I tried the email twice and it didn't work because I have Total Choice Plus, but I called and got it added on the first try. The problem now is that one of my receivers is saying it is not authorized to do it. The guy on the phone made it clear that DTV will not provide any support if it doesn't work, so does that mean I can't call and find out why it is saying it is not authorized?


If you have an account on directv.com, you might want to try "help", "tools", "refresh services". A "refresh" may solve your problem. Nothing to lose by trying, at any rate.


----------



## new_2_hd

Steve said:


> If you have an account on directv.com, you might want to try "help", "tools", "refresh services". A "refresh" may solve your problem. Nothing to lose by trying, at any rate.


That worked! Thank you so much. I didn't even know that was there. Seriously, this site is so helpful, thank you all so much!


----------



## jacmyoung

This was my experience last night.

I called late I guess the CSR department closed, the automated service kept asking me questions but not transferring me to a live person, after 5 minutes of pressing buttons, I said "cancel service", finally got a live person. He had absolutely no clue about the MRV first, but kept apologizing to me every other sentence. He then proceeded to offer me $10 off for 6 months for my trouble. I said please stop apologizing to me and I don't need the credit, just let me talk to someone who might know how to activate, but he refused. Finally had to end the call.

Next call I said "tech department", got a lady on the line, she knew the MRV gig and knew I was one of the beta testers. But no upgrade, no activation. Worked on her for another 30 minutes no success, ended that call again, thanked her for the help.

I pretty much had given up at that point but the wife continued to complain, so called "tech department" again, got a guy on the phone, still could not add the service, more frustrating was I could not understand him, I swear he was American as apple pie, but he was mumbling all the way. For another 30 minutes I just waited on the phone while he mumbled while trying to activate my MRV, finally I noticed my MRV was on! I asked him what he did, he could not figure out himself, but told me he saw the $10 off for 6 months for my trouble. While he never apologized, and I never really understood most what he said, my MRV was on at last!

I thanked all three of them for the trouble, but that was one of the most bizarre experience I must say.


----------



## JMII

Still no reply from my email to them from around 8:30PM EST last night. I've got a legacy package (TC+ w/DVR & HD) so I wonder if that's throwing them for a loop. I really hate to call since it wastes my time and theirs.

Like others said this should be SO simple, anyone that ran the beta clearly knows MORE then the CSRs do... its depressing and scary at the same time.


----------



## SkersR1

JMII said:


> Still no reply from my email to them from around 8:30PM EST last night. I've got a legacy package (TC+ w/DVR & HD) so I wonder if that's throwing them for a loop. I really hate to call since it wastes my time and theirs.


I have the same TC+ w/ DVR & HD and sent an email about 30 minutes before you did at a little after 7:00 CST. Still no answer here either.


----------



## suddenlyissoon

So will this work for me if I didn't have the beta service? I'm getting a little irritated with the whole process. 

I called Wednesday to get it activated and was told my HR23 & HR21 were not eligible and I needed to buy the HR24. I got on twitter and told them the situation and that i was using one wired and one wireless unit. They were great and had someone call me who was ready to activate it but I wasn't at home. 

I called last night and the girl tried to tell me I wasn't eligible because I didn't have a SWM line installed. I explained that I did and even went so far as to read the label on the adapter to her. She was nice but said she couldn't get any further because of the computer "glitch". The only way was to pay for the install of the SWM & the adapters (which she quoted me at $160).

I just want the stupid thing activated! I don't understand why it's such a hassle. I could do the DECA install myself from the pictures I've seen if that's what they really wanted but it sounds like they will still let you use your wireless network if you take the responsibility for it. With 4 months left on my contract this is not the way I should be getting treated, especially when I have an all fiber local provider (epbfi.com), comcast, & u-verse all trying to win my business.


----------



## JJaret

rob316 said:


> D really dropped the ball on this one, especially for the Beta Testers. I mean really all they had to do was notify us beta testers earlier to activate before it went national. Thats the least they could of did for testing it for them GEESH.:nono2:


I agree whole heartedly. They should not have deauthorized Beta Testers. They should have notified us that they will start charging $3/month for the service effective your next statement and if you don't upgrade to DECA it will not be supported.

After my email and subsequent call, because I couldn't wait for them to respond to the email, in which *I had to threaten cancel my almost 20 year account* to get them to turn it back on without converting to DECA, I am convinced this is mostly about money. They want to sell something.

The CSRs are trained to sell you the upgrade. They are trained to play dumb until you threaten to cancel service. At that point, they all of a sudden become cooperative and find a way to do it in less than 5 minutes. This is the 3rd time since February that a threat to cancel has gotten something done. One day these companies will realize that angering loyal customers to the point of cancellation, is not good business.

I don't mind the $3/mo, oops $4/mo, charge for the MRV, it is the best or 2nd best feature they have ever offered. I just didn't want to change something that has worked fine for months. DECA may ultilmately be the best way to go, but I'd rather wait to upgrade when they come up with a true whole home DVR with sufficient tuners and hard disk space to meet my needs.

As for having to change my package, I look at it as they made a one dollar pricing error on the legacy package. They have been trying to rectify their math error by getting us to change to their current package stucture for months.


----------



## dkraft

Called customer service a couple of times with now luck. Followed the instructions for emailing in the sticky listed here.

Sent the email about 6.00pm last night. Got this email this morning and I am happy I have had the Choice Extra HD + DVR package for years.


FROM DIRECTV CUSTOMER SUPPORT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Thank you for writing. I understand you would like to add the Whole-Home DVR Service. To enjoy the very best experience with our Whole-Home DVR Service, customers must make use of our SWiM network. Our proven technology creates a connection (network) with coaxial cables and eliminates issues that exist with an Ethernet connection (network) such as Freeze Frame and Pixelation. Testing has shown that DIRECTV may not be able to completely eliminate some of these issues within an Ethernet network where Whole-Home DVR Service is being used.

However, per your request I've added Whole-Home DVR Service at its normal price of $3 per month. Please note that we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service. Furthermore, this offer doesn't include DECAs and Band-Stop Filters nor receiver swaps.

I appreciate you giving us the opportunity to assist you with your concerns. We do appreciate having you as a customer and we look forward to serving you for many more years to come.

Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,


----------



## jtm

After getting no response to my email, it took three calls to DIRECTV to get the MRV service authorized. The first two calls were to Tech Support and both reps told me they couldn't help because I had to upgrade my equipment first in order to get the Whole Home DVR Service. I thanked them and hung up. My third call went to a regular CSR who said, "No problem. I was fooling around with the system at home yesterday. I can set it up for you." it took him about three minutes to have my system working.

If you decide to go the telephone route, don't give up! Eventually you'll find someone who can help.


----------



## pappy97

dkraft said:


> Called customer service a couple of times with now luck. Followed the instructions for emailing in the sticky listed here.
> 
> Sent the email about 6.00pm last night. Got this email this morning and I am happy I have had the Choice Extra HD + DVR package for years.
> 
> FROM DIRECTV CUSTOMER SUPPORT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Thank you for writing. I understand you would like to add the Whole-Home DVR Service. To enjoy the very best experience with our Whole-Home DVR Service, customers must make use of our SWiM network. Our proven technology creates a connection (network) with coaxial cables and eliminates issues that exist with an Ethernet connection (network) such as Freeze Frame and Pixelation. Testing has shown that DIRECTV may not be able to completely eliminate some of these issues within an Ethernet network where Whole-Home DVR Service is being used.
> 
> However, per your request I've added Whole-Home DVR Service at its normal price of $3 per month. Please note that we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service. Furthermore, this offer doesn't include DECAs and Band-Stop Filters nor receiver swaps.
> 
> I appreciate you giving us the opportunity to assist you with your concerns. We do appreciate having you as a customer and we look forward to serving you for many more years to come.
> 
> Thanks again for writing.
> 
> Sincerely,


Thanks for posting this. I am definitely smelling some inconsistency here w/r/t to people with Choice Xtra +HDDVR legacy package.

Many of us are told we need to upgrade to current package. Some are having to call CSR's to have them upgrade to current package, turn MRV on, then downgrade back to legacy, and then turn MRV on.

And now it seems like others are able to simply get it turned on with no change/hassle whatsoever w/r/t Choice Xtra + HDDVR.


----------



## Doug Brott

Since E-mail seems to be faltering for some folks, I've added back the instructions with slight modification from the the original thread. You can find the information at the following URL:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2466796#post2466796


----------



## Doug Brott

suddenlyissoon said:


> I just want the stupid thing activated! I don't understand why it's such a hassle. I could do the DECA install myself from the pictures I've seen if that's what they really wanted but it sounds like they will still let you use your wireless network if you take the responsibility for it. With 4 months left on my contract this is not the way I should be getting treated, especially when I have an all fiber local provider (epbfi.com), comcast, & u-verse all trying to win my business.


I understand the frustration, I really do .. This 'unsupported' process is just that. DIRECTV wants folks to be on DECA, plain and simple. This process that we are using was shoehorned in @ the 10th hour and was not part of the original plan.

Making this process a bit difficult will keep the mom & pops of the world from utilizing it and going with a solution that has longer term reliability in households that are less technical.

Persistence, patience and politeness is the best way to get this to completion.

Also, we've already found some very odd situations where folks with certain packages cannot add the service no matter what. This has led to frustration on the part of posters here and CSRs alike.

Things are improving, but we're definitely not "there" yet.


----------



## pfp

Doug Brott said:


> Since E-mail seems to be faltering for some folks, I've added back the instructions with slight modification from the the original thread. You can find the information at the following URL:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2466796#post2466796


I would call but at this point I'm so infuriated by this whole process that I strongly doubt I could stay civil if the CSR showed any hint that they didn't know what they heck they were doing. I know this will not help anyone so it seems that repeated email attempts are my best bet for now.


----------



## Doug Brott

pfp said:


> I would call but at this point I'm so infuriated by this whole process that I strongly doubt I could stay civil if the CSR showed any hint that they didn't know what they heck they were doing. I know this will not help anyone so it seems that repeated email attempts are my best bet for now.


Maybe add the bit about DORIS in your E-mail message ..


----------



## suddenlyissoon

Doug Brott said:


> I understand the frustration, I really do .. This 'unsupported' process is just that. DIRECTV wants folks to be on DECA, plain and simple. This process that we are using was shoehorned in @ the 10th hour and was not part of the original plan.
> 
> Making this process a bit difficult will keep the mom & pops of the world from utilizing it and going with a solution that has longer term reliability in households that are less technical.
> 
> Persistence, patience and politeness is the best way to get this to completion.
> 
> Also, we've already found some very odd situations where folks with certain packages cannot add the service no matter what. This has led to frustration on the part of posters here and CSRs alike.
> 
> Things are improving, but we're definitely not "there" yet.


Thanks. It makes me feel a lot better to know that it can be done. It's easy for me to stay nice on the phone. I guess I will keep trying!


----------



## bb37

Doug Brott said:


> Since E-mail seems to be faltering for some folks, I've added back the instructions with slight modification from the the original thread.


Doug, I really do appreciate everything you are doing to make it possible for us customers to enjoy MRV with an unsupported home network. Obviously, it is frustrating is to be told by CSRs that a method of using MRV that worked during the beta won't work. The other point of frustration is that the method for enabling unsupported MRV seems to be a moving target. But, I'm preaching to the choir.

I received both my new H23 receiver from DirecTV and my new splitter from Solid Signal in yesterday's FedEx delivery. I now have an HR21, an R22 (HD-enabled), and an H23 activated and working all fed from a SWM-8. My account shows all three receivers, Choice Xtra package with HD Access and DVR service. I tried the email approach last night about 10:30 EDT. So far, no response and my account still shows that I'm not eligible for Whole-Home DVR service.

Do you know if they are backed up processing these emails? How long should I wait before emailing again or calling?

Thank you.


----------



## Doug Brott

bb37 said:


> Do you know if they are backed up processing these emails? How long should I wait before emailing again or calling?


Between an MRV roll out, the Hx24 roll out and a new national release .. yeah, I'm thinking the CSRs are working long hours right now. Activity in all call centers and support facilities are probably as high now as they've been in a long time.


----------



## NetRaider

Any thoughts on non BETA customers getting unsupported MRV?


----------



## dddeeds

HofstraJet said:


> I just called - spoke to a rep and asked for the network support group as I wanted to add whole house DVR with an unsupported network. She transferred me and I explained that I wanted to use an unsupported network and was part of the national pre-release program. He said that he has been helping many beta customers (his words, not mine), explained the $3 charge and lack of support, and then added the service. Was done in a little over 8 minutes. Receivers don't show it active yet, but website shows it on my account. He said may take a little bit for receivers to show it as active (I will be restarting them shortly). FWIW, I have Premier, HD, and am grandfathered into free lifetime DVR.
> 
> UPDATE: They all work now.


I tried the first regular CSR that answered & I got the run around about upgrading my dish to SWM etc. I kept telling her about the unsupported mode and she put me on hold to check it out and I got disconnected, so I called back & tried the "I need to speak to the network support group" route and Sandra got me up and running in under 13 minutes including wait time with first CSR. (BTW:I thought ethernet/twisted pair wiring is more reliable than coax? Why the push for their networking being better on drops and frame freeze?) 
Thanks HofstraJet! 
Pretty sweet how far the DirecTV DVRs have come since they first came out.


----------



## rob316

rob316 said:


> Just sent my email request as per Doug's instructions. lets see if it gets done.


Update, received a nice email this morning from D, all systems go with MRV, woo hoo.


----------



## Mikej0530

after many calls to the Directv CSR's I nearly gave up. I then listened to the advice on here and decided to email directv. Through email they gave me no trouble and emailed me back this morning to say that my MRV is active.


----------



## token

I was on Xtra +HDDVR legacy package and attempted to reactivate the Home DVR service last night via phone. After 4 calls to different reps (via retention/cancel service option) and over and hour of wasted time, I gave up and tried the email route.

This morning I didn't see any reply to the email so I changed my package online to a current package (net cost $1 more) and I tried calling again.

This CSR immediately asked if I was part of the beta to which I replied yes and that I wanted to go the unsupported option.
After a 5 minute sales pitch for the DECA upgrade he agreed to turn it on in unsupported mode. It took less than 10 minutes and didn't require a reboot on my DVR's.

All turned out well in the end but it sure felt like each rep was trying a very hard sell for the DECA and new receivers.

Good luck,
Token


----------



## newlinux

Took me 3 calls but I did finally get it enabled last night. When I got a CSR that knew what she was doing it took a 5 minute call and 5 minutes later it worked. two days ago I had called to order DECA (I have been using my home network, but I wanted to get another HD receiver in a place where my network isn't as good). I foolishly assumed that since I had ordered DECA they wouldn't turn off my MRV (my install isn't until next Friday). I thought about this yesterday, and sent emails and called and finally got a CSR with a clue (lots of arguing before then). While the other kept telling me I had to wait for DECA to be installed (one told me it will work with my home network, but only if I have SWim??? I know that's not true). I told her I just wanted to keep MRV on my home network working (unsopported mode) until the DECA installation happens. She said, she completely understood, put me on hold for a minute, got it working (said she had gotten lots of similar calls) and 5 minutes later MRV was back.

Now I'll get to compare MRV with DECA to my home network (GigE switches cat 5e/6 where my two current receivers are which with these machines having Fast ethernet connections should be plenty). Just curious if they done something special with the DECA network to enhance trick play features for streaming media.


----------



## mgavs

Here is a question: If I activate the unsupported mode can I later get the $99 upgrade (+$49?).


----------



## pfp

mgavs said:


> Here is a question: If I activate the unsupported mode can I later get the $99 upgrade (+$49?).


Good question. Ask 3 different CSR's and you will likely get at least 2 different answers.


----------



## darman

pfp said:


> Good question. Ask 3 different CSR's and you will likely get at least 2 different answers.


I was JUST told it would never be cheaper than doing it right now. So there is one answer.

Anyway, just called. Rep 1 said it was IMPOSSIBLE to do w/o DECA. Hung up and called back. Got Brian who said he knew exactly how to do it. He said he was a beta tester too. (He even read me the note CSR1 left on my account about how it was not possible w/o upgrade.)

He set the flag and then got stuck. He said they were having problems and it would take a day or two for the receivers to authorize. It still shows not available in my account (at direct.com). He would not budge on the SWM/DECA upgrade price and actually told me it was $150.

We will see.


----------



## lshank

NetRaider said:


> Any thoughts on non BETA customers getting unsupported MRV?


You can say you were part of the MRV Beta program and everything worked great. All this means is that you setup MRV on 2 or more of your networked DVR's during the BETA period
.
DirecTV does not track who enabled the MRV Beta on their DVR's. Call D and ask the CSR to TRANSFER you to the Network Group because you were part of the MRV Beta Program and you want to use MRV in the unsupported mode. The CSR will transfer you and then tell the Network Group the same thing. This worked for me just a few minutes ago (Less than 3 minutes on the phone!!). GOOD LUCK


----------



## jdspencer

rob316 said:


> Update, received a nice email this morning from D, all systems go with MRV, woo hoo.


I'm still waiting for the email reply. I wonder if sending a second one would help? 
I'll wait until tonight (24 hrs since first email).


----------



## lshank

bb37 said:


> Doug, I really do appreciate everything you are doing to make it possible for us customers to enjoy MRV with an unsupported home network. Obviously, it is frustrating is to be told by CSRs that a method of using MRV that worked during the beta won't work. The other point of frustration is that the method for enabling unsupported MRV seems to be a moving target. But, I'm preaching to the choir.
> 
> I received both my new H23 receiver from DirecTV and my new splitter from Solid Signal in yesterday's FedEx delivery. I now have an HR21, an R22 (HD-enabled), and an H23 activated and working all fed from a SWM-8. My account shows all three receivers, Choice Xtra package with HD Access and DVR service. I tried the email approach last night about 10:30 EDT. So far, no response and my account still shows that I'm not eligible for Whole-Home DVR service.
> 
> Do you know if they are backed up processing these emails? How long should I wait before emailing again or calling?
> 
> Thank you.


I sent 2 e-mails yesterday without any response. So today I called D and asked the CSR to TRANSFER me to the Network Group because I was part of the MRV Beta Program and I wanted to re-activate MRV in the unsupported mode. The CSR gladly transferred me and then I told the Network Group the same thing. This worked for me just a few minutes ago (Less than 3 minutes on the phone with no questions about switches, packages, etc., only praise for being a loyal D customer and thanks for being part of the MRV BETA Program!!). GOOD LUCK


----------



## wallybarthman

Had a good experience last night - but had to do some "coaching" of the CSR through the process. 

To make it easier I had her upgrade me to Choice Extra plus HD plus DVR (to a current package) and told her I wanted the unsupported option. It took a little while for it to kick in on my boxes but it worked and I'm activated.


----------



## Circle909

Okay, so called DTV CSR last night before I saw the new email guidelines from Doug. The CSR I got insisted it was impossible to add MRV without the DECA install, so I just hung up and then read about the email route. So, I sent the email as suggested by Doug yesterday around 7:00pm or so. Came to work this morning and no response. About 10:00am today, I tweeted to @DirecTV asking how long should I expect to wait for a response, received a tweet back about an hour later stating "@Circle909 Our team is working through emails now, as soon as we are able to process your request we will notify you by email."

Then just twenty minutes ago, received the following email:

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Please enable Whole Home DVR Service in unsupported mode


Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response (Angeli C. - 100203398) - 05/21/2010 09:50 AM
Dear Mr. Malseed,

Thanks for writing. I see that you're one of our loyal customers. I just want to let you know that we appreciate your business.

I understand your interest in taking advantage of the Whole-Home DVR Service. I notice that you have been a customer for many years. I'd like to thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer.

Per your request, I've already set the account attribute to "U" (unsupported) and added Whole-Home DVR Service to your account for $3 monthly. Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes you make mid month, such as adding a service, will show as partial month charges from the day you made the change to the end of the 30 day billing day period.

The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on the "Activity Since Last Bill" section in the "Account Details" page.

However, please note that to enjoy the very best Whole-Home DVR Service experience, you must make use of our SWiM network. Without the upgrade, we will indeed be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service. 

We strongly encourage you to take this upgrade offer. The upgrade is a substantial value and provides the very best, fully supported, Whole-Home DVR Service experience.

Lastly, I see that you may be eligible for a special programming or equipment offer. This offer is available for a limited time and only by calling us at 1-800-531-5000. Please call us at your convenience between 8:00 AM and 10:00 PM to see what special offer is best for you.

Sincerely,

Marian C.
Employee ID 100203398
DIRECTV Customer Service

P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.

Customer (Raymond Malseed) - 05/20/2010 03:47 PM
I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill.

So, I think all is good, but need to verify when I get home tonight.

I want to give a HUGE thanks to Doug and all his hard work in helping us out.


----------



## alert5

Sent the email yesterday and no response, so I called a CSR. She could not set the "U" switch but passed me to a tech named Luke. He set the flag with no problem and MRV is back!

Pretty painless routine process.

My setup for two HR23s was always on a 50 foot CAT5E direct connection that functions just fine.

Shortly after confirming MRV I checked my email and that response indicated they already new the flag had been set, so no further action was required.

My only concern now is when the next NR software update happens, MRV does not get messed up.

Thank you Luke.


----------



## suddenlyissoon

NetRaider said:


> Any thoughts on non BETA customers getting unsupported MRV?


Yes! I just did it!

I sent the email off earlier this morning and noticed I had a message from dTV in my mailbox a few minutes ago. I logged in to my slingbox and as soon as I entered the DVR list it popped up and told me that it had been activated.

*As of right now I have not received anything from a CSR*

Also, my bill auto-paid yesterday but my date is on the 25th. Adding the service today charged me an extra 1.68 that was not paid. Luckily I saw this but I'd hate to get a late charge over this!


----------



## jdspencer

I received the email from DirecTV telling me that they have enabled MRV in unsupported mode. I checked my account and it still states that I'm "Not Eligible" and the DVR says "not Authorized" under the Multi-Room tab in System Setup.

Another email just came in and said that I need to upgrade to a current package to Choice or above. The problem is that my current package is CHOICE XTRA + HDDVR.


> Please disregard my previous response. Upon further review, you have an expired package. In order to activate services for Whole-Home DVR, you will need to upgrade your package to a current package of CHOICE or above as your current package is no longer available. Package availability can be viewed at directv.com/packages or you may call us at 1-800-531-5000 to upgrade your packaging at any time.


Am I getting hung up because the HD DVR is grandfathered into the package?
We'll see how they respond to my asking what that problem is.


----------



## Steve

jdspencer said:


> I received the email from DirecTV telling me that they have enabled MRV in unsupported mode. I checked my account and it still states that I'm "Not Eligible" and the DVR says "not Authorized" under the Multi-Room tab in System Setup.
> 
> Another email just came in and said that I need to upgrade to a current package to Choice or above. The problem is that my current package is CHOICE XTRA + HDDVR.
> 
> We'll see how they responde to my asking what that problem is.


Did you try a "refresh services"? It's on DirecTV.com, under "help", "tools". Can't hurt.


----------



## ahatten

Doug Brott said:


> Here's an alternate method that has met with success as well ..
> 
> This procedure is for those folks who want to use their own home networking and continue to enjoy Multiroom viewing.
> 
> 
> Call 1-800-531-5000
> Give Your Phone # when prompted
> At the main menu voice prompt say "Whole Home DVR Service"
> At this point you should be connected to an agent
> Tell the agent that you have been participating in the '_Whole Home DVR Service beta_' and you want to enable '_MRV-Capability_' so that you can activate '_Whole Home DVR Service_' on your account
> Ask the CSR to cancel (or do not enter) the Connected Home upgrade screen
> Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' and choose 'Create New'. 'Account Attibutes' is on the far right hand side of the screen that the CSR is looking at under the same drop down menu as 'Adding Services'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to '*u*' (for unsupported) with mostly defaults. At this point, you have enabled the 'MRV' flag and you could (in theory) order from the web page. I saw it when viewing my account via the web.
> Once this has been set, the CSR will have to exit your account information and then reenter your account information screen so that the information refreshes.
> At this point, the CSR can now enable "Whole Home DVR Service"
> 
> Sometimes CSRs are having trouble finding 'Account Attributes' menu .. It's apparently on the far right hand side of the screen and hard to find. But once they get to this area, it usually goes smooth.
> 
> There have been a small number of CSRs that truly do not have access to this menu .. In this case the CSR may need to have authorization turned on first. This does not seem to be a rule, but more an exception.
> 
> *Yet another method*
> (*Source*)
> 
> 
> Ask the CSR to go into the DORIS database
> Pull up the article "Whole Home DVR Service"
> Go to the link "Adding Whole Home DVR Service"
> 
> *Caveats*
> 
> Look at your statement, if your package is:
> 
> *PLUS HD DVR Monthly*​
> Most likely your statement should show this instead:
> 
> *CHOICE XTRA Monthly
> HD Access Monthly
> DVR Access Monthly*​
> The latter is $1/month more than the former, but the packages are otherwise the same thing.
> Ask the CSR to use the instructions in DORIS in this case


THANK YOU SO MUCH, DOUG! I had received an e-mail back stating that I need to upgrade my package in order to get MRV. After having read your post, I called CSR and was not hassled and now have MRV added back. Woo hoo!


----------



## NetRaider

I called and everything worked out in less than ten minutes. Five of which was a hard sell for DECA. He even offered several discounts and upgrades to try to get me to add DECA. 

I called CS and after a couple of minutes of Sly and the Family Stone the rep picked up and I told him that I was a BETA MRV customer and wanted to speak with the Netwrok Group. He had never heard of MRV and was unfamiliar with Network Group. He looked up the extension and transferred me. The Network Group CS rep knew exactly what I wanted and after the five minute DECA sales pitch added unsupported MRV to my account. He said receivers should not take long to update.

I also asked about using a switch at a receiver DECA for other ethernet devices (tv, xbox, BD player, PS3). He said that the pass through ethernet port on the receiver could plug into a switch but did not know if there would be degradation or bandwidth issues.


----------



## pappy97

ahatten said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH, DOUG! I had received an e-mail back stating that I need to upgrade my package in order to get MRV. After having read your post, I called CSR and was not hassled and now have MRV added back. Woo hoo!


So what package did you have, and what package do you have currently?


----------



## jviter

So I emailed using the script on the first page, got a reply this morning saying that I needed to change by package (still use Total Choice). So I called got to talk to a really really great CSR. She had done 3 of these before mine. She updated my account, and sent a refresh to the receivers. It didn't take, so I restarted them, and now I am back up and running with MRV. I also got 3 months of Starz in the process. 


This is one heck of a forum. Everyone on here is so top notch. Nice work everyone!!!!


----------



## SDimwit

am on phone with CSR that is telling me DORIS is saying NOT to transfer me to network group... 
I WANNA SCREAM


----------



## Sim-X

Well looks like I lucked out. Just got a reply from DirecTV. I copy and pasted the script and added a thank you at the end. This is the reply I just got. Looks good! I'm at work right now so I can't check my DVR's (I guess I could check using my hava, but I'll just wait) but based I what I am reading I don't see there being any trouble. Awesome - thanks for the post - I will report back if there is any trouble. 

Thanks for writing. I understand your interest in taking advantage of the Whole-Home DVR Service. 

Per your advise, I've already set the account attribute to "U" (unsupported) and added Whole-Home DVR Service to your account for $3 monthly. Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes you make mid month, such as adding a service, will show as partial month charges from the day you made the change to the end of the 30 day billing day period.

The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on the "Activity Since Last Bill" section in the "Account Details" page. 

However, please note that to enjoy the very best Whole-Home DVR Service experience, you must make use of our SWiM network. Without the upgrade, we will indeed be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service. 

We strongly encourage you to take this upgrade offer. The upgrade is a substantial value and provides the very best, fully supported, Whole-Home DVR Service experience. Once you've decided, please call us at 1-800-531-5000 to upgrade. 

Sincerely,

XXXX X. - XXXXXXXXX
DIRECTV Customer Service

EDIT: I just checked it using my hava - it's working just fine - glad I didn't have to deal with stupid csr's. I did not have to refresh services btw.


----------



## jdspencer

Steve said:


> Did you try a "refresh services"? It's on DirecTV.com, under "help", "tools". Can't hurt.


Yes, didn't work.


----------



## sailermon

Well, it's good to know how to get MRV back, but I really don't think it is worth $3/month. It doesn't work that great and prudent programing on multiple DVRs eliminates the need for it anyway. If they make it better in the future, I may consider paying for it.

This is just another way for DTV to make a few more million each month. Tell me, what does it cost DTV to let us share recorded programs between STBs over our home network? What's next, charging for sharing media from our PCs, using APPS, or for general network access?


----------



## SkersR1

Sim-X said:


> Well looks like I lucked out. Just got a reply from DirecTV. I copy and pasted the script and added a thank you at the end. This is the reply I just got. Looks good! I'm at work right now so I can't check my DVR's (I guess I could check using my hava, but I'll just wait) but based I what I am reading I don't see there being any trouble. Awesome - thanks for the post - I will report back if there is any trouble.
> 
> Thanks for writing. I understand your interest in taking advantage of the Whole-Home DVR Service.
> 
> Per your advise, I've already set the account attribute to "U" (unsupported) and added Whole-Home DVR Service to your account for $3 monthly. Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes you make mid month, such as adding a service, will show as partial month charges from the day you made the change to the end of the 30 day billing day period.
> 
> The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on the "Activity Since Last Bill" section in the "Account Details" page.
> 
> However, please note that to enjoy the very best Whole-Home DVR Service experience, you must make use of our SWiM network. Without the upgrade, we will indeed be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service.
> 
> We strongly encourage you to take this upgrade offer. The upgrade is a substantial value and provides the very best, fully supported, Whole-Home DVR Service experience. Once you've decided, please call us at 1-800-531-5000 to upgrade.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> XXXX X. - XXXXXXXXX
> DIRECTV Customer Service


Just got the same exact email. Maybe they are getting caught up on how to activate it.


----------



## osubeavs

Thanks for writing. I notice that you have been a customer for many years. I'd 
like to thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer. I understand you're 
concerned about adding the Whole-Home DVR Service to your DIRECTV account. 

Per your request, I have added the Whole-Home DVR Service at $3.00 per month to 
your account. Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing 
period, any changes you make mid month, such as adding a service, will show as 
partial month charges from the day you made the change to the end of the 30 day 
billing day period. The changes to your account will be reflected on your next 
DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV 
account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on the "Activity Since Last 
Bill" section in the "Account Details" page. 

Please be advised that since you've added Whole-Home DVR Service without our 
upgrade offer, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) 
specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service. Also, adding this service doesn't 
include DECAs and Band-Stop Filters nor receiver swaps. 

I hope you find this information helpful and thank you again for writing


----------



## new_2_hd

jdspencer said:


> Yes, didn't work.


Have you tried resetting your receiver?


----------



## Robert Simandl

Sent in my request for Unsupported MRV last night around 8PM. Got turned on a few minutes ago.


----------



## MrLatte

I just got email from DirecTV. They say I must upgrade my package:

We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service to your account. *I see that you currently have TOTAL CHOICE PLUS. Please know that DIRECTV no longer offers the programming package that you subscribe to and our systems do not allow customers to add or remove programming to an expired package.*

In order to activate services for Whole-Home DVR, you will need to upgrade your package to a current package of CHOICE or above. You can compare our new packages and change to the one that suits you best at directv.com/packages. Once you're ready to make changes to your current programming, just sign in at directv.com/mydirectv and click on "My Programming" in the Programming section. You may call us at 1-800-531-5000 to upgrade your packaging at any time.


----------



## MrLatte

Do I really need to upgrade my package from Total Choice Plus to a current one or just call and try to get MRV reactivated that route?


----------



## mgavs

Just got it done in 15 minutes, had total choice extra but HD was separate. I asked for networking support but got tech support. The first CSR was hesitant but once I was transferred the lady said this was her first but she got it done just fine. She stayed on the phone and sent a couple of resets but it took about 6 minutes for MRV to get authorized.


----------



## new_2_hd

MrLatte said:


> Do I really need to upgrade my package from Total Choice Plus to a current one or just call and try to get MRV reactivated that route?


I have Total Choice Plus and got that same email twice, so I called this morning and got it taken care of in a few minutes without changing my package. My CSR knew exactly what to do. When prompted I said I needed help with Whole-Home DVR Service. That got me to the right department I guess. I told the guy I was a beta tester of MRV and had it working with my home network (not DECA). I said I wanted to activate it in the "unsupported" mode without any new equipment for the $3 a month. After reading this board, it seems some CSRs know how to do it, and some don't. I was prepared to keep calling this morning until I got someone who knew. I just got lucky and got it the first time.


----------



## ahatten

pappy97 said:


> So what package did you have, and what package do you have currently?


I have Total Choice Plus (grandfathered). I DID NOT have to change my package.


----------



## GregAmy

misterleeman said:


> I received the same email. They want me to "upgrade" to a current package. <sigh>


Ditto. My email said:

"...you will need to upgrade your package to a current package of CHOICE or above as your current package is no longer available."

Yet my TV Package is "CHOICE XTRA + HD DVR".

So, CHOICE isn't CHOICE?

What a fustercluck.


----------



## pfp

GregAmy said:


> What a fustercluck.


+1


----------



## hasan

sailermon said:


> Well, it's good to know how to get MRV back, but I really don't think it is worth $3/month. It doesn't work that great and prudent programing on multiple DVRs eliminates the need for it anyway. If they make it better in the future, I may consider paying for it.
> 
> This is just another way for DTV to make a few more million each month. Tell me, what does it cost DTV to let us share recorded programs between STBs over our home network? What's next, charging for sharing media from our PCs, using APPS, or for general network access?


To be fair (and I was one who was really offended at the monthly charge), one does need to consider the considerable physical hardware, hardware development (engineering etc.) and software engineering costs. They *must* be paid for, period. No discussion, D* ain't a charity. There are two ways to pay for it...or really three. The costs have to be spread as far as possible to recover the investment as quickly as possible, without alienating any more customers than necessary.

1. Increase the price of *all* program packages, whether the consumer has MRV or not. (not only unfair, but alienates everybody)

2. Charge only those who require equipment and support. (fair but loss of $)

3. Charge everyone who wants MRV, period. (perhaps fair and enhances $)

I would have preferred option 2. The problem is, it loses a lot of revenue. If one assumes there are/will be perhaps 3,333 people in category 2 that need neither equipment nor support, that's a loss of $120,000 a year. In a five year plan to recover costs, that would be $600,000. That's a lot of money to ask stockholders to eat....and in perpetuity, to boot!

I understand the business decision, it just didn't sit well with me. When I thought more carefully about the cost of hardware, hardware development and software engineering, not to mention future support, it' struck me that it is *not* unreasonable to expect even those with their own networks to contribute to the recovery of software costs at the very least.

Nothing is free. The costs are either assigned transparently (as in this case), or hidden in the overall charges for other services. Someone has to pay, someone will pay, and there's no point in asserting that we shouldn't pay anything. One could argue for a reduced rate, perhaps $2.00 instead of $3.00 per month...but free?...there ain't no free lunch.

I know, I'm arguing against my own position when, after helping develop MRV in the CE program for many months, I was offended, if not outraged that I was going to be charged. The more I pulled back and looked at it as if I were an investor, the more I reflected on the REAL costs of getting this going and maintaining it, the less offended I became.

I had to finally admit that if I wanted to use MRV, I should expect to pay "something" for it. $3.00 a month no longer offends my sensibilities.

Now, since I've made my peace with paying for an unsupported, but extremely useful service (MRV), I have come to the conclusion that I should take advantage of the SWM/DECA upgrade. I think I can negotiate a fair price, and end up with a more sensitive system dish (SWM has AGC that compensates for about 15 dB of signal fading), more tuners (I'm one short at the moment with my stock 4 line system), and a better performing MRV system. If I can get the price right, I'm going SWM/DECA....and I'll get support too.

Hmmmm...that puts me on a funny, and ironic journey. I started extremely offended, if not outraged, moved on to 'it seems reasonable to charge "something"', leaving my outrage at the door, and ending up taking advantage of a better performing system.

What a trip!


----------



## Gweeto

Sent an email at 4 yesterday afternoon and again at 11am this morning with no response. Finally gave up and called in expecting the worse. I got lucky and had an extremely nice and helpful person assist me. She said it seems that is all the calls she is going to get today. They did have to upgrade me to the newer 1 dollar a month more setup. Also, for some reason they could not add the 3 dollar charge without a manager override but 1 minute on hold and that was taken care of. All and all 10 minutes to get it activated and 5 minutes for me to test all the various receivers I have while they waited. 

I think they may be getting the hang of it now.


----------



## mgmrick

Thank you for writing as it is always a pleasure to hear from one of our loyal DIRECTV customers. I would like to let you know that we appreciate your business.

I understand your concern about adding the Whole-Home DVR Service to your DIRECTV account. 

To add the Whole-Home DVR service formerly called Multi-Room Viewing (MRV), you must have the following: 

-DIRECTV Plus HD DVR (HR20 and higher)
-Whole-Home enabled HD or HD DVR Receiver for each additional TV sharing content -HD Access -DVR Service

I reviewed your account and found that you currently have an HR20 receiver and R22 receivers. Please be aware that R22 receivers do not meet the minimum hardware eligibility requirements for the Whole-Home DVR Upgrade you'll need another whole-Home enabled HD or HD DVR Receiver. Once the Whole-Home DVR service is activated on your account, your R22s will be able record, send, and receive shared content.

Additionally, upgrading to Whole-Home DVR Service requires the use of a connection (network) created with coaxial cable, DECAs, potential Band-Stop Filters, potential receiver swaps, and a SWiM install, which may include an entirely new dish. A professional installation is required to ensure that you have a connection (network) that performs optimally with all the correct equipment. 

For further assistance in getting this service added in your account, please call us at 1-800-531-5000. You may also go to DIRECTV.com/WholeHome for more information.

So now I have to buy another dvr for mrv to work? I have one hr20 and 7r22. Worked just fine till beta ended


----------



## newlinux

mgavs said:


> Here is a question: If I activate the unsupported mode can I later get the $99 upgrade (+$49?).


That's what I'm doing. I have it activated in unsupported mode now, and next week I have DECA being installed (when I add another receiver where my networking isn't sufficient.)


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

From my email today:



> Subject
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Please enable Whole Home DVR Service in unsupported mode
> 
> Discussion Thread
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Response (E*******. - 100******) - 05/21/2010 10:05 AM Dear xxxxx,
> 
> Thanks for writing. I see that you have been a loyal DIRECTV customer for many years. We want you to know that we appreciate your business.
> 
> I understand that you're interested in adding the $3 Whole-Home DVR Service. I see that you currently have the PLUS HD DVR package. DIRECTV no longer offers the programming package that you subscribe to and our systems do not allow customers to add or remove programming to an expired package. In order to manage your programming online you'll need to change your programming to one of our current packages.
> 
> You can compare our new packages and change to the one that suits you best at directv.com/packages. We're confident that we have a basic package that will meet your needs.
> 
> Once you're ready to make changes to your current programming, just sign in at directv.com/mydirectv and click on "My Programming" in the Programming section. Once you have a current base package on your account, you can reply to this email to add the Whole-Home DVR Service.
> 
> Please note that if you switch your base package from PLUS HD DVR to a different one, we will no longer be able to reinstate this package on your account.
> 
> Thanks again for writing.


Looks like I need to change things. Never mind the fact I did change my programming last year to lower my bill.


----------



## loveshockey

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> From my email today:
> 
> Looks like I need to change things. Never mind the fact I did change my programming last year to lower my bill.


you don't need to change things...they are LYING to you!!!!


----------



## cashoe

Sent an email using script in 1st post at 11PM last night. Got my activation & email about 2PM today.


----------



## Doug Brott

sailermon said:


> Well, it's good to know how to get MRV back, but I really don't think it is worth $3/month. *It doesn't work that great* and prudent programing on multiple DVRs eliminates the need for it anyway. If they make it better in the future, I may consider paying for it.
> 
> This is just another way for DTV to make a few more million each month. Tell me, what does it cost DTV to let us share recorded programs between STBs over our home network? What's next, charging for sharing media from our PCs, using APPS, or for general network access?


Since you are using your own home networking for MRV (well, were using), perhaps the reason that you say "It doesn't work that great" has more to do with your environment than DIRECTV. Most folks are getting great results with DECA ..


----------



## Doug Brott

cashoe said:


> Sent an email using script in 1st post at 11PM last night. Got my activation & email about 2PM today.


Yay! ... Maybe, just maybe it's starting to come together.


----------



## Doug Brott

mgmrick said:


> So now I have to buy another dvr for mrv to work? I have one hr20 and 7r22. Worked just fine till beta ended


It's not clear from your post .. 7 R22s or you have an HR22?

In any event, you need a minimum of 1 eligible HD DVR and 1 eligible HD Receiver. The latter is satisfied by a second eligible HD DVR.

The R22, unfortunately, is considered an SD DVR and NOT an HD DVR. If you really have one HR20 and 7 R22s, then you are one eligible HD Receiver away from the minimum requirements. Yeah, it sucks, but that is the benchmark that DIRECTV has set.


----------



## mgmrick

My email did not work now I need to call and keep calling till I find A CSR that knows how to do it...urgh


----------



## beanpoppa

Just got an email response that my grandfathered TC+ package can't be added to in any way, and I need to 'upgrade' to a current package as well. I would have been ok with them increasing my bill $3/mo for the service, but now they are forcing me to reevaluate my service with them. I am invested with 5 DVR's with them, so I'm unlikely to switch to FiOS right now, but with the amount of stuff we watch on Netflix now, this is a good opportunity for me to downgrade my package. Thanks, D*!


----------



## terster

Hi. I called at lunch and did exactly as told here.

I said that i was a beta tester for the multi-room and that last night this particular service was turned off.

I said that i understand that the service is unsupported and that it costs $3.00/mo and i'm ok with that.

I said, "I know this is a new service for you guys and i actually have the instructions on how to go into my account and turn this service back on, if you are still a bit unfamiliar with the process. I had this service last night and it was turned off, so all i need you to do is go in and turn it on, make it 'live'".

I then i asked the questions:

"Do you know how to go into the DORIS database?"
--- she said, "YES"
I said, "Pull up the article 'Whole Home DVR Service'" 
--- she said, "Ok"
I said, "Go to the link "Adding Whole Home DVR Service, do you see it?"
--- she said, "I do and it says i need to verify you have the equipment..."

and after veritying i had the equipment, that i was a beta tester she put me on hold for a moment to get the help of a supervisor and came back and said, "Well, that was a lot easier than i thought. There's actually a check box that says, "LIVE" and all i had to do was check it and then do a "Save".

So i had her back out of my account and then go back in and violla... it saved and (pray) when i get home today, i should be back on.

So thanks very much for the information posted here.


My first call to DTV, prior to reading these forums... they wanted me to upgrade my programming from Total Choice to something else. They then wanted me to upgrade my HR21 DVR unit so that it's the same as my other HR22 Unit.

I complained that both units worked fine but she was insistant that my HR21 was not compatible and i'd have to upgrade for $99, but... she's allow me a one time credit back of $99 to offset the cost. There would also be a mandatory $49.95 install charge even though i can hook it up myself. OH YEAH, don't forget that i'd be starting a NEW 2 year contract to boot!

So, i was not happy, i started digging and found this forum... i called them over lunch and said exactly what was posted for the email contact... and the girl was awesome.

So again, thanks!

terster


----------



## NetRaider

Ask for Network Group!!!


----------



## loveshockey

loveshockey said:


> you don't need to change things...they are LYING to you!!!!


I have the PLUS HD DVR package...after getting no response on an email after 5 hours, and based on this post, I called in last night and talked to tech support...

She tried to upgrade me to a "multiswtich" and I said, "No I don't need one...I'm using my exisiting network"...She said yes, you do...I said, "I need a supervisor"...she said ok and started typing something...after about a minute she said the supervisor has authorized her to make the change(she must've been instant messaging with him)...

So, after upgrading my package and then ordering MRV, we had to then reset the receivers and refresh my services, then she put me back to my original PLUS HD DVR package...


----------



## Steveknj

So I sent my email this morning and got back the usual reply as posted here, but that I need to upgrade:



> I understand you're concerned about adding the Whole-Home DVR Service to your DIRECTV account. In order to activate services for Whole-Home DVR, you will need to upgrade your package to a current package of CHOICE or above as your current package of TOTAL CHOICE PLUS is no longer available. Package availability can be viewed at directv.com/packages, and you may call us at 1-800-531-5000 to upgrade your packaging at any time.


So, in order to get the SAME programming as Total Choice Plus, which package do I need to "upgrade" to?


----------



## mgmrick

That is right 7r22's and 1 hr20...so even though beta worked fine it will no longer work with out spending 200 bucks for another dvr...no 3 bucks from me dtv


----------



## loveshockey

Steveknj said:


> So I sent my email this morning and got back the usual reply as posted here, but that I need to upgrade:
> 
> So, in order to get the SAME programming as Total Choice Plus, which package do I need to "upgrade" to?


see my post above yours...


----------



## bobcamp1

It looks like you have to have HD service for this to work. Can anyone confirm that?

I am in a HD-locals-only zone (formerly known as 72.5 locals). I have all HD equipment, but have not signed up for HD.

If I have to sign up for HD as well, that's $13/month extra for me and not worth it. Until I get an HDTV anyway.


----------



## Doug Brott

Some people have had success getting PLUS HD DVR put back, others haven't .. Some that have had success ended up having MRV turned off about the same time the Beta stopped (is it related? :shrug .. Hopefully it will stick, I actually wonder if this will even be possible long term. Hopefully. I know if I were in this situation (I'm not, due to having Lifetime DVR Service), I would probably just give in and change to the unbundled package. $12/yr isn't worth the trouble to fight in my mind .. But that's me, everyone has different values and I can respect that folks that want to see this through.


----------



## pfp

Steveknj said:


> So I sent my email this morning and got back the usual reply as posted here, but that I need to upgrade:
> 
> So, in order to get the SAME programming as Total Choice Plus, which package do I need to "upgrade" to?


You don't need to change programming. You just need to play CSR roulette till you get one that will do it. Frustrating is an understatement!


----------



## jeproks

I have 3 HR22 and 1 HR10 and the CS rep I spoke to did the attribute change but the MRV option was still grayed out. She spoke to her supervisor and she was told that because I have a HR10 on my account, it needs to be swapped out before MRV can be activated. She went as far as removing the HR10 on my account but cannot get MRV enabled. I don't want to pay for a new receiver and have a new 2 yr commitment. I might try the email way. Anybody else with similar setup as mine that got it activated? TIA


----------



## Doug Brott

Steveknj said:


> So, in order to get the SAME programming as Total Choice Plus, which package do I need to "upgrade" to?


I'm seeing this more and more and it's a :scratchin for me.

I didn't think TC+ was in the same boat as PLUS HD DVR.


----------



## loveshockey

Doug Brott said:


> Some people have had success getting PLUS HD DVR put back, others haven't .. Some that have had success ended up having MRV turned off about the same time the Beta stopped (is it related? :shrug .. Hopefully it will stick, I actually wonder if this will even be possible long term. Hopefully. I know if I were in this situation (I'm not, due to having Lifetime DVR Service), I would probably just give in and change to the unbundled package. $12/yr isn't worth the trouble to fight in my mind .. But that's me, everyone has different values and I can respect that folks that want to see this through.


hmm...lets multiply $12 per year by everyone that has to upgrade....probably a lot of EXTRA money DIRECTV isn't entitled to...


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Ok...got the programming changed. Not a big deal to that for me. I also had 5 receivers on my account, but I'm only using 3 so I took care of that. The CSR took care of that rather quickly.

Now I'm on hold while he tries to get the $3 MRV fee added. That is taking awhile. He's trying, but not seeing a way to do it. Supposedly talking to a supervisor now. 

Just got back on the line. Says my HR20-700's (I have 2) need to be upgraded. Told him that is NOT THE case. Ugggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Doug Brott

bobcamp1 said:


> It looks like you have to have HD service for this to work. Can anyone confirm that?
> 
> I am in a HD-locals-only zone (formerly known as 72.5 locals). I have all HD equipment, but have not signed up for HD.
> 
> If I have to sign up for HD as well, that's $13/month extra for me and not worth it. Until I get an HDTV anyway.


Yes .. You need the following minimum or you cannot get whole home dvr service:


1 eligible HD DVR (HR20 & higher)
1 eligible HD Receiver (H21 & higher) or 1 eligible HD DVR (HR20 & higher)
HD Access
DVR Access

R22s do not count as an HD DVR


----------



## Doug Brott

loveshockey said:


> hmm...lets multiply $12 per year by everyone that has to upgrade....probably a lot of EXTRA money DIRECTV isn't entitled to...


Yes, principle is the reason many folks don't want to do this. I was offering my personal view if I were to fall into this category. For me, it would be $12 .. I wouldn't really care one way or another what it meant to DIRECTV.


----------



## pappy97

Doug Brott said:


> Some people have had success getting PLUS HD DVR put back, others haven't .. Some that have had success ended up having MRV turned off about the same time the Beta stopped (is it related? :shrug .. Hopefully it will stick, I actually wonder if this will even be possible long term. Hopefully. I know if I were in this situation (I'm not, due to having Lifetime DVR Service), I would probably just give in and change to the unbundled package. $12/yr isn't worth the trouble to fight in my mind .. But that's me, everyone has different values and I can respect that folks that want to see this through.


$12/yr isn't worth it, but by dropping the legacy package Choice Xtra +HDDVR, you aren't protected against future price increases to "HD Access" and "DVR."

For example, now doing all of this is a net $1/mo add.

But maybe in 12 months DirecTV raises the charge for DVR from $7/mo to $10/mo. That would add $3/mo that someone who stuck with Choice Xtra +HDDVR doesn't have...and then another price increase, and so on.

That's the issue for me. That's why I am not running out to change from legacy Choice Xtra +HDDVR to new Choice Xtra + HD Access + DVR service. Not about the additional $1 net add now, it's about being exposed to future increases to "HD Access" and "DVR service."

Also there have been reports here where people are getting MRV added on even without having to change to a new package and change back. That's the interesting and confusing thing here.


----------



## Steveknj

pfp said:


> You don't need to change programming. You just need to play CSR roulette till you get one that will do it. Frustrating is an understatement!


As Doug said above. If there's a package that gives me the same programming for a dollar or two a month more, it's not worth my time and effort to play CSR Roulette and hope they don't screw things up worse (and possibly commit me to 2 more years...not that I'm switching, but I'd like to have that option). So, again, does someone know what the current package is that is equivalent to TOTAL CHOICE PLUS?


----------



## pfp

Doug Brott said:


> Some people have had success getting PLUS HD DVR put back, others haven't .. Some that have had success ended up having MRV turned off about the same time the Beta stopped (is it related? :shrug .. Hopefully it will stick, I actually wonder if this will even be possible long term. Hopefully. I know if I were in this situation (I'm not, due to having Lifetime DVR Service), I would probably just give in and change to the unbundled package. $12/yr isn't worth the trouble to fight in my mind .. But that's me, everyone has different values and I can respect that folks that want to see this through.


The $12/yr isn't THAT big of a deal. _I believe there are programming differences too, but this is not my point._

For me it's the principle. I'm not about to give them more money just because they make it exceedingly difficult to get this done otherwise. I'm sure they are counting on many people to just give in because it's easier. Perhaps I should give in but that's just not me.


----------



## Doug Brott

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Ok...got the programming changed. Not a big deal to that for me. I also had 5 receivers on my account, but I'm only using 3 so I took care of that. The CSR took care of that rather quickly.
> 
> Now I'm on hold while he tries to get the $3 MRV fee added. That is taking awhile. He's trying, but not seeing a way to do it. Supposedly talking to a supervisor now.
> 
> Just got back on the line. Says my HR20-700's (I have 2) need to be upgraded. Told him that is NOT THE case. Ugggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


If you have your package changed and the minimum requirements I just posted (2 HR20s are part of it ), and they've set the 'u' flag for you, you can order it online via the web page .. You might need to log off/log in to have it show up, though.


----------



## nn8l

Doug Brott said:


> I'm seeing this more and more and it's a :scratchin for me.
> 
> I didn't think TC+ was in the same boat as PLUS HD DVR.


I sent the email this morning and just received the following response:

I understand that you'd like to add the Whole Home DVR service to your account. I see that you currently have TOTAL CHOICE PLUS as your programming package. DIRECTV no longer offers the programming package that you subscribe to and our systems do not allow customers to add or remove programming to an expired package. In order to add the Whole Home DVR service, you'll need to change your programming to one of our current packages.


----------



## bb37

Doug Brott said:


> Yay! ... Maybe, just maybe it's starting to come together.


Same experience here, Doug. I sent the email last night about 10:30-11:00pm. Received an email about 2pm saying WHDVR had been activated using unsupported networking. My account says it's been activated, too. We'll see when I get home this evening.

Thanks for your help! :joy:


----------



## Doug Brott

pfp said:


> For me it's the principle. I'm not about to give them more money just because they make it exceedingly difficult to get this done otherwise. I'm sure they are counting on many people to just give in because it's easier. Perhaps I should give in but that's just not me.


That's fine. I can respect that. Also, in your case, I don't really understand why it's not working because don't you have TC+? That doesn't seem to be the root cause for most people, but for some reason it's affecting you. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## pappy97

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, principle is the reason many folks don't want to do this. I was offering my personal view if I were to fall into this category. For me, it would be $12 .. I wouldn't really care one way or another what it meant to DIRECTV.


And what say you re: this



> $12/yr isn't worth it, but by dropping the legacy package Choice Xtra +HDDVR, you aren't protected against future price increases to "HD Access" and "DVR."


----------



## bb37

mgmrick said:


> That is right 7r22's and 1 hr20...so even though beta worked fine it will no longer work with out spending 200 bucks for another dvr...no 3 bucks from me dtv


Order a non-DVR HD receiver. Granted, it's $99, but it's half the price of an HD-DVR. They sent me an H23. Activated it last night. MRV should be working when I get home.


----------



## loveshockey

pappy97 said:


> $12/yr isn't worth it, but by dropping the legacy package Choice Xtra +HDDVR, you aren't protected against future price increases to "HD Access" and "DVR."
> 
> For example, now doing all of this is a net $1/mo add.
> 
> But maybe in 12 months DirecTV raises the charge for DVR from $7/mo to $10/mo. That would add $3/mo that someone who stuck with Choice Xtra +HDDVR doesn't have...and then another price increase, and so on.
> 
> That's the issue for me. That's why I am not running out to change from legacy Choice Xtra +HDDVR to new Choice Xtra + HD Access + DVR service. Not about the additional $1 net add now, it's about being exposed to future increases to "HD Access" and "DVR service."
> 
> Also there have been reports here where people are getting MRV added on even without having to change to a new package and change back. That's the interesting and confusing thing here.


awesome post and points!!!


----------



## bobcamp1

Doug Brott said:


> Yes .. You need the following minimum or you cannot get whole home dvr service:
> 
> 
> 1 eligible HD DVR (HR20 & higher)
> 1 eligible HD Receiver (H21 & higher) or 1 eligible HD DVR (HR20 & higher)
> HD Access
> DVR Access
> 
> R22s do not count as an HD DVR


Thanks for the reply Doug, I'm guess I'm not getting it then....

Not sure why, as HD has nothing to do with MRV and I already have all the other equipment. Maybe someday D* will update their billing system to the 21st century.


----------



## nn8l

Ok. Maybe its my age, but I'm a little confused. Can we or can we not have MRV with TC+?

Thanks.


----------



## Doug Brott

Steveknj said:


> As Doug said above. If there's a package that gives me the same programming for a dollar or two a month more, it's not worth my time and effort to play CSR Roulette and hope they don't screw things up worse (and possibly commit me to 2 more years...not that I'm switching, but I'd like to have that option). So, again, does someone know what the current package is that is equivalent to TOTAL CHOICE PLUS?


I think the current similar package is Choice Xtra .. Then you'd need HD Access & DVR Access on top of that. But don't quote me as I haven't seen what Total Choice Plus is in a really long time. I've been Choice Xtra in some form for a number of years now.


----------



## Doug Brott

pappy97 said:


> And what say you re: this


:shrug: .. My position would not change .. I was talking about ME .. what I would do. I'm not you, I'm a different person and I have different values and .. It would not bother me that I wasn't price protected.

The most recent pricing change modified the prices of legacy packages too, so protection really isn't that good. Life is always about choices .. This is just one of them. Be informed, make the choice that suits you the best. I described what I would do if I had to make that choice.


----------



## Doug Brott

mgmrick said:


> That is right 7r22's and 1 hr20...so even though beta worked fine it will no longer work with out spending 200 bucks for another dvr...no 3 bucks from me dtv


Yup .. I disagree with DIRECTV's decision on this, BTW .. but it is what it is. Just letting you know.


----------



## pappy97

Doug Brott said:


> :shrug: .. My position would not change .. I was talking about ME .. what I would do. I'm not you, I'm a different person and I have different values and .. It would not bother me that I wasn't price protected.
> 
> The most recent pricing change modified the prices of legacy packages too, so protection really isn't that good. Life is always about choices .. This is just one of them. Be informed, make the choice that suits you the best. I described what I would do if I had to make that choice.


I get that, I was just pointing out that it's not as simple as saying it's a $1/mo extra net add change, it's losing HD + DVR being included in one charge (price protection).

Imagine your tune if as a condition of getting MRV, you lost lifetime DVR service. How you would feel in that scenario is how many of us feel about having to dump legacy Choice Xtra +HDDVR for a current package + HD Access + DVR.


----------



## pfp

Doug Brott said:


> That's fine. I can respect that. Also, in your case, I don't really understand why it's not working because don't you have TC+? That doesn't seem to be the root cause for most people, but for some reason it's affecting you. I'm not sure what to do.


I have Total Choice (no plus) with locals.

My programming issue is that choice, the plan that is *$1.50*/mo more than what I currently pay, does not include NatGeo which I don't want to give up. So this means I'd have to go to Choice Extra which is *$6.50*/mo more :eek2:.


----------



## Steveknj

I don't understand WHY this has to be such a hassle!! We have access to this thread, but imagine someone who doesn't know about it and now they call up and it's going to cost them $150 more to get what they've had for free with existing equipment? If I was on the phone with them, I'd be, WTF, it's working NOW with what I have, why not just flip a switch? This is very bad planning on D*s part.


----------



## loveshockey

Steveknj said:


> I don't understand WHY this has to be such a hassle!! We have access to this thread, but imagine someone who doesn't know about it and now they call up and it's going to cost them $150 more to get what they've had for free with existing equipment? If I was on the phone with them, I'd be, WTF, it's working NOW with what I have, why not just flip a switch? This is very bad planning on D*s part.


It's called GOOD BUSINESS...get as many suckers to shell out $150 more than they have to...

In fact, we're suckers for shelling out $3 more than we SHOULD have to...


----------



## dervari

For those of you who emailed in for have Whole House added, how long did it take for a response?


----------



## loveshockey

try reading this thread...lots of different responses....


----------



## rob316

pappy97 said:


> And what say you re: this


I emailed customer support yesterday and this morning MRV was turned on, no changing of packages or anything.


----------



## njblackberry

My request (since I have no clue when the installer is coming out) was just rejected as I need to change plans.

Way too hard. About 7 hours to get the reject email.

Of course when I ordered the DECA/SWM upgrade they didn't mention a package change.


----------



## Steveknj

pfp said:


> I have Total Choice (no plus) with locals.
> 
> My programming issue is that choice, the plan that is *$1.50*/mo more than what I currently pay, does not include NatGeo which I don't want to give up. So this means I'd have to go to Choice Extra which is *$6.50*/mo more :eek2:.


If that's the case for me, screw MRV. I'll survive without it.


----------



## Steveknj

loveshockey said:


> It's called GOOD BUSINESS...get as many suckers to shell out $150 more than they have to...
> 
> In fact, we're suckers for shelling out $3 more than we SHOULD have to...


Honestly, I don't mind shelling out $3 for a service I want. What annoys me, is that I would have to buy MORE equipment to get working what already does. And on top of that, "upgrade" my programming package to get the same thing I'm already getting AND pay more for the privilege.


----------



## snuffy012150

Guys I'm not kidding when I say "dumb as dirt" I know that I have an HR20-700 and HR23-600 and some kind of slimline disk outside. I also have something called D* on DEMAND. Is any of this related? I have all this hooked together with wireless internet in my house and would that have
something to do with the MRV unsupported? ANY AND ALL HELP APPRECIATED !!!


----------



## Steveknj

rob316 said:


> I emailed customer support yesterday and this morning MRV was turned on, no changing of packages or anything.


What package do you have?


----------



## MrLatte

I currently have Total Choice Plus which is $61.49/month. I believe Choice Xtra at $63.99/month is the same thing - I think their channel listings are wrong because I know I get a number of the channels they say TC+ doesn't get. So, is it worth an increase of $2.50/month to be able to add channels and packages via the website? I don't think so - I'll be calling later today to try and get MRV re-added with my current TC+.


----------



## pfp

dervari said:


> For those of you who emailed in for have Whole House added, how long did it take for a response?


I'll just say 3 hours was the quickest response I've gotten.


----------



## jdspencer

So I "updated" my package from CHOICE XTRA + HD DVR to CHOICE XTRA and the HD Access and DVR came along with it as separate charges now. Adds $1 to the rate, big deal. Refreshed services hoping that they would turn on MRV since I had previously email my request for unsupported MRV. No Go!. Of course, I pay the $3 MRV fee as well.

Once this all falls out, then I'll revisit my programming packages.

So I sent another email with Second Notice in the comments. 

I refuse to call if I don't have to.


----------



## bossfan50

I have a HR20-100 and a HR23-700 with an old Total Choice package. I don't mind paying $3/month extra for MRV service but I don't want it bad enough right now to pay for a service call, new equipment, or a different programming package so may I ask the following question.

I have not networked my DVR's yet so obviously I did not participate in the beta testing and have not had MRV active. Did you have to be already networked and MRV active during the beta to try and get the MRV "unsupported" activated? Does this mean that if I now bother to network my DVR's I will not be able to attempt to get the "unsupported" MRV activated? And if I can still do it will my current programming package be eligible?

Sorry for this possibly stupid question but I am completely confused and it seems that I can't rely on a CSR for correct info.


----------



## Go Beavs

dervari said:


> For those of you who emailed in for have Whole House added, how long did it take for a response?


I emailed about 8:30pm PDT last night and haven't received anything back yet... 17 hours later. 

If I don't get a response by the time I get home from work, I'll try my luck on the phone...


----------



## Rakul

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, principle is the reason many folks don't want to do this. I was offering my personal view if I were to fall into this category. For me, it would be $12 .. I wouldn't really care one way or another what it meant to DIRECTV.


This is the way I looked at it, I would have been fine with them changing my package and paying the extra $1.05 (got to love that sales tax...) per month but not going to complain they didn't need to change it.


----------



## rob316

Steveknj said:


> What package do you have?


Choice Xtra + HD DVR, just looked at my account and the package has not changed.


----------



## diggerg56

Just got my activation notice this afternoon as well after emailing yesterday. I followed the email script and it went through without a hitch in my case. Perhaps they are indeed starting to refer these to someone that knows what's going on. +1 for Directv on this one for me.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Doug Brott said:


> If you have your package changed and the minimum requirements I just posted (2 HR20s are part of it ), and they've set the 'u' flag for you, you can order it online via the web page .. You might need to log off/log in to have it show up, though.


Well...I didn't get to see your reply. But I scored anyway. The CSR told me that since I had one receiver that wasn't compatible with MRV (my old R10), he'd have to swap it out with an HD compatible receiver AND set up a DECA install. I was just about to pounce on his statement when he said "I'll wave ALL OF THOSE CHARGES". WOW.









I had wanted to replace that old R10 with something in the future, as it's connected to an old 32" Sony CRT TV in the master bedroom. I figured when I replaced that TV I'd just put a basic HD receiver up there.

Oh...and he's got the install scheduled for tomorrow between 12 & 4.
















So I did come out ahead. Didn't plan it that way, but I'm happy. :grin:


----------



## pfp

pfp said:


> I have Total Choice (no plus) with locals.
> 
> My programming issue is that choice, the plan that is *$1.50*/mo more than what I currently pay, does not include NatGeo which I don't want to give up. So this means I'd have to go to Choice Extra which is *$6.50*/mo more :eek2:.


So I did some more checking.

According to the Channel lists on DirecTV's website the following channels are in Total Choice ($57.49/mo) but not in Choice ($58.99/mo):


Chiller
EWTN
Fox Reality
Fuel
G4
Golf Channel
National Geographic
Oxygen
Sleuth
Speed
Versus
WGN America
These channels are only returned in Choice Extra ($63.99/mo). For me the two in red are deal killers and I'm absolutely NOT paying $9.50/mo for MRV.

I don't dispute that the new packages have channels which I don't currently get but they are not channels I really care about so that is irrelevant.


----------



## gatorblair

The following is the response I received from my e-mail that I sent this morning:

_"Thanks for writing. You've been with us for years and we appreciate your loyalty.

I understand that you'd like to add Whole-Home DVR Service to your account. I checked my resources and found that you currently have the TOTAL CHOICE package. Please be advised that DIRECTV no longer offers the programming package that you subscribe to. Unfortunately, we're unable to add Whole-Home DVR Service to an expired package.

In order for us to further assist you, you'll need to change your programming to one of our current packages. You can compare our new packages and change to the one that suits you best at directv.com/packages.

Once you have one of our current packages, you may email us back or call us at 1-800-531-5000 so we can process your request."_

I have read earlier that some people are getting their Whole-Home DVR service added without having to change from their legacy package. What would be my next step in getting this done without having to change? Thanks for any help that someone can provide.


----------



## The Fuzz 53

E-mail worked for me, here's the response I got:

"Thanks for writing.

I understand your concern towards your interest in getting the DIRECTV Whole Home DVR Service. 

We would like to inform you that we have already added the DIRECTV Whole Home DVR Service. This service is charged to you at $3.00 per month. Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes you make mid month, such as adding a service, will show as partial month charges from the day you made the change to the end of the 30 day billing day period. Starting your next bill cycle, you will then be charged the regular rate of $3.00 per month for the DIRECTV Whole Home DVR Service.

For your reference, the DIRECTV Whole Home DVR Service gives you the power to share all of your recorded programs with any TV in your house. You can also:

Record, delete, pause and rewind your favorite shows no matter where you are
Manage your DVR playlist from any room
Record two shows while watching two others
Set separate parental controls for each TV
Watch your recorded shows in HD in any room
To start recording and watching your favorite programs in any room one of your networked TV's needs to be connected to a whole home capable HD DVR and your other TV's will need to be connected to whole home capable HD receivers. HD Access, DVR Service and Whole Home DVR Service are also required. For more information on Whole Home DVR please visit directv.com/wholehome or call us at 1-800-531-5000.

On a different note, after reviewing your account, I see that you may be eligible for a special programming offer. This offer is available for a limited time and only by calling us at 1-800-531-5000. Please call us at your convenience between 8:00 AM and 10:00 PM to see what special offer is best for you.

I hope you find this information helpful and thank you again for writing.

Sincerely,

Dan R.
Employee # 100375179
DIRECTV Customer Service

P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips."


----------



## rob316

gatorblair said:


> The following is the response I received from my e-mail that I sent this morning:
> 
> _"Thanks for writing. You've been with us for years and we appreciate your loyalty.
> 
> I understand that you'd like to add Whole-Home DVR Service to your account. I checked my resources and found that you currently have the TOTAL CHOICE package. Please be advised that DIRECTV no longer offers the programming package that you subscribe to. Unfortunately, we're unable to add Whole-Home DVR Service to an expired package.
> 
> In order for us to further assist you, you'll need to change your programming to one of our current packages. You can compare our new packages and change to the one that suits you best at directv.com/packages.
> 
> Once you have one of our current packages, you may email us back or call us at 1-800-531-5000 so we can process your request."_
> 
> I have read earlier that some people are getting their Whole-Home DVR service added without having to change from their legacy package. What would be my next step in getting this done without having to change? Thanks for any help that someone can provide.


I have the Choice Xtra + HD DVR package and I had the MRV added with no change to the package.


----------



## pappy97

rob316 said:


> I have the Choice Xtra + HD DVR package and I had the MRV added with no change to the package.


Can someone in the know explain this? I've gotten two e-mails from DirecTV saying that you can't add Whole Home DVR to a legacy package (Which follows what is explained here since that package doesn't show HD access as activated),

*but we are getting reports here that some people with the legacy package of Choice Xtra + HDDVR are able to add MRV without changing their package.*

Is DirecTV aware that some people are getting MRV enabled with the legacy package of Choice Xtra +HDDVR, and others are not? I'm surprised this aspect of it hasn't been worked out. For those saying "who cares? just upgrade for a cost of $1/mo extra net," I say "there are people with Choice Xtra +HDDVR who are getting MRV enabled without changing packages, so I should be able to as well."


----------



## KSbugeater

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> The CSR told me that since I had one receiver that wasn't compatible with MRV (my old R10), he'd have to swap it out with an HD compatible receiver AND set up a DECA install.


I sent my email 2 hours ago. I have an HR10-250 active. Will that prevent me from getting unsupported Whole Home turned on? I really don't want to have to wait for an installer, and I've got OTA diplexed into the SWM so I'm not in favor of switching to DECA.


----------



## rob316

pappy97 said:


> Can someone in the know explain this? I've gotten two e-mails from DirecTV saying that you can't add Whole Home DVR to a legacy package (Which follows what is explained here since that package doesn't show HD access as activated),
> 
> *but we are getting reports here that some people with the legacy package of Choice Xtra + HDDVR are able to add MRV without changing their package.*
> 
> Is DirecTV aware that some people are getting MRV enabled with the legacy package of Choice Xtra +HDDVR, and others are not? I'm surprised this aspect of it hasn't been worked out. For those saying "who cares? just upgrade for a cost of $1/mo extra net," I say "there are people with Choice Xtra +HDDVR who are getting MRV enabled without changing packages, so I should be able to as well."


Pappy I cannot explain it, I sent the email yesterday as per Doug's instruction word for word what Doug told us to put in and this morning received an email from D saying that MRV was activated. I went into my account and saw that the package was not changed, and there was no mention in the email from D stating that I needed to change packages.


----------



## rob5819

KSbugeater said:


> I sent my email 2 hours ago. I have an HR10-250 active. Will that prevent me from getting unsupported Whole Home turned on? I really don't want to have to wait for an installer, and I've got OTA diplexed into the SWM so I'm not in favor of switching to DECA.


I still have an HR10-250 active on my account (along with an HR20 and HR22) and was able to get MRV re-activated in unsupported mode via the e-mail method. I also have Premiere and lifetime DVR service that did not cause a problem either.


----------



## hasan

nn8l said:


> I sent the email this morning and just received the following response:
> 
> I understand that you'd like to add the Whole Home DVR service to your account. I see that you currently have TOTAL CHOICE PLUS as your programming package. DIRECTV no longer offers the programming package that you subscribe to and our systems do not allow customers to add or remove programming to an expired package. In order to add the Whole Home DVR service, you'll need to change your programming to one of our current packages.


That wasn't the case yesterday morning at 9:30 a.m., when I called and got authorized. I was told I needed new equipment, deca, etc. Once we got by that and they read their own materials from DORIS, I was authorized. My programming package is TC+ and it *never came up*. So, they *can* do it, unless they stopped doing sometime after yesterday morning.


----------



## hasan

Doug Brott said:


> I'm seeing this more and more and it's a :scratchin for me.
> 
> I didn't think TC+ was in the same boat as PLUS HD DVR.


It wasn't yesterday morning at 9:30 a.m. It's exactly what I have and the authorized me, once they went to DORIS. Before that, they wanted me to go SWM/DECA, but my programming package never came into the discussion.


----------



## drew64

here was the response i had. THey want me to upgrade package and upgrade DVR.

Thanks for taking the time to write us. I see you've been with us for many years and I would like to let you know that we appreciate your business.

We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service to your account. I see that you currently have TOTAL CHOICE PLUS. Please know that DIRECTV no longer offers the programming package that you subscribe to and our systems do not allow customers to add or remove programming to an expired package

In order to activate services for Whole-Home DVR, you will need to upgrade your package to a current package of CHOICE or above. You can compare our new packages and change to the one that suits you best at directv.com/packages. Once you're ready to make changes to your current programming, just sign in at directv.com/mydirectv and click on “My Programming” in the Programming section. You may call us at 1-800-531-5000 to upgrade your programming package at any time.

Also, to enjoy the very best of our Whole-Home DVR service, we request that customer’s upgrade to our SWiM Network for optimal usage of the Whole-Home DVR service.

While we understand that you have made a substantial investment in a non-SWiM home network, we can activate the Whole-Home DVR service at its normal price at $3.00 per residence. However, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service. In addition, adding the service without upgrading doesn't include DECAs and Band-Stop Filters nor receiver swaps.

We believe that the upgrade is a substantial value and provides the very best, fully supported, Whole-Home DVR Service experience. We strongly encourage you to take this upgrade offer so that you can receive optimal usage of the Whole-Home DVR service.

Also looked at other package and it does not show all the channels I get now.


----------



## hasan

nn8l said:


> Ok. Maybe its my age, but I'm a little confused. Can we or can we not have MRV with TC+?
> 
> Thanks.


We could as of yesterday morning at 9:30 a.m. Central. I have TC+ and got authorized without any discussion of programming. We just had to work through the "you need new equipment" stuff first.


----------



## FlyGuyTX

dervari said:


> For those of you who emailed in for have Whole House added, how long did it take for a response?


I emailed yesterday around 4PM CDT. Still no reply. Since it's past 24 hours, I just emailed again.

I have TC+ with HD and Lifetime DVR - so that may be the issue - kinda expecting a "reject" message, despite some reports of success from others with the same setup.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

KSbugeater said:


> I sent my email 2 hours ago. I have an HR10-250 active. Will that prevent me from getting unsupported Whole Home turned on? I really don't want to have to wait for an installer, and I've got OTA diplexed into the SWM so I'm not in favor of switching to DECA.


Hmm..not sure. But from what I've been reading here, as long as you have at least 2 of the supported pieces (an HRXX DVR or an Hxx receiver), you should be OK.

I'm fine with with the CSR ultimately set me up with. Got to replace an aging receiver and will get MRV.


----------



## racermd

diggerg56 said:


> Just got my activation notice this afternoon as well after emailing yesterday. I followed the email script and it went through without a hitch in my case. Perhaps they are indeed starting to refer these to someone that knows what's going on. +1 for Directv on this one for me.


Indeed. I sent my email to D* last night, got a reply this morning that it was being forwarded to a 'specialist', got another reply this afternoon that it was done.

EDIT - Forgot to mention I had the Choice Xtra + HD + DVR package, but I went a-la carte before I sent the email just to make sure I didn't have to deal with the package issue.

Whatever hiccups D* had in this process are getting ironed out pretty quickly. Not giving them a total free pass on this or anything (they should have anticipated this and planned accordingly) but at least they recognized an issue and are working quickly to resolve it. Credit where credit is due...

Speaking of which, thank you, Doug, for all of your hard work on helping this community get through the red tape. I'm glad you were in front of this.


----------



## Doug Brott

pappy97 said:


> *but we are getting reports here that some people with the legacy package of Choice Xtra + HDDVR are able to add MRV without changing their package.*


Yup, from day one we've been getting reports of both things happening (1) some getting without changing, (2) some having to change before they can get.

It doesn't make sense to me either.

One thing to consider is that some of those who got MRV without changing the package ended up having MRV removed from there account yesterday. Was it part of turning off Beta? :shrug: It's not really clear to me if those that have Plus HD DVR will be able to keep it or not regardless of what is reported here.


----------



## rob316

Doug Brott said:


> Yup, from day one we've been getting reports of both things happening (1) some getting without changing, (2) some having to change before they can get.
> 
> It doesn't make sense to me either.
> 
> One thing to consider is that some of those who got MRV without changing the package ended up having MRV removed from there account yesterday. Was it part of turning off Beta? :shrug: It's not really clear to me if those that have Plus HD DVR will be able to keep it or not regardless of what is reported here.


Doug mine MRV did get turned off yesterday because of the expiration date, but I emailed them yesterday afternoon this morning had it back on and I have the Xtra Plus HD DVR package, so who knows.


----------



## JMII

Yep same problems here, I got the infamous "you must upgrade from TC+ to get MRV" email finally  Looks my best option is to upgrade to Choice Extra (+$2) add MRV (+$3) and drop the stupid "protection plan" (-$6), this way I actually SAVE a $1 each month 

BTW I wish DTV's site had a more straight forward channel comparison, the scrolling side by side list means YOU have to figure out which channels are different. I just want a good ole package A = these channels and package B = A + this other stuff.


----------



## dervari

Great...I called them, got sent to tech support and they weren't able to add it even after upgrading my package. They had to send it "up the chain" to some other department. It may get resolved by Tuesday or Wednesday they said. UGH. This is NOT my week for CE.

Tmo phone SIM flakes out on Monday
Get new AT&T Blackberry 9700 on Tuesday (were porting to AT&T anyway at work)
9700 has no text/MMS enabled
Finally got MMS/Text enabled on Wednesday.
MRV gets shut down on Thursday
Can't get MRV added on Friday.

Can I have some pepperjack cheese to go with my whine?


----------



## pfp

JMII said:


> BTW I wish DTV's site had a more straight forward channel comparison, the scrolling side by side list means YOU have to figure out which channels are different. I just want a good ole package A = these channels and package B = A + this other stuff.


You are in luck, I just finished making one. Well channel numbers at least.


----------



## woody

hey guys, quicl question: I have not read all 12 pages yet, but is there a requirement as far as speed goes, to efficiently run MRV? I am using powerline ethernet networking, but I think the speeds are maybe 1mbps tops for downstream, is that enough? thanks for the feedback in advance!


----------



## jdspencer

Finally, after several emails, I have the unsupported MRV enabled. I did change my package to get rid of the grandfathered HD and DVR services, just so that I wouldn't have to call to keep it. Worth the extra $1 for me. Plus the $3 for MRV is okay too!


----------



## hasan

woody said:


> hey guys, quicl question: I have not read all 12 pages yet, but is there a requirement as far as speed goes, to efficiently run MRV? I am using powerline ethernet networking, but I think the speeds are maybe 1mbps tops for downstream, is that enough? thanks for the feedback in advance!


1 megabit per sec is definitely not fast enough. Most of us have to have N speed, or about 135 to 150 megabits per sec actual throughput. Some have gotten borderline performance with wireless G at 27 megabits per sec, but if your quote is right a 1 megabit per sec, then there isn't a chance.

Now's a good time to go SWM/DECA....very good prices with install and any required equipment, supported by D*. If you do your own networking, you may have trouble getting authorized, as it is unsupported, and you will get no help from D*.

If I were in your shoes, I'd go SWM/DECA as soon as I could.

I'm running a home network with both wired and wireless N, and getting super results, but I am going to order the SWM/DECA upgrade very, very soon. (I need one more tuner than I have, and the SWM installation has better fade performance than a conventional LNB.)


----------



## woody

I will try to disconnect the cat5 going into the dvr, and plug it to a laptop and perform a speedtest and let you know what I have on the speed. curse you timewarner and your crappy speed!


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

woody said:


> I will try to disconnect the cat5 going into the dvr, and plug it to a laptop and perform a speedtest and let you know what I have on the speed. curse you timewarner and your crappy speed!


Hmmm...I've had great speeds with TW. My latest via speetest.net:










I'd be interested in seeing what you're seeing.


----------



## woody

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Hmmm...I've had great speeds with TW. My latest via speetest.net:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing what you're seeing.


not me here in columbus ohio. I have the RR turbo, and just did a wireless speedtest, and got 3.73Mbps. and on hardwired, it's not that much better. this is RR turbo mind you.

also, I just noticed on a chart, that if you have just the R22, you would need DECA to make MRV work, is that true? or can regular home networking work in this instance?


----------



## jdspencer

For MRV purposes, your ISP has nothing to do with it. The DVRs connected are communicating with each other directly. Your ISP does come into the act for On Demand.


----------



## newlinux

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Hmmm...I've had great speeds with TW. My latest via speetest.net:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing what you're seeing.


what does your WAN speed have to do with MRV? MRV performance depends on your LAN performance - it doesn't have to go the Internet to do anything.


----------



## hasan

woody said:


> not me here in columbus ohio. I have the RR turbo, and just did a wireless speedtest, and got 3.73Mbps. and on hardwired, it's not that much better. this is RR turbo mind you.
> 
> also, I just noticed on a chart, that if you have just the R22, you would need DECA to make MRV work, is that true? or can regular home networking work in this instance?


Woody, we aren't talking about your internet speed...that means nothing for MRV. We are only concerned with the speed between two MRV capable units and that is INSIDE your network, not involving your internet connection at all.

Basically, if you are running wireless between a couple of DVRs, you need peak speeds of at least 25 megabit per sec across the wireless. That is why wireless G is a problem (much of the time), at only 27 megabit per sec at best, and why N can work well, yielding 135 to 150 megabit per sec...these are actual throughput measurements, not advertised 54 mbps and 300 mbps respectively. Actual throughput is typically about one half the rated/advertised speed, hence 300 mbps = 150 (N) and 54 mbps = 27 (G).

This all assumes your wireless system is working at top performance. If it isn't, then you won't even see the half-speed numbers listed above and that can cause severe problems for MRV, especially on an HD signal.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Doctor_K

I just got a confirmation e-mail that they turned it on. I just verified that it works. For what it's worth I have the "old" Total Choice Plus with locals - so it CAN be done without "upgrading" your package.


----------



## jdspencer

hasan said:


> Woody, we aren't talking about your internet speed...that means nothing for MRV. We are only concerned with the speed between two MRV capable units and that is INSIDE your network, not involving your internet connection at all.
> 
> Basically, if you are running wireless between a couple of DVRs, you need peak speeds of at least 25 megabit per sec across the wireless. That is why wireless G is a problem (much of the time), at only 27 megabit per sec at best, and why N can work well, yielding 135 to 150 megabit per sec...these are actual throughput measurements, not advertised 54 mbps and 300 mbps respectively. Actual throughput is typically about one half the rated/advertised speed, hence 300 mbps = 150 (N) and 54 mbps = 27 (G).
> 
> This all assumes your wireless system is working at top performance. If it isn't, then you won't even see the half-speed numbers listed above and that can cause severe problems for MRV, especially on an HD signal.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for expanding on what I said.


----------



## hasan

jdspencer said:


> Thanks for expanding on what I said.


Anytime

Now let's hope it helps!


----------



## hasan

Doctor_K said:


> I just got a confirmation e-mail that they turned it on. I just verified that it works. For what it's worth I have the "old" Total Choice Plus with locals - so it CAN be done without "upgrading" your package.


Of course it can, I did it yesterday morning at 9:30 a.m. with exactly the package you have. The CSRs, and D* emailers are causing a *lot* of difficulty for us home networkers. As always, patience and perseverance pay off.

The only question I had was did they "change the rules" after the BETA expired yesterday afternoon. Your info indicates they have not (unless you sent the email before yesterday around 2 p.m.)


----------



## Doctor_K

No I sent my email on today (Friday 5/21) at about 2PM Eastern


----------



## smileyw

I didn't have very good luck with the e-mail route, so, I called customer service, told them what I wanted, the guy first said "I need the 99+49 deal", but when I told him I was willing to go unsupported, he gave me no trouble and did the whole thing in about 2-3 minutes. I suspect others have similar results, but people here are posting more complaints than successes...

W


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

newlinux said:


> what does your WAN speed have to do with MRV? MRV performance depends on your LAN performance - it doesn't have to go the Internet to do anything.


I know. I was just curious as to what his Time Warner speeds were as I've had no issue with mine.


----------



## CorkyMuldoon

Hey, Doug!

Thanks for the advise. Sent a message to DirecTV last night (did a lot of copying & pasting from your original post) and MRV is back in business today.

Got to love it!


----------



## msm96wolf

Apparently they did not make me change packages. I am getting the MRV installed next friday and they turned on unsupported until they come. In addition, the are upgrading my r15 to an hr22 at no cost. Only reason went the full MRV package, I have three areas with one tuner only, my understanding this will enable the two tuners on those tvs. So by the end I will have 5 HD DVR hooked up to MRV viewing. With a 1tb and 750 gig hd on two, I should have a good storage library now


----------



## RobertSeattle

Did not work for me after 24 hours so on the phone...


----------



## woody

hasan said:


> Woody, we aren't talking about your internet speed...that means nothing for MRV. We are only concerned with the speed between two MRV capable units and that is INSIDE your network, not involving your internet connection at all.
> 
> Basically, if you are running wireless between a couple of DVRs, you need peak speeds of at least 25 megabit per sec across the wireless. That is why wireless G is a problem (much of the time), at only 27 megabit per sec at best, and why N can work well, yielding 135 to 150 megabit per sec...these are actual throughput measurements, not advertised 54 mbps and 300 mbps respectively. Actual throughput is typically about one half the rated/advertised speed, hence 300 mbps = 150 (N) and 54 mbps = 27 (G).
> 
> This all assumes your wireless system is working at top performance. If it isn't, then you won't even see the half-speed numbers listed above and that can cause severe problems for MRV, especially on an HD signal.
> 
> Hope this helps.


hi hasan, thank you for your reply. I thought to achieve good performace, internet speeds matter. I'm sorry I got this thing all mixed up, what can I say, I'm a stupid n00b...lol

ok, here is my set up, I have a Belkin wireless G router, (54mbps), and then to get to the HR21, it is on 2 Netgear XE102 (11mbps), and to get to R22, it is off another XE102. based on what you said, the XE102 powerline adapter certainly is not going to cut it, is it? to increase performance, would you say that I need to get a faster N router? that would be the first step, I am guessing.

after the N router is acquired, would I need to get faster powerline adapter as well? that 11mbps seemed super paltry now, am I right?

also does anyone have information on whether or not for R22 to get MRV, a DECA is required? according to some silly chart I saw, we would need it. so I am curious to know if this is the actual truth. any feedback again would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hasan

woody said:


> hi hasan, thank you for your reply. I thought to achieve good performace, internet speeds matter. I'm sorry I got this thing all mixed up, what can I say, I'm a stupid n00b...lol
> 
> ok, here is my set up, I have a Belkin wireless G router, (54mbps), and then to get to the HR21, it is on 2 Netgear XE102 (11mbps), and to get to R22, it is off another XE102. based on what you said, the XE102 powerline adapter certainly is not going to cut it, is it? to increase performance, would you say that I need to get a faster N router? that would be the first step, I am guessing.
> 
> after the N router is acquired, would I need to get faster powerline adapter as well? that 11mbps seemed super paltry now, am I right?
> 
> also does anyone have information on whether or not for R22 to get MRV, a DECA is required? according to some silly chart I saw, we would need it. so I am curious to know if this is the actual truth. any feedback again would be greatly appreciated.


With everything you would need to get your own network up to snuff (what you have is NOT going to work), you would be far, far better off taking advantage of the current upgrade to SWM/DECA. It's a no brainer in your circumstance. They are swapping out equipment at no additional cost (within some limits, call and see what they say you need, and what the total cost would be...bargain with them, ask for consideration, etc. etc.)

You are in the right spot at the right time to take advantage of the current offer. My advice: don't pass it up.

I, on the other hand have a fully functioning high speed network and could do without SWM/DECA, but I do need another tuner line, so I'm going to order the upgrade, perhaps tomorrow and end up running a hybrid system. I have two dishes. One will be converted to SWM/DECA and have two HD DVRs and an HD Receiver on it. The other dish at the other end of the house will stay as it is on an HR20-100 DVR with a WET610N N wireless adapter which will connect to the SWM/DECA setup wirelessly via my D-Link eXtreme 825 dual band router/gigabit switch (hence the "hybrid" description).

Call D* and see what kind of deal you can cut. I think you will see in short order that it's a far better approach than reworking your existing network.


----------



## pfp

WOW!

After getting the run around for a day via email and finally being completely ignored I had no choice but to call. Told the nice CSR I was using the beta and just needed to get activated now that it's out of beta. Also told her I understood it cost $3/mo. That was it! No further discussion necessary - nothing about ordering the kit, nothing about upgrading base package. Nice.

I've got Total Choice with lifetime DVR service and now I've got whole home DVR service.


----------



## jrmichael

No luck for me after emailing. Got the dreaded expired package response:

Thanks for writing. I can see you’ve been with us for several years and we recognize you as a valued and loyal customer. We want you to know we appreciate it.

I completely understand your concern about adding the Whole-Home DVR Service without upgrading your equipment. First, I would like to inform you that in order to add the Whole-Home DVR Service on to your account, you must have a current programming package. However, our records show that your programming package, TOTAL CHOICE, is already expired so it would be best to call us at 1-800-531-5000 to switch to a current package and add the Whole-Home DVR Service. Please be advised that once you switch to one of our current packages, you would not be able to return to your expired base package, TOTAL CHOICE


----------



## woody

hasan said:


> With everything you would need to get your own network up to snuff (what you have is NOT going to work), you would be far, far better off taking advantage of the current upgrade to SWM/DECA. It's a no brainer in your circumstance. They are swapping out equipment at no additional cost (within some limits, call and see what they say you need, and what the total cost would be...bargain with them, ask for consideration, etc. etc.)
> 
> You are in the right spot at the right time to take advantage of the current offer. My advice: don't pass it up.
> 
> I, on the other hand have a fully functioning high speed network and could do without SWM/DECA, but I do need another tuner line, so I'm going to order the upgrade, perhaps tomorrow and end up running a hybrid system. I have two dishes. One will be converted to SWM/DECA and have two HD DVRs and an HD Receiver on it. The other dish at the other end of the house will stay as it is on an HR20-100 DVR with a WET610N N wireless adapter which will connect to the SWM/DECA setup wirelessly via my D-Link eXtreme 825 dual band router/gigabit switch (hence the "hybrid" description).
> 
> Call D* and see what kind of deal you can cut. I think you will see in short order that it's a far better approach than reworking your existing network.


Thanks again for the reply. the biggest thing that I have would be upgrading the equipment that would extend my contract. I really do not want to do that. is there a way that would get the DECA installed without extending the contract? I would think that there is.

MRV aside, I think it's time to upgrade my network, let alone the benefit of getting throughput speed. if I get a N router, what would be the best method to get good network speed to HR21 and R22? and do you know whether or not I really would need a DECA in order to have MRV work with R22? thanks.


----------



## jdspencer

So, I get a confirmation email from DirecTV concerning my change in service. The subject line is "DIRECTV Programming & Service Update (Confirmation of Phone Transaction)". The problem is I didn't do it by phone. Hopefully, I won't see a phone charge on my account.


----------



## Matt L

Only having read the last page or two of this massive thread, let me tell you my experience.

I too missed my MRV, had it for about a year and got very used to it. I called and was told it would be $99 to upgrade. I asked why, in a pretty upset tone, indicating I'd been using it for a year and it worked fine, why would I need an upgrade? The CSR said "Oh, you must have been on the beta program, we can set you up." He then went on to say it was not compatible with my package, I had the $79 HD/DVR package. He said I'd have to change. It was a dollar more, plus the $3.00 fee. I was a little ticked at this point and asked if it would involve any commitment, He told me I had one, and I said I didn't. Took about a half hour to resolve, had to transfer me to retention.

Turns out my account was mislabeled after I got the TiVo swap last year and retention cleared it up. I have no commitment, and I now have MRV for $4.00 more and they tossed in a 6 month waiver on the HD fee. If I pressed I might have gotten more, but I'll save that for a future date...


----------



## y2khardtop

email said I have an old package.......


I really don't understand why I have to upgrade from "Choice Extra" to "Choice Extra"???? The CSR said it was the same, but I had him change it anyway. After 25 minutes I told him to never mind. Hopefully my 2nd attempt at email will work now that I have a current package


----------



## ColonelJulius

Emailing worked like a charm. Total turnaround time was about 5 hrs. I have the old premier package.


----------



## SParker

I'm gonna wait till they get the old packages worked out. There is no reason I should have to change my grandfathered package!


----------



## pappascw

I didnt have any luck with email... Called tonite while I was out picking up kids.. Explained I've been using it.. Just want to turn it back on... She said it was done.. 5 min.. Got home working like a charm.. Sweet..


----------



## bgottschalk

Just got off the phone with a great CSR...

He knew exactly what I needed, was curteous and very helpful. It took a bit because he finally had to change my Extra HD + DVR package to the separate one for $1 more. But once he did that it is was up and running not problem.

He even gave me $20 a month off for a year and Showtime and Starz free for 3 months without me even asking. I guess I can pay $1 more a month for a $240 savings (not including the premiums... 

Overall - a very good experience. I'm impressed.


----------



## Go Beavs

So after almost 24 hours of waiting for a return email I couldn't wait any longer and called.

I told the CSR that I already had a SWiM system and DECA and just needed MRV turned on. She asked me where I got the adapters from and I told her from a retailer (Solid Signal). She told me that some people were getting adapters that weren't compatible (I'm assuming MOCO). I assured her they had the D* logo on them.

She then said she could try and turn it on for me. As we were waiting for the receivers to become authorized, she said she noticed I had an old TiVo unit on my account and that I should really have a professional install. Why, I asked? Because I needed a filter on them. I told her that I had a filter on my SWiM and the TiVo was isolated from that portion of the system. "Nope" she said, "you'll have problems". I just said "OK I'll take my chances". 

A couple minutes later, she had me check the authorization in the MRV setup screen. There it was... "Authorized"

Now... time for a beer. 

BTW, I have the premier package with grandfathered DVR and my package was never a topic of discussion.


----------



## hadji

Via email, took only 8 hours for response, I have grandfathered Total Choice with separate HD...

Thank you for writing. We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home 
DVR service. To clarify your statement about DIRECTV supporting network based 
Whole-Home DVR, DIRECTV has not supported and does not have plans to support 
network based Whole-Home DVR. As such, we will be unable to provide additional 
support (troubleshooting) specific to the network based Whole-Home DVR Service. 
For questions about this set up, please seek assistance in our technical forum 
at http://forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp.

I have added the Whole-Home DVR service to your account. The service changes to 
your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them 
immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv 
and clicking on "Activity Since Last Bill" in the My Account column.

Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any 
changes that are made mid month, such as adding or removing a service, will show 
as charges or credits from the day the change occurred to the end of that 30 day 
period. Your next bill will reflect a partial charge of $2.90 and a full 30 day 
charge of $3.00 for the Whole-Home DVR service.

Thank you again for writing and participating in the Cutting Edge user group.

Sincerely,

Megan G.
DIRECTV Resolution Specialist

Thanks OP.


----------



## MrLatte

Success at last!!!

I have Total Choice Plus and tried the email route. That didn't work because they said I had an old package.

So I called with the script in hand and first they gave me the hard sell on upgrading equipment and once I mentioned "unsupported" they went on to say I needed to upgrade my package. I told them I'd have to "review the packages" and call back.

I called back a couple minutes later and tried to get transferred to the Network Group but was told they'd be doing the upgrading. Once again I was told I needed to upgrade to DECA and "band stoppers" but once I accepted the unsupported option I was put right through with NO mention of my package so I was able to get MRV activated and I kept my legacy TC+ package.


----------



## VandyCWG

I emailed yesterday and still have not heard back.

This is getting frustrating....


----------



## Lucid504

After 5 Trys i finally got someone to add it to my Choice Xtra Package  Did this by email.


----------



## DWACEK

It took a while but was finally able to get this done over the phone with TC+... Thanks a bunch. I almost called and ordered the full installation but decided to check this forum first, you guys always have the straight poop. 

I wonder if the first CSR I talked to yesterday when the beta was first shut off has recovered from the verbal abuse I subjected him to... oh well, they should have been ready for this happening in the first place... It definitely is NOT better to have MRVed and lost than to never have MRVed before.

DW


----------



## gphvid

My MRV came back on after about 9 hours after I sent the email last night. Things work as they did and wife and daughter are happy again.

Now, out of curiosity (and maybe it was already posted), what does DirecTV provide for equipment for their "covered" MRV setup? I assume wired/wireless router and a bridge or adapter for each receiver, but what stuff exactly? And if you have a setup with the older DVRs with the dual line feeds, do they reset to something else? My system has been working just fine and I haven't had the need to pursue anything different. But now that MRV involves a setup for those not networked, I'm now curious what they do for their install fee.

Thanks.


----------



## satjoe

Used email method and 12 hours later my MRV is back up and running! There was no way I was paying 99 bucks for DECA knowing the box will work with my network.

Thanks Doug


----------



## ticmxman

Total choice package. E-mail route reply said I had to change package. Called and a csr had me set up in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## njblackberry

gphvid said:


> Now, out of curiosity (and maybe it was already posted), what does DirecTV provide for equipment for their "covered" MRV setup? I assume wired/wireless router and a bridge or adapter for each receiver, but what stuff exactly? And if you have a setup with the older DVRs with the dual line feeds, do they reset to something else? My system has been working just fine and I haven't had the need to pursue anything different. But now that MRV involves a setup for those not networked, I'm now curious what they do for their install fee.
> 
> Thanks.


Check out this "First Look" at the DECA system - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170910

Lots and lots of new hardware.


----------



## SteveHas

just called and got a CSR that knew nothing about any of this
Doris dbase
the procedure from post 1
beta MRV users,
so...
I politely said I would call back later, and sent an e-mail like Doug requested.
I'm a little bummed about my R22 though.
Think I can get it swapped out for free?


----------



## joed32

jdspencer said:


> So, I get a confirmation email from DirecTV concerning my change in service. The subject line is "DIRECTV Programming & Service Update (Confirmation of Phone Transaction)". The problem is I didn't do it by phone. Hopefully, I won't see a phone charge on my account.


I've called them at least a dozen times in the past week trying to get DECA installed and failing that trying to get MRV turned on. Never heard of a phone charge.


----------



## HerntDawg

I think i will wait another couple weeks and let all you guy's work out the bugs.


----------



## dwcolvin

HerntDawg said:


> I think i will wait another couple weeks and let all you guy's work out the bugs.


You must not have a _significant other_ who will have a fit if she/he loses her/his MRV :lol:


----------



## hasan

HerntDawg said:


> I think i will wait another couple weeks and let all you guy's work out the bugs.


My only fear with that is D* makes a decision that all this unsupported stuff is causing them too much trouble, and they discontinue allowing any "new" home network authorizations, while allowing those already enabled to keep it.

I have heard nothing that indicates this may happen, but ....


----------



## davemayo

ticmxman said:


> Total choice package. E-mail route reply said I had to change package. Called and a csr had me set up in less than 5 minutes.


I did the email method. Had to go online and change my package. Emailed back that I had done that and 60 minutes later it was activated. Easy.


----------



## dwcolvin

hasan said:


> My only fear with that is D* makes a decision that all this unsupported stuff is causing them too much trouble, and they discontinue allowing any "new" home network authorizations, while allowing those already enabled to keep it.
> 
> I have heard nothing that indicates this may happen, but ....


That could significantly PO DIYers who buy DECAs to self-install, just because they believe they can do a better job than a truck roll (even if it costs more).

It _is_ a little frustrating to have to educate the installers, and pay for the privilege...


----------



## FmrFrtDog

jdspencer said:


> I'm still waiting for the email reply. I wonder if sending a second one would help?
> I'll wait until tonight (24 hrs since first email).


I wound up sending two e-mails, about 15 hours apart. The second one worked and MRV was activated on all my receivers withing a few hours. I got an e-mail reply to the second request and another e-mail noting the change to my account adding the MRV charge.


----------



## hasan

dwcolvin said:


> That could significantly PO DIYers who buy DECAs to self-install, just because they believe they can do a better job than a truck roll (even if it costs more).
> 
> It _is_ a little frustrating to have to educate the installers, and pay for the privilege...


I was referring only to home ethernet based systems, nothing to do with DECA, when I used the word "unsupported". Again, I only replied because the OP said he was going to wait "a couple of months", which to me, has some risk to it. Corporations can be quite arbitrary when they feel like it.


----------



## Mike728

I rarely visit this site, since my DirecTV has been exceeding my expectations lately. Speaking to a CSR after losing my (beta) networked MRV changed that, though.  I remembered how this forum helped me in the past and decided to see how others were handling this issue. I found the answer here in minutes. Emailed them last night and this morning all is well. 
Thanks for maintaining this awesome resource!


----------



## dparisoe

I was told via email that I could not add the option because I did not have 2 HD receivers. I have 1 HR21 and 1 R22. I have been using the beta for almost a year.

Has anyone tried to active a setup like this?


----------



## TDockUSC

Just my experience...

Emailed on Thursday evening and heard nothing.

Called this morning and followed Doug's instructions and it took less than 5 mins. Would encourage anyone still waiting on email response to just call.


----------



## joed32

hasan said:


> My only fear with that is D* makes a decision that all this unsupported stuff is causing them too much trouble, and they discontinue allowing any "new" home network authorizations, while allowing those already enabled to keep it.
> 
> I have heard nothing that indicates this may happen, but ....


I tried to get DECA installed and they're having even more trouble doing it that way. Two installs set up and SIX hours on the phone and they never got it right. Calling to get MRV turned on for the Ethernet set up was just one call. A nasty argumentative call but just one.


----------



## favila

I also participated in the MRV beta and do want to continue this service using my home network. I called twice and was told on one occasion that nothing was required, I would just be rolled over to new service once beta ended (yea nice try), then I call after beta ended and they told me that I needed to upgrade one of my HRs to a HR24? I did not want to do that, and have seen that this is really not needed. They never mentioned the requirement to upgrade my old package, which would really concern me, due to that I have the following package:

Select Choice
Local Channels
HD Access
HD Extra Package
DNS Networks from both LA/NY in SD only
DVR Service

I would hate to lose my DNS network feeds in the process of getting MRV turned on. I have been told that I should not have DNS anymore since I have locals in HD?

Any feedback on this and does anyone else have this type of configuration and been succesful on activating MRV.

Thanks


----------



## Rockermann

Thanks for the great instructions, Doug. I emailed last night after viewing this thread (about 6 PM) and by 7 am this morning, I got an email confirming they'd reactivated the MRV feature. Couldn't have been easier.


----------



## TDDV

Success!!! 

Sent the email like Doug posted. Got a reply the next morning to call D. Told them what I wanted, and after a few minutes the person on the phone told me I needed to pay $98 for a professional installation. I told them that I was not going to pay and wanted to talk to the supervisor. Well, that took care of it. They activated MRV, and I rebooted both receivers. I'm now operational. Like most of you, I'm considered a value customer (member since 98) so I think it gave me some leverage. I hope you guys have the same luck.


----------



## waltb

Doug Brott said:


> I posted a thread last week in which I detailed a method for getting MRV enabled in an 'unsupported' mode when talking to a CSR.
> 
> DIRECTV has asked that we make a change in our process for requesting 'unsupported' setup.
> 
> At this point, the recommended (and requested by DIRECTV) method for getting your account set to 'unsupported' is to use E-mail.
> 
> Simply click here to get started.
> 
> Enter your contact information
> For Topic, select "Services"
> For Topic, select "Whole Home DVR Service"
> For Subject, Enter "Please enable Whole Home DVR Service in for public beta customer"
> For Question, Enter "I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill."
> Enter the security information
> Press Continue
> 
> At this point, please do not use Twitter nor call CSRs to make this request. Sending an E-mail will provide you with the most effective method to success.


Doug, many thanks! Sent the email, then called a CSR, who authorized the service. Did not have to change packages, still using TC+. Interestingly, CSR asked me right up front if I was part of the beta (I was), which seemed to speed things along. Appeared to take less than five minutes to authorize once the CSR completed the steps. Great job Doug!


----------



## drew64

The first e mail I sent I was told that I needed to upgrade my package. I replied to that e mail stating I was told that this was not the case and also sent another e mail to direct tv. Got a response that MRV was activated but would not be supported. So try sending a second e mail. It appears I got a different rep responding.


----------



## mjbvideo

Question about the DirecTV CSR 'system'. Is their script on paper or an on-screen database. If it's an on-screen database then I don't understand whay a simple update to the database would give all the CSR's the exact same info regard MRV (ditto for every other aspect of their service). I just don't get it.


----------



## cekowalski

Ok, I am really ticked off now. This might be the end of my relationship with D*. Nickel and dime me, for another $3, and now this...

First agent I spoke with said no problem, but wouldn't follow the instructions I read off. He said "I've done this before." Said it was all set... and then transferred me to another department (so I could drop my premiums, as I promised I would do). He said it should be active by the end of that call. Nope.

I called back. Second agent would not listen, wouldn't even read the DORIS article. He went to a supervisor, who said nope, the only way you get it is if you pay $99 to install DECA. Period. I pushed back, said why can't you follow the instructions given to me by D*, I'm a beta tester, and he said he doesn't "take instructions from customers."

I'm going to try the email option, and if that doesn't work, I'm giving up and going to Comcast, after 14 years. Them stopping the beta without getting the CSR process set up was a clear sign they don't have any respect for those of us who test D* software. It's the most "one way" kind of relationship I've ever been in. I feel like I'm getting gouged, and treated like nothing, on top of that.


----------



## joed32

Seems like they don't have a script and they're just ad-libbing . If they had a script there wouldn't be so many different kinds of misinformation, it would all be the same.


----------



## cekowalski

cekowalski said:


> Ok, I am really ticked off now. This might be the end of my relationship with D*. Nickel and dime me, for another $3, and now this...


I decided to give it one more shot. Had to turn on the charm/psychology/Jedi mind tricks this time, by saying "ok, I'm playing CSR roulette, but I know that some of you know about this." She started out saying I needed DECA too, but then decided to just give it a try. It worked. Both of us were happy.

I got a loyalty discount afterwards, too, ironically... which offset the $3 by quite a bit! Still kinda can't believe it. I guess they must've sensed they were losing some loyalty, after my canceling HBO/SHO and having to make 3 calls.


----------



## gteach26

Just adding my email experience to the mix... I sent in the email according to Doug's instructions. 24 hours later I get an email that MRV has been activated. I didn't have to do anything except the email and MRV is working fine again. Although not recommended, I am using a wireless network and MRV has been working flawlessly.

In a few months I will probrabaly call in for the DECA upgrade but I'll let others be the guinea pigs on this one. My system is "just perfect" right now and I'm reluctant to mess with it - -especially with installers inexperienced with the whole DECA thing.

QUICK QUESTION -- I have 2 HR20-700 DVR's networked. I believe there was a possibility that they would enable a feature to initiate a recording on the other DVR from the one I'm at now (usefull if I hit the two tuner limit on my machine on busy TV nights). Has this feature become available? I know this is currently possible from a receiver to networked DVR but not between two networked DVRS.... what do you think?


----------



## SParker

I just sent an email per Doug's instructions but added "My grandfathered package IS compatible and worked fine before."


----------



## twistedT

I sent the email last night around 9 O'clock p.m., and I recieved the confirmation emial at 9 O'clock a.m.. Just double checked and I'm good to go!! :biggrin:

Thanx Doug and M.P.

P.S. Total Choice Plus with locals


----------



## Hotscot

"The 'Choice Xtra plus HDDVR' legacy package will show 'HD Service' as not active. CSRs will be locked out of adding MRV."
FWIW. I concur. Same issue here. They wanted me to split the billing out for these services. It would put the total price up by $1.00 but I said no, I'll contact them again when they're sorted the problem with their internal systems.

Great way to screw things up...


----------



## johnnytaco

I've been using MRV beta and it stopped a few days ago. Since I don't use it every day, I decided it wasn't worth CSR roulette or staying on the phone for up to an hour to get it back. I emailed using the instructions at the top of this thread, and within 4 hours got the email saying no dice, I have to upgrade my legacy Total Choice Plus account before they can add MRV. I don't want to pay even one cent more if I don't have to, so I simply replied back saying that many people in the forums with the same package have been getting Whole-Home DVR Service setup without any package change and that I won't pay more to change my package to something current (other than the add'l $3 for MRV). I just got the confirmation email an hour ago saying I'm all set but not supported.

So if you're not in a major hurry, just go the email route. Easier than talking to a human. 

jt


----------



## norneslo

Just to add to the mix, I emailed last night, got a reply this morning and they did activate the whole home feature. In my email reply:

"Furthermore, upon checking your account, I found out that you currently have TOTAL CHOICE base package. I just want to let you know that DIRECTV no longer offers the programming package that you subscribe to and our systems do not allow customers to add or remove programming to an expired package. In order to manage your programming online, we strongly recommend that you change your programming to one of our current packages."

Apparently my package was changed for me, I no longer can receive HDnet Movies or UHD which were in my old package. I'm not sure if there are other channels missing, I have guide filtered down to about 35 channels that I actually watch. 

Ron


----------



## msilva0

Just upgraded mine by email and didn't lose my grandfathered package


----------



## ddebrunner

E-mailed Friday 3:15pm pacific, authorized sometime Sat morning before 10am pacific. No confirmation e-mails from Directv.


----------



## SteveHas

e-mailed this morning at 8:22AM (see below)
MRV on by 1PM same day.
Not bad, not bad at all!
Nice job D* 
And thanks Doug.
Oh, and my R22 is on my MRV network!
Have I said lately how much I freggin love D*!


----------



## gphvid

njblackberry said:


> Check out this "First Look" at the DECA system - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170910
> 
> Lots and lots of new hardware.


Thanks for the link. I missed this somehow...


----------



## opies

Just my experience. Followed Doug's 1 post of how to do via the email/web.

I had and still have the legacy Choice Xtra + HDDVR
logged into my account and got to hd tab - stills shows to activate which is been a problem for the package and mrv.
So I decided to mention that it may be able to be done by changing my account to the newer package, add the mrv then revert my account.
Apparently the person taking care of my email was able to do the necessary changes and keep my legacy programming

Copy of my send



> Subject
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Please enable Whole Home DVR Service in for public beta customer
> 
> Discussion Thread
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Response - 05/22/2010 07:41 AM
> Dear xxxx,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to write us.
> 
> I understand your interest in taking advantage of the Whole-Home DVR Service. As you requested, I have added Whole-Home DVR Service to your account for $3 monthly. Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes you make mid month, such as adding a service, will show as partial month charges from the day you made the change to the end of the 30 day billing day period.
> 
> The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on the "Activity Since Last Bill" section in the "Account Details" page.
> 
> However, please note that to enjoy the very best of our Whole-Home DVR service, we request that customer's upgrade to our SWiM Network for optimal usage of the Whole-Home DVR service. Without the upgrade, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service. In addition, adding the service without upgrading doesn't include DECAs and Band-Stop Filters nor receiver swaps.
> 
> We strongly encourage you to take this upgrade offer. The upgrade is a substantial value and provides the very best, fully supported, Whole-Home DVR Service experience.
> 
> For more information on Whole Home DVR please visit directv.com/wholehome or call us at 1-800-531-5000.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> DIRECTV Customer Service
> 
> P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.
> 
> Customer (xxxxx) - 05/21/2010 07:30 PM
> I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill.
> 
> My understanding to make this work with my legacy package of "Choice Xtra +HD DVR w/locals" is to temporarily change it to "Choice Xtra" with HD & DVR. Then revert back to my legacy package.
> 
> If you can not revert back I authorize the difference of $1 a month for the newer package. I know for fact it can be done but don't want to wait or argue over the $1/month for the different package.


----------



## leesweet

I know it's a mess for those with the legacy packages. I also gave up on the grandfathered 'free' DVR service when it 'fell' off a few months ago. Not worth the hassle, especially when new complications like MRV come along.

I expired on 5/20 (hadn't been paying attention, my bad, other distractions), and sent in Doug's email, it was handled by two people (!) in 18 hours. Not bad.

Recommend the email route for those on the 'non-legacy' packages!


----------



## Hotscot

How incompetent are these people.

I have Choice Extra + HD DVR with locals.

However they sent this message when I asked them to add MRV.

"Upon review, I see that you currently have the PLUS HD DVR package. Please be informed that DIRECTV no longer offers the programming package that you subscribe to and our systems do not allow customers to add or remove programming to an expired package. In order to manage your programming online you'll need to change your programming to one of our current packages."


----------



## BigCat

folks, I am new to this. Does the SWIM/DECA setup have any advantage over the unsupported MRV wired home network? I am asking because I tried the beta using my home network and the receivers were really slow, playlist really slow when MRV was enabled, I had to disable it because I couldn't handle that. Is SWIM/DECA better in this regard?


----------



## Davenlr

BigCat said:


> folks, I am new to this. Does the SWIM/DECA setup have any advantage over the unsupported MRV wired home network? I am asking because I tried the beta using my home network and the receivers were really slow, playlist really slow when MRV was enabled, I had to disable it because I couldn't handle that. Is SWIM/DECA better in this regard?


DECA uses the same ethernet port as your home network did, so I would say the results would be the same as before for local functions. MRV functions may be improved.


----------



## veryoldschool

BigCat said:


> folks, I am new to this. Does the SWIM/DECA setup have any advantage over the unsupported MRV wired home network? I am asking because I tried the beta using my home network and the receivers were really slow, playlist really slow when MRV was enabled, I had to disable it because I couldn't handle that. Is SWIM/DECA better in this regard?


DECA helps.
While I may wait slightly longer for my playlist it's a sec or so.
Start up of a recording does still have a lag, but once started I can't really tell if I'm watching locally or remotely. I use 30sec skip and barely can tell the difference.


----------



## SParker

Just got this response and I didn't have to change my package.

Thank you for writing. We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service to your account. 

While we understand that you have made a substantial investment in a non-SWiM home network, we can activate the Whole-Home DVR service at its normal price at $3.00 per residence. However, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service. In addition, by adding the service without upgrading doesn't include DECAs and Band-Stop Filters nor receiver swaps.

We believe that the upgrade is a substantial value and provides the very best, fully supported, Whole-Home DVR Service experience. We strongly encourage you to take this upgrade offer so that you can receive optimal usage of the Whole-Home DVR service.

However, please know that I have added the Whole-Home DVR service to your account.

Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes that are made mid month, such as adding or removing a service, will show as charges or credits from the day the change occurred to the end of that 30 day period. Your next bill will reflect the partial charge of $2.80 and a full 30 day charge of $3.00 for the Whole-Home DVR service.

Thank you again for writing.

Sincerely,

David *omitted by me*
DIRECTV Resolution Specialist


----------



## Thaedron

Well, I sent my email in early this morning. I was hoping to have MRV re-enabled by now, but perhaps the request volume is high, or the quantity of the right CSRs is low on Saturday... 

Hopefully all will be back in operation sometime tomorrow...


----------



## Jolliec

Thaedron said:


> Well, I sent my email in early this morning. I was hoping to have MRV re-enabled by now, but perhaps the request volume is high, or the quantity of the right CSRs is low on Saturday...
> 
> Hopefully all will be back in operation sometime tomorrow...


Thaedron,

I made my email request very late last night. I received my response and activation about noon today. Good Luck and thanks Doug!


----------



## Hotscot

FWIW

I have Choice Extra + HD/DVR w locals


I just got this response.

"I have reviewed your account once again and verified that you already have the correct equipment and service to receive the Whole-Home DVR Service. Thus, I have added the Whole-Home DVR service to your account. The service changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on "Activity Since Last Bill" in the My Account column.

Please note that some changes had to be made in order for us to add the service to the account. You may be able to see partial charges and credits but be assured that your account reflects the correct amount due."


----------



## houskamp

E-mail route may goto someone with a little more override power than the typical CSR..


----------



## opies

Hotscot said:


> How incompetent are these people.
> 
> I have Choice Extra + HD DVR with locals.
> 
> However they sent this message when I asked them to add MRV.
> 
> "Upon review, I see that you currently have the PLUS HD DVR package. Please be informed that DIRECTV no longer offers the programming package that you subscribe to and our systems do not allow customers to add or remove programming to an expired package. In order to manage your programming online you'll need to change your programming to one of our current packages."


It seems its hit and miss.

It is possible. Didn't have to call and hold, just followed Doug's number 1 post with an additional line added.
Got it taken care of in approx. 12 hours. Still have the legacy "Choice Extra + HD DVR with locals' and now have the MRV added. Just did this last night 5/21 at 7pm and am now have MRV "authorized" - went online and verified still have legacy Choice Extra + HD DVR.

I did add a line to Doug's method of posting



> My understanding to make this work with my legacy package of "Choice Xtra +HD DVR w/locals" is to temporarily change it to "Choice Xtra" with HD & DVR. Then revert back to my legacy package.
> 
> If you can not revert back I authorize the difference of $1 a month for the newer package. I know for fact it can be done but don't want to wait or argue over the $1/month for the different package.


Maybe this helps some others with this package or its just who you get to help.


----------



## Bill Milford

I emailed on Thursday and Friday with no luck. I called tonight and it was done very quickly.


----------



## Joseph Blowinsky

I posted my success a few nights ago, today I went to my folks house and called DirecTV to get their MRV enabled ..

They have Total Choice Plus, I called in and got a CSR who took my request to add MRV to their account .. she was silent for 5 minutes or so while she "worked her magic" ..

Anyway, she told me it was activated and to check my receivers .. I did and they still showed "Not Authorized" ..

I asked her if there might be a bit of a delay before they would receive the authorization (guy I talked to regarding my set-up did tell me to give it 5 mins) .. 

She told me no that it should be immediate and this is what she was afraid of .. she told me that I would have to purchase additional equipment for the MRV to work .. She then proceeded to tell me that I'd have to have a technician come out to install a multiswitch to get the MRV to work (yep, she said multiswitch) ..

I told her I'd have to think about that and ended the call..

Double checked the receivers a few minutes later and both were authorized for MRV 

So I can't be too displeased, she tried to activate it and apparently did what was necessary .. and it works..


----------



## AMGPilot

Sent an email as instructed in the original post and less than 4 hours later I had MRV activated 

I have total choice plus with four DVRs (three HR20-700s and one HR21-700) on my local wired network.

Thanks to Doug Brott for posting these instructions :joy::joy:


----------



## FloDee

It would only be a $4 increase if you are going from Choice Xtra HDDVR to Choice Xtra, HD Access, DVR service and MRV


----------



## SParker

FloDee said:


> It would only be a $4 increase if you are going from Choice Xtra HDDVR to Choice Xtra, HD Access, DVR service and MRV


Why not keep your dollar if you can. Sure $1 doesn't sound like much but that could be a couple meals later.


----------



## alant40

JJaret said:


> After my email and subsequent call, because I couldn't wait for them to respond to the email, in which *I had to threaten cancel my almost 20 year account* to get them to turn it back on without converting to DECA, I am convinced this is mostly about money. They want to sell something.


Just curious? I've had DTV since 95. So how could you be an almost 20 yr customer. According to multiple websites, they were launched in 1994. I realize they were founded in 1990, but they hadn't launched nationally for anyone to have an account.


----------



## pfp

I think "almost 20 year account" was meant in the same way as DirecTV saying they have 160 HD channels.


----------



## RobertSeattle

1 Email Failure, 2 CSR phone call failures. 

Someone at DirecTV should get FIRED over how this has been handled - especially when it is over a $3/month feature. Sheesh.


----------



## pappy97

opies said:


> It seems its hit and miss.
> 
> It is possible. Didn't have to call and hold, just followed Doug's number 1 post with an additional line added.
> Got it taken care of in approx. 12 hours. Still have the legacy "Choice Extra + HD DVR with locals' and now have the MRV added. Just did this last night 5/21 at 7pm and am now have MRV "authorized" - went online and verified still have legacy Choice Extra + HD DVR.
> 
> I did add a line to Doug's method of posting
> 
> Maybe this helps some others with this package or its just who you get to help.


Thanks!! This worked for me!! This is THE way to keep choice xtra +HDDVR legacy and have MRV. Sent the e-mail last night (with your addition), got an answer this morning just like yours. Checked my account
and I still have the legacy package, but whole home DVR is activated!!


----------



## opies

pappy97 said:


> Thanks!! This worked for me!! This is THE way to keep choice xtra +HDDVR legacy and have MRV. Sent the e-mail last night (with your addition), got an answer this morning just like yours. Checked my account
> and I still have the legacy package, but whole home DVR is activated!!


:hurah:
Glad to hear it worked. I knew I couldn't be an exception.


----------



## Bardman

Bill Milford said:


> I emailed on Thursday and Friday with no luck. I called tonight and it was done very quickly.


Almost the same story with me. I emailed Saturday morning with no resolution, so I called (per Doug's instructions in post#2) and am now enabled with unsupported MRV.

I think the CSRs are now getting more used to the process... or more instructions have come through the system to them.

Brad


----------



## sanjoseguy

Got the message the beta was over. Called D*. Talked to a CSR after directing the voice command to "multiroom viewing". She added it for me with no problems and commented I was saving money by doing it over ethernet. 

Maybe I got lucky and found the only open-minded CSR ? :grin:


----------



## GLJones

Well, I hadn't read this thread and I called DirecTV to add MRV back in when the beta expired. I got a really nice Customer Service person that told me he had only done a couple of these and asked that I be patient. I was and he did a great job. I asked that he turn on the unsupported MRV (Whole House DVR) now but go ahead and schedule the install of the DECA equipment.

They are coming out Tuesday to install it but MRV is working on my own network equipment again. I wish I knew the name of the CS Rep at DirecTV I dealt with because I would like to send a note on his behalf. He was knowledgeable and friendly and went to ask when he had a question to make sure it was entered correctly in DTVs system. Will report back after the install.


----------



## mjbehren

I sent the email template just as described last night; I got a confirmation email in about 4 hours. Everything works as it did in the past. Thanks for posting the instructions. :hurah:

Mb


----------



## sacalait

I called today to activate 2 new HD-DVR's replacing 2 existing non-HD models. Went through the activation process and then told the CSR that I needed to add the unsupported MRV using my existing home network. 

Politely he transferred me to installations where without issue, MRV was activated.

Of course he did explain to me that it would be unsupported and said it may take up to 10 minutes to turn back on, but it was working before I hit end on my phone.


----------



## grein002

Sent the following email at around 11AM EDT today:

---------------------------------------------
I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill.

My understanding is that the way to make this work with my legacy package of "Choice Xtra +HD DVR w/locals" is to:

1. Temporarily change it to "Choice Xtra" with HD & DVR
2. Add MRV
3. Revert back to my legacy package
4. Add MRV again (as it drops off when reverting).

I know this is possible as a number of forum members have signed up using the same procedure.

Thank you!
------------------------------------------------------

Received this response at 12:30PM EDT:

+++++++++++++++++++++++
Thanks for writing. I notice that you have been a customer for many years. I'd like to thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer. 

As per request, I have added the Whole-Home DVR Service at $3.00 per month to your account. Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes you make mid month, such as adding a service, will show as partial month charges from the day you made the change to the end of the 30 day billing day period. 

Also, DIRECTV no longer offers the programming package that you subscribe to and our systems do not allow customers to add or remove programming to an expired package. In order to add Whole-Home DVR Service to your account, I had to change your package from PLUS HD DVR to CHOICE (one of our current packages). After adding Whole-Home DVR Service, I reinstated your PLUS HD DVR package and removed CHOICE. 
(additional DECA-related blah-blah-blah deleted)
++++++++++++++++++++++

Checked my account, all looks well and MRV listed as active. Checked my receivers and it is working.

Thanks to everyone here for the info provided - it was extremely helpful and made the process painless (well, $3/mo. notwithstanding) for me!

-Scott


----------



## dparisoe

It's still not working for me, they will not activate with an HDDVR and and R22 as the second receiver, they say the R22 is not listed as compatible. So I guess they just get to miss out on my $3 a month because I'm not added a new receiver to my setup.


----------



## commish

I have 3 R22's and one H23 all hooked up to regular tv's, no HDTV's. I used the MRV during the beta period. I sent the email as outlined and got

"Since you currently don't have HD DVR receiver, we're unable to add the 
Whole Home DVR Service yet."

So then I called and tried. The CSR was great but she said it wouldn't let her add the service without a HD-DVR. She said I could add a HR24, hooked to a regular tv, to the system in place of one of the R22's and it would work. I could not put HR24 in place of the H23 because I needed to have one HD-DVR and one regular HD Reciever.

So my question is this, If it worked during the beta period, why won't it work now? Why do I have to upgrade to something else that I can't even take advantage of? No HDTV's. I want my MRV back.


----------



## norneslo

This was resolved when I emailed DirecTV. No problems now, MRV working fine:



norneslo said:


> Just to add to the mix, I emailed last night, got a reply this morning and they did activate the whole home feature. In my email reply:
> 
> "Furthermore, upon checking your account, I found out that you currently have TOTAL CHOICE base package. I just want to let you know that DIRECTV no longer offers the programming package that you subscribe to and our systems do not allow customers to add or remove programming to an expired package. In order to manage your programming online, we strongly recommend that you change your programming to one of our current packages."
> 
> Apparently my package was changed for me, I no longer can receive HDnet Movies or UHD which were in my old package. I'm not sure if there are other channels missing, I have guide filtered down to about 35 channels that I actually watch.
> 
> Ron


----------



## cdharris

I sent an email on Friday as per the original post in this thread but have yet to receive any reply and MRV is still not activated. How long should I expect to have to wait? I would rather take a beating than have to call and talk with DirecTV CSRs.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

cdharris said:


> I sent an email on Friday as per the original post in this thread but have yet to receive any reply and MRV is still not activated. How long should I expect to have to wait? I would rather take a beating than have to call and talk with DirecTV CSRs.


Being the weekend it very well could take longer. I don't know if sending a 2nd email would do you any better. It may just confuse the issue w/ possibly having 2 differnt CSR's working on it. If you have the patience you may want to wait until mid day Monday. Good luck.


----------



## V'ger

SParker said:


> Why not keep your dollar if you can. Sure $1 doesn't sound like much but that could be a couple meals later.


I deleted HD Extra to make it a $ less. Any of course, it instantly gave me the opportunity to resign up for a three month free trial of HD Extra. That bug/feature has been around for a long time. I am surprised it hasn't been squashed.

My email was just sent in. I added two lines that I understand my configuration was unsupported by DirecTV and accept any issues that arise, but it worked flawlessly during the public beta. And just for good measure, I didn't need hardware or setup assistance since my configuration was working fine, I just need the WHDVR actived in unsupported mode.

Waiting.....


----------



## novasbc

My CSR apparently did it earlier in the day. Before I called up, I switched my plan (I didn't realize before this post, I was on a grandfathered plan, and they were breaking all that out now).

She sent a signal down for both of my HR21's and they were up and going. She thought it was going to require that I add deca, but it didn't. I told her nothing about wanting anything unsupported, just didn't bring it up. I have ethernet run to every room in the house, sometimes two jacks, so I really have no need to spend money for someone to come out and install deca.

Turns out I could do a free receiver upgrade from one of my R16's (the CSR informed me of this at the end of the call) and went ahead and agreed to the contract renewal. Hopefully I'll get an HR24, but even if not, I was planning on keeping DirecTV for another 2 years anyhow. If I really want an HR24 badly enough, I'll buy one directly and replace a receiver.


----------



## 68rustang

The method outlined in the very first post worked great for me. I sent the email this evening (Sunday even) and less than an hour later I received a reponse and it now works!


----------



## drded

I followed the procedure outlined in post #1 and got an email back saying I needed to call the 1-800 number. I called the number and talked the lady through the steps outlined and was assured the feature was active.

It is not. I've sent another email. This procedure sure seems to be a lot more convoluted than it needs to be. Many people seem to be having issues.

I've seen several references to refreshing my services but I see nowhere on the website or the receiver to do that. Can someone please post how that is done?

Dave


----------



## hasan

drded said:


> I followed the procedure outlined in post #1 and got an email back saying I needed to call the 1-800 number. I called the number and talked the lady through the steps outlined and was assured the feature was active.
> 
> It is not. I've sent another email. This procedure sure seems to be a lot more convoluted than it needs to be. Many people seem to be having issues.
> 
> I've seen several references to refreshing my services but I see nowhere on the website or the receiver to do that. Can someone please post how that is done?
> 
> Dave


https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp


----------



## brockley

I signed up for the PLUS HD DVR (per my bill, Choice XTRA+HDDVR on the website) service in December 09 at 79.99 a month but with a $21 a month credit to make it $59 a month as well as a $5 a month credit for the second receiver on my account, a $5 online registration credit and a $4 price guarantee credit. If I have to change to a current plan at $80.99 a month, will my $35 in credits follow through? I dont want to pay an extra $39 a month for MRV. $4 is fine, but not $30 if they cancel my current rebates.

Thanks


----------



## tnflyboy

Here is my experience with Whole Home DVR Upgrade so far. It is long, but maybe someone can gleen some information that may help with moving to supported Whole Home from MRV Beta.

I was on the Beta MRV since its inception. Loved it, no problems. I ran ethernet to every receiver to have a hardwired network.
Last week, MRV Beta ended. I called Directv and spoke with a nice lady.
I told her I was on MRV Beta, that just ended and that I needed to be authorized and agreed to the $3 fee. She started looking at my account and said she could not turn it on. It would not allow her. 
At that point she asked if I had DECA which i SAID "no". So she said I must get that before it would allow her to turn it on. We negotiated to I only had to pay $49 not the original $150. 
She set up the tech to come out Sunday(today).
I pleaded my case again that it worked perfectly on my network and i was ok with it being unsupported. She said it didnt matter, she could not even click the "authorize button" until I had DECA. I relented and said OK. I thought being supported would mitigate any issues I may have in the future. ha

Tech came out today. Moved my dish, put on new LNB for SWM. Removed my splitter and put on the SWM splitter. Traced my cables, got all three recievers recieving programming.
Now the fun part. I asked, "where do you need to connect into my home network?" He looked puzzled at me for a minute and ask why. 
I said, I have been using On Demand, authorized purchases thought internet(no phone lines to receivers), multi media streaming, etc. 
He finally said I would need a 'DECA Broadband'. I said great, lets install it.
He didnt have one and said his warehouse didnt have any. 
He said I would need to call customer service and request one. He said they would ship to me and I could install myself. 
Great I thought.
On with the install....
We then went to get the receivers to see each other....they had errors saying they were not 'authorized'. He tried all kinds of stuff, even said my network needed to be configured for the Powerline Network option. 
He wiped all my nework settings and tried several other things. I told him to call Directv and have them authorize it. Even told him when I made the first call, they said my account was locked and would not allow the authorize.
He finally called, got transferred three times, dropped his call, he called back and finally talked with someone that authorized it. 
Finally after a few mintues, one DVR saw another one. But one took almost 10 minutes before it saw the others. 
He said it is all working and left.

So I came back in and tried to watch a show on another DVR. It tried to start and locked up. Finally got message that Audio/Video stream corupt. then that received disappeared. Arrrgggggg!!!! 
This happened while I was dialing in to get my DECA broadband.
The CSR answered and I told him I needed the DECA Broadband.....tech had just left, just got upgraded to DECA. It worked before, problem now, etc.
He thanked me for being a customer since 96, etc. 
He said the tech should of had the broadband DECA. I said no, not even in warehouse.
So he started checking, said the previous order was not correct, he could order the Broadband DECA and have it installed. I said I would do it myself, and that his tech said it could be shipped directly to me. The CSR said he could not do that and it had to be installed by a tech so I could be fully supported. He also went on to say he would waive the $49 install fee and only charge me $26 for the equipment.
I said "fine"
He then went into the "Do you understand the 24 month commitment, etc."
I said I didnt receive any recievers, so I didnt need to commit. He then said I needed to agree to 12 months for the upgrade. I asked for what? the DECA broadband? 
He said no, for the DECA upgrade.
I had to confirm, "Do you mean what I just got installed? I wasnt told about any commitments before?" 
He said I would need to comit to 12 months. So I went into my 'I dont need to comit to anything as long as your satelites stay in the sky and you provide the service you have been. And that I have never had to make any comitments to you before for anything.' speach.
He finally went and asked someone and came back to say, "I was just told there is a new poilcy. You do NOT need to make a comitment for the DECA upgrade" ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
So he got the order placed and scheduled.
In two days, I may add more to the story after the tech tries to install his equipment.


So here I am, went from a system of receivers, all networked and working great with the internet to being cut off and Whole Home barely working.
One receiver keeps losing its ability to see the other two.

I wish I had read the hints here to handle the upgrade process before.


----------



## brockley

Well, the short answer is, it works just fine without changing anything. And in less than two hours. Here is the list of recent activity (sorry about the formatting). It appears they disable your legacy service, add a current service, enable the WHDVR, then disconnect the new service and re-enable the legacy one.

05/23/2010 XXXXXXXX3474 CHOICE - Disconnect Adj ($25.56) $0.00
05/23/2010 XXXXXXXX3474 DIRECTV DVR Service - Charge $0.00 $0.00
05/23/2010 XXXXXXXX3474 DIRECTV DVR Service - Disconnect Adj ($3.03) $0.00
05/23/2010 XXXXXXXX3474 HD Access - Disconnect Adj ($4.33) $0.00
05/23/2010 XXXXXXXX3474 PLUS HD DVR - Charge $34.66 $0.00
05/23/2010 XXXXXXXX3474 DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service - Charge $1.30 $0.00
05/23/2010 XXXXXXXX3474 DIRECTV DVR Service - Charge $3.03 $0.00
05/23/2010 XXXXXXXX3474 HD Access - Disconnect Adj ($4.33) $0.00
05/23/2010 XXXXXXXX3474 HD Access - Charge $4.33 $0.00
05/23/2010 XXXXXXXX3474 PLUS HD DVR - Disconnect Adj ($34.66) $0.00
05/23/2010 XXXXXXXX3474 CHOICE - Charge $25.56 $0.00
05/23/2010 XXXXXXXX3474 HD Access - Charge $4.33 $0.00


----------



## imposterxyz

Good news and bad. Sent the e-mail as suggested on Saturday night. They got me set up today. That's the really good news. Unfortunately, they did it @ approximately 8:40 Central time, i.e., during the Lost series finale. The process apparently required taking all my services offline and it took a total of 17 minutes, so I have a 17 minute gap in the DVR stream. Brutal.


----------



## MISpat

I called to activate MRV via my home network and at first was told he couldn't do it. I asked if we could walk through the instructions I had and he was able to enable it. The only thing is that my H23 doesn't say that it's activated yet (My HR22 is currently uindergoing a hard drive reformat, so I haven't been able to check that yet)

So do I have to go to the directv website and click 'Activate Now' for it to take effect? I previously only saw that I was "not eligible" but now I have the option to activate.


----------



## jfulcher

Doug Brott said:


> Some people have had success getting PLUS HD DVR put back, others haven't .. Some that have had success ended up having MRV turned off about the same time the Beta stopped (is it related? :shrug .. Hopefully it will stick, I actually wonder if this will even be possible long term. Hopefully. I know if I were in this situation (I'm not, due to having Lifetime DVR Service), I would probably just give in and change to the unbundled package. $12/yr isn't worth the trouble to fight in my mind .. But that's me, everyone has different values and I can respect that folks that want to see this through.


For me it's $84/year as I have Premier w/DVR included. They want me to change out of that to Premier and start adding DVR at $7/mo. not happening just out of prinicple.


----------



## brockley

jfulcher,

I had the Plus HD DVR which as many have said will not work. I just sent the email anyway expecting a reply that they couldnt add MRV due to my package but low and behold it works just fine. I also have experience with a friend who has had Premier w/ DVR for 6 years years and also had MRV added without any changes to the billing. I am not sure if yours is a little different being lifetime DVR for free but it seems like they should just be able to pause your current plan, add a new one to activate the WHDVR then delete the new plan and reactivate the old one.


----------



## matt

imposterxyz said:


> Good news and bad. Sent the e-mail as suggested on Saturday night. They got me set up today. That's the really good news. Unfortunately, they did it @ approximately 8:40 Central time, i.e., during the Lost series finale. The process apparently required taking all my services offline and it took a total of 17 minutes, so I have a 17 minute gap in the DVR stream. Brutal.


So you _lost_ part of a recording? :lol:


----------



## davahad

jfulcher said:


> For me it's $84/year as I have Premier w/DVR included. They want me to change out of that to Premier and start adding DVR at $7/mo. not happening just out of prinicple.


Anytime you add or change anything on your account DTV will always tell you that the grandfathered Charge will no longer be included. In your case the $7 DVR Service Charge. If you disagree retention will normally tell you that they'll give you 1 year DVR Service for free which is garbage when you already get it for free with no limitations.


----------



## BruceS

dwcolvin said:


> That could significantly PO DIYers who buy DECAs to self-install, just because they believe they can do a better job than a truck roll (even if it costs more).
> 
> It _is_ a little frustrating to have to educate the installers, and pay for the privilege...


Tell me about it.

I haven't had problems with DirecTV installers, but I also have Time Warner cable service.

Soon after they were released, I got a Tivo S3.

When Time Warner arrived to install the cable cards, I was one of the first people in my area to get cable cards installed.

When the installers arrived, they insisted on doing it according to Time Warner's instructions.

After messing around for about 2 1/2 hours, they finally agreed to follow the instructions in the Tivo manual. That way everything was working in about 15 minutes.

They must have decided I knew what I was talking about. When I upgraded to a Tivo Premier HD, they sent both a supervisor and a rookie installer so they could both learn how to do it correctly.

Thank goodness TW in my area doesn't charge for a truck roll.


----------



## jfulcher

I emailed a 2nd time and even with my grandfathered Premier package it was activated within 5 minutes of when I emailed. They must have fixed something in the process.


----------



## dparisoe

commish said:


> I have 3 R22's and one H23 all hooked up to regular tv's, no HDTV's. I used the MRV during the beta period. I sent the email as outlined and got
> 
> "Since you currently don't have HD DVR receiver, we're unable to add the
> Whole Home DVR Service yet."
> 
> So then I called and tried. The CSR was great but she said it wouldn't let her add the service without a HD-DVR. She said I could add a HR24, hooked to a regular tv, to the system in place of one of the R22's and it would work. I could not put HR24 in place of the H23 because I needed to have one HD-DVR and one regular HD Reciever.
> 
> So my question is this, If it worked during the beta period, why won't it work now? Why do I have to upgrade to something else that I can't even take advantage of? No HDTV's. I want my MRV back.


I have a similar issue and they are telling me the same thing. I only have one HDDVR receiver and 1 R22 and the R22 is not an HD receiver so they cannot add the whole home dvr. Come on DTV get off your a$$ and change the system to see the R22 as a qualifying HDDVR as we all know that it is. Currently all they are doing is pissing off my wife, and losing $36 dollars a year from me. Maybe more if I find another alternative.

I'm not about to pay them for an upgrade or an additional receiver, just so I can pay them $3 more each month.

I will say the the CSR's have all been very nice and I can see on my recent activity that everyone I spoke to tried to add but had it kicked back out.


----------



## chrisexv6

jfulcher said:


> I emailed a 2nd time and even with my grandfathered Premier package it was activated within 5 minutes of when I emailed. They must have fixed something in the process.


Same here, I got the email reply within a few minutes saying its activated (but I cant check until I get home) and reminding me I have a grandfathered package.

Wondering if maybe I can use that to my advantage if I want to cut over to SWiM/DECA (Ill upgrade programming, etc if they give a discount). Not too worried about it, my internal network works just fine.


----------



## Steve

dparisoe said:


> I have a similar issue and they are telling me the same thing. I only have one HDDVR receiver and 1 R22 and the R22 is not an HD receiver so they cannot add the whole home dvr. Come on DTV get off your a$$ and change the system to see the R22 as a qualifying HDDVR as we all know that it is. Currently all they are doing is pissing off my wife, and losing $36 dollars a year from me. Maybe more if I find another alternative.
> 
> I'm not about to pay them for an upgrade or an additional receiver, just so I can pay them $3 more each month.
> 
> I will say the the CSR's have all been very nice and I can see on my recent activity that everyone I spoke to tried to add but had it kicked back out.


I agree with you in spirit. That said, you probably only paid $99 for that R22 when you first got it, instead of the $199 you would have paid for a "bona-fide" HD DVR, so it's a case of "... pay me later."

I bet if you get a nice CSR, they'll upgrade you for $99 and perhaps offer you a discount somewhere else to help offset it. E.g., I've heard they've sometimes been persuaded to waive the $49/install fee. Just a thought.


----------



## Tallgntlmn

I sent the email on the 20th using Doug's script. I have yet to see an email from DirecTV nor MRV being activated. It's been 4 days now, should I break down and call this evening? Hmmmm.


----------



## Tom_S

With me it was a tale of two phone calls. I called on Friday and got the "You must upgrade to DECA" crap. I was not going to do that. I called yesterday(Sunday) and the CSR was "You want whole-home DVR? Are you hard wired. OK you are all set, enjoy" took about 5 minutes. 

I.. just.. dont.. get.. it..


----------



## rosenhauer

First CSR said i needed DECA for $99 plus $50 install fee not willing (or unable) to look at the 'Account Attributes' stuff. Second said $99 with no install fee... I walked her through 'Account Attributes' but she said it still wouldn't let her do the Whole house stuff. Went online to see if by chance it took and she just didn't go out far enough and back in. But still no option. Then I noticed I was still getting the 'Sports Pack' package that we never watch and decided to kill that. It wouldn't let me because I was on the Choice + HD/DVR (or whatever it was) so I switched to the current package (I know it's a buck more) but then it let me add the Whole house. So I think it was the package that was stopping it with the second CSR and she assumed it was the DECA stuff, but she did set the flag right. 

I'll know for sure when I get home today. But the wird thing - and will require another call - is that after switching the package the remove link on the 'Sports Pack' is now grayed out and says call!

Maybe I can get them to put me back on the old package while I'm on the phone now that the MRV is active.


----------



## Doug Brott

jfulcher said:


> For me it's $84/year as I have Premier w/DVR included. They want me to change out of that to Premier and start adding DVR at $7/mo. not happening just out of prinicple.


Try again .. I don't recall folks with Premier having to change.

*Edit*: Doh! .. Looks like you did, and it worked :lol: Great to hear.


----------



## Doug Brott

Tallgntlmn said:


> I sent the email on the 20th using Doug's script. I have yet to see an email from DirecTV nor MRV being activated. It's been 4 days now, should I break down and call this evening? Hmmmm.


I'd say e-mail again or call .. 4 days is too long and it must have gotten lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Brian_R

Doug Brott said:


> I'd say e-mail again or call .. 4 days is too long and it must have gotten lost in the shuffle.


Ran mine through the email system on the 22nd, so I'm guessing I should wait until after the 25th to bug em again?

One thing I did notice even though I signed up in January is that I have the Choice XTra + HDDVR package, so my authorize $3 fee would really be $4 right? Would that preclude them from making the change?

Thanks!


----------



## Doug Brott

Brian_R said:


> Ran mine through the email system on the 22nd, so I'm guessing I should wait until after the 25th to bug em again?
> 
> One thing I did notice even though I signed up in January is that I have the Choice XTra + HDDVR package, so my authorize $3 fee would really be $4 right? Would that preclude them from making the change?
> 
> Thanks!


Some people have been able to make this work .. Others haven't had success. Today's the 24th .. If it were me and I'd heard nothing, I'd first look in may SPAM box and if I didn't find anything there, I'd be either writing or calling back.


----------



## Gocanes

I sent my email yesterday morning at about 11:15 AM and I got the response email (with everything enabled) at 12:08 PM so it took less than an hour. Thank you DirecTV for the quick response! I did have to restart one receiver after the authorisation because the playlist wouldn't populate. After restart everything works perfectly like it did during Beta.


----------



## grein002

This is a bit off-topic, but...

A friend is considering new Directv service at new house she just bought. The website allows her to choose "whole-house DVR service (including HD & DVR) for $20/mo. extra. As it is new account, it gives her free HDDVR, free HD receiver, free install, free shipping, etc. I'm going to call Directv to try to verify, but wanted forum members thoughts:

1. This should include the DECA stuff and SWM, correct?
2. If so, this means she only needs one coax run to each room where she will have a DVR / Receiver, correct?

Thanks for any info.

-Scott


----------



## cjdafif

I called yesterday around noon and they wouldn't do it. So I followed your info on emailing to the "T". Sent it around 12:30pm Sunday, shortly after I recieved an email saying it would be forwarded to the networking department. Didn't get the second email till this morning around 9:30am saying they have activated it! Just got home and confirmed. So thanks a lot buddy!

Ray,


----------



## Steve

grein002 said:


> A friend is considering new Directv service at new house she just bought. The website allows her to choose "whole-house DVR service (including HD & DVR) for $20/mo. extra. As it is new account, it gives her free HDDVR, free HD receiver, free install, free shipping, etc. I'm going to call Directv to try to verify, but wanted forum members thoughts:
> 
> 1. This should include the DECA stuff and SWM, correct?
> 2. If so, this means she only needs one coax run to each room where she will have a DVR / Receiver, correct?


1. Yes. 
2. Yes.

The $20 is probably the sum of HD service ($10), DVR service ($7) and MRV service ($3), added to whatever package price she selects. I wonder if they are going to charge her an extra $5/month for the second box?

No matter what, free HD DVR and HD STB make it a very sweet deal.


----------



## G-Funk

Followed the email from the beginning of this post, and after resetting one DVR, multi-room back in action! Thank you once again Doug!!


----------



## Beerstalker

Just followed the email directions. My fiance has decided that she wants MRV so I guess I will have to give in and pay for it even though I disagree with the decision to charge for it.

Hopefully it goes through easily.

On an up note my fiance has promised that she will reward me for my actions


----------



## wideglide36

davahad said:


> Anytime you add or change anything on your account DTV will always tell you that the grandfathered Charge will no longer be included. In your case the $7 DVR Service Charge. If you disagree retention will normally tell you that they'll give you 1 year DVR Service for free which is garbage when you already get it for free with no limitations.


I'm a little confused concerning this post.

I have had the Premier package for years with the DVR service charge at no cost. I assume that is what you refer to when you mention the "grandfathered charge".

I just recently had MRV or WHDS activated using my existing home network and without upgrading to Deca. I used the email route to activate my MRV/WHDS. Everything works great.

Are you saying that because I simply added a $3.00 charge to my account, that I will lose my "grandfathered DVR service fee?

That would mean an extra $7.00 per month on top of the $3.00 per month for WHDS.

I would not be a happy camper if that's the case.

In the return email to me from Directv, in which they agreed to activate my account with the "U" status and to activate MRV, there was no mention of losing my free DVR service charge if I added this $3.00 per month feature.

If this is true though, I would want to revert back and lose the MRV feature if that is possible.

Hopefully. I'm reading your post incorrectly..........................


----------



## R8ders2K

Well, not quite kosher, but it still worked...

First off, *THANKS!* Doug for your previous post. It provided me and the CSR with everything we needed.

I had actually called the Movers Connections to finalize the cancellation of my parent's account, since we had moved into take care of them and my account would now be primary.

Once we got that taken care of, I asked the CSR if he was familiar with the WHDS and he said that he was... 

So, I told him how I've had it as a part of the beta test and mentioned to him about the "alternative" procedure to activate WHDS and that I had the "unsupported" home ethernet network. I read him Doug's instructions and he put me on hold for a moment.

When he came back, he noted that here was NO flag for MRV-Capability. He initially tried setting it to supported, but it wouldn't work. He then set it to '*u*' and he was then able to enable the WHDS.

So, I'm all set and it's even showed up in the account activity.

*Thanks* again!

Oh and if it matters, I'm a Premier...


----------



## Thaedron

Thaedron said:


> Well, I sent my email in early this morning. I was hoping to have MRV re-enabled by now, but perhaps the request volume is high, or the quantity of the right CSRs is low on Saturday...
> 
> Hopefully all will be back in operation sometime tomorrow...


Update: MRV was good to go early Sunday morning. Was ~24 hour turn around (on the weekend). But the best part was it took 2 min to complete the email form and send. Shortest DirecTV interaction I've ever had!


----------



## idigg

Just wanted to let you know I was able to use the email form to add MRV to my account, it took them less than 5 minutes to get back to me tell me they don't support my network but added it. Really fast response.

I tried the email form yesterday, but I didn't actually submit because it makes you hit submit twice, so I tried again today and noticed I didn't even submit my initial request yesterday, whoops. Hopefully no one else was that careless!


----------



## Car1181

I just submitted the email as directed at 9:30AM (ET) and received a reply at 9:38AM that MRV has been activated but that they will not support it since it is networked based. Checked both the HR20 and HR21 and MRV is working on both. Eight minute turn around...not bad!


----------



## favila

I am getting ready to send the e-mail to try have MRV re-enabled, without effecting my grandfathered packages below. Has anyone been successful in enabling MRV that has East and West Coast DNS feed along with Locals and not have their services changed or lost?

Select Choice
Local Channels
HD Access
HD Extra Package
DNS Networks from both LA/NY in SD only
DVR Service


----------



## MISpat

Mine was activated and I see that on my H23, but my HR22 says it's not authorized. Could that be because it was offline when I activated the MRV service? 

I've been trying to find the D* page to 'refresh services' to this receiver but can't find it. Anyone know the link so I can try that?


----------



## pault2727

I submitted 2 e-mails last week with no response. While submitting a third e-mail today, I noticed that there is an additional submit button that needs to be
pressed to actually send the e-mail. I didn't do this on my first two attempts, so apparently the e-mails weren't sent, hence no reply.
When I sent the e-mail correctly today, I was set up very quickly. 

Thanks for the help. 
I would have been setup much sooner if I just paid attention.


----------



## Doug Brott

favila said:


> I am getting ready to send the e-mail to try have MRV re-enabled, without effecting my grandfathered packages below. Has anyone been successful in enabling MRV that has East and West Coast DNS feed along with Locals and not have their services changed or lost?
> 
> Select Choice
> Local Channels
> HD Access
> HD Extra Package
> DNS Networks from both LA/NY in SD only
> DVR Service


This is fine as long as you meet the minimum requirements:

1 eligible HD DVR (HR20 & higher)
1 eligible HD Receiver (H21 & higher) or 1 eligible HD DVR (HR20 & higher)
HD Access
DVR Access

R22s do not count as an HD DVR

I see a check mark beside HD Access & DVR Access based on your list, but unsure on the receivers. If you meet those requirements above, you shouldn't have any issues and the E-mail route should get you activated.


----------



## Doug Brott

MISpat said:
 

> Mine was activated and I see that on my H23, but my HR22 says it's not authorized. Could that be because it was offline when I activated the MRV service?
> 
> I've been trying to find the D* page to 'refresh services' to this receiver but can't find it. Anyone know the link so I can try that?


It used to be even harder to find, but it's pretty easy now .. Rather than give you the link I'll point you to the direction to get there:

From DIRECTV.com home page:

(?) Help > Contact Us > Refresh Your Receivers


----------



## grein002

> Originally Posted by grein002
> A friend is considering new Directv service at new house she just bought. The website allows her to choose "whole-house DVR service (including HD & DVR) for $20/mo. extra. As it is new account, it gives her free HDDVR, free HD receiver, free install, free shipping, etc. I'm going to call Directv to try to verify, but wanted forum members thoughts:
> 
> 1. This should include the DECA stuff and SWM, correct?
> 2. If so, this means she only needs one coax run to each room where she will have a DVR / Receiver, correct?





Steve said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 
> The $20 is probably the sum of HD service ($10), DVR service ($7) and MRV service ($3), added to whatever package price she selects. I wonder if they are going to charge her an extra $5/month for the second box?
> 
> No matter what, free HD DVR and HD STB make it a very sweet deal.


There is a lease fee for the 2nd receiver in the itemized list prior to checkout...

Just a quick follow-up - how many coax cables need to come from the dish to the inside of the house? She only has four, and one will be needed for her RoadRunner service...

-Scott


----------



## Doug Brott

grein002 said:


> There is a lease fee for the 2nd receiver in the itemized list prior to checkout...
> 
> Just a quick follow-up - how many coax cables need to come from the dish to the inside of the house? She only has four, and one will be needed for her RoadRunner service...
> 
> -Scott


There will only be one cable per receiver/DVR needed. Shouldn't be a problem based on what you've listed.


----------



## favila

> This is fine as long as you meet the minimum requirements:
> 1 eligible HD DVR (HR20 & higher)
> 1 eligible HD Receiver (H21 & higher) or 1 eligible HD DVR (HR20 & higher)
> HD Access
> DVR Access
> 
> R22s do not count as an HD DVR
> 
> I see a check mark beside HD Access & DVR Access based on your list, but unsure on the receivers. If you meet those requirements above, you shouldn't have any issues and the E-mail route should get you activated


Thanks Doug, I have the following receivers, so I think I am good?

HR21- 3 of them
HR23- 1 of them


----------



## rschmidty6

I was able to get MRV on my unsupported network while maintaining my existing package. i did forget to hit SUBMIT a second time on the first go around Sun PM, but did again Mon 2pm and it was setup 10pm last night. All tested successfully.

My Email cut-n-pasted off of this tread....
I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill.

My understanding is that the way to make this work with my legacy package of "Choice Xtra +HD DVR w/locals" is to:

1. Temporarily change it to "Choice Xtra" with HD & DVR
2. Add MRV
3. Revert back to my legacy package
4. Add MRV again (as it drops off when reverting).

I know this is possible as a number of forum members have signed up using the same procedure.

Thank you!

Response.....
Thank you for writing. We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service. To clarify your statement about DIRECTV supporting network based Whole-Home DVR, DIRECTV has not supported and does not have plans to support network based Whole-Home DVR. As such, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the network based Whole-Home DVR Service. For questions about this set up, please seek assistance in our technical forum athttp://forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp.

I have added the Whole-Home DVR service to your account.The service changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on "Activity Since Last Bill" in the My Account column.

Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes that are made mid month, such as adding or removing a service, will show as charges or credits from the day the change occurred to the end of that 30 day period. Your next bill will reflect a partial charge of $1.60 and a full 30 day charge of $3.00 for the Whole-Home DVR service.

Thank you again for writing and participating in the Cutting Edge user group.

Sincerely,

Kimberly C ID 402144
DIRECTV Resolution Specialist

Recent Activity on Acct.....
05/24/2010 CHOICE XTRA - Disconnect Adj ($34.13) $0.00 
05/24/2010 DIRECTV DVR Service - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
05/24/2010 DIRECTV DVR Service - Disconnect Adj ($3.73) $0.00 
05/24/2010 HD Access - Disconnect Adj ($5.33) $0.00 
05/24/2010 PLUS HD DVR - Charge $42.66 $0.00 
05/24/2010 DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service - Charge $1.60 $0.00 
05/24/2010 EN ESPANOL HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
05/24/2010 DIRECTV DVR Service - Charge $3.73 $0.00 
05/24/2010 HD Access - Disconnect Adj ($5.33) $0.00 
05/24/2010 HD Access - Charge $5.33 $0.00 
05/24/2010 PLUS HD DVR - Disconnect Adj ($42.66) $0.00 
05/24/2010 CHOICE XTRA - Charge $34.13 $0.00 
05/24/2010 HD Access - Charge $5.33 $0.00


----------



## bfrosty

Just got off the phone with DTV CSR. They now have the option of providing unsupported E-Net Whole House via standard hook up as long as you have been using the Beta. The DECA is a good deal, but for expediency I asked for the unsupported and will call in after the Memorial Day holiday weekend and upgrade. Its worth it to get the swm's, new RCVR and the new lnb. Hats off the Directv for being flexible on this in such a short term. The back office piece of it with the business logic was probably the long tail of the compromise.


----------



## Steveknj

rschmidty6 said:


> I was able to get MRV on my unsupported network while maintaining my existing package. i did forget to hit SUBMIT a second time on the first go around Sun PM, but did again Mon 2pm and it was setup 10pm last night. All tested successfully.
> 
> My Email cut-n-pasted off of this tread....
> I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill.
> 
> My understanding is that the way to make this work with my legacy package of "Choice Xtra +HD DVR w/locals" is to:
> 
> 1. Temporarily change it to "Choice Xtra" with HD & DVR
> 2. Add MRV
> 3. Revert back to my legacy package
> 4. Add MRV again (as it drops off when reverting).
> 
> I know this is possible as a number of forum members have signed up using the same procedure.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Response.....
> Thank you for writing. We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service. To clarify your statement about DIRECTV supporting network based Whole-Home DVR, DIRECTV has not supported and does not have plans to support network based Whole-Home DVR. As such, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the network based Whole-Home DVR Service. For questions about this set up, please seek assistance in our technical forum athttp://forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp.
> 
> I have added the Whole-Home DVR service to your account.The service changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on "Activity Since Last Bill" in the My Account column.
> 
> Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes that are made mid month, such as adding or removing a service, will show as charges or credits from the day the change occurred to the end of that 30 day period. Your next bill will reflect a partial charge of $1.60 and a full 30 day charge of $3.00 for the Whole-Home DVR service.
> 
> Thank you again for writing and participating in the Cutting Edge user group.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Kimberly C ID 402144
> DIRECTV Resolution Specialist
> 
> Recent Activity on Acct.....
> 05/24/2010 CHOICE XTRA - Disconnect Adj ($34.13) $0.00
> 05/24/2010 DIRECTV DVR Service - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 05/24/2010 DIRECTV DVR Service - Disconnect Adj ($3.73) $0.00
> 05/24/2010 HD Access - Disconnect Adj ($5.33) $0.00
> 05/24/2010 PLUS HD DVR - Charge $42.66 $0.00
> 05/24/2010 DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service - Charge $1.60 $0.00
> 05/24/2010 EN ESPANOL HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 05/24/2010 DIRECTV DVR Service - Charge $3.73 $0.00
> 05/24/2010 HD Access - Disconnect Adj ($5.33) $0.00
> 05/24/2010 HD Access - Charge $5.33 $0.00
> 05/24/2010 PLUS HD DVR - Disconnect Adj ($42.66) $0.00
> 05/24/2010 CHOICE XTRA - Charge $34.13 $0.00
> 05/24/2010 HD Access - Charge $5.33 $0.00


Thanks for this. I just sent an email reply to my rejections with these instructions. We will see how it goes. I was looking at the packages I could "upgrade" to. If I went from TC Plus to Choice Xtra, I would get the SAME channels but have to pay more money. How is that good for me? The chart at the website shows channels that I am getting is NOT part of TC Plus, but apparently it is!! Sounds like a good excuse for a money grab.


----------



## rschmidty6

It was a play on numbers. they say it would be $1 more, but it actually appeared $8 more for a few less channels and then the $3 for MRV


----------



## Steveknj

Steveknj said:


> Thanks for this. I just sent an email reply to my rejections with these instructions. We will see how it goes. I was looking at the packages I could "upgrade" to. If I went from TC Plus to Choice Xtra, I would get the SAME channels but have to pay more money. How is that good for me? The chart at the website shows channels that I am getting is NOT part of TC Plus, but apparently it is!! Sounds like a good excuse for a money grab.


It worked. I just got the approval email  Will check to see if it's active when I get home. You guys are the best!!


----------



## Steveknj

rschmidty6 said:


> It was a play on numbers. they say it would be $1 more, but it actually appeared $8 more for a few less channels and then the $3 for MRV


How did you figure $8? For me it looked like it was about $1.50 extra. Either way, I think I have everything in working order with my old package. At least I think so. I will know more when I get home.


----------



## rschmidty6

Becuase I would lose some price guarantees 6 months early by changing plans


----------



## bfrosty

Came on within 30 seconds. That is Service ...


----------



## MISpat

Thanks Doug, it's much more helpful to know how to get there so I can find it again! And that worked perfectly.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

bfrosty said:


> Came on within 30 seconds. That is Service ...


It takes a fraction of that time if you have SWiM/DECA...


----------



## jerryk6969

I've had 0 luck getting my MRV activated. I called D* before I saw the post about emailing my request and was told my issue was escalated and would be handled w/in 72 hours, no luck. Tried the email approach and got a reply stating to reply to this email stating I wanted MRV, understood the 3.00 charge and no support and it would be applied to my account, waited several hours, still no MRV so I tried calling again, was passed to a tech who could not flag the acct for MRV but promised to make sure it happened as I was the 2nd person in 2 days to speak with her regarding unsupported MRV. I guess I'll see in a couple of days.


----------



## Beerstalker

Yesterday I got rid of my grandfathered Extra + HD/DVR package and went to the seperate Xtra package with HD access and DVR service to make it easier for the techs. I then submitted the email and quickly got a response saying that they have passed it on to another department to be handled. I still hadn't heard anything else this afternoon so I logged into my account and noticed that the Activate button was now there for Whole Home DVR service (it wasn't there this morning or last night when I checked). I clicked on it and it was immediately added to my account, and an automated email was sent to me stating that it was turned on. A few hours later I got an email from a support tech saying that it was evidently already turned on so they didn't have to do anything? Evidently I must have logged in after someone set the unsupported flag but before they turned it on. I bet that confused them


----------



## Allstop

15 min. on the phone and I have MRV activated on my unsupported network. I needed a new TV hooked up and she threw in another HD-DVR upgrade for 99 bucks. Life is good.


----------



## MX727

I go them to give me $10 off for 6 months and add the $3, so I'm $7 ahead for the next six months. Then, I will start canceling some of my older DVRs and removing the Sports package and March Madness. The nickle-and-dime works both ways.


----------



## tlopes

Reading the posts in this thread, I called D* and requested Unsupported Whole Home DVR service. The CSR told me the expected "you need to upgrade your programming pkg" to use Whole Home DVR. I have the old TC+ with 184 channels and did not want to change, so I said 'no thanks' and ended the call.

To my surprise, I logged into the DirecTV website and went to My Account / Account Overview. Then I clicked the My Services tab and selected Whole Home DVR service as a sub menu. At this point, I saw an icon/selection to add the service for $3 per month. I did this and almost instantly my service was enabled. Checking my DVR, it showed that I was authorized and so I went to my other TV and bam, MRV was working!

Note: I was using MRV on the beta, so not sure if that had anything to do with it. Logged in today and there was a pro-rated charge of $2.50 on my account and it still works great. Sweet! 

Thanks to all for sharing your information and experience with this!


----------



## dervari

Called today and had MRV added by tech support with no change to my legacy programming package.


----------



## mutley

Apparently you need 2 HD receivers in the house. Weird that the beta worked fine with my HR21 and R22 over Ethernet, so smells of BS. Even weirder is the fact you can have other non HD receivers, so long as there are 2 in the house.

They now want to stiff me for a hardware upgrade, and "professional" installation. Not happening, and this has left a real bitter taste in my mouth, after testing their beta code for months.

Has anyone else come across this, or have a solution?


----------



## Doug Brott

tlopes said:


> Reading the posts in this thread, I called D* and requested Unsupported Whole Home DVR service. The CSR told me the expected "you need to upgrade your programming pkg" to use Whole Home DVR. I have the old TC+ with 184 channels and did not want to change, so I said 'no thanks' and ended the call.
> 
> To my surprise, I logged into the DirecTV website and went to My Account / Account Overview. Then I clicked the My Services tab and selected Whole Home DVR service as a sub menu. At this point, I saw an icon/selection to add the service for $3 per month. I did this and almost instantly my service was enabled. Checking my DVR, it showed that I was authorized and so I went to my other TV and bam, MRV was working!
> 
> Note: I was using MRV on the beta, so not sure if that had anything to do with it. Logged in today and there was a pro-rated charge of $2.50 on my account and it still works great. Sweet!
> 
> Thanks to all for sharing your information and experience with this!


The MRV flag definitely has to be set .. without that, it says 'not eligible' Once set, it's much better off.


----------



## The Merg

jerryk6969 said:


> I've had 0 luck getting my MRV activated. I called D* before I saw the post about emailing my request and was told my issue was escalated and would be handled w/in 72 hours, no luck. Tried the email approach and got a reply stating to reply to this email stating I wanted MRV, understood the 3.00 charge and no support and it would be applied to my account, waited several hours, still no MRV so I tried calling again, was passed to a tech who could not flag the acct for MRV but promised to make sure it happened as I was the 2nd person in 2 days to speak with her regarding unsupported MRV. I guess I'll see in a couple of days.


Make sure you don't have the Choice Xtra with HD/DVR all in one package. You will most likely need to split it out to just the Choice Xtra Package and then add-on HD and DVR services. Unfortunately, this will cost you an additional $1 a month.

- Merg


----------



## RCinFLA

I sent an email last Friday, as of Wednesday did not get a response.

I just called and got a CSR that knew the process. He said they had updated their system so I did not have to change packages (I have Choice Xtra with HD/DVR all in one package). (although he tried to sell me Showtime).

Took about 1 minute on phone. Unusally 'painless' for a call to D* CSR.

The DVR's kept all the room names and share setups from before.


----------



## BK89

tlopes said:


> Reading the posts in this thread, I called D* and requested Unsupported Whole Home DVR service. The CSR told me the expected "you need to upgrade your programming pkg" to use Whole Home DVR. I have the old TC+ with 184 channels and did not want to change, so I said 'no thanks' and ended the call.
> 
> To my surprise, I logged into the DirecTV website and went to My Account / Account Overview. Then I clicked the My Services tab and selected Whole Home DVR service as a sub menu. At this point, I saw an icon/selection to add the service for $3 per month. I did this and almost instantly my service was enabled. Checking my DVR, it showed that I was authorized and so I went to my other TV and bam, MRV was working!
> 
> Note: I was using MRV on the beta, so not sure if that had anything to do with it. Logged in today and there was a pro-rated charge of $2.50 on my account and it still works great. Sweet!
> 
> Thanks to all for sharing your information and experience with this!


Weird I am on TC+ as well and the button is greyed out and says not eligible to add Whole Home DVR. I was on the Beta as well...


----------



## Doug Brott

BK89 said:


> Weird I am on TC+ as well and the button is greyed out and says not eligible to add Whole Home DVR. I was on the Beta as well...


You do not have the MRV-Compatibility flag set. Send the E-mail from the first post of this thread if you want to get MRV. As long as you meet the minimum requirements it's fine. Total Choice Plus doesn't appear to have issues from what I can see.


----------



## rjdafoe

mutley said:


> Apparently you need 2 HD receivers in the house. Weird that the beta worked fine with my HR21 and R22 over Ethernet, so smells of BS. Even weirder is the fact you can have other non HD receivers, so long as there are 2 in the house.
> 
> They now want to stiff me for a hardware upgrade, and "professional" installation. Not happening, and this has left a real bitter taste in my mouth, after testing their beta code for months.
> 
> Has anyone else come across this, or have a solution?


(Note: this was all before I knew of this "2 HD devices restriction" that I just read here)

I had been successfully using the beta with 2 R22s with HD enabled and an HR21-700.

I had the same thing. I had to call 3 times before I knew what the problem was. They said it was activated 3 times and that I had to wait up to 1/2 hour for it to take.

After the 3rd try, I finally got someone who knew what was going on and he tried unsuccessfully to get it activated. He sent and e-mail "up the chain" as he knew it before I even told him that this was just either a bug in their software in ordering or some arbitrary restriction to get people to get another HR device.

He was very nice and sent me over to someone to help me with getting an HD device that was recognized by their system. He explained the entire situation, they both agreed, and they sent me a HR22 DVR to replace one of my R22s for free. I just received it today. Invoice was $99 upgrade fee with a $99 credit so the total was free.

After I get that installed, I will be able to activate it just fine.


----------



## JimMariner

I just did this via the phone method myself. First time was a charm, Had it reactivated after I told the CSR I was part of the original Beta Team. 

MRV was Up and running in lest than 5 minutes.


----------



## Doug Brott

rjdafoe said:


> He was very nice and sent me over to someone to help me with getting an HD device that was recognized by their system. He explained the entire situation, they both agreed, and they sent me a HR22 DVR to replace one of my R22s for free. I just received it today. Invoice was $99 upgrade fee with a $99 credit so the total was free.
> 
> After I get that installed, I will be able to activate it just fine.


Yup, unfortunately, the only way to get around this is to have a second eligible device installed .. Good to hear that you were able to get it for free as in the end you will be all set up.


----------



## favila

> I am getting ready to send the e-mail to try have MRV re-enabled, without effecting my grandfathered packages below. Has anyone been successful in enabling MRV that has East and West Coast DNS feed along with Locals and not have their services changed or lost?
> 
> Select Choice
> Local Channels
> HD Access
> HD Extra Package
> DNS Networks from both LA/NY in SD only
> DVR Service
> 
> This is fine as long as you meet the minimum requirements:
> 1 eligible HD DVR (HR20 & higher)
> 1 eligible HD Receiver (H21 & higher) or 1 eligible HD DVR (HR20 & higher)
> HD Access
> DVR Access
> 
> R22s do not count as an HD DVR
> 
> I see a check mark beside HD Access & DVR Access based on your list, but unsure on the receivers. If you meet those requirements above, you shouldn't have any issues and the E-mail route should get you activated.


I do have 4 HR20 or higher DVRs, so I do meet the requirements to be activated.

Well I called in today and was told that they could activate MRV for me, but they would have to either downgrade or upgrade my "Select Choice" package and as a result of this change I would lose my DNS Networks from both LA/NY in SD only. So I said no thanks....

So should I try the e-mail route and see if I can get it done, without effecting my DNS Networks?


----------



## adamson

Enjoy your MRV via ethernet for the last few days, the next software update will kill the use of it. Remember its not supported by Directv. See the software release discussion in HD Receivers forum.


----------



## Doug Brott

upmichigan said:


> Enjoy your MRV via ethernet for the last few days, the next software update will kill the use of it. Remember its not supported by Directv. See the software release discussion in HD Receivers forum.


This is not generally true .. many folks have used the new download already on home networking with great success.


----------



## KenW

I'm active now in the "Unsupported" ethernet mode. I plan to schedule the installation and switch next week to the supported DECA. Do I need to do anything to get the "Unsupported" off of my account, or will this happen automatically?


----------



## barryb

"should be" automatic. You can always call them after the install and verify. At that time let them know you want MRV activated on your account.


----------



## The Merg

KenW said:


> I'm active now in the "Unsupported" ethernet mode. I plan to schedule the installation and switch next week to the supported DECA. Do I need to do anything to get the "Unsupported" off of my account, or will this happen automatically?


You will probably need to advise the CSR to deactivate MRV so that they can then see the upgrade screen to place the order for you for supported MRV.

- Merg


----------



## matt

The Merg said:


> You will probably need to advise the CSR to deactivate MRV so that they can then see the upgrade screen to place the order for you for supported MRV.
> 
> - Merg


I currently am set up on the unsupported MRV. When I called the other day just to try to get a band stop filter, they told me the only thing the computer would let them do was order the whole upgrade install, so it sounds like it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## eahmjh

Hard Way:
Call DTV to enable or subscribe to MRV and that I was a beta tester and had 2 HD-DVR's and 1 HD receiver and was working perfectly so could you setup my account for MRV. NO. CSR and supervisors said that I would need a new dish, some recabling, SWM DECA devices, 120V outlet close to the dish and a big ugly box will be placed on the outside of my house. Got feed up and just hung up.

Easy Way:

Found this thread and followed the instructions listed below 100% and send the email at about 8:00pm last night. Received the conformation email back at about 8:30pm last night and bingo I am back in the MRV business. You just gota love this forum. Thanks a million.

Simply click here to get started. 

Enter your contact information
For Topic, select "Services"
For Topic, select "Whole Home DVR Service"
For Subject, Enter "Please enable Whole Home DVR Service for public beta customer"
For Question, Enter "I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill."
Enter the security information
Press Continue


----------



## joed32

upmichigan said:


> Enjoy your MRV via ethernet for the last few days, the next software update will kill the use of it. Remember its not supported by Directv. See the software release discussion in HD Receivers forum.


Not supported but there is a $3 monthly charge already paid. I already got the new software upgrade (2 HR20-700 and 1 HR20-100) and MRV is still working.


----------



## Athlon646464

eahmjh said:


> Hard Way:
> Call DTV to enable or subscribe to MRV and that I was a beta tester and had 2 HD-DVR's and 1 HD receiver and was working perfectly so could you setup my account for MRV. NO. CSR and supervisors said that I would need a new dish, some recabling, SWM DECA devices, 120V outlet close to the dish and a big ugly box will be placed on the outside of my house. Got feed up and just hung up.


That's one ugly avatar you've got there.....


----------



## tnflyboy

tnflyboy said:


> So here I am, went from a system of receivers, all networked and working great with the internet to being cut off and Whole Home barely working.
> One receiver keeps losing its ability to see the other two.
> 
> I wish I had read the hints here to handle the upgrade process before.


Just a quick update, the second tech came out Tuesday, installed another DECA and a power supply. Within 5 minutes, all the receivers were seeing my media PC and the internet.
I asked the tech what the difference was between what he installed and the other three DECA's installed earlier. He said this one had to have its own power supply since it was placed where it could not receive power from the coax.
Everything works great. I havent noticed any marked improvement over using my own network in the beta.


----------



## kmax

eahmjh said:


> You just gota love this forum. Thanks a million.


Yeah, I used the form letter email approach from post #1 yesterday. Within an hour it was activated.

A lot of times I take for granted the info I get from this forum. So let me say thanks for the amount of helpful information everyone provides.

I do find it amusing to read about how to instruct a CSR to add the service. I have to imagine some of them getting creeped out with a customer saying "ok, on the left click account options, then you should see an attributes screen, then click and expand and then..." :lol:


----------



## dwcolvin

kmax said:


> Yeah, I used the form letter email approach from post #1 yesterday. Within an hour it was activated.
> 
> A lot of times I take for granted the info I get from this forum. So let me say thanks for the amount of helpful information everyone provides.
> 
> I do find it amusing to read about how to instruct a CSR to add the service. I have to imagine some of them getting creeped out with a customer saying "ok, on the left click account options, then you should see an attributes screen, then click and expand and then..." :lol:


The CSR who activated me _was_ creeped out that I knew about the system she used and what to click on.


----------



## newlinux

joed32 said:


> Not supported but there is a $3 monthly charge already paid. I already got the new software upgrade (2 HR20-700 and 1 HR20-100) and MRV is still working.


Yeah it's still working for me too, but not as well as before. I have one recording that is now choppy over MRV whereas it has been seamless before the upgrade. Gonna check others as I have time. I've seen others are having playback problems in general after the latest software release so this may not be an MRV specific problem.


----------



## Matt L

I guess it's the luck of the draw. I did not see this thread and called, had MVR up and running in 5 minutes or so. My CSR knew how to do what was needed.


----------



## Rojma

I used the email method and was up and running within an hour. Saved me the headache of actually speaking to a CSR, which is usually a nightmare.


----------



## mutley

"He was very nice and sent me over to someone to help me with getting an HD device that was recognized by their system. He explained the entire situation, they both agreed, and they sent me a HR22 DVR to replace one of my R22s for free. I just received it today. Invoice was $99 upgrade fee with a $99 credit so the total was free."

what "code" words did you use to get the upgrade for free?


----------



## ohallord

It took about 2 hours after I sent the email to get MRV enabled. Can't wait to get home to make sure it is working. 

Thanks for the great instructions on how to do this. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## ttubbiola

I sent the form email a couple of days ago and nothing at all has happened. No notice of receipt and no changes to my service at all. Do I need to send it again? I have the current Premier $114 package so that shouldn't be an issue.

Any suggestions before I break down and try to do it over the phone?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## mem

I seem to have the correct ones
dvr ...HR21-100
one H21-100 receiver
one H23-600 receiver
My question is, 
I do not pay for HD service, have total plus package
Can I do the Whole Room service without paying the extra $10 for HD ???
My DTV is already networked.
and yes, I realize I have to pay an extra $3 
Thank you for the reply
and if I asked this in the wrong forum, I do apologize 
Mem


----------



## Doug Brott

ttubbiola said:


> I sent the form email a couple of days ago and nothing at all has happened. No notice of receipt and no changes to my service at all. Do I need to send it again? I have the current Premier $114 package so that shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Any suggestions before I break down and try to do it over the phone?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


Yes, send again .. Seems it's easy to forget to hit Submit a second time. Your message probably didn't go through.


----------



## tlopes

BK89 said:


> Weird I am on TC+ as well and the button is greyed out and says not eligible to add Whole Home DVR. I was on the Beta as well...


Maybe the call to the CSR set my MRV flag to allow the change online. She was unable to change my service in the system though because of TC+.


----------



## ttubbiola

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, send again .. Seems it's easy to forget to hit Submit a second time. Your message probably didn't go through.


I just did it again and I think you are right. I don't recall seeing the final screen last time.

Thanks Doug!


----------



## rjdafoe

mutley said:


> "He was very nice and sent me over to someone to help me with getting an HD device that was recognized by their system. He explained the entire situation, they both agreed, and they sent me a HR22 DVR to replace one of my R22s for free. I just received it today. Invoice was $99 upgrade fee with a $99 credit so the total was free."
> 
> what "code" words did you use to get the upgrade for free?


There was no code word at all. The only thing that I did was tell the tech that was working on it that the R22 was working in beta, has all of the features that are required and is getting HD just fine. I said that if their billing system did not recognize it as an HD receiver then that is a bug in their system. I told him that I did not mind swapping one of my R22s for a dvr that would allow the MRV to work, but I was not willing to pay $99 for an arbitrary decision or bug in their billing software.

BTW, I was never upset on the phone and was very nice. I also did not demand anything, just offered to swap out my receiver at no cost to me 

And BTW, it is working fine now. When I activated the new receiver the same person was able to add Whole Home DVR in unsupported mode on my network and it was instantly authorized.


----------



## mutley

rjdafoe said:


> There was no code word at all. The only thing that I did was tell the tech that was working on it that the R22 was working in beta, has all of the features that are required and is getting HD just fine. I said that if their billing system did not recognize it as an HD receiver then that is a bug in their system. I told him that I did not mind swapping one of my R22s for a dvr that would allow the MRV to work, but I was not willing to pay $99 for an arbitrary decision or bug in their billing software.
> 
> BTW, I was never upset on the phone and was very nice. I also did not demand anything, just offered to swap out my receiver at no cost to me
> 
> And BTW, it is working fine now. When I activated the new receiver the same person was able to add Whole Home DVR in unsupported mode on my network and it was instantly authorized.


I thought an R22 was standard def. How were you getting HD on that, or is the approach to tell them it's an HD receiver ?


----------



## Doug Brott

mutley said:


> I thought an R22 was standard def. How were you getting HD on that, or is the approach to tell them it's an HD receiver ?


It's convoluted and that's kinda the problem .. If you have an R22 added to your otherwise HD capable configuration, the R22 will act as an HD receiver.

The problem is that in DIRECTV's billing system, it's an SD receiver.


----------



## mchulick

I want to thank Doug. I sent an email at 10:30 am yesterday and by 12:45 I was all set with MRV set back up. I had to re-do my network settings on one receiver but it is working like before.


----------



## hookemfins

After repeated emails I got a call last weekend back from CSR and they were able to upgrade me without changing my programming. I still have choice extra plus HD DVR.


----------



## RD in Fla

I also sent an email per Doug's instructions and three hours later had MRV like it never left. Thanks Doug


----------



## Carbon

Used the email technique, was up and running in 20 minutes.


----------



## landous

Email method worked like a charm for me. Thank you Doug.


----------



## jerryk6969

jerryk6969 said:


> I've had 0 luck getting my MRV activated. I called D* before I saw the post about emailing my request and was told my issue was escalated and would be handled w/in 72 hours, no luck. Tried the email approach and got a reply stating to reply to this email stating I wanted MRV, understood the 3.00 charge and no support and it would be applied to my account, waited several hours, still no MRV so I tried calling again, was passed to a tech who could not flag the acct for MRV but promised to make sure it happened as I was the 2nd person in 2 days to speak with her regarding unsupported MRV. I guess I'll see in a couple of days.


OK, I couldn't wait any longer and called D* an hour before the tech was supposed to arrive with my upgrade boxes. The CSR I got looked at the account and immedietly was able to turn on MRV. I had to RBR 1 H21 but my HR20-100 and HR23 and other H21 showed MultiRoom right away. The tech showed up with an H23 and an HR24 to replace 2 older DVR80's that I've had. We set them up and everything worked fine but the work order showed that I was supposed to get the SWM upgrade which I didn't want or need and the tech thought he needed to install a deca on one of the receivers. A call to D* and to the tech's boss got that cleared up so the work order could be closed. 
All in all, the the system works great (as it did during beta) and aside from the waiting to get MRV reactivated the experience was OK. The tech showed up on time and it only took us about 1 hour to get everything unboxed, connected and set up, including new software dl. Oh, and I got the HR24 for 99.00 and the H23 for free so I am a happy camper!


----------



## sonofcool

Sent email at 11:00PM Friday night, pacific time. At 4:09am received the email quoted several places above. MRV back on.

I am happy to pay $3 per month for MRV.


----------



## vanthof

I followed Doug's advice for submitting a request for MRV online. Less than 24 hours later I had Whole Home DRV enabled and working perfectly.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Steve0296

I emailed three times over a week with no results and not even a reply. I called and they enabled it without a problem.


----------



## Doug Brott

Steve0296 said:


> I emailed three times over a week with no results and not even a reply. I called and they enabled it without a problem.


There is an extra submit button on the e-mail page. If you never hit this second submit button, DIRECTV will never get the message. If this happened to you 3 times, It's very likely the root cause.


----------



## Doug Brott

jerryk6969 said:


> All in all, the the system works great (as it did during beta) and aside from the waiting to get MRV reactivated the experience was OK. The tech showed up on time and it only took us about 1 hour to get everything unboxed, connected and set up, including new software dl. Oh, and I got the HR24 for 99.00 and the H23 for free so I am a happy camper!


The tech should be forcing a download on any new receivers you may have gotten. However, he should NOT force a download on any existing receivers.


----------



## Steve0296

Doug Brott said:


> There is an extra submit button on the e-mail page. If you never hit this second submit button, DIRECTV will never get the message. If this happened to you 3 times, It's very likely the root cause.


It's nice to know they weren't ignoring me. Glad I didn't complain to the CSR about not getting any replies. If it were me, I would have put the security code entry on the second page, after the "before you submit" reminders about online help.


----------



## stuartrawling

I only have TV in 2 rooms, and have a H22-100 and a R22-100. I was happily using MRV in CE and the Beta. Since it was turned off I have emailed, then phoned 5 times, and spoken to 7 different people. Basically it seems that I have the "R22 problem". 

The first CSR I spoke to changed my package around so I was MRV eligible, but then MRV was not enabled. Repeated phone calls have not warranted a result.

Multiple CSR's at D* insist I must install an additional HD unit for MRV to be enabled. In order to do this I am told I must have the DECA installation (despite CAT 6 being connected to all the units), as well as purchase a HD receiver. I am told I am not eligible for the "upgrade" of my units as part of the DECA upgrade, and so must purchase an additional HD receiver.

That makes a grand total of $250 inc tax etc. With the extra receiver, a more expensive package, and the MRV feee it would be costing me an extra $9 a month. It all seems a little excessive to just have them restore a service I was enjoying last week with the same equipment. I was very happy to pay $3...

Any advice?


----------



## OptimusPrime

Well,

Never thought it would happen - but my wife told me to do it. I make the money, and she allocates the spending.  

We added unsupported MRV for $3.00 per month using Doug's phone method. It took the CSR from 7:40 to 7:45. Up and running with no problem at all. We have Total Choice Plus, two HDDVR's, and an R-22 w/HD. And - we made out with 3 months of free Showtime.


----------



## adamson

Like I said ethernet enabled peoples...enjoy it until your update comes! But remember its not the software its your equipment going bad. Hard to believe this when its rolled back to prior version and everything works fine. And no support for anything if you have unsupported MRV period. Thats what I have been told directly from Directv themselves. I wonder if our dvrs do fail what are we to do...pay another $199.00...


----------



## Doug Brott

upmichigan said:


> Like I said ethernet enabled peoples...enjoy it until your update comes! But remember its not the software its your equipment going bad. Hard to believe this when its rolled back to prior version and everything works fine. And no support for anything if you have unsupported MRV period. Thats what I have been told directly from Directv themselves. I wonder if our dvrs do fail what are we to do...pay another $199.00...


And like I said .. many people are enjoying Ethernet enabled MRV using the new release. While you may be having issues on your equipment, this does not appear to be a widespread problem.


----------



## DX9100

Sent and email last weekend to DTV and after a few back and forth emails they activated MRV for $3.00 per month and using my existing ethernet for MRV. No issues here and all is well so far.


----------



## suddenlyissoon

I couldn't find a thread about this and didn't want to start a new thread since it's unsupported but here it goes.

I have my HR23 hooked up via ethernet, a regular hd receiver via ethernet, and then a HR22 hooked up via wireless. The distance is probably no more than 8 feet but it crosses a hallways so I didn't want to run a new piece of cable through the house. All this goes in to a Buffalo router (G-speeds) running DD-WRT. 

My problem is two fold. First, every time the wireless adapter renews its lease the HR22 loses connection with the other units. I tried to fix this by making it a static IP which worked but brought about problem 2. With the static IP (and now without it since I have reset everything) I could start a show and everything would be fine. I get about 15-20 minutes in to it and it stops and pops up the box asking me whether or not I want to delete this program. This happens every time I'm trying to stream from my HR22. It does not happen when I try to stream from my HR23 to the regular HD receiver. 

Has anyone got any ideas on how to fix this? It's driving me up the walls! Does wireless G just not have enough strength to push it? Even at full signal?

The only thing I can think to do that I haven't tried is to swap out the locations of the HD receiver and the HD DVR so that both are hard wired in to the router. However, I don't think this is going to make much difference. I also thought about doing some port forwarding to the static IP of the wireless HR23 but haven't had a chance yet.


----------



## sonofcool

I am not sure if this would help, but to isolate the problem to the wireless segment, if it were me, I would run a direct cable for an evening or two to make sure it was working ok wired.


----------



## Swagger

Just read through the entire thread... great info! I noticed that most people receiving the "unsupported MVR service" were beta users prior to requesting. I have all of the prerequisite hardware / services: multiple hr23's, DVR service, HD service, cat6 cabled gigabit network with homeruns to each receiver). Will I have any problems requesting unsupported MVR service or getting the feature to work being that I was not a beta tester? Also, is there any truth behind claims that unsupported MVR service will no longer function properly after the next software update? Thanks!


----------



## Doug Brott

suddenlyissoon said:


> Has anyone got any ideas on how to fix this? It's driving me up the walls! Does wireless G just not have enough strength to push it? Even at full signal?


Yup, this is pretty much the story .. You should avoid Wireless & Powerline if there is any other way.


----------



## Doug Brott

Swagger said:


> Just read through the entire thread... great info! I noticed that most people receiving the "unsupported MVR service" were beta users prior to requesting. I have all of the prerequisite hardware / services: multiple hr23's, DVR service, HD service, cat6 cabled gigabit network with homeruns to each receiver). Will I have any problems requesting unsupported MVR service or getting the feature to work being that I was not a beta tester? Also, is there any truth behind claims that unsupported MVR service will no longer function properly after the next software update? Thanks!


You're fine and no, there is not truth to that claim ..


----------



## bacardiator

Hello,

I have the Choice Extra Package, with the HD service and an HD DVR, and another compatible HD receiver.

Is the package I have outdated? Would I have to upgrade to another one?
Also, I just renewed my contract for 2 years by accepting the H24 for free. They threw in $20 off the Choice Extra Package for 6 months, $10 off for a year for the HD service, and free Showtime/Starz for 3 months. 

If I upgrade the package, will this affect the freebies I just got? I remember when I took on DTV 3 years ago, I upgraded the package about 4 months into the contract, and all my freebies and discounts were voided because of it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Swagger

Thank you!



Doug Brott said:


> You're fine and no, there is not truth to that claim ..


----------



## pbielski

I called D* a week or so ago to activate the post-Beta MRV. The CSR said that I was the second beta tester she had activated and knew what to do. It took only a few minutes and everything was back and running perfectly. It was really painless.


----------



## sonofcool

The Tech is here now. Turns out that my order to swap out the HR15 was for an H24 not the HR24. The order I was looking at said "HD Rec", which I thought meant "Recorder", but it turns out it meant "Receiver". So what I thought was free is costing me $99 now. Still not a bad deal so I'm going for it. 

My Tech is a really nice guy, he says that he's done one or two of these before, but I have a feeling it's really his first one. He definitely has not done a 5 DVR setup before.

Although the order shows a 16 port switch, and he just called DirecTV to confirm, He is still questioning the need for it. Supposedly has has everything he needs on the truck including the HR24, so hopefully the rest of the upgrade goes smoothly.


----------



## micky76ag

Here is the text of the e-mail traffic between myself and DirecTV:



> I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill.





> Thanks for writing. I see that you're one of our loyal customers. I just want to let you know that we appreciate your business.
> 
> I understand you are interested in adding the DIRECTV's Whole-Home DVR service to your account. For your reference, here are the equipment requirements for this service:
> 
> - DIRECTV Plus HD DVR (HR20 and higher)
> - Whole-Home enabled HD or HD DVR Receiver for each additional TV sharing content (HR20/H21 or higher)
> - HD Access
> - DVR Service
> 
> Based on our records, your DVR (R15-300 and R16-300) receivers are not capable of Whole-Home DVR.
> 
> Additionally, please note that in order to enjoy the very best experience with our Whole-Home DVR service, customers must make use of our SWiM network. Our proven technology creates a connection (network) with coaxial cables and eliminates issues that exist with an Ethernet connection (network) such as Freeze Frame and Pixelation. Testing has shown that DIRECTV may not be able to completely eliminate some of these issues within an Ethernet network where Whole-Home DVR Service is being used.
> 
> Furthermore, Whole-Home DVR capable receivers (except H24/HR24s) need DECAs (DIRECTV Ethernet to Coaxial Adapters) which allow networking and sharing of recorded content between HD and HD DVR receivers over coaxial cable. Non Whole-Home DVR capable receivers need Band-Stop Filters to stop signal distortion for non-network capable receivers on a coaxial network.
> 
> We believe that the upgrade is a substantial value and provides the very best Whole-Home DVR Service experience. We strongly encourage you to take this upgrade offer so that you can receive fully supported and optimal usage of the Whole-Home DVR service.
> 
> This upgrade amounting to $99.00 includes the following:
> 
> - SWiM Installation
> - DECA (DIRECTV Ethernet to Coax Adapter)
> - Band-Stop Filter
> - Receiver Swaps (Ensures all receivers are SWiM compatible)
> *New 2 year service agreement applies for advanced receiver swaps (12 month service agreement for standard receiver swaps)
> - Internet Connection Kit (Coax)
> - Troubleshooting (Additional support specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service)
> 
> Depending on your individual equipment/system setup, up to $49 Standard Professional Installation fee may apply. A representative can tell you if an installation charge will apply when you place your order.
> 
> To schedule your complete Whole-Home DVR upgrade installation or to learn about special upgrade offers, please call us at 1-800-531-5000. Our customer care hours of operations are from 8:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m. local time, based on where you receive your service. Our call center is staffed with knowledgeable Customer Service Representatives who are ready to help.
> 
> You may also go to directv.com/wholehome for more information.





> You are incorrect about my receivers.
> 
> I do not have a R15-300 or a R16-300.
> 
> My receivers are: HR20-70, HR22-100 and HR22-100.
> 
> My system worked fine under the beta using my current home networking equipment.
> 
> Please add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill.
> 
> I understand the set up will be unsupported and that you will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service. I also understand, the unsupported offer doesn't include DECAs and Band-Stop Filters nor receiver swaps.





> Thanks for writing. I see you've been with us for several years and I would like to let you know that we appreciate your business.
> 
> We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service. To clarify your statement about DIRECTV supporting network based Whole-Home DVR, DIRECTV has not supported and does not have plans to support network based Whole-Home DVR. As such, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the network based Whole-Home DVR Service. For questions about this set up, please seek assistance in our technical forum at http://forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp.
> 
> I have added the Whole-Home DVR service to your account.The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on the "Recent Activity" tab in the "Account Overview" page.
> 
> Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes that are made mid month, such as adding or removing a service, will show as charges or credits from the day the change occurred to the end of that 30 day period.
> 
> Thank you again for writing and participating in the Cutting Edge user group.


----------



## jocallag339

I had D* out for a service call and the tech replaced my wife's H22-100(HD enabled) receiver with a HR22-100 HD DVR receiver to try and resolve a pixalization problem on 241 and 607 HD channels. This did not resolve the problem and the tech ended up installing a SWIM LNB and the invertor and now my HR20-700 and HR22-100 are both hooked up with SWIM and one connection each. The SWM install resolved the pixalization issues and let me now use MRV. Now I was able to go online to my D* account and activate Whole Home DVR service and it now works over my home wireless and ethernet connections.

BTW the Whole Home DVR Documentation post was incredibly detailed. Thanks


----------



## mdavej

pbielski said:


> I called D* a week or so ago to activate the post-Beta MRV. The CSR said that I was the second beta tester she had activated and knew what to do. It took only a few minutes and everything was back and running perfectly. It was really painless.


+1

I just called and told the CSR I had MRV during the beta and wanted to turn it back on. She knew what I was talking about and after a short spiel about it not being supported on my home network, she turn it on and I was back in business in just a few minutes. No problems at all.


----------



## mlbrand

We are having Whole Home MRV installed, and am wondering if we will lose any capability to record/view multiple shows. We currently have three HD-DVR's, and two of them have two sat. cables in to each of their two tuners, the third DVR only has one sat line in. So we can record/view 5 shows at once total in our home. Will this still be possible, or will we lose some of that capability?


----------



## henryld

mdavej said:


> +1
> 
> I just called and told the CSR I had MRV during the beta and wanted to turn it back on. She knew what I was talking about and after a short spiel about it not being supported on my home network, she turn it on and I was back in business in just a few minutes. No problems at all.


+1


----------



## kdonnel

I tried calling and hit a brick wall.

I talked to a CSR and his supervisor who were unable to either turn on MRV in an unspupported fashion or add the $10 monthly credit for 24 months for HD service.

I was told that the MRV would only work with supported hardware and I was wrong.

I was told that the Atlanta area is not elligible for the $10 HD Access credit because there are not enough Dish subscribers in our area.

I have submitted a email request using the instructions in this thread to get MRV added in an unspupported configuration.

I guess I will try calling back and hope I get a more intelligent CSR for the $10monthly HD Access credit.


----------



## Reuban

A quick question about "Unsupported" MRV.

I have a HR20 and a HR23. 

Both are Hardwired to my home network router via Ethernet.

I DO NOT have a SWIM install (So two co-ax to each receiver).

My question is basically would "Unsupported" MRV work for me? 

I was not part of the Beta, but since I already have everything networked would like to try out MRV to see how much use it gets, before I upgrade to DECA / SWIM.

Thanks for the help.

Reu


----------



## JimMariner

Reuban said:


> A quick question about "Unsupported" MRV.
> 
> I have a HR20 and a HR23.
> 
> Both are Hardwired to my home network router via Ethernet.
> 
> I DO NOT have a SWIM install (So two co-ax to each receiver).
> 
> My question is basically would "Unsupported" MRV work for me?
> 
> I was not part of the Beta, but since I already have everything networked would like to try out MRV to see how much use it gets, before I upgrade to DECA / SWIM.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Reu


Yes, Unsupported MRV would work,
I have mine set up in a simular fashion. 
I am sure you will become addicted to it in no time at all. 
You have the required 2 units to make MRV work.

So I'd say, GO FOR IT !!!


----------



## iacas

Reuban said:


> I have a HR20 and a HR23.
> Both are Hardwired to my home network router via Ethernet.
> I DO NOT have a SWIM install (So two co-ax to each receiver).
> My question is basically would "Unsupported" MRV work for me?
> 
> I was not part of the Beta, but since I already have everything networked would like to try out MRV to see how much use it gets, before I upgrade to DECA / SWIM.


I'm in the same boat as you - I have an HR20 and an HR21 currently. I just sent the email off. My DVRs are connected to two AirPort Expresses via ethernet and I'm looking forward to seeing this working. It'll solve a lot of problems with the wife not wanting to be banished to the bedroom just because she recorded a show there.

Again I went the email route. I hope it works.


----------



## thegamer36

Trying to get Whole Home DVR Service was a bit of a hassle until I found this post. A couple of CSR calls did not work for me. No one could get it to work. They both wanted to get me a DECA setup, but I don't want to spend the $150.00 right now. I found this post and sent out an email. When I got home from work, voila, Whole Home DVR Service was activated. 

Thanks.


----------



## chrisguy

I'm giving the e-mail a try. Sent my message at about 9:30am today.

I have an HR23 and R22, so I don't know if it's going to work. The R22 is in the kids playroon so I don't really want to pay the extra $$ to upgrade it to an HR, even though it's a HD TV.


----------



## elshagon

re-activated mrv today by calling customer service. nice to have that feature back again!


----------



## iacas

elshagon said:


> re-activated mrv today by calling customer service. nice to have that feature back again!


I'm thinking of calling back again. I didn't get a response to my email from yesterday.


----------



## chrpai

I called in last night and when prompted for what I wanted I said whole home dvr. After a bit of a wait an agent answered and he knew exactly what to do once I said unsuppoted own network.


----------



## iacas

iacas said:


> I'm thinking of calling back again. I didn't get a response to my email from yesterday.


I called in. Within about five minutes the agent had it set up. I also got the 24 months of HD credit ($10) for being on Auto BillPay so effectively I'm being paid $7/month over my previous plan to have MRV.

I just tried it out and it works beautifully. Less of a slowdown when skipping 30 seconds or starting playback than I would have guessed.


----------



## ike609

made the call used the key word "Unsupported" and it was done!
Thanks!


----------



## no1hedberg

I just got it going. First CSR got it set up. Tried to sell the upgraded equipment. I declined the new equipment, had to wait 2 or 3 minutes for the MRV option to appear in the menu, then it was just a simple matter of agreeing to share playlists.


----------



## dhkinil

iacas said:


> I called in. Within about five minutes the agent had it set up. I also got the 24 months of HD credit ($10) for being on Auto BillPay so effectively I'm being paid $7/month over my previous plan to have MRV.
> 
> I just tried it out and it works beautifully. Less of a slowdown when skipping 30 seconds or starting playback than I would have guessed.


I would like to try the unsupported version as well, I would even go the DECA route if I got 24 months free HD, did you say anything special, to get this? I treid telling them I have had service for a long time, did not do much when I called.

thanks,


----------



## iacas

dhkinil said:


> I would like to try the unsupported version as well, I would even go the DECA route if I got 24 months free HD, did you say anything special, to get this? I treid telling them I have had service for a long time, did not do much when I called.


I just asked if they had a $10 off deal they were running for people. I wasn't even sure what it was for, but she said it was for auto bill paying customers.


----------



## dhkinil

iacas said:


> I just asked if they had a $10 off deal they were running for people. I wasn't even sure what it was for, but she said it was for auto bill paying customers.


thanks


----------



## somenon

I did a "self install" on my D* system a couple of years ago. I got all high-def stuff and ended up getting a DVR about a year and a half ago. I also ran CAT5 with all of my coax when installing, because I knew that MRV (and other network features) were in the distant future.

I was upset to hear that when MRV went national they were "requiring" (I use that term loosely) the DECA boxes. I read some threads (including ones in this post) and decided to give the MRV activation *without DECA* a whirl:

I called D* this last weekend (Saturday - June 12th I believe) to activate MRV (or Whole Home DVR service). 
She told me that she would need to schedule someone to come out and install the DECA boxes ($99 for equipment, $49 to install). I told her that I had called and spoken with another CSR rep a few days earlier (wasn't sure if the "Beta" thing would work) and that he told me as long as I had the units "networked" that I could have the MRV-Unsupported service turned on. She had no clue what I was talking about, and kept insisting that she couldn't turn it on without the DECA option. I kept saying "Well, the guy I talked to a few days ago, told me I could get it turned on in unsupported mode. I didn't do it then because I had to step into a meeting, and didn't have time". 
After hassling with her for a couple of minutes, I finally said "I think he said something about an MRV Account Attribute, with the 'U' option." She had no clue again, but I kept insisting. She also said, "we'll have to verify that your receivers are compatible". You can do this, but I just told her "that guy I talked to did that, and said I'm good to go".
She finally said, ok, let me see if it will even let me activate it.... Ok sir, can you check to see if it's working....

It's working fine. Just tell them that you called and spoke with somebody else who told you that you could do it. Keep insisting, and you'll get it.

BTW, I have a generic 10/100 switch connecting my 3 receivers to my 1 DVR, works perfectly. Haven't tried doing multiple streams yet, we really only watch TV in our living room (HR21) and our Bedroom (H21).


----------



## bacardiator

will I be able to do this if I wasn't a beta customer?


----------



## joed32

bacardiator said:


> will I be able to do this if I wasn't a beta customer?


They don't know that.


----------



## bacardiator

Thanks.
Called last night, at first, the csr was pushing the whole "you need to upgrade for $99" pitch, I followed the instructions, she put me on hold, came back on the line, and BAM, she said it was turned on.


----------



## sonofcool

bacardiator said:


> will I be able to do this if I wasn't a beta customer?


I don't see why not. The beta program is all voluntary and I doubt that they keep track of who downloaded it. Further, my guess is they wouldn't care. You are still paying the $3 per month but their support cost is zero (since it's unsupported).


----------



## Shoveler

I tried this, followed all instructions, the CSR enabled MRV, but the DVRs were unable to "see" each other (after resetting each DVR). After getting disconnected from first CSR, called back and got a second CSR, who said that he was reading in the log what the first CSR had done. I read the instructions from this thread, the second CSR said that what I was reading was exactly what the first CSR had done. He finally told me that I was in an area that was not enabled for the unsupported MRV (Cedar Rapids, Iowa), that my only option would be getting the DECA hardware. Does this sound right to those of you who know what you're talking about? Should I call back and try again with a different CSR?

Just in anticipation of questions, I am confident that my home network is enabled and working properly, and my PS3 can see all 3 DTV DVRs, it is just unable to play the videos. But I know they are visible on the network. If the PS3 can see them, it seems they should certainly be able to see each other, right?

Update to add...

OK, after posting this, it stuck in my mind, and I became more and more convinced that the first two CSRs were simply mistaken. I also know from experience that if you call back often enough, you will eventually get the response you want.  So I'm on the phone now with Barry (who confided in me that he is known by his superiors as "the splurger"), he viewed my account and said that I will need the DECA hardware that normally costs $99, but that since I have been such a good DTV customer for such a long time, he will arrange for me to get it at no cost, PLUS he offered my the free HD package and 6 months of free premium channels with auto cancel at the end of the free period and no commitment. Still seems like I shouldn't need the HW, but if they are giving it free, I guess I don't care much either way, it'll just cost me a few hours to sit and wait for the installer to show up, but I'll setup for a time when I'll be home anyway, no big.

I'm still very curious about why they are convinced that I need the HW, but if the end result is the same (MRV with no setup fee), I'm content.


----------



## chrpai

I wasn't in the beta program and they gave it to me. Now during the conversation the CSR mentioned the beta program and he implied I knew about this because of that but I never corrected him.


----------



## bdmongo

Need some help here. I just activated my whole home DVR service unsupported. I have three DVR's. Two of them are fine and sharing now. The third is an HR21 HDDVR and it says the mrv is not activated, please call customer service to activate. I think the network cable was unplugged when DTV activated the service but one of the other DVR's was not hooked up at all at that time and it is fine. Does anyone have a good idea for how I can get this third DVR to recognize that my mvr service is activated. What can I try? I am a pretty experienced computer user and good with networking. Please help me out here with some ideas. Of course, I already tried resetting the receiver.


----------



## sonofcool

Chrpai,
I was going to ask you a few questions to help troubleshoot your network (Receiver software versions, pinging the IP addresses, Network status displays on the DVRs), but it looks like you chose to get the supported MRV which I think is the safest bet.

I think the reason they only support DECA is exactly the kind of issue you are having. They can't expect all of their CSRs to be home networking experts and people's home networks vary a HUGE amount in layout and quality. If they can standardize on one infrastructure to support, it is much easier for both sides to achieve a good experience with MRV.


----------



## sonofcool

bdmongo,
Unfortunately, I think you need to either call back or re-email. My guess is that they didn't authorize that third DVR.


----------



## The Merg

bdmongo said:


> Need some help here. I just activated my whole home DVR service unsupported. I have three DVR's. Two of them are fine and sharing now. The third is an HR21 HDDVR and it says the mrv is not activated, please call customer service to activate. I think the network cable was unplugged when DTV activated the service but one of the other DVR's was not hooked up at all at that time and it is fine. Does anyone have a good idea for how I can get this third DVR to recognize that my mvr service is activated. What can I try? I am a pretty experienced computer user and good with networking. Please help me out here with some ideas. Of course, I already tried resetting the receiver.


Try refreshing your services and see if that takes care of it. You can also try resetting your receiver.



sonofcool said:


> bdmongo,
> Unfortunately, I think you need to either call back or re-email. My guess is that they didn't authorize that third DVR.


MRV isn't authorized by receiver, but by account.

- Merg


----------



## sonofcool

The Merg said:


> Try refreshing your services and see if that takes care of it. You can also try resetting your receiver.
> 
> MRV isn't authorized by receiver, but by account.
> 
> - Merg


Fair enough, thanks for the clarification, i was guessing.


----------



## DaMaine1

:jumpingjaThanks Doug. Your instructions worked like a charm. I did however get the cold shoulder from the e-mail (no reply) so I used the second method which worked out well.


----------



## kdebello

Used MRV during the beta flawlessly. Networked my house for it. When the beta ended, I called Directv only to be given the run around. 

Did the email thing, no dice. Called up 5 times, no dice. Called again and found someone who got it to work in a few minutes. 2 days later, MRV not working again.

My main problem is not that they can't get MRV to work, but that I get a different reason each time. I was told my receiver cannot be authorized and I need new ones. Currently we have 2 HR22's. 

It seems as though the CSRs don't know what "unsupported" means, they don't know what equipment we need, and their only answer is to push an upgrade on us.


----------



## ssandhoops

I called regarding Sunday Ticket and to ask for the 24 month HD fee credit (which I got) and thought I'd see if they could activate the wholehome DVR service using my existing network also. CSR could not figure out how to do it. I said no problem and ended the call then remembered this thread and tried the suggested email. Within 15 minutes I had a reply and wholehome DVR service activated. The email route is definitely the way to go.


----------



## xmguy

kdebello said:


> Used MRV during the beta flawlessly. Networked my house for it. When the beta ended, I called Directv only to be given the run around.
> 
> Did the email thing, no dice. Called up 5 times, no dice. Called again and found someone who got it to work in a few minutes. 2 days later, MRV not working again.
> 
> My main problem is not that they can't get MRV to work, but that I get a different reason each time. I was told my receiver cannot be authorized and I need new ones. Currently we have 2 HR22's.
> 
> It seems as though the CSRs don't know what "unsupported" means, they don't know what equipment we need, and their only answer is to push an upgrade on us.


Call the Rentention dept. Have them add it for you. If they can't do it ask to speak with a manager.


----------



## nathj

Thank you.
I had previously called Directv about adding MRV and was told that I needed all this new equipment. A few days later, I browsed your forum (was not a member at the time) and saw the information on e-mailing the request. I sent the email and 1 hour later I was up and running. This is really a great forum and I am happy to be a new member. Thanks again.


----------



## xmguy

nathj said:


> Thank you.
> I had previously called Directv about adding MRV and was told that I needed all this new equipment. A few days later, I browsed your forum (was not a member at the time) and saw the information on e-mailing the request. I sent the email and 1 hour later I was up and running. This is really a great forum and I am happy to be a new member. Thanks again.


Glad it worked. Welcome to DBSTalk.com


----------



## hasan

nathj said:


> Thank you.
> I had previously called Directv about adding MRV and was told that I needed all this new equipment. A few days later, I browsed your forum (was not a member at the time) and saw the information on e-mailing the request. I sent the email and 1 hour later I was up and running. This is really a great forum and I am happy to be a new member. Thanks again.


This place is a gold mine for anyone with D* equipment. It is also addictive.


----------



## RoyGBiv

I thought I'd share my experience getting MRV activated. 

I know that the preferred method now to active MRV over ethernet instead of DECA is e-mail, but yesterday I wanted to activate it, and I had no idea how long the e-mail route would take, so I tried calling. The CSR I got was nice, polite, and knowledgeable. When I told him what I wanted, he said he could do it, but I had to understand that it wouldn't be supported, and they recommended the DECA option. I declined, and he said, "OK, but you can always switch to DECA when you want to." I said, "OK," and he went on, "Just give me a moment." Not really sure what he was doing I figured I would make small talk and see if he really knew what he was doing. I told him I had read on the internet that most CSRs weren't sure how to do this, and I was glad I'd found one who did. His response was "Well, we all know how to do this. I know that information you're talking about, and it's proprietary information for DirecTV CSRs and shouldn't be on the web in the first place." He seemed pretty pissed off I was questioning anything a CSR might or might not know how to do, so I just shut up and let him proceed. 

In about two more minutes he was done. I checked my account, and MRV was added, and I went to my 3 DVRs, and without my going into the menu, each one automatically was reset to show all three DVR playlists when hitting "list." I checked, and each one is working perfectly.

SMK


----------



## hdtvfan0001

nathj said:


> Thank you.
> I had previously called Directv about adding MRV and was told that I needed all this new equipment. A few days later, I browsed your forum (was not a member at the time) and saw the information on e-mailing the request. I sent the email and 1 hour later I was up and running. This is really a great forum and I am happy to be a new member. Thanks again.


:welcome_s

Enjoy the wealth of information here - many folks are here to help.


----------



## xmetalx

RoyGBiv, yeah it really shouldnt be on the Internet. Then again, all CSR's should be fully informed of this information already, which would negate the need for any of us to explain the process.

Also, awesome name


----------



## riprecked

OP you rock. Email script failed (never heard back) so I tried the call today. CSR was at first reluctant but then she checked with someone and flipped it on. Works great.

Thanks OP!


----------



## johnclark79

Today I had the same experience as a lot of people have mentioned on the thread - DTV wanted to charge $150 for new equipment and setup because "special filters" had to be setup. I tried the email tip within 10 minutes of saying no thanks to the charges and within 30 minutes I received a reply saying the service has been activated. I just tried it and it works like a champ. My main HDDVR is hard wired into my router and the 2nd HD receiver is using a wireless bridge - no latency or jumps even when fast forwaring through commercials


----------



## ttubbiola

I have 3 DVRs each was running over wireless and, though it would play, there were serious lags if I tried to skip, ff,etc. I just connected them to my wired gigabit switch and now it works perfectly. :joy:


----------



## arporro

Doug Brott said:


> DIRECTV has asked that we make a change in our process for requesting 'unsupported' setup.
> 
> At this point, the recommended (and requested by DIRECTV) method for getting your account set to 'unsupported' is to use E-mail.
> 
> 
> Enter your contact information
> For Topic, select "Services"
> For Topic, select "Whole Home DVR Service"
> For Subject, Enter "Please enable Whole Home DVR Service for public beta customer"
> For Question, Enter "I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill."
> Enter the security information
> Press Continue
> 
> At this point, please do not use Twitter nor call CSRs to make this request. Sending an E-mail will provide you with the most effective method to success.


Just wanted to say thanks for the tip! I followed your directions and now have MRV working with two HR20's on my home network. Sent the email in today (Sunday) and literally had a response within 5 minutes. Also saved $150.00 to boot.


----------



## AndrewCCM

just did the email deal for "Unsupported" and it was turned on within 10min...

Only issue I have right now... None of my receivers can connect to the satellite... (started this morning). I believe my dual tuner multiplexer/power boost deal is defective. Tech not going to be out until Wed, so I won't be able to verify that the CSR did indeed enable the mult-room..

Perhaps an ignorant question... But why in the heck can't we use our DVRs when there is no satellite signal? I mean, it's not like I don't have tons of stuff that I could view (recorded) while waiting days on service repair... Grrrr


----------



## Xsabresx

arporro said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for the tip! I followed your directions and now have MRV working with two HR20's on my home network. Sent the email in today (Sunday) and literally had a response within 5 minutes. Also saved $150.00 to boot.


Apparently it is hit or miss on the email. I sent one Sunday and have so far gotten no response.

EDIT: Second email was the charm. Love the "ok, but you are on your own" email response


----------



## Kojo62

Wow, I think I had one of the best outcomes I've read here.

After reading this thread, I decided to give the e-mail procedure a quick try. To my surprise, I just got a reply back from D* in less than a half-hour. It contained the typical "unsupported" disclaimer and stated that Whole-Home DVR service had just been added to my account. About 5 minutes after that, my both DVRs showed Multi-Room viewing as active, and as of now, the feature is working once again for me.

For comparison with others, I have the Total Choice Plus grandfathered package and both HD & DVR service, and I was not forced to pick a current package. I have an HR20-100 and an HR23-700 on my system (in addition to two older non HD receivers). I was a participant in the MRV beta also.

All in all, that was _really_ painless. I guess I got lucky on the CSR roulette wheel tonight.


----------



## Teacherman

Ok, I used the email route and it was set up almost immediately the only problem I am having is that my Hr20 can see my Hr21 but the Hr21 cannot see the Hr20. Hr21 is hardwired and Hr 21 is wireless. I have reset both, made sure sharing is set on both. Any ideas?


----------



## Teacherman

Oops, meant the Hr20 is wireless.


----------



## dodgeboy

This process worked perfectly for me. Was enabled within an hour or two (after 5pm) and works flawlessly. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## tnbagwell

I posted this question in another thread a day or so ago, but have not yet received a response...so I thought I'd try here.

I haven't seen this issue come up, so I apologize if it's been addressed.

I downloaded and activated the Directv2PC software, and it works great from the computer side. From the television, I could access files on my computer, which was also great. (HR 24, wired LAN.)

I then loaded the software on the computer upstairs. Now, whenever I try to access my downstairs computer from the television, the only computer it can see is the one upstairs.

Is there something I can do in order to see both computers (or, ideally, all 5 computers on the LAN, assuming I load the proper application on all of them.)

Bonus Question: When I initially was able to see the downstairs computer, I was able to access a number of video files I had stored there. However, it would not play the audio for any of them. Is there some way to address this?


----------



## ghostbuster

My friend has 6 HR23's. If he added the MVR service would there be a playlist for the other 5 boxes on each box?


----------



## hasan

ghostbuster said:


> My friend has 6 HR23's. If he added the MVR service would there be a playlist for the other 5 boxes on each box?


Yes, if he tells each box to share its content. (and he has all the MRV stuff (either a home network or SWM/DECA from D*))


----------



## jbn

Worked perfectly here. 17 mins between confirmation email of my request and DirecTV email confirming activation/add.


----------



## ghostbuster

He has SWM on a home network. DECA is going to cost money to install?

if everyone else has no problems then it seems home network is fine


----------



## hasan

ghostbuster said:


> He has SWM on a home network. DECA is going to cost money to install?
> 
> if everyone else has no problems then it seems home network is fine


I would be concerned about future obsolescence, but other than that a properly functioning hard-wired network will do remarkably well. In my case, DECA was better (especially trick play smoothness), and I got a new dish (with better performance), all cables re-ended with better grade connectors, all the required DECA units, including the one needed for internet access, and the install for a grand total of $25.00.

There was no way I was going to stay with my home network at that price.


----------



## hatchet

Doug Brott said:


> I posted a thread last week in which I detailed a method for getting MRV enabled in an 'unsupported' mode when talking to a CSR.
> 
> DIRECTV has asked that we make a change in our process for requesting 'unsupported' setup.
> 
> At this point, the recommended (and requested by DIRECTV) method for getting your account set to 'unsupported' is to use E-mail.
> 
> Simply click here to get started.
> 
> Enter your contact information
> For Topic, select "Services"
> For Topic, select "Whole Home DVR Service"
> For Subject, Enter "Please enable Whole Home DVR Service for public beta customer"
> For Question, Enter "I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill."
> Enter the security information
> Press Continue
> 
> At this point, please do not use Twitter nor call CSRs to make this request. Sending an E-mail will provide you with the most effective method to success.


FWIW, I just followed this advice to the "T" and sent the email. I went for a swim and was gone for about two hours. I just came back, got a confirmation e-mail that Whole Home DVR Service was activated and it now shows up as "Currently Activated" under My Services whereas before it was not activated (call to enroll). I was also billed for it.

To add to it, I just had D* installed yesterday and activated. Right now I only have my HR24 DVR connected to my home network via ethernet. The two H24's are not online yet (I need to pick up a Gigabit switch).

Anyway, proof positive the e-mail route does in fact work .


----------



## 13lade

I dont think it was more than 5 minutes between email and activation! I've never seen DTV do something so efficiently  

I rarely post here, but read often.... so I just want to say that this site RULES when it comes to getting the best info on how to navigate DTV issues and technology! THANKS to all the guys who administer and contribute to the forums!


----------



## ghostbuster

hasan said:


> I would be concerned about future obsolescence, but other than that a properly functioning hard-wired network will do remarkably well. In my case, DECA was better (especially trick play smoothness), and I got a new dish (with better performance), all cables re-ended with better grade connectors, all the required DECA units, including the one needed for internet access, and the install for a grand total of $25.00.
> 
> There was no way I was going to stay with my home network at that price.


That awesome. only 25 bucks. Must have been some serious butt kissing on the phone.


----------



## hatchet

Quick question...

Has anyone experienced added "lag" in their home networks with MRV? I'm pretty sure it is my crap cable ISP but last night it was horrible while I was online trying to pay bills. I only have my HR24 connected via ethernet and it was on but idle. I wasn't downloading/recording anything on it.

Anyway, was probably coincidence but I'm rated at 10MB downloads and I wasn't getting anywhere close to that on speedtest. The only "new" factor was the HR24 ethernet connection and MRV activation.

I'll double check things tonight.


----------



## stel

so how does MRV work over the LAN? does it discover devices at layer2 or do you have to give it an IP address to connect to (layer3)? what if i had 2 separate systems on the LAN (in an apartment building with a LAN) and wanted my receiver to only see my other receivers and my neighbor to see only theirs? what speed does MRV need on the network? do i need DVR receivers for both the main (connected to antenna) receiver and the remote (on LAN only) receiver? i wish there was a good technical info page for MRV. i couldn't find one.


----------



## skidadesert79

I had a great chat with a CSR who had done these unsupported enablings many times. He ran into a problem with my account. 

He mentioned that I need two HD devices on my account and the R22, even with HD enabled, does not qualify as an HD device. He chuckled a little bit and mentioned he thought it should but the R22 is a strange box in the system.

The computer does not reconize the R22 as a HD capable device so I can not have MRV turned on. The solution was to get another HD device on the account; HD DVR or HD receiver. 

He did look up the offers he could apply to my account, since it has been one year since my last upgrade, and is able to offer me an HD Receiver for the price of shipping; like 21 bucks. I will probly do that after I think it over a bit.

He had everything set up and did not even have a problem with my Plus HD DVR service glitch. But the computer would not recognize my system as being eligible for MRV. 

This was after two other phone calls to CSR's that kept pushing the whole house upgrade. 

I will call back to see if I can get another HD device with the whole house upgrade for $99 as that may be the clincher for me.


----------



## pwhalley

*I tried this verbatim yesterday and they told me:*


> Thanks for writing. I see that you have been a customer for many years and I would
> like to let you know that we truly appreciate your business.
> 
> Please be informed that in order for you to take advantage of the Whole-Home DVR
> Service, your base package must be one of the packages that we currently offer (not
> an expired package). Our record shows that you are currently subscribed to TOTAL
> CHOICE PLUS. In this case, you must change your base package to either:
> 
> -CHOICE $58.99/month
> -CHOICE XTRA $63.99/month
> -CHOICE ULTIMATE $68.99/month
> -PREMIER $114.99/month
> 
> You will find information about all of our programming packages at
> directv.com/packages. You can compare pricing information by signing into your
> account and clicking on the "Change Package" link at the bottom of the page.
> 
> Once your package had been updated, you may write us back so we can add the
> Whole-Home DVR Service ($3/month) to your account or call us at 1-800-531-5000 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************1-800-531-5000******end_of_the_skype_highlighting from
> 8:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m. local time, based on where you receive your service and one
> of our customer service representatives will be happy to assist you.
> 
> Thanks again for writing and for giving us the chance to respond to your concerns.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Irish A.
> Employee # 100126749
> DIRECTV Customer Service


Changed to xtra

*Tried again:*


> Subject
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Please enable Whole Home DVR Service for public beta customer
> 
> Discussion Thread
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Response (Richelle C. - 100184031) - 06/29/2010 06:25 PM
> Dear Rev. Mehta,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to write us. I see that you have been a loyal DIRECTV
> customer for several years. We appreciate your business.
> 
> I understand your interest in adding the Whole-Home DVR Service. Please note that
> aside from the $3.00 monthly fee for Whole-Home DVR service, you will also need to
> place an order for Whole-Home DVR Upgrade which is $99.00. The Whole-Home DVR
> Upgrade includes the following:
> 
> 1. SWiM Installation
> -This provides the necessary cabling and installation to enable content sharing
> between receivers and ensures the best delivery of our newest services.
> 
> 2. DECA (DIRECTV Ethernet to Coax Adapter)
> -This an adapter that is use to connect (or network) receivers over the same coaxial
> cable distribution used for satellite signals.
> -This establishes a connection (or network) to enable the receivers to share content.
> -Creates a separate connection (or network) with the receivers so that performance
> on any other home network established by the customer isn't affected.
> Note: H/HR 24s have built-in DECAs.
> 
> 3.Band-Stop Filter
> -Blocks the Whole-Home DVR communication from traveling to receivers which are not
> compatible with the service.
> -This also helps ensure that the Whole-Home DVR Service performs at its best.
> 
> 4. Receiver Swaps
> -HD Receivers (HD and HD-DVRs) that are not SWiM or Whole-Home DVR compatible are
> swapped for HD Receivers that are SWiM and Whole-Home DVR compatible.
> Note: H20 receivers are swapped also.
> 
> -SD Receivers (including standard DVRs) that are not SWiM compatible are swapped for
> SD Receivers that are SWiM compatible.
> 
> 5. Internet Connection Kit (Coax)
> -This equipment provides the connection between HD and HD-DVR receivers and the
> customer's Broadband Internet Service.
> Note: Customers must have Broadband Internet Service and a router with an available
> port already in order to take advantage of the Whole-Home DVR Upgrade w/ Internet
> Connection Kit (Coax) offer.
> 
> 6. Troubleshooting
> -Additional support specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service.


I am using H24 & HR24 connected on a gigabit net.
What really browns my toast is that the installers have never installed one foot of coax or cat 5 to connect any of my boxes or the antenna but won't allow me to use my network even if I pay for the "service"!!

Hopeful - but don't know why.


----------



## sigma1914

pwhalley said:


> I am using H24 & HR24 connected on a gigabit net.
> What really browns my toast is that the installers have never installed one foot of coax or cat 5 to connect any of my boxes or the antenna but won't allow me to use my network even if I pay for the "service"!!
> 
> Hopeful - but don't know why.


Are you on a SWM setup? If so, then you have DECA built in & ready for MRV.


----------



## mdavej

pwhalley said:


> *I tried this verbatim yesterday and they told me:*
> 
> Changed to xtra
> 
> *Tried again:*
> 
> I am using H24 & HR24 connected on a gigabit net.
> What really browns my toast is that the installers have never installed one foot of coax or cat 5 to connect any of my boxes or the antenna but won't allow me to use my network even if I pay for the "service"!!
> 
> Hopeful - but don't know why.


Just call and ask. I have Total Choice Plus, and they turned on MRV for me in under 5 minutes. I played dumb and got it with no problem at all. "Hey, I used to have the MRV beta, and it quit working. Can you turn it back on." "We can do that sir, but we can't support it if you have a problem, and it will be $3/month." "No problem, throw the switch". I refreshed my services a few minutes later, and bam, MRV was working again.


----------



## redrover

How do you set up this method?? (the ethernet method) No deca?

Thanks


----------



## Mrmiami

redrover said:


> How do you set up this method?? (the ethernet method) No deca?
> 
> Thanks


Redrover, go back to the beginning of this thread and follow Doug's instructions for sending DirecTV an email to get this activated.
Assuming you've already done all of your Cat5 runs to your receivers and Router and your router can see all of the receivers (otherwise do a soft reset of your router and you should be good to go. Then send off your email (I just posted and copied most of the info) already provided in Doug's outlined instructions. Just so you know ahead of time.....there is still a monthy charge for this even though your doing it outside the Deca domain but it has always worked near flawlessly for me but I have since signed on with the DECA approach for the added security of support. Email can take a couple days to get activated, if you need any further help, drop us a line. Hope this helps.


----------



## redrover

I wasnt sure if there was any other hardware things to do other than the cat5. I also know you have to pay $3 per month. I have an older 5lnb dish with the lnb side by side so I guess I need an additional swm with deca. If I can install that at inside the house I t would be great. Im not hiking up a 24 foot ladder...

How good was the video and stuff when you did the ethernet?

If I go the Deca route I guess I can get all the stuff on ebay???

Thanks


----------



## mdavej

Cat5 is all you need. My video looks perfect over ethernet, even using wireless-N on one box. I don't have SWM either.


----------



## Mrmiami

redrover said:


> I wasnt sure if there was any other hardware things to do other than the cat5. I also know you have to pay $3 per month. I have an older 5lnb dish with the lnb side by side so I guess I need an additional swm with deca. If I can install that at inside the house I t would be great. Im not hiking up a 24 foot ladder...
> 
> How good was the video and stuff when you did the ethernet?
> 
> If I go the Deca route I guess I can get all the stuff on ebay???
> 
> Thanks


Nope, that's pretty much it. You can definately put your setup indoors but D* tech did go up to the dish for something maybe to get rid of the unecessary wiring? I don't know I didn't follow him around and I wasn't going up that ladder either (32Ft) :eek2: Video from all receivers was fine and really don't notice much of a difference but the added support made it worth the switch for us just for the peace of mind.
You could try Solid Signal too instead of eBay at least your assured it'll all be new stuff.


----------



## pwhalley

Thanks to all that replied to the 2 posts I made. Soon after my _reply_ to the _first_ request indicating I had changed to a current plan, repeating the receiver config. I had etc., the option was available on my receivers. Sorry I couldn't post sooner.

sigma1914:
I have a HR24 and H24. With these receivers NO DECA is needed (you probably know that). I do not have the SWIM config. I tried, but 'they' insisted on using the older 4 output dish. The only way to get swim was to get a combination of receivers and dvrs that would exceed the capacity of the 4 out antenna - regardless of the fact that 'they' were having to install some kind of antenna anyway. I suspect that if I were to add another HR24 tomorrow, 'they' would leave the feedhorn assy as is and put in the box (can't remember name) that gives same - only different- result inside instead of using the simpler setup.

Others are asking about the network config:

Receivers must share the same subnet (network 'software' side) and should be connected to the same physical network (no routers etc.) {that would be the hardwre side}. I would also avoid wireless repeater segments between the receivers if at all possible. Things _will_ work most smoothly if all receivers are connected to the same ethernet switch. If a router is present on the network and ther router is connected to the internet, that connection can be used for PPV purchases and for the on demand service that is available with the HR24 DVR's.

I have also seen some remarks suggesting some think a Gigabit network is necessary for this to work (well?). I would disagree. The network should be a non blocking configuration. Your switch(es) should be non-blocking few aren't today - except of course for wireless connections which are inherently blocking. Only when not able to share a common switch would a Gigabit link between the switches possibly be necessary and then only if you are passing data 'foreign' to the receivers across the same link.

My observations:
Both of my receivers connect at 100 MBs only. Yes, all the rest of my network equipment is Gigabit and yes, MRV does work fairly well - so far. Also, on demand downloads on/to the DVRs are available to all receivers on the network - in case that isn't obvious - once downloaded. They are available once downloading begins but download speed was limited to 2Mbs when I was testing. As a result, it is easy to deplete the stream when viewing while downloading.

I also am unable to access on demand listings on DTV from the H24. Consequently I can't solicit downloading of content from the web to the HR24 using the H24 user interface. I don't think this is a _necessary_ limitation.

I tried to record an all day ticket on the HR24 using MRV from the H24 and then start viewing 10 minutes after the start time on the same H24 but that didn't seem to work. I think it ought to of course. Starting the recording using MRV connected H24 did work but I was not able to see a recording in progress entry in the MRV list once recording had actually begun. After record was complete, I had to 'purchase' directly on the HR24, stop and then the recording was made available to the MRV list offered to the H24 and I was able to watch as expected. This is another place that I think there is room for improvement.

Again, thanks to all that contribute to making this an important and useful resource for us users.

Peter


----------



## hdtvluvr

I called a few days after the Beta MRV ended and got it added as unsupported since I had been using ethernet for months. I remember going online and looking at my account. Somewhere on the My Services - MRV page it showed unsupported.

I had self installed a SWIM8 a while ago and only needed the 3 deca units, a green labeled splitter and a BSF. I was able to get these a lot cheaper than D* so I installed these myself also. 

Now My Services - MRV page simply says Currently Activated. There isn't a mention of Unsupported. Does D* somehow know I now have Deca and removed the unsupported or does it simply not show up on that page any longer. 

Can someone that still has ethernet check their account and see if there's state unsupported?


----------



## RoyGBiv

I am using ethernet, and mine just says "actived," and makes no mention of "not supported." 
SMK


----------



## SParker

My Ethernet = "Currently Activated"


----------



## aldamon

Thank you Doug. We now have MRV enabled on an unsupported wireless network. I thought I'd give this a try after getting the $10 HD credit. Still $7 ahead. 

My network is wireless only and everything seems to be working fine. The only problem I had was getting the HR20-100 to enable MRV settings. Refreshing services on the Web site and resetting fixed the problem.

Here are some details: Our HR20-100 and HR22 are networked with DD-WRT wireless bridges (Netgear WNR834B-100NAR) in 802.11n-only mode. My router (very fast ASUS RT-N16) is running Tomato firmware and is in 40 MHz mode for maximum speed. All of the wireless devices in our house are N-only so the router never drops down to G speeds. I've also given the DirecTV boxes static IP addresses to help prevent any problems with the boxes finding each other. Fast forwarding and playing takes slightly longer than local content but otherwise remote content is indistinguishable from local content. Pretty sweet.

We'll see how the setup holds up over time with WAF but I think folks with a robust wireless setup like mine should give it a try.


----------



## aphex

I don't know how much truth there is to this (none?) but 3 times now I've had a CSR tell me that "we don't enable MRV anymore unless you have the DECA upgrade". I also sent an email to DirecTV... not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## Doug Brott

The e-mail group has been trained to handle this request .. I'm not sure about about the CSR group.


----------



## aphex

Doug Brott said:


> The e-mail group has been trained to handle this request .. I'm not sure about about the CSR group.


Perhaps its because I requested during the weekend? Does the email group still do their thing on the weekends?

Update: Email just came in. Good things come to those that wait


----------



## hatchet

aldamon said:


> I've also given the DirecTV boxes static IP addresses to help prevent any problems with the boxes finding each other. Fast forwarding and playing takes slightly longer than local content but otherwise remote content is indistinguishable from local content. Pretty sweet.
> 
> We'll see how the setup holds up over time with WAF but I think folks with a robust wireless setup like mine should give it a try.


I agree. If you have a fairly healthy home network (and know the basics), why not set up MRV via home network. I've read a lot where DECA is the preferred (read: supported) method but ethernet can and does work.

My only issue as of late (in my other thread) is I brought my second H24 online via an 8-port switch. Now, this H24 intermittently reports that the DVR has been disconnected from the network, when it hasn't AND the other H24 still has connection with the DVR, as the H24 in question SHOULD.

I have a Linksys WRT54G router running DD-WRT but I plan to switch to Tomato as the version of DD-WRT I have is not recommended (has to do with poor wireless performance).

Anyway, I'm not sure why the one H24 is getting "kicked" out while the other H24 seems fine. And why the issue is intermittent.


----------



## DJConan

About 90 minutes ago, I did my request via E-Mail and just received my confirmation and verified that the service was activated. I have the TC+ package and the e-mail was all that was necessary. Very easy.


----------



## stevendsnyder

Wish I had seen these instructions before my call to Customer Service, but I was able get Whole Home DVR activated by talking them through what equipment I had and that I had been part of the beta. They did have to pull in another CSR who had access to activate the unsupported flag on my account. A little effort, but well worth the benefits.


----------



## waylonrobert

I have a question: is it possible to use BOTH DECA and ethernet? Reason being I have a receiver outside that I don't want to bother running ethernet lines to. The receivers inside have ethernet lines running to them from a wiring closet (I had the beta before). Can I call/e-mail to enable ethernet, but then also use DECA simultaneously?


----------



## BK89

So I was somehow booted from whole home dvr on my account. I just called and they will not add it back unless I pay to upgrade to SWM and DECA. I am pretty pissed right now. I was part of the BETA. Basically the CSR just told me they don't want my $3 a month because I am on Ethernet. What a joke!! 

EDIT - Well I figured why not try sending the email again and sure enough within 10 minutes I was authorized again for MRV. I would just love to call back the CSR i talked to in technical support and have her check my MRV status right now after she said there is no way to enable it. Seriously, can DirecTV please get their CSRs all on one page. These problems seem to happen a lot! 

BTW - how great is DBSTalk.com when it comes to stuff like this. A big thank you to all the mods and contributors to this great resource!!


----------



## aldamon

hatchet said:


> I agree. If you have a fairly healthy home network (and know the basics), why not set up MRV via home network. I've read a lot where DECA is the preferred (read: supported) method but ethernet can and does work.


Or in my case, 802.11n. Five days without any problems so far.



BK89 said:


> So I was somehow booted from whole home dvr on my account. I just called and they will not add it back unless I pay to upgrade to SWM and DECA. I am pretty pissed right now. I was part of the BETA. Basically the CSR just told me they don't want my $3 a month because I am on Ethernet. What a joke!!


Hope this doesn't happen to me.


----------



## samw

Can you get "unsupported" MRV activated if you were not part of the beta program? Does the email route work in this case?


----------



## waylonrobert

samw said:


> Can you get "unsupported" MRV activated if you were not part of the beta program? Does the email route work in this case?


They have no way of knowing whether or not you were in the beta program. E-mail has been confirmed by multiple users here to be successful.


----------



## aldamon

samw said:


> Can you get "unsupported" MRV activated if you were not part of the beta program? Does the email route work in this case?


Yes.


----------



## sprkeng

It worked great. Thanks to all the members for your help.

I sent my email to D*TV and within 24 hours my MRV home networking service was activated.

Thanks again to you all.


----------



## aquatic

hatchet said:


> My only issue as of late (in my other thread) is I brought my second H24 online via an 8-port switch. Now, this H24 intermittently reports that the DVR has been disconnected from the network, when it hasn't AND the other H24 still has connection with the DVR, as the H24 in question SHOULD.
> 
> I have a Linksys WRT54G router running DD-WRT but I plan to switch to Tomato as the version of DD-WRT I have is not recommended (has to do with poor wireless performance).
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure why the one H24 is getting "kicked" out while the other H24 seems fine. And why the issue is intermittent.


The new 8 port Switch..is it one of the new "Green" Switches? I've found a few where if the switch doesn't detect traffic, then it'll do fun things to the port (from the DLINK site):



> Power Savings by Number of Connected Ports and Link Status.
> Computers do not require Internet access all the time; neither do switches utilize all ports at all times. When a computer or network equipment is shut down, switches often remain on and continue to consume considerable amounts of power. With D-Link Green Technology, D-Link switches can automatically detect link status and reduce power usage of ports that are idle. Computers or any connecting parties set to standby mode (not power off), however, will not provide significant power savings.


This *COULD* be your issue. Check the switch docs--maybe there's a way to turn the green off.


----------



## seanford

use the email method...was up and running in under an hour


----------



## njs092682

very confused. Both my receivers are networked via the Linksys wireless n "Directv official" adapters. They both work great. I want to get the MRV working for them. This thread seems to say my legacy Choice Xtra plus HDDVR package I have will need updated to a current package. Yet, many posters here (including on this very page) say they have the same package as me, e-mailed a CSR, and had success without changing a thing in their package. 

Sorry, I've read much of this thread, and am just confused. I know I should e-mail. Can someone please post or pm me the message in its entirety they sent and successfully got Directv to add the MRV to their account? Especially if you are one of the many people who have the legacy Choice Xtra plus HDDVR package and e-mailed and had success?

Thanks, and sorry for my confusion!


----------



## aldamon

njs092682 said:


> Can someone please post or pm me the message in its entirety they sent and successfully got Directv to add the MRV to their account? Especially if you are one of the many people who have the legacy Choice Xtra plus HDDVR package and e-mailed and had success?


I am such a customer and I used the exact text from post #1. Just try it.


----------



## hatchet

aquatic said:


> The new 8 port Switch..is it one of the new "Green" Switches? I've found a few where if the switch doesn't detect traffic, then it'll do fun things to the port (from the DLINK site):
> 
> This *COULD* be your issue. Check the switch docs--maybe there's a way to turn the green off.


Yeah...TRENDnet Green Switch. I thought that may have been the issue but it seems to be working fine now. Also, when the receivers are "off", I can still see the amber light glowing from the back of the receiver where the LAN port is. In another thread, someone mentioned the receivers are never truly "off" unless unplugged.

The user manual for the switch was very thin with no mention of being able to control settings.


----------



## njs092682

aldamon said:


> I am such a customer and I used the exact text from post #1. Just try it.


all righty then. will do. hopefully it works. thx for the help!


----------



## hatchet

njs092682 said:


> Can someone please post or pm me the message in its entirety they sent and successfully got Directv to add the MRV to their account?





aldamon said:


> I am such a customer and I used the exact text from post #1. Just try it.


+1...Easy as pie ! See below,



Doug Brott said:


> I posted a thread last week in which I detailed a method for getting MRV enabled in an 'unsupported' mode when talking to a CSR.
> 
> DIRECTV has asked that we make a change in our process for requesting 'unsupported' setup.
> 
> At this point, the recommended (and requested by DIRECTV) method for getting your account set to 'unsupported' is to use E-mail.
> 
> Simply click here to get started.
> 
> Enter your contact information
> For Topic, select "Services"
> For Topic, select "Whole Home DVR Service"
> For Subject, Enter "Please enable Whole Home DVR Service for public beta customer"
> For Question, Enter "I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill."
> Enter the security information
> Press Continue
> 
> At this point, please do not use Twitter nor call CSRs to make this request. Sending an E-mail will provide you with the most effective method to success.


----------



## njs092682

hatchet said:


> +1...Easy as pie ! See below,


i sent that e-mail this morning. we'll see how it goes...


----------



## njs092682

njs092682 said:


> i sent that e-mail this morning. we'll see how it goes...


it worked! thx for the help!


----------



## hatchet

njs092682 said:


> it worked! thx for the help!


Enjoy :righton:!


----------



## njs092682

hatchet said:


> Enjoy :righton:!


wow. i'm getting a lot of stuttering. both my receivers hooked up to the linksys wireless adapters. My router is a netgear dual band wireless n. Apparently I'm going to have upgrade somewhere to be able to use it without it being choppy as all get out. any suggestions?


----------



## aldamon

njs092682 said:


> wow. i'm getting a lot of stuttering. both my receivers hooked up to the linksys wireless adapters. My router is a netgear dual band wireless n. Apparently I'm going to have upgrade somewhere to be able to use it without it being choppy as all get out. any suggestions?



Do you have any G devices on your network? If so, the entire network will drop down to 54Mbps any time G devices are connected. Our network is N only so this never happens.

Do you have 40 MHz enabled in your router for full 270Mbps support?

I'm also unsure about the quality of the DirecTV adapters and your router. They might not be up to the task and/or your signal strength might not be good.

If any of these things seem dodgy, it might be best to just get DECA. There's a thread here where people are getting the upgrade for next to nothing.


----------



## hatchet

njs092682 said:


> wow. i'm getting a lot of stuttering. both my receivers hooked up to the linksys wireless adapters. My router is a netgear dual band wireless n. Apparently I'm going to have upgrade somewhere to be able to use it without it being choppy as all get out. any suggestions?


I re-read your post and see that the connection is wireless. Obviously, wireless will be much less stable than wired. If there is any way to run a wired (ethernet) connection from your receivers directly in to your Netgear router, you should see some improvement.

I have a Linksys WRT54G (running DD-WRT) and a TRENDnet 8-port switch. The HR24 and H24's are connected to the switch via ethernet (wired) and the switch to the router. Nothing on the D* side is wireless.

DECA is the preferred/supported method but ethernet can work. Wireless, not so much.


----------



## njs092682

aldamon said:


> Do you have any G devices on your network? If so, the entire network will drop down to 54Mbps any time G devices are connected. Our network is N only so this never happens.
> 
> Do you have 40 MHz enabled in your router for full 270Mbps support?
> 
> I'm also unsure about the quality of the DirecTV adapters and your router. They might not be up to the task and/or your signal strength might not be good.
> 
> If any of these things seem dodgy, it might be best to just get DECA. There's a thread here where people are getting the upgrade for next to nothing.


Thanks for all the tips. i'll have to look into all of those tomorrow. I do have "g" devices as well - I might have to look into buying a separate "g" router for those devices so my speed doesn't drop down.

I also don't know about the 40 hz mode.

I'll also have to try and find that thread you mentioned about deca upgrades for free. If anyone knows that specific thread (where folks are getting it for free), feel free to point me in the right direction - otherwise I'll manage.

And for the other poster who recommended a wired option - unfortunately, with my apartment setup, it's not possible. But thanks anyway for the recommendation!


----------



## njs092682

one more quick question: my netgear wireless n router is dual band (n at the 5 ghz frequency, g at the 2.4 ghx frequency. under status in the router page, it shows the mode as: Up to 270Mbps at 5GHz & 54Mbps at 2.4GHz.

Doesn't this mean that it doesn't matter if I have wireless g devices running off the network? That my "n" devices shouldn't suffer at all speedwise since it's running off a different frequency than the g? Or am I wrong here? Just trying to troubleshoot this one step at a time, and i don't want to buy a new g router for my "g" devices to use exclusively if that's not a factor here.


----------



## aldamon

njs092682 said:


> I'll also have to try and find that thread you mentioned about deca upgrades for free. If anyone knows that specific thread (where folks are getting it for free), feel free to point me in the right direction - otherwise I'll manage


This board, a few posts down:

MRV Upgrade Discounts

.


----------



## aldamon

njs092682 said:


> one more quick question: my netgear wireless n router is dual band (n at the 5 ghz frequency, g at the 2.4 ghx frequency. under status in the router page, it shows the mode as: Up to 270Mbps at 5GHz & 54Mbps at 2.4GHz.
> 
> Doesn't this mean that it doesn't matter if I have wireless g devices running off the network? That my "n" devices shouldn't suffer at all speedwise since it's running off a different frequency than the g? Or am I wrong here? Just trying to troubleshoot this one step at a time, and i don't want to buy a new g router for my "g" devices to use exclusively if that's not a factor here.


Yeah, I think you're right but do the DirecTV adapters support 5 GHz?

Also, have you disconnected all other devices except the DirecTV adapters to experiment?


----------



## hasan

njs092682 said:


> one more quick question: my netgear wireless n router is dual band (n at the 5 ghz frequency, g at the 2.4 ghx frequency. under status in the router page, it shows the mode as: Up to 270Mbps at 5GHz & 54Mbps at 2.4GHz.
> 
> Doesn't this mean that it doesn't matter if I have wireless g devices running off the network? That my "n" devices shouldn't suffer at all speedwise since it's running off a different frequency than the g? Or am I wrong here? Just trying to troubleshoot this one step at a time, and i don't want to buy a new g router for my "g" devices to use exclusively if that's not a factor here.


D* provided the WGA600N and the WET610N, both of which support dual band simulataneous operation without any slowdown *if* your router does the same. I use(d) a D-Link Xtreme 825 dual band router with 4 port gigabit switch and it worked surprisingly well for MRV, but not absolutely perfectly at every location.

I went DECA and haven't looked back, although I still have one DVR on Wireless N and while usable, it is not perfect like the DECA part of the system is. The wireless N DVR is over 80' away down a hallway, and walking in front of the adatper or down the hall does cause problems. Fortunately, I don't run hardly any MRV from that box. All my other boxes are decatized and they perform flawlessly.


----------



## Drew35

Just picked up an H24 to replace my old H20 (already have a compatible DVR) and sent the email over to get the MRV activated. Hopefully I will hear something soon....

BTW the H24 is awesome


----------



## njs092682

aldamon said:


> Yeah, I think you're right but do the DirecTV adapters support 5 GHz?
> 
> Also, have you disconnected all other devices except the DirecTV adapters to experiment?


yes they do. and i have experimented. No speed differential.

Here's the situation: non-hd runs on other dvr's like a dream. Same for HD "on demand" stuff, which is off. But regular old recorded HD hiccups like crazy. My signal is low on the 2 wireless n linksys adapters that are hooked to the dvr's. I'm thinking maybe I should try a signal repeater or whatever the heck they call it to try and improve the broadcast signal in those areas of my apartment. Anybody have any suggestions in that area?

I tried to call directv and get them to bite on giving me a deca installation - but no luck.

So I'm thinking this might be the best way to go for now, since it seems the low reception on the adapters might be the culprit behind the hiccupy hd viewing.

could this device be a solution for my problem?

http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Wirel...NHDE111/dp/tech-data/B00126V3EI/ref=de_a_smtd


----------



## aldamon

njs092682 said:


> My signal is low on the 2 wireless n linksys adapters that are hooked to the dvr's.


Damn. There you go. What router do you have? Will it run Tomato or DD-WRT? You can increase the signal strength with custom firmware.

Also, have you experimented with running N in 2.4 GHz instead of 5 GHz? Is it possible with your router? Have you tried different channels?


----------



## njs092682

aldamon said:


> Damn. There you go. What router do you have? Will it run Tomato or DD-WRT? You can increase the signal strength with custom firmware.
> 
> Also, have you experimented with running N in 2.4 GHz instead of 5 GHz? Is it possible with your router? Have you tried different channels?


yes, it'spossible with my router. But it doesn'thelp by switching to 2.4ghz only. Plus, when I dothat, my wireless g devices run on the same frequency, thereby slowing everything down.

I'm not super-familiar with some of the tech talk though. So I don't know what you're talking about with the "Tomato" or "DD-WRT".

My router is the Netgear WNDR3300. Any suggestions/instructions to increase the router signal output would be appreciated, if anyone has any.


----------



## Drew35

Received my reply email today.... works great!


----------



## aldamon

njs092682 said:


> yes, it'spossible with my router. But it doesn'thelp by switching to 2.4ghz only. Plus, when I dothat, my wireless g devices run on the same frequency, thereby slowing everything down.


....

EDIT: Nevermind. According to some reviews, it looks like running N over 2.4 Ghz on your router would be awful. It caps N at G speeds on 2.4 GHz.



njs092682 said:


> I'm not super-familiar with some of the tech talk though. So I don't know what you're talking about with the "Tomato" or "DD-WRT".
> 
> My router is the Netgear WNDR3300.


FAQ:

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Netgear_WNDR3300

.


----------



## njs092682

aldamon said:


> ....
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. According to some reviews, it looks like running N over 2.4 Ghz on your router would be awful. It caps N at G speeds on 2.4 GHz.
> 
> FAQ:
> 
> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Netgear_WNDR3300
> 
> .


interesting,although I must confess much of that went over my head in that page.

I might be about to give up though...here's why:

The DVR's aren't "seeing" each other anymore! Worked fine all this time, then last night, neither DVD will show each other's programming! I've tested the connections, they're fine. I've downloaded On Demand programs on both of them, and both download fast! When you go into the multi room tab on each, each one of them show as authorized, but they also say "no networked dvr's found" under status.

I've tried re-installing the wireless adapters...no difference. It's odd that everything's working fine on both of them network and internet wise, and that the Multi room worked (technically speaking) for a number of days.

Anyone else have an experience similar to this?


----------



## FMPLover24

Sent an e-mail to try and get MRV activated around 4:30 ET yesterday afternoon. And while I was watching TV around 10:30 last night I got a pop-up on my TV saying MRV had been activated. I also have the defunct PLUS HD DVR package and this is how they worked around it:

"Also, DIRECTV no longer offers the programming package that you subscribe to and our systems do not allow customers to add or remove programming to an expired package. In order to add Whole-Home DVR Service to your account, I had to change your package from PLUS HD DVR to CHOICE (one of our current packages). After adding Whole-Home DVR Service, I reinstated your PLUS HD DVR package and removed CHOICE."

I guess they really want that extra $3 added to my account.


----------



## Traveler62

FMPLover24 said:


> Sent an e-mail to try and get MRV activated around 4:30 ET yesterday afternoon. And while I was watching TV around 10:30 last night I got a pop-up on my TV saying MRV had been activated. I also have the defunct PLUS HD DVR package and this is how they worked around it:
> 
> "Also, DIRECTV no longer offers the programming package that you subscribe to and our systems do not allow customers to add or remove programming to an expired package. In order to add Whole-Home DVR Service to your account, I had to change your package from PLUS HD DVR to CHOICE (one of our current packages). After adding Whole-Home DVR Service, I reinstated your PLUS HD DVR package and removed CHOICE."
> 
> I guess they really want that extra $3 added to my account.


Same situation. I called the CSR and they said it was not possible to do this without the DECA equipment. They did offer to waive the fee to install it, so I said do it.


----------



## njs092682

njs092682 said:


> interesting,although I must confess much of that went over my head in that page.
> 
> I might be about to give up though...here's why:
> 
> The DVR's aren't "seeing" each other anymore! Worked fine all this time, then last night, neither DVD will show each other's programming! I've tested the connections, they're fine. I've downloaded On Demand programs on both of them, and both download fast! When you go into the multi room tab on each, each one of them show as authorized, but they also say "no networked dvr's found" under status.
> 
> I've tried re-installing the wireless adapters...no difference. It's odd that everything's working fine on both of them network and internet wise, and that the Multi room worked (technically speaking) for a number of days.
> 
> Anyone else have an experience similar to this?


Anyone?


----------



## aldamon

njs092682 said:


> Anyone?


The reviews for your router aren't that great to be honest. I'm also not sure how great the DirecTV wireless adapters are for handling this kind of load. Considering that DirecTV adamantly recommends against using wireless for MRV, even though they have issued wireless adapters such as yours, I'm inclined to believe they're not up to the task.

I'm not sure what else you can do besides trying DD-WRT or punt and get DECA. Too many variables. Play CSR roulette until you get the deal you want.


----------



## hatchet

I'm finding that my HR24 has become quite the "bully" on my SOHO network. Case in point, my main computer (hardwired to the network) rebooted itself after an automatic update (thought that was turned off in Windows). The HR24 wasted no time grabbing the first IP address in my network which is .100 and almost always assigned to my main hardwired desktop. The main computer had to grab one much farther down the list of available IP's. Not that that is a big deal but your DVR's could be jockeying for position on your network and causing some conflict that your router is unable to sort out. Throw in the fact that you are wireless and a weak in and out signal could cause the DVR's to "come and go" on your network.

If it hasn't been suggested/tried yet, you might experiment with assigning permanent IP addresses to your DVR's and other devices on your network.


----------



## njs092682

aldamon said:


> The reviews for your router aren't that great to be honest. I'm also not sure how great the DirecTV wireless adapters are for handling this kind of load. Considering that DirecTV adamantly recommends against using wireless for MRV, even though they have issued wireless adapters such as yours, I'm inclined to believe they're not up to the task.
> 
> I'm not sure what else you can do besides trying DD-WRT or punt and get DECA. Too many variables. Play CSR roulette until you get the deal you want.





hatchet said:


> I'm finding that my HR24 has become quite the "bully" on my SOHO network. Case in point, my main computer (hardwired to the network) rebooted itself after an automatic update (thought that was turned off in Windows). The HR24 wasted no time grabbing the first IP address in my network which is .100 and almost always assigned to my main hardwired desktop. The main computer had to grab one much farther down the list of available IP's. Not that that is a big deal but your DVR's could be jockeying for position on your network and causing some conflict that your router is unable to sort out. Throw in the fact that you are wireless and a weak in and out signal could cause the DVR's to "come and go" on your network.
> 
> If it hasn't been suggested/tried yet, you might experiment with assigning permanent IP addresses to your DVR's and other devices on your network.


thanks for all the help. I have assigned permanent ip's to both hr units, but still no luck. Maybe I'll try again and call for deca. Any recommendations on which department to try? Retention team?


----------



## lovswr

hatchet said:


> I'm finding that my HR24 has become quite the "bully" on my SOHO network. Case in point, my main computer (hardwired to the network) rebooted itself after an automatic update (thought that was turned off in Windows). The HR24 wasted no time grabbing the first IP address in my network which is .100 and almost always assigned to my main hardwired desktop. The main computer had to grab one much farther down the list of available IP's. Not that that is a big deal but your DVR's could be jockeying for position on your network and causing some conflict that your router is unable to sort out. Throw in the fact that you are wireless and a weak in and out signal could cause the DVR's to "come and go" on your network.
> 
> If it hasn't been suggested/tried yet, you might experiment with assigning permanent IP addresses to your DVR's and other devices on your network.


Actually hatchet, Dynamic Host Control Protocol (DHCP) is exactly that. None of your devices grabbed anything. They requested, & in fact, it was your router that gave them the address, so it certainly knows (by MAC address) who got what. Now as you state somethings could be screwy (for example you have a NAS mapped or something similar) but your router most definitely knows who is who.


----------



## njs092682

njs092682 said:


> thanks for all the help. I have assigned permanent ip's to both hr units, but still no luck. Maybe I'll try again and call for deca. Any recommendations on which department to try? Retention team?


any tips on my last question?


----------



## jtp0414

I am pretty good with computers, but not so much with networking. I am having a problem connecting one receiver to my home network. I have a Cisco Valet Plus router with 4 ports and an 8 port TrendNet TE100 switch.
I have one ethernet cable running from router to the switch port that appears to be the one for "uplink". I have 3 receivers plugged into the swtich. My DVR and one H23 (call it receiver A) are connected via long ethernet runs from the switch directly to the receiver (no wall jack or patch cable). My other H23 (receiver B) has cable from the switch to the wall and then I have a patch cable from the wall to the receiver. Receiver A and DVR work great. Receiver B will not connect. The lights on the ethernet port are lit up and blinking but no connection is active. When I unplug from the switch and go directly to the router, receiver B works just fine. This is telling me I have some sort of cabling issue between my switch/wall/receiver B. I have heard of different ways to connect the wires (crossover vs ?), but I don't know what the difference is or if that is my problem. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Jeff


----------



## phlevin

No crossover cable required in this situation. 

Sounds to me the problem is with the wall outlets or less likely the cable in the wall. Pull the wall outlet apart and see if any connections have come loose. May need a punchdown tool to reconnect.


----------



## hdjii

I just made a request for MRV activation using the email method and twenty minutes later got a reply that it had been activated. 

I was also invited to call a CSR for information on a "special programming or equipment offer" which was available to me. I will call about that tonight.

Howard


----------



## Wally20

I made a request over email and they replied that it had been activated. I made the request yesterday but it still hadn't been activated as of today. I sent another email asking why they hadn't activated it yet and they replied telling me I had to have them come install the DECA system for $99.

I had to send another email explaining my situation again telling them I was part of the BETA, etc. and that I was happy using my existing home network and I understood that it was unsupported. Is just a matter of getting the right CSR to read my email? It's starting to get frustrating.


----------



## mdavej

If email isn't working, you need to call. I've had to reactivate MRV a couple of times and the phone route has always worked for me. The more you play dumb, the better (i.e., "My MRV quit working and I don't know why. Can you turn it back on?").


----------



## dtparker

I activated my MRV today after not having tried to use it since Beta ended - was sorta surprised, but my own bad for not staying current.

CSR gave me the you need this you need that routine for awhile, until I told her I was beta, satisfied with my performance, not worried about the non-supported config, and unwilling to turn it on at any cost greater than $3/month. Took her a few minutes, but it's now on and working fine. I have Cat6 home runs of Ethernet cable to a separate switch for my DTV receiver connections. Uplink from that switch goes to my main Ethernet distro switch which talks to the internet router. Never seen a single pixellation or dropout.


----------



## DFDureiko

I too have not used MRV since the Beta ended, I used the email method to have unsupported MRV turned on, that was tuesday, now it's thursday, anyone know how long this is supposed to take?
Dan


----------



## mdavej

It took about 2 minutes for them to turn it on when I called them.


----------



## Resourceless

I have the HR23-700 HD-DVR and it has two Ethernet jacks. The first is going to a wi-fi bridge so that I can provide it internet access for On Demand, etc.

Can I use the 2nd Ethernet jack to connect to my H23-600 HD Receiver for the purposes of doing MRV? 

When I was participating in the beta I did not have my receiver connected to the internet and now that I do, am wondering if that 2nd jack is functional. If so, I will follow the instructions here to (hopefully) get MRV working over Ethernet.


----------



## Resourceless

Resourceless said:


> I have the HR23-700 HD-DVR and it has two Ethernet jacks. The first is going to a wi-fi bridge so that I can provide it internet access for On Demand, etc.
> 
> Can I use the 2nd Ethernet jack to connect to my H23-600 HD Receiver for the purposes of doing MRV?
> 
> When I was participating in the beta I did not have my receiver connected to the internet and now that I do, am wondering if that 2nd jack is functional. If so, I will follow the instructions here to (hopefully) get MRV working over Ethernet.


Reporting back to say that:

1. Yes! The 2nd Ethernet jack can be utilized to connect the receivers together either directly via Ethernet, or to a switch. So I have the first Ethernet jack taking on the internet connection via an Apple Airport Express as a Wi-Fi bridge (also using it for the digital audio port that thanks to iTunes on my computer).

2. I followed the email procedure at the top of this thread and it took just over an hour to get an email reply from the tech confirming the add-on for $3/mo., and a second billing email to confirm. Upon turning on both receivers, they were welcoming me to home sharing and everything works grand.

Thanks for the post and hopefully it's a good tidbit to add to the thread that the 2nd Ethernet jack can be utilized in this fashion.


----------



## Davenlr

Resourceless said:


> Thanks for the post and hopefully it's a good tidbit to add to the thread that the 2nd Ethernet jack can be utilized in this fashion.


Good as long as it doesnt slow down your DVR (since it uses the DVRs CPU to control the second port), and as long as they dont disable it in software... Its not DirecTv supported.


----------



## Resourceless

Davenlr said:


> Good as long as it doesnt slow down your DVR (since it uses the DVRs CPU to control the second port), and as long as they dont disable it in software... Its not DirecTv supported.


Interesting that the 2nd port would not be hardware based as the first. Odd. Well, tonight my friend was watching a recorded 1080i HD show in one room (over the Ethernet) while I watched a 1080p On-Demand in the Living Room and menus were snappy, system didn't glitch. While the sharing says it will do 15 devices, I don't intend upon expanding beyond my current set-up and it would seem to be working grand.

As for the concern of whether they will disable it in software, isn't that the proverbial cloud over all 27 pages of posts within this thread? It's $3/mo. vs. $150 worth of an install and parts that I shouldn't have to pay the full rate for after having participated in the beta. So, while the concerns shall always be there, I am happy to have found the thread.

I suppose that, if the 2nd Ethernet began to manifest issues insofar as CPU performance, I could always use my primary Ethernet network and therefore use only the 1st port. The run form receiver-to-receiver was simpler than getting Ethernet to the bedroom receiver in my case.


----------



## chrisfowler99

waylonrobert said:


> I have a question: is it possible to use BOTH DECA and ethernet? Reason being I have a receiver outside that I don't want to bother running ethernet lines to. The receivers inside have ethernet lines running to them from a wiring closet (I had the beta before). Can I call/e-mail to enable ethernet, but then also use DECA simultaneously?


I am curious about this as well.

I have two DVRs that are on my regular network successfully doing MRV via the "unsupported" method.

I have a third DVR that's in a room with no access to my normal network.

I'd love to be able to use DECA to connect it to my network and be able to do MRV without changing the setup for the existing two DVRs.


----------



## bnwrx

Is it normal to have a "delay" with FF and Skip when watching recorded programming on the "networked",not local DVR? I have a delay of about 2 sec when watching recordings from the "Bedroom" DVR on the "Livingroom" DVR. When watching recordings recorded on the "Livingroom" DVR there is no delay. I am using Cat5 cable thru a switch not a router. 
Thanks for any info.


----------



## DogLover

bnwrx said:


> Is it normal to have a "delay" with FF and Skip when watching recorded programming on the "networked",not local DVR? I have a delay of about 2 sec when watching recordings from the "Bedroom" DVR on the "Livingroom" DVR. When watching recordings recorded on the "Livingroom" DVR there is no delay. I am using Cat5 cable thru a switch not a router.
> Thanks for any info.


I do not see any significant difference between trick play locally and through MRV. There may be a fraction of a second difference, but they feel the same to me. It's not a blind test, since I usually know whether it is local or MRV.

I use an HR24-500 most of the time as the client. If I am MRVing, the server is an HR20-700 or HR22-100. I am also using DECA.

I don't think 2 second delay is "normal".


----------



## Flick

Another thank you out to Doug and everyone else that's helped out in this thread. I wasn't going to give MRV a go because I didn't want the hassle of an installer and new adapters and stuff to deal with since I already have everything connected via a 1GB wired network. On a whim I Googled for a way to do it, found this thread and gave it a go. Three hours after sending the email I received a response and my DVRs all popped up with a message saying it'd been enabled:


My Email Thread with DirecTV said:


> Subject
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Please enable Whole Home DVR Service for public beta customer
> 
> Discussion Thread
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Response (Marion G. - ###) - 09/03/2010 08:13 PM
> Dear Mr. Flick,
> 
> Thanks for writing. I see that you have been a loyal DIRECTV customer for several years. I want you to know that we truly appreciate your business. We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service.
> 
> To clarify your statement about DIRECTV supporting network based Whole-Home DVR, DIRECTV has not supported and does not have plans to support network based Whole-Home DVR. As such, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the network based Whole-Home DVR Service. For questions about this set up, please seek assistance in our technical forum at (URL removed, can't post them yet) .
> 
> I have added the Whole-Home DVR service to your account.The service changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill. You can also view your bill online, just sign in at directv.com and click on "Statements" on the left of the screen. You can also view changes that have been made to your account since your last bill by clicking on "Recent Activity" on the Account Overview page.
> 
> Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes that are made mid month, such as adding or removing a service, will show as charges or credits from the day the change occurred to the end of that 30 day period. Your next bill will reflect a partial charge and a full 30 day charge of $3.00 for the Whole-Home DVR service.
> 
> By the way, I see that you may be eligible for a special programming offer. This offer is available for a limited time and only by calling us at 1-800-531-5000. Please call us at your convenience between 8:00 AM and 10:00 PM to see what special offer is best for you.
> 
> Thank you again for writing and participating in the Cutting Edge user group.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Marion G. - ###
> DIRECTV Customer Service
> 
> P. S. Football season is almost here! Catch up to 14 games every week this fall with NFL SUNDAY TICKET, now available at directv.com/nfl .
> 
> Customer (Flick) - 09/03/2010 05:47 PM
> I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that went on earlier this year. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill.
> 
> Thank you.


I wonder what the "special programming offer" is. Anyone call to find out?


----------



## The Merg

Flick said:


> Another thank you out to Doug and everyone else that's helped out in this thread. I wasn't going to give MRV a go because I didn't want the hassle of an installer and new adapters and stuff to deal with since I already have everything connected via a 1GB wired network. On a whim I Googled for a way to do it, found this thread and gave it a go. Three hours after sending the email I received a response and my DVRs all popped up with a message saying it'd been enabled:
> 
> I wonder what the "special programming offer" is. Anyone call to find out?


Glad to hear that everything is working like you want it. And :welcome_s to DBSTalk!

As for the special progamming offer, it is most likely their Premium Package free for 5 months with the purchase of Sunday Ticket for $60/month for 5 months. At the end of 5 months, you then pay the full price for the Premium Package or you switch back to a less expensive package.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

chrisfowler99 said:


> I am curious about this as well.
> 
> I have two DVRs that are on my regular network successfully doing MRV via the "unsupported" method.
> 
> I have a third DVR that's in a room with no access to my normal network.
> 
> I'd love to be able to use DECA to connect it to my network and be able to do MRV without changing the setup for the existing two DVRs.


If you decide to go the DECA route, they would hook up DECAs to the DVR's that are on your network as well as to the one that is not. They would then use an ethernet cable near one of your receivers to bridge the DECA cloud to your home network so that you can still get VOD and MediaShare. The ethernet cable to the second DVR would just not be used anymore. While this would be a "change" to your setup, it would not be anything intrusive on the receiver end.

- Merg


----------



## chrisfowler99

"The Merg" said:


> If you decide to go the DECA route, they would hook up DECAs to the DVR's that are on your network as well as to the one that is not. They would then use an ethernet cable near one of your receivers to bridge the DECA cloud to your home network so that you can still get VOD and MediaShare. The ethernet cable to the second DVR would just not be used anymore. While this would be a "change" to your setup, it would not be anything intrusive on the receiver end.
> 
> - Merg


But then I'd have to pay for three DECA modules, wouldn't I?


----------



## stahlgrau

I have an HR21-700 in the living room and a D11-100 in the bedroom. I just got an HDTV for the bedroom and called DirecTV to upgrade the D11 to an HD receiver and to get MRV. They said I needed a new dish, professional installation, SWM, I assume DECA, and a new HD receiver. Both the HR21-700 and the bedroom are wired with Cat5e through a 100Mbps switch. Two questions:

1) If I do "unsupported" non-DECA as described on this thread is a 100Mbps switch fast enough or does it need to be Gigabit?

2) Do I *really* need to upgrade to SWM and a new dish? I already have a slimline dish, but apparently not the SWM slimline. Or can I request unsupported, pay for the new HD receiver, and cancel the professional install? I tried to find out if they were going to upgrade my HR21 to an HR24 but they didn't say one way or another. I don't have more than the two receivers so I don't need the new dish for expansion purposes.

Glad I found this thread!


----------



## R8ders2K

Gigabit really isn't need for MRV, as the D* receivers are only Fast Ethernet (10/100 Base-T).

But I think that most UNsupported MRV setups are probably Gigabit for their computers and other devices.

FWIW, mine's a Gigabit network with Gigabit switches and I also have a dual-band 802.11n wireless.


----------



## The Merg

stahlgrau said:


> I have an HR21-700 in the living room and a D11-100 in the bedroom. I just got an HDTV for the bedroom and called DirecTV to upgrade the D11 to an HD receiver and to get MRV. They said I needed a new dish, professional installation, SWM, I assume DECA, and a new HD receiver. Both the HR21-700 and the bedroom are wired with Cat5e through a 100Mbps switch. Two questions:
> 
> 1) If I do "unsupported" non-DECA as described on this thread is a 100Mbps switch fast enough or does it need to be Gigabit?
> 
> 2) Do I *really* need to upgrade to SWM and a new dish? I already have a slimline dish, but apparently not the SWM slimline. Or can I request unsupported, pay for the new HD receiver, and cancel the professional install? I tried to find out if they were going to upgrade my HR21 to an HR24 but they didn't say one way or another. I don't have more than the two receivers so I don't need the new dish for expansion purposes.
> 
> Glad I found this thread!


Many people have been fine with a 100Mbps switch. Remember that the ethernet ports on the DVR's are only 100Mbps. I have one receiver hardwired and the other is connected wirelessly via a WRT54G router. While I only stream SD content, that works fine for me without issue. Having all receivers hardwired at 100Mbps should be fine.

As for needing SWiM, no you do not. When you contact DirecTV tell them that you want to enable MRV in the unsupported mode. They should just turn on MRV in that case and you continue with your current setup.

Now here's a question for you... In upgrading the D11, are you getting a HD receiver or a HD-DVR? If just a receiver you will be fine. If you get a DVR, you have a choice to make. You can continue with having just one coax to the DVR which means you will only be able to use one tuner. You can run a second line to the DVR to get full functionality or you can upgrade to a SWiM system which means that you have one coax going to the DVR, but you have full functionality (two tuners).

- Merg


----------



## RAD

Before converting to a DECA network I ran 5 HD DVR's and 2 HD STB's on a 100Mbps switched network, no problems with it at all.


----------



## stahlgrau

Thanks to everyone for their quick responses. I emailed DirecTV asking if they would be upgrading my HR21 to an HR24 (which seems much more responsive from everything I have read). They said the HR21 supports MRV already so they would not be upgrading it. Time to call, cancel the service call, and just have them ship me the HD receiver and turn on MRV in unsupported mode.

The Merg, you bring up the other thing I have been thinking about -- I had planned to just get an H24 instead of an HR24 in the bedroom because I only have a single coax. SWiM would let me do dual tuners over the single cable which would be nice. I guess I could also just run another coax and do a non-SWiM DVR setup. Tough call.


----------



## stahlgrau

Update -- I just called and the CSR had to pass me over to a tech rep, but they were able to cancel the other order and just do the HD receiver shipped. It took a little convincing that you could do MRV without DECA but she found the article about it eventually. I will reply back when the HD receiver comes in and I actually see MRV work for the first time.


----------



## Git

I wasn't part of the beta but last night I sent the email as outlined in the first couple of posts.

About 3 hours later, I was watching TV when a prompt appeared on my screen indicating MRV was activated and it wanted me to name the receiver and set the options for deleting programs.

All is good - do yourself a favor, send the email


----------



## stahlgrau

Another update: my "new" HD receiver arrived last night, an H23-600. I got it activated, then called to get MRV turned on. Took maybe 5 minutes on the phone and everything was setup. I went to test it out this morning and everything worked perfectly, streaming HD from the living room DVR to the bedroom.

At this point I'm happy and it was only $50 for the HD receiver plus $3 a month. Congrats too all the people who have actually been able to get an HR24 or H24, I'm jealous (although the H23 doesn't seem too bad so far). Having a built-in b-band converter on the H23 was a nice surprise.


----------



## The Merg

stahlgrau said:


> Having a built-in b-band converter on the H23 was a nice surprise.


Technically, the H23 has wideband tuners built-in. 

Good to hear you're up and running.

- Merg


----------



## STEVED21

Another question that might have been answered before, but the thread is so long I could not find it.

Will MRV work on 4 HR's attached to a router or switch that is basically it's own network? In other words, no internet and nothing else attached to the router.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## stahlgrau

The Merg said:


> Technically, the H23 has wideband tuners built-in.
> 
> Good to hear you're up and running.
> 
> - Merg


 I stand corrected


----------



## RAD

STEVED21 said:


> Another question that might have been answered before, but the thread is so long I could not find it.
> 
> Will MRV work on 4 HR's attached to a router or switch that is basically it's own network? In other words, no internet and nothing else attached to the router.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Yes


----------



## vfviola

I'm trying to figure out if I can use MRV without the new DECA stuff. I have a HR20-100 and HR21-200 which are both currently connected to my network. All csr's tell me I need to pay 150 to have the deca's installed. Can I not do it without new equipment? Trying to make sense of the post. All I want to do is use MRV without these deca's if possible since both units are currently on the internet. The csr's keep telling that the receivers have to communicate with each other. Please help.


----------



## Davenlr

If they are both plugged into the same router or switch, just tell DIrecTv to authorize them for "Unsupported MRV". They will work.


----------



## chrisfowler99

Still haven't seen a straight answer. Can a DECA DVR talk to to a non-DECA DVR for MRV?

I have a pair of DVRs that are using the "unsupported" method now. I have a third that does not have a network connection near it. I'd like to use a DECA module to get in into "the loop" without having to buy DECA modules for the other two...


----------



## RAD

chrisfowler99 said:


> Still haven't seen a straight answer. Can a DECA DVR talk to to a non-DECA DVR for MRV?
> 
> I have a pair of DVRs that are using the "unsupported" method now. I have a third that does not have a network connection near it. I'd like to use a DECA module to get in into "the loop" without having to buy DECA modules for the other two...


Yes, you'd need a DECA broadband module that interfaces the DECA network with your ethernet. You'll also need to put Stop Band Filters on all the receivers that don't have DECA's and of course you need to be on a SWiM system, non-SWiM won't work.


----------



## DogLover

chrisfowler99 said:


> Still haven't seen a straight answer. Can a DECA DVR talk to to a non-DECA DVR for MRV?
> 
> I have a pair of DVRs that are using the "unsupported" method now. I have a third that does not have a network connection near it. I'd like to use a DECA module to get in into "the loop" without having to buy DECA modules for the other two...


If it is set up properly, yes. However, it may be nearly as easy and as cheap to have DECA set up for the entire house.

You will have to have SWM. You will need a DECA for the new box, unless it a 24 series. You will need a DECA to bridge the DECA cloud to the network. You would also need bandstop filters for the non-DECA boxes, and the SWM (if the SWM is not green labeled). I think it would also be preferrable to switch out any splitters to gree labeled splitters.


----------



## chrisfowler99

DogLover said:


> If it is set up properly, yes. However, it may be nearly as easy and as cheap to have DECA set up for the entire house.
> 
> You will have to have SWM. You will need a DECA for the new box, unless it a 24 series. You will need a DECA to bridge the DECA cloud to the network. You would also need bandstop filters for the non-DECA boxes, and the SWM (if the SWM is not green labeled). I think it would also be preferrable to switch out any splitters to gree labeled splitters.


The current dish is a SWM dish...just replaced recently because of poor mounting of the previous dish...

So...I currently have an HR22 and an HR20 networked via the "Unsupported" method and I also have an HR20 and an R16 not networked.

I would need a DECA for the HR20 that isn't networked and another DECA and DECA power supply to hook back into the "unsupported" network.

I would require BSFs for the two HR20s and the R16, which would also mean that I would need an SWS-2 splitter for the HR20 with the DECA...I think I have one of those.

So I'm looking at $120 in parts to get the second HR20 on the network...or I could rewire the cat-5 phone line as a network line...hmm... :lol:


----------



## The Merg

I think you would probably be better off having the MRV upgrade performed. If you got the tech visit fee waived it would only cost $99 and you might even do a lot better than that.

- Merg


----------



## Ozwaldo

I hooked my HR-22 and HR-24 to my router and called DTV to get MRV in unsupported mode and was transferred to 3 different csr's and got shot down. I sent the email from the 1st post and was activated in less than 3 hours. I have the Slimline 5 Non-Swm (4 wires out of the dish). Thanks for all of the info !


----------



## rwbuck

Last night I sent an email to customer support requesting whole home DVR be added to my account. I did tell them I have my own network equipment (but I did not state I was in the beta test). This morning I had a reply that it was activated. And - I have the Choice Extra + HDDVR package. I am going to do my own install next week. Presently have a 6x8 switch and all 8 outputs are taken. Going to swap the 6x8 out for a SWM16 (going to add a 9th tuner soon). Did not want to to pay for the install or have to play the waiting game for the installer to show up, so I patiently went thru ebay and purchased my own equipment. Found a SWM16, all the necessary DECAs, ICK, splitters....... all for less than the quote from D.


----------



## The Merg

rwbuck said:


> Last night I sent an email to customer support requesting whole home DVR be added to my account. I did tell them I have my own network equipment (but I did not state I was in the beta test). This morning I had a reply that it was activated. And - I have the Choice Extra + HDDVR package. I am going to do my own install next week. Presently have a 6x8 switch and all 8 outputs are taken. Going to swap the 6x8 out for a SWM16 (going to add a 9th tuner soon). Did not want to to pay for the install or have to play the waiting game for the installer to show up, so I patiently went thru ebay and purchased my own equipment. Found a SWM16, all the necessary DECAs, ICK, splitters....... all for less than the quote from D.


Nice. Let us know how it turns out.

- Merg


----------



## Chesney09

I leave for a while.. and look at all I have missed...


----------



## eRock

Thanks to everyone who posted in this thread!

I called a couple times last night but got nowhere, emailed at about 8PM and got a response about an hour ago that it was activated on my account in unsupported mode.

Everything is wired into my network and is working with no issues at all!

Thanks again!


----------



## duck33

chrisfowler99 said:


> Still haven't seen a straight answer. Can a DECA DVR talk to to a non-DECA DVR for MRV?
> 
> I have a pair of DVRs that are using the "unsupported" method now. I have a third that does not have a network connection near it. I'd like to use a DECA module to get in into "the loop" without having to buy DECA modules for the other two...


Why not just buy the Netgear Powerline adapter? I have 2 DVR's and 1 HD unit and I'm using powerlines adapters on all of them and they work great. Get the 200mbps

http://www.netgear.com/products/home/powerline-and-coax/work-and-play/XAVB2001.aspx


----------



## RAD

chrisfowler99 said:


> Still haven't seen a straight answer. Can a DECA DVR talk to to a non-DECA DVR for MRV?
> 
> I have a pair of DVRs that are using the "unsupported" method now. I have a third that does not have a network connection near it. I'd like to use a DECA module to get in into "the loop" without having to buy DECA modules for the other two...





duck33 said:


> Why not just buy the Netgear Powerline adapter? I have 2 DVR's and 1 HD unit and I'm using powerlines adapters on all of them and they work great. Get the 200mbs
> 
> http://www.netgear.com/products/home/powerline-and-coax/work-and-play/XAVB2001.aspx


There would need to be a way to interface the powerline adapter into the DECA network. If it's a HR24 as soon as you plug in the etnernet cable it disables the internal DECA network connection. For older HR2X's the ethernet port is already being used to connect the DECA adapter, which could be worked around by using a switch. But even then what may be working for you may not for others, both powerline and wireless networking for MRV is very sensitive to bandwidth issues. Before DECA I played with powerline, what would work fine in one room was a total bust in another.

What I'd recommend is having DirecTV install the Internet Connection Kit and have them install the broadband DECA where the router is, which is what they're supposed to do. AFAIK it's $25 for the adapter and $50 for the install, that's cheaper then 200Mbps powerline adapters.


----------



## duck33

Rad, 

You are correct what works for some doesn't work for others. What I was trying to say was if people are using the "unsupported mrv" with their network and they are having issues why not try the Power Line adapters? I'm also using an Air Port Time Capsule and runinng Cat6. 

Before I tried the Powerline Adapters, I was using a Linksys gaming adapters and was getting audio and video freezing. Now, it works perfect. Plus, if you run the CD that comes with packaging, it will tell you what your Mbps are on each outlet. I checked mine and they are both around 170Mbps. 

Just some input is all.


----------



## stahlgrau

I second the powerline suggestion. From the original post chrisfowler99 has two DVRs in unsupported mode and a third that is too far from a network connection. No need for DECA at all, use a set of powerline adapters to extend a network segment over to the current non-networked DVR.

Another option would be to go with a wireless network. Either upgrade your current router to wireless-N or add a wireless N access point, then add a wireless N bridge to the current non-networked DVR. Given the declining cost of wireless gear these days that might be cheaper than the powerline adapters, and 802.11N should be plenty fast enough for MRV.


----------



## RAD

stahlgrau said:


> I second the powerline suggestion. From the original post chrisfowler99 has two DVRs in unsupported mode and a third that is too far from a network connection. No need for DECA at all, use a set of powerline adapters to extend a network segment over to the current non-networked DVR.
> 
> Another option would be to go with a wireless network. Either upgrade your current router to wireless-N or add a wireless N access point, then add a wireless N bridge to the current non-networked DVR. Given the declining cost of wireless gear these days that might be cheaper than the powerline adapters, and 802.11N should be plenty fast enough for MRV.


Again, why spend the money on something that MAY not work and MAY cost more then just paying DirecTV to install something that WILL work?


----------



## caadoptees

Here is my story. I have an HR21-700 and just got my HR24-100. I have a Slimline but not a SWiM version. I have the two DVR's networked and now want to add the MRV, unsupported naturally.

I sent an email yesterday to DTV asking them turn on MRV, that I was using my own network, I know that it is unsupported and I am willing to pay the extra $3.

This morning I got a spiel that they understand that I have my own network but the only way they would enable MRV is to have a SWiM installed, have an installer test things, blah blah blah. They also thanked me for being a valued customer (2002) as they always do. They did NOT enable the MRV.

I debated calling directly and seeing how that worked. However, I decided to reply to the email. I started off by saying how DTV thinks I am so valuable but then they make me feel less valuable by not doing my wishes.

I received a reply just over 1 hour later from a different CSR stating they will not support my configuration but 'nevertheless' he enabled the MRV. It showed on my bill also.

This just shows that it matters who you get when you talk to DTV. Some are willing to do what you want, some will toe the company line. It's like dealing with car salesmen, keep telling them what you want or you will find it somewhere else.

Glad that is over. Whew!

Roger
www.casarodante.org


----------



## hasan

caadoptees said:


> Here is my story. I have an HR21-700 and just got my HR24-100. I have a Slimline but not a SWiM version. I have the two DVR's networked and now want to add the MRV, unsupported naturally.
> 
> I sent an email yesterday to DTV asking them turn on MRV, that I was using my own network, I know that it is unsupported and I am willing to pay the extra $3.
> 
> This morning I got a spiel that they understand that I have my own network but the only way they would enable MRV is to have a SWiM installed, have an installer test things, blah blah blah. They also thanked me for being a valued customer (2002) as they always do. They did NOT enable the MRV.
> 
> I debated calling directly and seeing how that worked. However, I decided to reply to the email. I started off by saying how DTV thinks I am so valuable but then they make me feel less valuable by not doing my wishes.
> 
> I received a reply just over 1 hour later from a different CSR stating they will not support my configuration but 'nevertheless' he enabled the MRV. It showed on my bill also.
> 
> This just shows that it matters who you get when you talk to DTV. Some are willing to do what you want, some will toe the company line. It's like dealing with car salesmen, keep telling them what you want or you will find it somewhere else.
> 
> Glad that is over. Whew!
> 
> Roger
> www.casarodante.org


Refusing to turn on MRV for a home network is not "towing the line", it is ignorance on the part of the CSR. They do permit home networked MRV...they charge for it! They just won't support it, because of the variety of equipment and connections involved.


----------



## RAD

And it's just some CSR's don't know where they have to go to enable it so they say they can't do it.


----------



## stahlgrau

RAD said:


> Again, why spend the money on something that MAY not work and MAY cost more then just paying DirecTV to install something that WILL work?


Networking is networking, why wouldn't it work?

I can't speak for anyone else but I can tell you my situation. I already had my HR21 on my wired home network. I was getting a new H24 (turned out to be an H23) and wanted MRV. When I called, directv wanted to charge $99, roll out an installer, and replace my dish because I "had to have a SWiM dish". In my case I have Cat5e throughout the house so I didn't have to buy any new equipment to turn on unsupported mode. Even if I hadn't, I would have paid for equipment to avoid a new dish, new wiring, new DECA injectors messing with existing whole-house network, etc. Of course it helped my decision that I am a network engineer and know what I am doing.

Bottom-line, there are folks out there who like to do things on their own and not deal with installers, huge appointment windows, new dishes, etc. I am just trying to present them with alternatives that I know will work.


----------



## RAD

stahlgrau said:


> I second the powerline suggestion.





stahlgrau said:


> Networking is networking, why wouldn't it work?


If you're using hard wired ethernet network then yes, that would probably work just fine. I used ethernet with five HR2X's, two H21's and DirecTV2PX and didn't have any issues with network performance.

My response was your suggestion for powerline, which can be hit or miss depending on the environment. Some folks have had good luck with them, others never got a reliable MRV network due to any number of factors. Same goes for wireless networking, I was in the test group for the WGA600N support, some rooms worked OK, others nothing, even just moving the adapter a foot would make a usable connection not work.

So my point was why go out and spend $100+ dollars for a pair of wireless adapters, which might not work, or even more for another recommendation I saw which was go buy a wireless N router and wireless N adapter. Why spend that money on a solution that may not work, and won't be supported by DirecTV when you can spend $150 and get a solution which will work and will be supported by DirecTV?


----------



## stahlgrau

RAD said:


> If you're using hard wired ethernet network then yes, that would probably work just fine. I used ethernet with five HR2X's, two H21's and DirecTV2PX and didn't have any issues with network performance.
> 
> My response was your suggestion for powerline, which can be hit or miss depending on the environment. Some folks have had good luck with them, others never got a reliable MRV network due to any number of factors. Same goes for wireless networking, I was in the test group for the WGA600N support, some rooms worked OK, others nothing, even just moving the adapter a foot would make a usable connection not work.
> 
> So my point was why go out and spend $100+ dollars for a pair of wireless adapters, which might not work, or even more for another recommendation I saw which was go buy a wireless N router and wireless N adapter. Why spend that money on a solution that may not work, and won't be supported by DirecTV when you can spend $150 and get a solution which will work and will be supported by DirecTV?


To each his own I guess. Powerline networking has issues with multi-phase power and "dirty" lines, so yes there are problems. 802.11N can have interference problems just like all wifi variants. Again, just throwing options out there to avoid dealing with new dishes, new equipment, service calls, etc. To me avoiding all of that was worth it.

Another thing to think about: adding wifi to a house is something that has a lot of additional benefits beyond just getting a single DVR on the network. Paying DirecTV $150 will get the DVR on the network but it's a sunk cost.


----------



## chrisfowler99

RAD said:


> There would need to be a way to interface the powerline adapter into the DECA network. If it's a HR24 as soon as you plug in the etnernet cable it disables the internal DECA network connection. For older HR2X's the ethernet port is already being used to connect the DECA adapter, which could be worked around by using a switch. But even then what may be working for you may not for others, both powerline and wireless networking for MRV is very sensitive to bandwidth issues. Before DECA I played with powerline, what would work fine in one room was a total bust in another.
> 
> What I'd recommend is having DirecTV install the Internet Connection Kit and have them install the broadband DECA where the router is, which is what they're supposed to do. AFAIK it's $25 for the adapter and $50 for the install, that's cheaper then 200Mbps powerline adapters.


Ended up just converting the cat5 phone line at that receiver to ethernet and added a switch to my distribution area. All three HR2Xs are now on the local network with MRV working between them.


----------



## finaldiet

I had MRV during the beta testing and was unable to get it to work properly. I have an HR24-500 and an HR 24-100 wired to Linksys 54G router. Everything worked except for one thing. I could not get recordings from the 24-100 but could get them from the 24-500 to the 24-100. I was bummed out and decided to forget it. Now I'm thinking of trying again. Has there been any more problems like the one I stated? Thanks for any info. Forgot, I have SWM antenna and SWM lines.


----------



## ljg1118

I have 8 recievers hard wire connected to my router, the MRV works perfectly but every now and then I loose complete internet access as my router and the 8 DVR's do not play nicely. It requires me to reset all 8 receivers then everything works perfectly, for this reason alone I am thinking of calling Directv to de the DECA install


----------



## ttubbiola

ljg1118 said:


> I have 8 recievers hard wire connected to my router, the MRV works perfectly but every now and then I loose complete internet access as my router and the 8 DVR's do not play nicely. It requires me to reset all 8 receivers then everything works perfectly, for this reason alone I am thinking of calling Directv to de the DECA install


What model of router are you using?


----------



## jimmymiko

Called today as I just got another HD DVR and said "gee I didn't know when I got the second dvr I would have to pay another $150 to use Mrv?". The csr said "well I can activate the service if your dvr's are networked but remember it is not supported". I was surprised that she offered. All is working and this has to be the first time I was actually satisfied with the csr.


----------



## MrWindows

Sounds like you're using DHCP - Don't. Use static IP addresses, solves a lot of problems.
If you are already using static addressing, then I, too, would say it's probably your router that's not up-to-snuff.
If you have just the phone or cable company's router, there's not much you can do other than stick your own router behind it. Get yourself a good router, like one of the DLink GamerLounge or something similar with a gigabit ethernet switch built in, and then chain more gigabit switches from there if you need more ports in certain areas of the house. My setup works great with three people constantly on the internet, along with 4 DVR's, plus a whole lot of other stuff.


----------



## MrWindows

I went thorugh this just a couple weeks ago; They tried to do the truckroll and ding me the $99; I told them I already had hardwired ethernet and SWM installed. The CSR checked with her Supervisor and simply turned it on. It took a few minutes to get the hit, and then everything worked!


----------



## Barry in Conyers

MrWindows said:


> Sounds like you're using DHCP - Don't. Use static IP addresses, solves a lot of problems. If you are already using static addressing, then I, too, would say it's probably your router that's not up-to-snuff.


Nonsense! I have used DHCP with both DECA and Ethernet with no problems. MRV works, D*oD works and TVApps works. No UPnp, no port forwarding, no static / reserved / out-of-range / wacky IP addresses. Just a properly installed and configured system.


----------



## The Merg

Barry in Conyers said:


> Nonsense! I have used DHCP with both DECA and Ethernet with no problems. MRV works, D*oD works and TVApps works. No UPnp, no port forwarding, no static / reserved / out-of-range / wacky IP addresses. Just a properly installed and configured system.


It is not nonsense. There appear to be some routers that are not playing nice with the DirecTV receivers. When the receivers are using DHCP addressing in these cases, some will drop off the network and do not reconnect correctly. The solution that has worked for these situations has generally been to use reserved DHCP addressing or static IP addressing.

- Merg


----------



## Barry in Conyers

The Merg said:


> It is not nonsense. There appear to be some routers that are not playing nice with the DirecTV receivers. When the receivers are using DHCP addressing in these cases, some will drop off the network and do not reconnect correctly. The solution that has worked for these situations has generally been to use reserved DHCP addressing or static IP addressing.
> 
> - Merg


So what routers don't work?


----------



## The Merg

Barry in Conyers said:


> So what routers don't work?


One that seems to give problems is the AT&T 2Wire. A few people have posted with issues with that one.

What I have seen though is that those with DD-WRT firmware on their routers do NOT seem to have these issues. Now that could be that those with DD-WRT firmware are usually a little more technically inclined, but I think it also has to do with the stability and strength of that firmware.

- Merg


----------



## Barry in Conyers

VOS praised the AT&T 2Wire as working perfectly with default settings; try again.


----------



## The Merg

Barry in Conyers said:


> VOS praised the AT&T 2Wire as working perfectly with default settings; try again.


While he said it did, he then stated that he now has had some problems and another user also posted stating they had problems with it.

I'm not sure why it's difficult to believe that some people could have issues using DHCP on a correctly set up network. If a network is working fine and you plug in receivers that appear to grab their addresses correctly and then the receivers start dropping off there is a problem. When those same people have used static IP addresses, they then have no problem. If you do a search here, you will find plenty of posts where that has been suggested and has resolved the issue.

I myself used DHCP with no issues and then switched to reserved DHCP for maintenance issues.

- Merg


----------



## bobcamp1

The Merg said:


> I'm not sure why it's difficult to believe that some people could have issues using DHCP on a correctly set up network.
> - Merg


Me neither. I had a router that did DHCP correctly about 95% of the time. But the other 5% it simply failed, and it was a big PITA to reset everything when it did fail. Once I went to static IP addresses, all the problems I had disappeared and I had solid connections.

Some consumer-grade routers also can't handle the constant heavy flow of traffic that is video streaming. They may work most of the time, but every once in a while you'll lose connectivity or have other intermittent problems.


----------



## The Merg

bobcamp1 said:


> Me neither. I had a router that did DHCP correctly about 95% of the time. But the other 5% it simply failed, and it was a big PITA to reset everything when it did fail. Once I went to static IP addresses, all the problems I had disappeared and I had solid connections.
> 
> Some consumer-grade routers also can't handle the constant heavy flow of traffic that is video streaming. They may work most of the time, but every once in a while you'll lose connectivity or have other intermittent problems.


So, for the record, what was the make and model of your router?

- Merg


----------



## rahlquist

Barry in Conyers said:


> Nonsense! I have used DHCP with both DECA and Ethernet with no problems. MRV works, D*oD works and TVApps works. No UPnp, no port forwarding, no static / reserved / out-of-range / wacky IP addresses. Just a properly installed and configured system.


I used to have DHCP problems with my Netopia 3347NWG wifi router and my one wired (at the time) HR20. And while I will be the first to admit that I dont know everything, I was a network admin for 6 years and have been a programmer for 10. The configuration was fine, the HR20 would just occasionally head south and not accept the DHCP responses (as monitored by wire shark). I did eventually give it a static IP and haven't had it drop off the network since.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

rahlquist said:


> I used to have DHCP problems with my Netopia 3347NWG wifi router and my one wired (at the time) HR20. And while I will be the first to admit that I dont know everything, I was a network admin for 6 years and have been a programmer for 10. The configuration was fine, the HR20 would just occasionally head south and not accept the DHCP responses (as monitored by wire shark). I did eventually give it a static IP and haven't had it drop off the network since.


I've had to do the same...at least with my old router. I've kept it this way when I got a replacement a few months ago. It's very apparent that there are some DHCP problems...not for everyone but for some.

Mike


----------



## Barry in Conyers

MicroBeta said:


> It's very apparent that there are some DHCP problems...not for everyone but for some.
> Mike


And all the MRV / D*oD / TVApps problems are caused by "bad routers". :nono2:


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Barry in Conyers said:


> And all the DHCP problems are caused by "bad routers". :nono2:


Who said that? I never said anything about bad routers.

Mike


----------



## ncfoster

I am having some unrelated technical problems, so I put a call into DirecTV tech support today. At the end of the call, I got the usual "Is there anything else I can help you with today?" question. So, I inquired about the multi-room viewing. It had been a while since I'd been on DBStalk, so I wasn't sure what the current situation was, beyond the coax being supported and ethernet not.

So, I was rather uninspired by the answers I was given, which, of course, included the $99 charge, and I think another $49 or $50 for something else. I, of course declined.

My question, however, is this. I currently have one HR21, and one old school SD receiver (with only one line, of course, and on an SD TV). Is there a suggested lowest-cost route to go to get Ethernet MRV for me (both rooms are wired with Cat 5e and a higher-end home networking setup, and streaming on ReplayTVs worked fine in the past)? I know I need a new box on the SD set. I'd love for it to be another DVR, but if I need to settle for a regular HD receiver for now, that is ok.

More than anything, I didn't know whether not having the equipment already in place changed anything. I almost bit on an offered HD-DVR for $149, but they wanted to tack on the other stuff, so that was definitely not going to work for me.


----------



## The Merg

ncfoster said:


> I am having some unrelated technical problems, so I put a call into DirecTV tech support today. At the end of the call, I got the usual "Is there anything else I can help you with today?" question. So, I inquired about the multi-room viewing. It had been a while since I'd been on DBStalk, so I wasn't sure what the current situation was, beyond the coax being supported and ethernet not.
> 
> So, I was rather uninspired by the answers I was given, which, of course, included the $99 charge, and I think another $49 or $50 for something else. I, of course declined.
> 
> My question, however, is this. I currently have one HR21, and one old school SD receiver (with only one line, of course, and on an SD TV). Is there a suggested lowest-cost route to go to get Ethernet MRV for me (both rooms are wired with Cat 5e and a higher-end home networking setup, and streaming on ReplayTVs worked fine in the past)? I know I need a new box on the SD set. I'd love for it to be another DVR, but if I need to settle for a regular HD receiver for now, that is ok.
> 
> More than anything, I didn't know whether not having the equipment already in place changed anything. I almost bit on an offered HD-DVR for $149, but they wanted to tack on the other stuff, so that was definitely not going to work for me.


The general cost for MRV installation is $99 for the install and $49 for the tech visit. In your case, you do need either an additional HD receiver or HD-DVR.

Depending on your account history, you might be able to get a free HD receiver or a HD-DVR at a reduced cost. Once you have it activated, you need to contact DirecTV and request them to turn on MRV in unsupported mode. This will allow you to use MRV over ethernet instead of via DECA. You might need to talk to more than one CSR to get it turned on in unsupported mode.

- Merg


----------



## N9QZD

Sent the email this afternoon.
Nothing yet.


----------



## FredG

Thanks all. I followed the e-mail method and even though they didn't send an e-mail reply, I noticed the other day that suddenly some shows were showing up in my Living Room DVR twice. I then realized that the duplicates were for shows I had recorded on both my Bedroom DVR and my Living Room DVR. Sure enough, I checked the Whole Home DVR status and it showed Authorized.

Granted, I had called a CSR and asked them to authorize it over the phone and that is when I learned about the DECA's and the $149. I laughed and then said, "Seriously?" Which was met with, I'm sorry sir, but yes, there is no other way around this. I explained that I was part of the beta, had used it quite successfully, that I had not changed a thing since the beta. He insisted he couldn't do anything. He then said that in order for me to use the Whole Home DVR capability they needed to install these DECA's so that I could connect my units to the Internet. I explained to him that I was already connected to the Internet, that I was able to download OnDemand content and that all he had to do was authorize me. Again he insisted there was nothing he could do. I told him that I knew it could be done, but that I understood he was only telling me what he had been trained on. I then hung up and hit the web. 

So again thanks Doug for the initial post. Seems they are still activating MRV using home networking if you are willing to forgo the "supported" method.


----------



## Valdhor

Thanks for this thread.

I sent the email at around 11am and received a reply at 4:43 pm. They have set it all up for me and reiterated that it was unsupported. Anybody sending this email should probably state that they understand it is unsupported.


_____
Steve


----------



## Tex

Well, there goes 30 minutes of my life I can't get back. Why can't DirecTV make a simple entry about this in their information database? I guess I'm going the email route.


----------



## The Merg

Tex said:


> Well, there goes 30 minutes of my life I can't get back. Why can't DirecTV make a simple entry about this in their information database? I guess I'm going the email route.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

As this is an unsupported way of running MRV, most of the front-line CSR's will have no knowledge of it. As those that were running the unsupported method were generally part of the beta program here at DBSTalk, it was told to us that DirecTV would like unsupported MRV requests to come to them through e-mail as opposed to over the phone.

- Merg


----------



## Tex

Yeah, I was able to get it via the email route. I'd just change all these posts to say email and leave off directions for calling CSRs. I was nice, and all I was met with was an annoyed CSR, and then a supervisor who threatened about me having propietary DirecTV information.


----------



## mnelsonx

After reading the posts here today I was about to try the email method, but had to go the DirecTV site to get my account number. On a whim I checked the My Services page, and Viola! the ACTIVATE NOW button on Whole Home DVR was no longer grayed out. Click...and I am now activated.

After fretting for several months over the $3/month, I called and talked to a CSR about two weeks ago to try to get it activated...she made a valiant effort but couldn't get it to enable on the account without the $149 DECA installation, although she said she would make a note of it on my account. Someone in the know must have noticed the note and taken action. 

Thank you DirecTV!


----------



## whereami

Okay, bear with me as it's sometimes difficult to traverse a lenghty-thread to find the right info, so my question is this...

I have a new HR24-100 hooked up to my network via Powerline adapter that Directv was selling a while back for about $20 each. I have a Slimline dish, no SWiM. The dish cables run to my basement into 8-way? multiswitch since I also have three D12-300.

I have a H20-100 in our bedroom and thus would like to use MRV. Will my setup work? If not, what do I need to get it going on my own? And I understand I need to try the email-route to have them turn it on using an unsupported method.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy W

whereami said:


> I have a H20-100 in our bedroom and thus would like to use MRV. Will my setup work? If not, what do I need to get it going on my own? And I understand I need to try the email-route to have them turn it on using an unsupported method.


You'd need to upgrade the H20 to an H21 or newer. Once you do that, and connect it to your network, you can start bugging DirecTV to let you activate the service.


----------



## Cowboy7704

OK, I sent the e-mail, but while waiting decided to brave the CSR's.

After 7 calls and about 2 hours I got one who says she turned on the Unsupported, yet on y HR-22 DVR's Whole home still says unavailable and on the web site Whole Home says "Not Eligible" so I'm thinking they are either lying to me, or something has changed.

In the interest of full-disclosure the same call where they said they set the Unsupported I also had to activate HD service (I don't have any HDTV's but figure it is work the $13 a month)


----------



## gewi

I participated in the general Beta using my internet connection and everything seemed to work OK. When they announced the end of the Beta I decided that the value was not worth the $3/ month. My wife did not want me to use "her" receivers. I have 3 HR-20s and 1 HR-21. She uses 2 and I use 2. She has now decided that she would like to be able to share "my" receivers. 

I understand that the service is not supported by DirecTv, but before I request the service (and the additional charge), I would like to know if anything has changed since the Beta program ended that would prevent me from using it over my ethernet network .


----------



## The Merg

Nope. Send an e-mail as posted by Doug at the start of this thread. That should be it.

- Merg


----------



## jimstick

I sent the e-mail to Directv this morning and got a reply back stating that they couldn't do it, and that it had to be installed by a professional. I sent another this afternoon, and I am still waiting for a reply. They have not turned on the "activate now" button on my account page yet, either. 

A couple of quick questions:
Did I actually have to BE involved in the beta program?
Do I have to have all the equipment hooked up first?
Thanks.


----------



## Jeremy W

jimstick said:


> Did I actually have to BE involved in the beta program?


Nope.


jimstick said:


> Do I have to have all the equipment hooked up first?


They have no way of knowing if everything is hooked up, so no.


----------



## ctweber

Both my receivers (HR23and H23) are connected to my network and internet.
Both say authorized under the whole home set up screen.
My account says whole home is activated. Mind you this activation was inadvertantly done by a CSR in the process of trying to sell me the DECA upgrade last summer and not the unsupported route. Never the less my recievers and account seem to be ready to go the LAN method.

When I go into whole home on the receivers they say no networked DVRs found.

Any thoughts on how to get this working at this point? How can you tell if your receivers are in standard (DECA) MRV mode or unsupported? Or is it the same difference at the receiver?

Thanks!


----------



## jimstick

Still waiting for a reply from D*. Still don't have it enabled on my account.


----------



## ctweber

Sent off the email per instructions earlier this morning.
Just got this reply;

Thank you for writing. We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service. To clarify your statement about DIRECTV supporting network based Whole-Home DVR, DIRECTV has not supported and does not have plans to support network based Whole-Home DVR. As such, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the network based Whole-Home DVR Service. For questions about this set up, please seek assistance in our technical forum at //forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp

Please be assured that we already have added the Whole-Home DVR service to your account.The service changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on "Activity Since Last Bill" in the My Account column.

Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes that are made mid month, such as adding or removing a service, will show as charges or credits from the day the change occurred to the end of that 30 day period. Your next bill will reflect a partial charge and a full 30 day charge of $3.00 for the Whole-Home DVR service.

Thank you again for writing and participating in the Cutting Edge user group.

I am not home to check anything but this response is very unclear to me as to whether this CSR activated unsupported mode for me or just added the $3 monthly charge.

What do you think?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Jeremy W

ctweber said:


> I am not home to check anything but this response is very unclear to me as to whether this CSR activated unsupported mode for me or just added the $3 monthly charge.


They can't just add the $3 charge without activating the service. The response is perfectly clear.


----------



## ctweber

Actually they can and did. Until recently they've been charging me $3/month for this service but never tried to sell me at the time the needed equipment to make it work. I'm not good at looking at my bill every month so I've been paying for a service I technically wasn't able to use.


----------



## Jeremy W

ctweber said:


> Actually they can and did.


They can't and didn't.


ctweber said:


> Until recently they've been charging me $3/month for this service but never tried to sell me at the time the needed equipment to make it work.


Just because you didn't have the proper equipment doesn't mean that the service wasn't active. Two very different things.


----------



## jimstick

Still have not recieved a response from my second e-mail almost 24 hours ago to D*, so I sent another about an hour and half ago. Just checked my e-mail, and they responded, and said that it is now activated. I checked on my account on D*'s website, and it says "Currently Activated". By the way I have Total Choice +HDDVR. Don't know if that's still an issue for some.


----------



## mpaquette

So is the email still the route to go if I have Deca compatible equipment (HR24 and H24) and SWM? I checked on the website under services and the option to activate it is grayed out.


----------



## mpaquette

Sent the email and they responded and had me activated about 4 hours later.


----------



## Hotkey

I'm a new DirecTV customer (few months) and am just hearing about the MRV process. I have 2 HD DVR and 1 HD RCVR boxes (setup reads HR23/700). I'm trying to understand what I need to do to get the MVR process set up on my equipment. I've seen posts about home networking or calling for equipment and varying costs, etc. etc. Maybe you folks could get me headed in the right direction please! Thanks!!


----------



## Jeremy W

Hotkey said:


> Maybe you folks could get me headed in the right direction please!


I'll give you the same advice I gave you on AVS: call DirecTV and let them do it. It's the only way you'll be officially supported, and since your receivers aren't networked now, it probably won't even cost that much more than doing it yourself.


----------



## Hotkey

Thanks again Jeremy. 

Anyone else have a thought or suggestion?


----------



## The Merg

Jeremy W said:


> I'll give you the same advice I gave you on AVS: call DirecTV and let them do it. It's the only way you'll be officially supported, and since your receivers aren't networked now, it probably won't even cost that much more than doing it yourself.


+1 (and Jeremy and I don't usually agree on a lot of things! )



Hotkey said:


> Thanks again Jeremy.
> 
> Anyone else have a thought or suggestion?


But, if you are going to do it yourself, the cheapest route would be to go with ethernet. Run an ethernet cable to each receiver from your router. I would not recommend using PowerLine or wireless ethernet adapters as you will probably not get the bandwidth needed for streaming HD programming. E-mail DirecTV and request that you have unsupported MRV turned on. If you have issues with it though, DirecTV will not help you out at all. If you can't run ethernet to each receiver, call up DirecTV and get the Whole Home Upgrade using DECA as it will be cheaper to go through them than a DIY upgrade.

- Merg


----------



## Hotkey

"The Merg" said:


> +1 (and Jeremy and I don't usually agree on a lot of things! )
> 
> But, if you are going to do it yourself, the cheapest route would be to go with ethernet. Run an ethernet cable to each receiver from your router. I would not recommend using PowerLine or wireless ethernet adapters as you will probably not get the bandwidth needed for streaming HD programming. E-mail DirecTV and request that you have unsupported MRV turned on. If you have issues with it though, DirecTV will not help you out at all. If you can't run ethernet to each receiver, call up DirecTV and get the Whole Home Upgrade using DECA as it will be cheaper to go through them than a DIY upgrade.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## toneman

I had been running unsupported MRV w/ my 2 HR20-100s but recently had them upgraded to HR24-200s; can/will unsupported MRV still work on the HR24s and if so, is there anything special I'll need to do on the HR24s to get MRV to work on them? I ask because the installer could not get MRV to work on the HR24s via the built-in DECA; is this because somehow my account has my Whole-Home service flagged as unsupported?

I'd prefer to use the unsupported MRV option on my HR24s since then I can do both MRV and D* On-Demand/Apps w/o the need for the DECA Broadband module, which for whatever reason was included in my Movers Connection install even though I had not requested it--guess it may have been because I currently have the Whole-Home service on my account.


----------



## veryoldschool

toneman said:


> I had been running unsupported MRV w/ my 2 HR20-100s but recently had them upgraded to HR24-200s; can/will unsupported MRV still work on the HR24s and if so, is there anything special I'll need to do on the HR24s to get MRV to work on them? I ask because the installer could not get MRV to work on the HR24s via the built-in DECA; is this because somehow my account has my Whole-Home service flagged as unsupported?
> 
> I'd prefer to use the unsupported MRV option on my HR24s since then I can do both MRV and D* On-Demand/Apps w/o the need for the DECA Broadband module, which for whatever reason was included in my Movers Connection install even though I had not requested it--guess it may have been because I currently have the Whole-Home service on my account.


"MRV" isn't tied to what type network you're using. It's tied to the account.
If everything is ethernet, it should work. Connecting ethernet to the 24 disables the internal DECA.


----------



## lugnutathome

Does he need to reboot to have the HR24 pick up the Ethernet port activity?

Don "seems I read that somewhere" Bolton



veryoldschool said:


> "MRV" isn't tied to what type network you're using. It's tied to the account.
> If everything is ethernet, it should work. Connecting ethernet to the 24 disables the internal DECA.


----------



## veryoldschool

lugnutathome said:


> Does he need to reboot to have the HR24 pick up the Ethernet port activity?
> 
> Don "seems I read that somewhere" Bolton


He might. Normally everyone is trying to get them back on DECA from having the ethernet cable being connected by mistake.


----------



## toneman

veryoldschool said:


> "MRV" isn't tied to what type network you're using. It's tied to the account.
> If everything is ethernet, it should work. Connecting ethernet to the 24 disables the internal DECA.


Cool--thanks for clearing that up! Currently I don't have my HR24s connected via ethernet to my home network since I just moved into my new home and don't have Internet access yet (and as such, I don't have anything connected to the ethernet port on my HR24s so I know the internal DECA isn't being disabled AFAICT); however, my understanding is that Internet access is not necessary just to get MRV to work--only if you want to access On-Demand and/or Home Apps. The problem is that for whatever reason, the installer could not get MRV to work w/ my two HR24s via DECA--status check shows that either DVR can't find any other Whole-Home networked DVRs.


----------



## Jeremy W

toneman said:


> my understanding is that Internet access is not necessary just to get MRV to work--only if you want to access On-Demand and/or Home Apps.


This is correct. Is this a new install, or was the system installed at your previous home?

Also, I realize this is a stupid question, but are you using a SWM dish with a splitter or a regular dish?


----------



## The Merg

Can you go to the Network Setup / Advanced Settings and tell us what the IP Address and Subnet Mask are for each of the receivers?

- Merg


----------



## toneman

Jeremy W said:


> This is correct. Is this a new install, or was the system installed at your previous home?
> 
> Also, I realize this is a stupid question, but are you using a SWM dish with a splitter or a regular dish?


At my old home my HR20s were connected to a non-SWM dish, w/ both MRV and On-Demand working via ethernet only (i.e., no DECA), while at my new home my two HR24s (which replaced the HR20s) are connected to a SWM-3 dish--one each in the family and bedrooms (note--there is nothing connected inline between the back of the receiver and the wall coax outlet, and nothing connected to the receiver's ethernet port, as it should be if using DECA). For whatever reason the installer connected the power inserter to an outlet in one of my other bedrooms, with the Broadband DECA adapter sitting next to it but unconnected (more on that below).



The Merg said:


> Can you go to the Network Setup / Advanced Settings and tell us what the IP Address and Subnet Mask are for each of the receivers?
> 
> - Merg


Now here's where I'm not sure as to exactly what I need to enter for IP address/etc.--I don't have internet yet at my new home but I went ahead and entered distinct static 192.168.1.* IP addresses for each of my receivers, subnet 255.255.255.0, and default gateway and DNS 192.168.1.1--I don't think these two entries are critical if not using On-Demand but am not sure here. Shouldn't the two boxes still be able to see each other over DECA even though I haven't (yet) connected anything from the ethernet port on the Broadband DECA adapter? I connected a cable from the PI IRD port to the coax in on the Broadband DECA and entered the network information on the two HR24s as described earlier, then hit "Connect Now"--what's weird is that one receiver will pass the coax connection test but not the internet part (which is expected since I have no internet)...whereas the other receiver will fail both coax AND internet connection tests.

Bottom line--let's pretend I have no home network configured at all in my home (i.e., no routers, switches, internet) and I simply want MRV to work between my two receivers; DECA is built-in, and I have the Broadband DECA module--how should everything be connected in relation to each other?


----------



## veryoldschool

toneman said:


> Bottom line--let's pretend I have no home network configured at all in my home (i.e., no routers, switches, internet) and I simply want MRV to work between my two receivers; DECA is built-in, and I have the Broadband DECA module--how should everything be connected in relation to each other?


Without a router actually connected, all the receivers should be set to their internal IP addresses. Reset the network defaults [to clear out the advanced settings you've inputted].
Reboot each receiver and then check their system info screens. Under the network you should see IP 69.xxx.xxx.xxx & Subnet 255.255.0.0.
The 24s should show "coax connected".
If one/they don't, then re-run the SAT setup from the setup screen to reactivate the internal DECA.


----------



## nesby21

My H23 (HD) and HR22 (HD DVR) are hard wired to a 10/100 BEFSR41 Linksys router. Is this adequate enough from a bandwidth perspective or do I need a gigibit switch? 

Will non-HD receivers work as well if I hardwire them into my router?

Thanks in advance....hopefully once they enable the service I'll be working.


----------



## Jeremy W

nesby21 said:


> My H23 (HD) and HR22 (HD DVR) are hard wired to a 10/100 BEFSR41 Linksys router. Is this adequate enough from a bandwidth perspective or do I need a gigibit switch?


That's fine.


nesby21 said:


> Will non-HD receivers work as well if I hardwire them into my router?


The non-HD receivers don't even have networking capabilities to begin with.


----------



## toneman

veryoldschool said:


> Without a router actually connected, all the receivers should be set to their internal IP addresses. Reset the network defaults [to clear out the advanced settings you've inputted].
> Reboot each receiver and then check their system info screens. Under the network you should see IP 69.xxx.xxx.xxx & Subnet 255.255.0.0.
> The 24s should show "coax connected".
> If one/they don't, then re-run the SAT setup from the setup screen to reactivate the internal DECA.


VOS--I did this...still no go. The funny thing is that if the receivers are hooked up directly to each other (coax wall outlet to 2-way splitter to both receivers), they can see each other (i.e., Whole Room--networked DVRs detected). Does this mean that I may possibly have bad wiring somewhere behind the walls?


----------



## veryoldschool

toneman said:


> VOS--I did this...still no go. The funny thing is that if the receivers are hooked up directly to each other (coax wall outlet to 2-way splitter to both receivers), they can see each other (i.e., Whole Room--networked DVRs detected). Does this mean that I may possibly have bad wiring somewhere behind the walls?



Let's go back to basics:
When connected "to the wall" and in different rooms, they don't see each other, but when connected to the same wall outlet and with a splitter, they do?
Is this a home installation or an apartment?


----------



## Santana

and a thanks to everyone else who contributed information. 

My wife and I were very interested in MRV when it was first launched six months ago. But with the high start-up costs and only one HDTV, it didn't make sense at the time.

Now, I bought a second HDTV and upgraded an SD receiver to HD for free (not entirely free, cost a 2yr extended contract), but I still didn't want to pay the $99 equip/$49 install fees to upgrade to whole home DVR. Thankfully, this forum has a wealth of information and gave me a blueprint for bypassing those start-up costs. My biggest concern was the "unsupported" nature of the setup, but after reading this entire thread my concerns were set aside. I have both HD receivers ethernet connected to a single switch, and from what I read I shouldn't have any problems. 

So I used the scripted form (although I did not mention the beta testing), and sent an e-mail yesterday. I was a little disappointed when I still hadn't heard anything at all when I got up this morning. But after returning from an evening out with the wife, I turned on the TV and had a message stating that whole home service had been activated. I checked out both receivers and tested it a bit; both seem to be working seamlessly. I was so happy, I was doing my snoopy dance. This will come in real handy when I'm hogging one of the TVs tomorrow watching football.


----------



## toneman

veryoldschool said:


> Let's go back to basics:
> When connected "to the wall" and in different rooms, they don't see each other, but when connected to the same wall outlet and with a splitter, they do?
> Is this a home installation or an apartment?


Yes, to your first question; it's a home install. In the end, turns out it was bad in-wall coax cabling running to the master bedroom; did a cable run from the outlet in one of the other bedrooms to the MB, all is good now. Installer had to run hot line drops in order to find out which of the two rooms (MB and family room) had the bad line; I guess the line was marginally bad, as the receiver connected to it had no problem picking up the dish signal (and displaying video) but apparently it was bad enough that it couldn't detect the other receiver that is connected downstairs (and vice-versa).


----------



## veryoldschool

toneman said:


> Yes, to your first question; it's a home install. In the end, turns out it was bad in-wall coax cabling running to the master bedroom; did a cable run from the outlet in one of the other bedrooms to the MB, all is good now. Installer had to run hot line drops in order to find out which of the two rooms (MB and family room) had the bad line; I guess the line was marginally bad, as the receiver connected to it had no problem picking up the dish signal (and displaying video) but apparently it was bad enough that it couldn't detect the other receiver that is connected downstairs (and vice-versa).


RF can be this way due to wavelengths, where a "bad spot" effects one frequency range, but not a different frequency range.
You might have been able "to swap" which was working [DECA & SAT] by adding/removing coax lengths, but replacing the bad coax is the best option. :lol:.


----------



## jabrwocky7

toneman said:


> I had been running unsupported MRV w/ my 2 HR20-100s but recently had them upgraded to HR24-200s; can/will unsupported MRV still work on the HR24s and if so, is there anything special I'll need to do on the HR24s to get MRV to work on them? I ask because the installer could not get MRV to work on the HR24s via the built-in DECA; is this because somehow my account has my Whole-Home service flagged as unsupported?
> 
> I'd prefer to use the unsupported MRV option on my HR24s since then I can do both MRV and D* On-Demand/Apps w/o the need for the DECA Broadband module, which for whatever reason was included in my Movers Connection install even though I had not requested it--guess it may have been because I currently have the Whole-Home service on my account.





veryoldschool said:


> "MRV" isn't tied to what type network you're using. *It's tied to the account*.
> If everything is ethernet, it should work. Connecting ethernet to the 24 disables the internal DECA.


FWIW, I recently had my HR20-100 die and it was replaced with an HR20-700. I had unsupported MRV via ethernet active on my account prior to the DVR replacement.

After setting up and activating the new HR20-700, it did not have a Whole Home menu option, but my other working unit, an HR22 still had it. I emailed customer support and asked them to reapply it to my account and after they did that, everything worked like it did before.


----------



## Jeremy W

jabrwocky7 said:


> After setting up and activating the new HR20-700, it did not have a Whole Home menu option, but my other working unit, an HR22 still had it. I emailed customer support and asked them to reapply it to my account and after they did that, everything worked like it did before.


That's strange. The Whole Home menu option appears even if the service is not active.


----------



## veryoldschool

jabrwocky7 said:


> FWIW, I recently had my HR20-100 die and it was replaced with an HR20-700. I had unsupported MRV via ethernet active on my account prior to the DVR replacement.
> 
> After setting up and activating the new HR20-700, it did not have a Whole Home menu option, but my other working unit, an HR22 still had it. I emailed customer support and asked them to reapply it to my account and after they did that, everything worked like it did before.


As some have had to do [even with supported installs] resending authorization to a receiver normally resolves this, which can be done from your account on their website.


----------



## jabrwocky7

Jeremy W said:


> That's strange. The Whole Home menu option appears even if the service is not active.


My HR22-100 is on 0x40*e* and the replacement HR20-700 came with 0x040*c*.

I don't see any release notes for 0x040*c*, so it's possible this is a version that only got installed at the warehouse.

The whole-home menu option was definitely missing on the HR20-700.


----------



## jabrwocky7

veryoldschool said:


> As some have had to do [even with supported installs] resending authorization to a receiver normally resolves this, which can be done from your account on their website.


I did this twice before contacting Directv via email. It did not work in this situation.


----------



## veryoldschool

jabrwocky7 said:


> I did this twice before contacting Directv via email. It did not work in this situation.


Maybe this is due to it being "unsupported", which has never "fit" their computer system. :shrug:


----------



## JeffC

Tried the email route to enable non-supported MRV a couple of days ago and got this back today: Is there any way to find someone at Direct who knows their system?

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Whole Home DVR Service

Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response ((Redacted)) - 12/09/2010 09:53 AM Dear Redacted,

Thanks for writing. I see that you've been a valued customer with us for several years, and we truly appreciate your loyalty.

I understand your concern about your Whole Home DIRECTV Whole Home DVR Service. I appreciate being given the chance to respond to your concern and would be glad to provide you with the information that you need.

DIRECTV Whole Home DVR Service gives you the power to share all of your recorded programs with any TV in your house. You can also:

*Record, delete, pause and rewind your favorite shows no matter where you are *Manage your DVR playlist from any room *Record two shows while watching two others *Set separate parental controls for each TV *Watch your recorded shows in HD in any room

To start recording and watching your favorite programs in any room one of your networked TV's needs to be connected to a whole home capable HD DVR and your other TV's will need to be connected to whole home capable HD receivers. HD Access, DVR Service and Whole Home DVR Service are also required.

To order and learn about special upgrade offers please call us at 1-800-531-5000.

For your reference, minimum requirements are as follows:

- DIRECTV Plus HD DVR (HR20 and higher)
- Whole-Home enabled HD or HD DVR Receiver for each additional TV sharing content (HR20/H21 or higher)
- HD Access $10 monthly
- DVR Service $7 monthly
- Whole-Home DVR service fee $3.00 monthly

Please note that you only need to have Internet connection if want to download your movies in one room using DIRECTV Cinema Plus and watch them in any room of your home - all with a single DVR. Learn more about DIRECTV Cinema Plus at http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/cinemaplus or get started with our Setup Guide Guide at http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2993 You'll find troubleshooting tips at our Support Forums at http://forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp

This upgrade amounting to $199.00 includes the following:

- SWiM Installation
- DECA (DIRECTV Ethernet to Coax Adapter)
- Band-Stop Filter
- Receiver Swaps (Ensures all receivers are SWiM compatible)
*New 2 year service agreement applies for advanced receiver swaps (12 month service agreement for standard receiver swaps)
- Internet Connection Kit (Coax)
- Troubleshooting (Additional support specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service)

Depending on your individual equipment/system setup, up to $49 Standard Professional Installation fee may apply. A representative can tell you if an installation charge will apply when you place your order.

Thanks again for writing and providing us the opportunity to be of service to you.

Sincerely,

Redacted
DIRECTV Customer Service

P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.

Customer By Web Form (Redacted) - 12/08/2010 06:25 PM I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill.

[---001:002824:16414---]


----------



## JeffC

Should mention that I replied asking that my request be passed to someone with unsupported MRV experience and two hours later I was up and running.


----------



## RussN

Any problems with your unsupported MRV?


----------



## WaarrEagle

Awesome! I used the e-mail form from the first page of this thread and my MRV was enabled within 24 hours. Thanks!


----------



## Kev4Bama

I was thinking of going ahead and sending the email to get my MRV activated on my account even though it will be a few days until I install my equipment, Just in case I run into any snags with CSR's, I want to make sure it is active when I install everything. 

Question is will this screw anything up authorizing the service even though im not networked yet as far as when I do network everything? At $3.00 a month it will only cost me a few cents for the time I wont be using it and that would be worth it to me to know that it is done!

Also does anyone know what security info they are wanting? They usually just ask my phone number and address on the phone?


----------



## The Merg

Kev4Bama said:


> I was thinking of going ahead and sending the email to get my MRV activated on my account even though it will be a few days until I install my equipment, Just in case I run into any snags with CSR's, I want to make sure it is active when I install everything.
> 
> Question is will this screw anything up authorizing the service even though im not networked yet as far as when I do network everything? At $3.00 a month it will only cost me a few cents for the time I wont be using it and that would be worth it to me to know that it is done!
> 
> Also does anyone know what security info they are wanting? They usually just ask my phone number and address on the phone?


Send an e-mail via DirecTV's website to request it be turned on. There should not be any issue with your receivers not being hooked up yet.

- Merg


----------



## Kev4Bama

Okay I sent the email exactly as Doug said to on the first page of this thread we will see how long it takes and what kind of response I get!


----------



## cuibap

Just sent an email to activate as Doug mentioned on the first page and will see how it goes. Spent over an hour with 3 different CSR and they don't know what I was talking about.


----------



## Kev4Bama

Been 24 hours now and still no reply. Funny how some get a response in a matter of 2 or 3 hours and others days


----------



## eph3

Kev4Bama and I are in the same boat .... I posted the service request via D* website yesterday nearly 24 hours ago, but have seen no response back yet. All new hardware is installed and checked out (SWM8, PI and HR22). I wasn't expecting an immediate turn around, but I am anxious to get it running.


----------



## Kev4Bama

Just got my response back and they have activated it! Glad to have that out of the way. They made sure to add this line 

"Thank you for writing. We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service. DIRECTV has not supported and does not have plans to support network based Whole-Home DVR. As such, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the network based Whole-Home DVR Service."

Thanks to the entire DBStalk.com team for the info you provide! I checked on my recievers and even though they are not hooked up by SWM yet it says that the service is authorized.


----------



## eph3

I got the email saying that Whole Home DVR Service has been activated and I'm testing it now. So far, so good but that shouldn't surprise anyone here.


----------



## Grentz

Waiting for mine to be activated, sent in an email this morning


----------



## Kev4Bama

Grentz said:


> Waiting for mine to be activated, sent in an email this morning


It took me and eph3 right at 24 hours, others have had it done in hours. Shouldnt be more than 24hours though!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

cuibap said:


> Just *sent an email to activate as Doug mentioned on the first page *and will see how it goes. Spent over an hour with 3 different CSR and they don't know what I was talking about.


You do realize that post was back in MAY right? 

If you refer to it as MRV, a few CSRs may not know what you are talking about, as the official name for it is actually *Whole Home DVR Service *(for the activation).

If the e-mail doesn't do the trick in 24 hours...perhaps the phone is your next option.

Enjoy - you'll love it.


----------



## eph3

The instructions from back in May worked very well! As Kev4Bama mentioned, D* included the disclaimer comments in their email response. That's all fine as we know that we're running in an unsupported configuration.

Now, we just need the ability to control WHERE you record programs regardless of which DVR you are controlling at the time. ReplayTV had that capability many years ago and it was REALLY nice. And given that D* acquired the ReplayTV intellectual property a few years ago, who knows.... (maybe D* is already working on this, and maybe some of you already know - I haven't taken the time to look through the CE forum yet)

Cheers!


----------



## cuibap

tired of the waiting game, I called this afternnon and walked the CSR through the procedure on the first post and got it activated right away. It worked with this CSR but not the other 3. Guessed this one is smarter


----------



## Grentz

Grentz said:


> Waiting for mine to be activated, sent in an email this morning


Just as an update, mine was activated last night. Email form instructions worked perfectly


----------



## mimsfamily

I've called once and emailed twice but no luck yet. The CSR sent me to technical support. He said I would have no 2 year commitment but insisted I would have to upgrade my connection equipment at a cost of about 260.00. I'm going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## Motleyfan

I got the same reply to my email as JeffC.... Need to set up home install of deca, etc. I tried his route of emailing DTV back asking customer service to forward my request to someone who is familiar with unsupported MRV. Waiting for a response.

Nick


----------



## mimsfamily

My email worked today. I had to update my package to a choice package (choice xtra). 
This was all prompted by a 3d TV promotion. I wanted to add the 3d channels but my hr20 was not capable. Directv sent me a free hr23 so I could watch the 3d channels (no luck on the hr24). I moved the hr20 to the bedroom and thought I'd look into adding the whole home service. A day later they sent a free hr21 with a return label this time???? I have'nt decided whether to go ahead and activate the hr21 and send them the hr20. I would loose the OTA and not sure if the hr21 has anything the hr20 does'nt.

I bet I lost my national fox west coast feed in the update but no biggie. I look forward to checking it out when I get home. I have been using the directv2pc application which I like much better than Tivo's desktop software. 

My two directv hd tivo's both died in 09. I still have two standalone's TIVO's but transferring shows just does'nt work as well as it used to.


----------



## Motleyfan

Got a response back last night and I'm up and running. Thanks to this forum and everyone who posted here. Couldn't have gotten this done without you or the information everyone shared.

Thanks...

Nick


----------



## T_Mac23

Just wanted to add my experience, I sent the e-mail from the beginning of this thread requesting unsupported MRV. I took nearly 48 hrs, and I got the reply stating that I would need the DECA equpment. I replied to the e-mail as JeffC in this thread did, and I got a response back immediately and was up and running. Thanks to Doug, Jeff, and everyone on this thread for making this happen.


----------



## Nacraman1

I am going through the same cycle as above, but I am being sent to a "special representative for assistance".


----------



## Nacraman1

Update: I am activated.


----------



## tgarons

I guess I was really lucky. I ordered an additional DVR that was supposed to arrive this morning. I called DirecTV before it came to see what they could do. The CSR I happened to get knew about Whole Home DVR over ethernet. She told me it had been beta and due to problems they decided to only support it over coax with professional installation, but she would enable it on my account with the understanding that it was unsupported. She then tried to do so, but couldn't because the new equipment hadn't been activated. She said she'd put a lot of notes in my record so when I called back they could go ahead with the MRV activation. I called back after activation. The first CSR transferred me to tech support who completed the activation. No problem at all.


----------



## tbolt

Email method worked.
Activated today.

Here is the response I got back:

Dear Mr. xxxxxx, Thanks for writing. I see you've been with us for many years and I would like to let you know that we appreciate your business. We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service. As you requested, I have added the Whole-Home DVR service to your account. The service changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on "Activity Since Last Bill" in the My Account column. Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes that are made mid month, such as adding or removing a service, will show as charges or credits from the day the change occurred to the end of that 30 day period. Your next bill will reflect a partial charge and a full 30 day charge of $3.00 for the Whole-Home DVR service. To clarify your statement about DIRECTV supporting network based Whole-Home DVR, DIRECTV has not supported and does not have plans to support network based Whole-Home DVR. As such, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the network based Whole-Home DVR Service. For questions about this set up, please seek assistance in our technical forum at http://forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp. Thank you again for writing and participating in the Cutting Edge user group.

Sincerely, 
DIRECTV Customer Service

P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.


----------



## dengland

Two calls yesterday. The second CSR sent me to tech support. Tech support said I HAVE to have SWM or it won't work. Tried the email approach last night and they basically said "$199 install is the only way to make it work."

I did not get


> As you requested, I have added the Whole-Home DVR service to your account.


 as tbolt got.

I am trying a reply to the email I got, but am not very hopeful.


----------



## Vin

dengland said:


> Two calls yesterday. The second CSR sent me to tech support. Tech support said I HAVE to have SWM or it won't work. Tried the email approach last night and they basically said "$199 install is the only way to make it work."
> 
> I did not get as tbolt got.
> 
> I am trying a reply to the email I got, but am not very hopeful.


I went through the same thing last week....started with the email as recommended here (I wasn't a BETA tester though) and got shot down....I received the same scripted reply you did about the $199 install requirement.

Tried calling next, no go, called back, customer retention this time, still no go. I was about to give up but tried replying to the rejection e-mail and happened to mention that I already have a SWM8, although at the time I didn't know or expect that would influence their decision. In any event, within 30 minutes it was turned on.

Whether it had to do with anything I said in my 2nd email or if it was just a matter of having the right person read that email, I'm not sure....moral of the story, don't give up.  Good luck.


----------



## The Merg

A lot of times it does take a reply to the initial rejection in order to get them to turn it on.

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## dengland

Vin said:


> IWhether it had to do with anything I said in my 2nd email or if it was just a matter of having the right person read that email, I'm not sure....moral of the story, don't give up. Good luck.


Thanks. Trying 2nd email with CSR instructions from the top of the thread.


----------



## Cheesehead Dave

tbolt said:


> Email method worked.
> Activated today.
> 
> Here is the response I got back:
> esponse (Y.T.) - 01/30/2011 11:43 AM
> 
> Dear Mr. xxxxxx, Thanks for writing. I see you've been with us for many years and I would like to let you know that we appreciate your business. We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service. As you requested, I have added the Whole-Home DVR service to your account. The service changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on "Activity Since Last Bill" in the My Account column. Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes that are made mid month, such as adding or removing a service, will show as charges or credits from the day the change occurred to the end of that 30 day period. Your next bill will reflect a partial charge and a full 30 day charge of $3.00 for the Whole-Home DVR service. To clarify your statement about DIRECTV supporting network based Whole-Home DVR, DIRECTV has not supported and does not have plans to support network based Whole-Home DVR. As such, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the network based Whole-Home DVR Service. For questions about this set up, please seek assistance in our technical forum at http://forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp. Thank you again for writing and participating in the Cutting Edge user group.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Y.T.-DIRECTV Customer Service
> 
> P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.


I went the email route last week. Got this reply, and everything was activated and now works as expected.


----------



## dengland

dengland said:


> Trying 2nd email with CSR instructions from the top of the thread.


That email did the trick. I now have a functioning MRV. Thanks all.


----------



## canadaduck22

I just wanted to give a sincere thanks to everyone on here, I was frustrated with D* and the never ending list of services they offer that i have to pay a fortune for, but after two emails and a call from customer care to make sure i understood this was "unsupported" i was able to MVR last night and it was wonderful. I will try to contribute to this community since it has already given me so much.


----------



## The Merg

canadaduck22 said:


> I just wanted to give a sincere thanks to everyone on here, I was frustrated with D* and the never ending list of services they offer that i have to pay a fortune for, but after two emails and a call from customer care to make sure i understood this was "unsupported" i was able to MVR last night and it was wonderful. I will try to contribute to this community since it has already given me so much.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk and congrats on your success of getting unsupported MRV. You'll definitely enjoy it.

- Merg


----------



## bbach

FYI. Got rejected with my first email request as others reported, then followed up with: 'Thank you for your response, but will you please escalate this request to someone who is familiar with unsupported network based MRV? Thank you
again.". Two hours later, got a response that it was activated. Haven't tested yet but it now says it is activated on the my account page. 

Thanks for the info everyone. 

-- Bud


----------



## fleadog99

CSR's are so funny. This woman was so nice. I was taking her through each menu item. She said there was no add attributes menu item. Then she put me on hold, and came back with it's because I don't have a SWM. The guy over her told her to tell me that, and that the ethernet cable interferes with the non SWM. hahahaha. I sent in me email earlier today, so hopefully I get a response back. Should I try again on the CSR side? or wait for the email response?

Just called one more time, and got it activated. Thanks DBSTalk, you guys are awesome. Have been following for years.


----------



## fyrfyter

Long time Lurker, but this is only my 2nd or 3rd post. I only recently upgraded the DVR in our family room to HD, and then this week upgraded the Receiver in the MBR to HD. I ended up with an H21-100, to go with our HR22-100 DVR. Anyways, using all the information provided here as well as my existing home wired/wireless network, I was able to get MRV working across my home network. Thanks to those of you that put in lots of work here, for those of us that cannot completely wrap their head around ideas such as DECA. I understood the concept of it, just not all the parts. I was able to get a CSR to turn on MRV for me, even though she told me it may not work, and that would be my problem, if I elected not to buy the DECA ($200), and then pay them ($50) for the install. I was given a warning about not having a filter on my DVR, which would cause me problems. I still am stumped as to why not D* would offer MRV for those that have considerable understanding of home wired/wireless networks. The money was definitely not worth it in my mind. We only have 2 TVs, and at this point, do not need to add anymore, so the 4 available slots off the Slimline SL5 dish are fine. I already have 802.11n installed in the house, and several runs of CAT6, so where I do have wire, I am getting Gigabit speeds. Thanks for everyone on here, and hopefully, I can post and help out others along the way.


----------



## galaxie428

I too was able to get ethernet MRV turned on the other day thanks to that many helpful posts on this site. I had to go the email route though because the tech that I talked to told me it was not possible. I was trying to get this thread pulled up so I could explain to her what needed done but I was having internet issues. Anyway, they had it turned on the next day when I got home from work. Thanks again to everyone here!


----------



## EdL

I'm walking a CSR thru the DORIS process and she's setting me up. BIG THANKS to Doug, making it plain.

EdL


----------



## gallo_tecnologico

galaxie428 said:


> I too was able to get ethernet MRV turned on the other day thanks to that many helpful posts on this site. I had to go the email route though because the tech that I talked to told me it was not possible. I was trying to get this thread pulled up so I could explain to her what needed done but I was having internet issues. Anyway, they had it turned on the next day when I got home from work. Thanks again to everyone here!


Galaxie428,

Now that you have your MRV system hooked up. Have you had any issues with the DVRs freezing up or slowing down? Or have you had issues with the DVRs disconnecting from your system? I have 3 DVRs connected to my home network router. So far I've had my system connected for 2 days. I've only had one disconnected occasion and was able to reconnected to my network. Otherwise it's working good so far for me.

Thanks,

Gallo,
3-Directv HR22/100 DVRs connected to a Netgear WNDR3700 Gigabit Router and Netgear HomePlug Powerline Adapters.


----------



## The Merg

gallo_tecnologico said:


> Galaxie428,
> 
> Now that you have your MRV system hooked up. Have you had any issues with the DVRs freezing up or slowing down? Or have you had issues with the DVRs disconnecting from your system? I have 3 DVRs connected to my home network router. So far I've had my system connected for 2 days. I've only had one disconnected occasion and was able to reconnected to my network. Otherwise it's working good so far for me.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gallo,
> 3-Directv HR22/100 DVRs connected to a Netgear WNDR3700 Gigabit Router and Netgear HomePlug Powerline Adapters.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Glad to hear that you got MRV working. If you start having issues with receivers disconnecting from the network, check out this thread... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185713

While the issues persisted there are usually related to DECA, it might also help with an ethernet setup. Although, your disconnects might have to do with the use of the Powerline Adapters. Was the receiver that dropped off using those?

- Merg


----------



## jboehle

Hi all, thanks for the tips in this thread! I was able to get it turned on with the email method. I have a brand new HR22 and an older HR20/700, both say they are connected to the network and the internet. However, only the HR22 shows the feature is now enabled. The HR20/700 was unplugged last night when the feature was turned on, is that the problem? Or does the HR20/700 not support Whole Home DVR over my home network?


----------



## The Merg

If it was unplugged (powering it off really just turns off the display outputs), then yes, the HR20-700 might not have gotten the authorization signal. Go to your DirecTV account on-line and tell it to resend the authorization to your receivers.

- Merg


----------



## jboehle

Ah, didn't know you could do that. I had emailed DTV and they resent the auth for me in less than 15 minutes, now both are on. Thanks!


----------



## kenmcquillan

I just wanted to thank everyone here for the great tips to get the MRV via ethernet. I did the email, got a rejection, sent another email, and just got the MRV turned on. I do have one question... If I watch a recorded show on one receiver, that was recorded on another networked receiver, will the picture quality be as good as if I was watching it on the "recording" receiver? The TV's at each receiver are the same specs. Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool

kenmcquillan said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone here for the great tips to get the MRV via ethernet. I did the email, got a rejection, sent another email, and just got the MRV turned on. I do have one question... If I watch a recorded show on one receiver, that was recorded on another networked receiver, will the picture quality be as good as if I was watching it on the "recording" receiver? The TV's at each receiver are the same specs. Thanks!


Yes, because it's the same file you're streaming to the other receiver.


----------



## Jeremy W

kenmcquillan said:


> If I watch a recorded show on one receiver, that was recorded on another networked receiver, will the picture quality be as good as if I was watching it on the "recording" receiver?


It'll be identical, since the recording is digital and there is no transcoding taking place with MRV. Just like a recording is identical to live quality on the same receiver. Part of the joy of a 100% digital system!


----------



## SParker

kenmcquillan said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone here for the great tips to get the MRV via ethernet. I did the email, got a rejection, sent another email, and just got the MRV turned on. I do have one question... If I watch a recorded show on one receiver, that was recorded on another networked receiver, will the picture quality be as good as if I was watching it on the "recording" receiver? The TV's at each receiver are the same specs. Thanks!


Yup!


----------



## bigpuma

I just wanted to add another data point.

To summarize:
- My cousin is a 10 year DirecTV customer. 
- For the past year they have demolished their house and re-built it from the ground up and were living in an apartment without DirecTV. (suspended account)
- 3 months ago they re-activated their account even though the house was not done because they couldn't suspend the account any longer and they got an HR23 for free set up at the house which was mostly finished. 
- Yesterday the installer showed up with 3 more HD receivers we had ordered but without any equipment for Whole Home DVR service despite our specific request during the order. So I had him just set it up with a regular multi switch and we just set it up with standard network cables. The house is well wired for networking. 

Anyway after reading this thread and being ready for the difficult task of requesting the unsupported method of activating whole home DVR, I called DirecTV and the first CSR I spoke to set it up with no questions or problems.  I didn't even need to follow the process in the OP and second post. It took less than 5 minutes on the phone and I was very pleased. 

So now they have 1 HD DVR and 3 HD receivers set up and networked. Now I guess we need to get them RF remotes. I didn't realize the HD receivers come with IR only remotes and they have all 4 receivers in one closet. Anyway sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## Jeremy W

bigpuma said:


> I didn't realize the HD receivers come with IR only remotes and they have all 4 receivers in one closet. Anyway sometimes you get lucky.


Yeah, it's too bad they cut costs like that, but at least they still ship out RF remotes with the DVRs.


----------



## JAN Viewer

Does anyone know whole house will work in unsupported mode across an ATT DSL modem/router? I have available ethernet connections but have concerns if it passes directly from one unit to the other or uses the internet loop to pass between wired units. Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool

JAN Viewer said:


> Does anyone know whole house will work in unsupported mode across an ATT DSL modem/router? I have available ethernet connections but have concerns if it passes directly from one unit to the other or uses the internet loop to pass between wired units. Thanks


 Not sure what you're asking, but my 2Wire modem/router works fine.


----------



## RAD

JAN Viewer said:


> Does anyone know whole house will work in unsupported mode across an ATT DSL modem/router? I have available ethernet connections but have concerns if it passes directly from one unit to the other or uses the internet loop to pass between wired units. Thanks


All WHDVR/MRV traffic stays on your local network and doesn't use the internet at all. So bottom line is the traffic will stay within the switch component of your AT&T modem and not go out on the internet.


----------



## paulmazz

"JAN Viewer" said:


> Does anyone know whole house will work in unsupported mode across an ATT DSL modem/router? I have available ethernet connections but have concerns if it passes directly from one unit to the other or uses the internet loop to pass between wired units. Thanks


Just got mine activated yesterday. Have receivers going thru 2wire modem using att dsl. Works great so far. Used the email method described in this thread and activated it within a few hours. Unfortunately I had to talk to a tech to have them authorize it again cause it wasn't getting to my receivers. After a 30 minutes of troubleshooting she got it up and running. Luv it so far. Watched HD program last nite on my H23 and had no pixelation at all.


----------



## dangraney

I tried the email technique last night and it did seem to work... well, maybe. I received pretty much the same email - not supported but added - posted at other times on this site about 30 minutes after emailing them.

BUT both DVR's are showing the message "DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR is not authorized. To order call 1-800-531-5000." How long does it take to activate? Should I reset? Or should I call even though I received the email confirmation?

Thanks to everyone - this is a goldmine of info!
Dan



Doug Brott said:


> I posted a thread last week in which I detailed a method for getting MRV enabled in an 'unsupported' mode when talking to a CSR.
> 
> DIRECTV has asked that we make a change in our process for requesting 'unsupported' setup.
> 
> At this point, the recommended (and requested by DIRECTV) method for getting your account set to 'unsupported' is to use E-mail.
> 
> Simply click to get started.
> 
> Enter your contact information
> For Topic, select "Services"
> For Topic, select "Whole Home DVR Service"
> For Subject, Enter "Please enable Whole Home DVR Service for public beta customer"
> For Question, Enter "I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill."
> Enter the security information
> Press Continue
> 
> At this point, please do not use Twitter nor call CSRs to make this request. Sending an E-mail will provide you with the most effective method to success.


----------



## The Merg

Go on-line to your account and see if MRV has been turned on. If it has, resend authorization to your receivers. If it hasn't see if you can just manually turn it on via your on-line account. If not, you might need to send a follow-up e-mail.

- Merg


----------



## dangraney

The Merg said:


> Go on-line to your account and see if MRV has been turned on. If it has, resend authorization to your receivers. If it hasn't see if you can just manually turn it on via your on-line account. If not, you might need to send a follow-up e-mail.
> 
> - Merg


Just sent an email with my reference number and a request to send authorization to my receivers... I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Edit: Just received an email back and MRV is alive. Wireless network with an Airport Extreme broadcasting to Airport Express connected to HR20-700 via ethernet and old Airport Extreme (ufo) connected to HR22 via ethernet. Some stutter depending on other wireless activity, but as of now, it's on and working!


----------



## Everyperson

"*Playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from server".*

This shows up on only one of my 4 DVR receivers(HR21-100).

Network, router, other DVRs fine.

Any suggestions?


----------



## RAD

Everyperson said:


> "*Playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from server".*
> 
> This shows up on only one of my 4 DVR receivers(HR21-100).
> 
> Network, router, other DVRs fine.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Reboot the receiver that you're trying to view the recording from.


----------



## Everyperson

RAD said:


> Reboot the receiver that you're trying to view the recording from.


100% hard wired to a switch and from the switch to the router. No adapters of any kind. I have rebooted, reauthorized, restarted the router, gave the HR21-110 a static ip, used top/bottom ethernet input on the box, etc.

Any ideas?


----------



## RAD

Everyperson said:


> 100% hard wired to a switch and from the switch to the router. No adapters of any kind. I have rebooted, reauthorized, restarted the router, gave the HR21-110 a static ip, used top/bottom ethernet input on the box, etc.
> 
> Any ideas?


Is it all recordings from that box or just a patricular one? Does it play without any problems locally on that box? I ask since I've seen that every now and then and sometimes a reboot will fix it and even after a reboot of the server the program won't even play locally.


----------



## Everyperson

RAD said:


> Is it all recordings from that box or just a patricular one? Does it play without any problems locally on that box? I ask since I've seen that every now and then and sometimes a reboot will fix it and even after a reboot of the server the program won't even play locally.


I've followed all of your fine suggestions.

Now I'm looking into the wired ethernet cable itself.


----------



## jebber

Thanks for this - I sent in the information (copy/paste) as directed and when I got home from work my Son exclaimed that he could see the shows upstairs from the downstairs DVR. Sweet.

Previously I expanded my wired home net to hook up all 4 of my DVRs - called to activate and they refused saying I needed to a service call which would cost me around $200 and they wanted to replace 2 of my 4 HD DVRs. Considering 1) I didn't really need MRV and all of my DVRs were pretty filled up with shows to watch I declined.

Fast forward, no charge and 3 of the 4 units talk to each other. Not sure why the 4th one doesn't as they are all the same models (20-100).

thanks again for another timely tip!



Doug Brott said:


> I posted a thread last week in which I detailed a method for getting MRV enabled in an 'unsupported' mode when talking to a CSR.
> 
> DIRECTV has asked that we make a change in our process for requesting 'unsupported' setup.
> 
> At this point, the recommended (and requested by DIRECTV) method for getting your account set to 'unsupported' is to use E-mail.
> 
> Simply click here to get started.
> 
> Enter your contact information
> For Topic, select "Services"
> For Topic, select "Whole Home DVR Service"
> For Subject, Enter "Please enable Whole Home DVR Service for public beta customer"
> For Question, Enter "I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill."
> Enter the security information
> Press Continue
> 
> At this point, please do not use Twitter nor call CSRs to make this request. Sending an E-mail will provide you with the most effective method to success.


----------



## kzziboy

Hi All...
What exactly is the email method? Could you re-post the complete process of doing it this way? I'm at work and unfortunately I don't have time to sift through all the posts to find the explanation. Don't mean to be a pain to anyone, I just want the latest, best way to go about this. By the way, do they ask you for model #'s, serial #'s, etc. or do they just activate your account which in turn activates all your receivers?

Thanks a million!!!


----------



## The Merg

kzziboy said:


> Hi All...
> What exactly is the email method? Could you re-post the complete process of doing it this way? I'm at work and unfortunately I don't have time to sift through all the posts to find the explanation. Don't mean to be a pain to anyone, I just want the latest, best way to go about this. By the way, do they ask you for model #'s, serial #'s, etc. or do they just activate your account which in turn activates all your receivers?
> 
> Thanks a million!!!


Check out the first post in this thread... 

If you get rejected the first time, just reply to the e-mail and restate that you want MRV activated in the unsupported method. That should do the trick.

MRV will be activated on your account which will work on all compatible receivers.

- Merg


----------



## kzziboy

Sweet! Thank you, I'll give it a try...


----------



## kzziboy

By the way, just want to be clear. I saw some instances where there seemed to be a problem with what packages people were on and they had to adjust them a bit to make it work... I'm wondering if I'll run into that.
I have Choice Xtra + HD DVR Package with no locals.

Thanks again.


----------



## The Merg

kzziboy said:


> By the way, just want to be clear. I saw some instances where there seemed to be a problem with what packages people were on and they had to adjust them a bit to make it work... I'm wondering if I'll run into that.
> I have Choice Xtra + HD DVR Package with no locals.
> 
> Thanks again.


There were posts about people that had a package that had HD included. Apparently, sometimes the system would not see that the customer had HD service turned on since the separate HD service wasn't enabled. Thus, it wouldn't allow MRV to be turned on. The only way around it was to have a CSR break up the package and then turn it on. In a few situations, the CSR was able to give the subscirber back their grandfathered package.

Before going the e-mail route, you can try checking your on-line account and seeing if you can activate it right from there.

- Merg


----------



## kzziboy

I did that and it just shows how much it is and it says "call to activate." It also has "Not Eligible" grayed out above that.


----------



## veryoldschool

kzziboy said:


> Hi All...
> What exactly is the email method? Could you re-post the complete process of doing it this way? I'm at work and unfortunately I don't have time to sift through all the posts to find the explanation. Don't mean to be a pain to anyone, I just want the latest, best way to go about this. By the way, do they ask you for model #'s, serial #'s, etc. or do they just activate your account which in turn activates all your receivers?
> 
> Thanks a million!!!


It's for the account not the receivers and spelled out in POST #1.


----------



## kzziboy

Just an update. I sent the request in via email and last night as I'm watching a show on the DVR a message pops up saying I'm "authorized for Whole-Home DVR." Just wanted to say thanks for the tip!


----------



## The Merg

No problem. Enjoy!

- Merg


----------



## smolenski

Sent the email from post#1 and this morning recieved a lengthy email telling me it has been activated and thanking me for participating in Cutting Edge and for being a long time customer (1997). 

Thanks to those here and DirecTv for helping facilitate the MRV Home Networking option.


----------



## yzfrider

This is what they sent me.

Subject 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
Please enable Whole Home DVR Service for public beta customer 


Discussion Thread 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
Response (Marisol D. - 100191072) - 03/08/2011 07:43 AM 
Dear Mr. ****, 

Thanks for writing. 

I understand your concern regarding the activation of Whole-Home DVR Service on 
your account. Please be advised that to start recording and watching your 
favorite programs from any room of your house with just one HD DVR, here's what 
you'll need: 

1) Equipment 
You'll need an HD DVR for one of your TVs and HD-capable receivers (models H21 
or above) for your other TVs. How do I know what receivers I have? 

2) Professional Installation 
Our expert technicians will connect and network your receivers, ensuring that 
your Whole-Home DVR experience is seamless. 

3) Whole-Home DVR Service 
Subscribe to Whole-Home DVR service ($3/month). HD Access ($10/month) and DVR 
service ($7/month) are also required. 

However, if your DIRECTV system includes the required receivers, you may already 
be set up for Whole-Home DVR. If this is the case, you just need to activate 
Whole-Home DVR service. To confirm your setup and activate, sign in to My 
Account or call 1-800-531-5000. 

If you do not have the required receivers or they are not set up for Whole-Home 
DVR service, please call 1-800-531-5000. Our customer service representatives 
are standing by to discuss all your TV entertainment needs. Installation charges 
apply. Equipment upgrade costs may apply. 

Did you know... 

-You can double your recording capacity by adding a second HD DVR to your 
Whole-Home DVR setup? More info 
-You can enjoy over 6,000 Video-on-Demand movies and shows in the DIRECTV 
CINEMA™ library by connecting your HD DVR to the Internet. More info 

Furthermore, please note that in order to enjoy the very best experience with 
our Whole-Home DVR Service, customers must make use of our SWiM network. Our 
proven technology creates a connection (network) with coaxial cables and 
eliminates issues that exist with an Ethernet connection (network) such as 
Freeze Frame and Pixelation. Testing has shown that DIRECTV may not be able to 
completely eliminate some of these issues within an Ethernet network where 
Whole-Home DVR Service is being used. 

Also, Whole-Home DVR capable receivers (except H24/HR24s) need DECAs (DIRECTV 
Ethernet to Coaxial Adapters) which allow networking and sharing of recorded 
content between HD and HD DVR receivers over coaxial cable. Non Whole-Home DVR 
capable receivers need Band-Stop Filters to stop signal distortion for 
non-network capable receivers on a coaxial network. 

We believe that the upgrade is a substantial value and provides the very best 
Whole-Home DVR Service experience. We strongly encourage you to take this 
upgrade offer so that you can receive fully supported and optimal usage of the 
Whole-Home DVR service. 

This upgrade amounting to $99.00 includes the following: 

- SWiM Installation 
- DECA (DIRECTV Ethernet to Coax Adapter) 
- Band-Stop Filter 
- Receiver Swaps (Ensures all receivers are SWiM compatible) *New 2 year service 
agreement applies for advanced receiver swaps (12 month service agreement for 
standard receiver swaps) 
- Internet Connection Kit (Coax) 
- Troubleshooting (Additional support specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service) 

Depending on your individual equipment/system setup, up to $49 Standard 
Professional Installation fee may apply. A representative can tell you if an 
installation charge will apply when you place your order. 

To schedule your complete Whole-Home DVR upgrade installation, please call us at 
1-800-531-5000. Our customer care hours of operations are from 8:00 a.m. to 
10:00 p.m. local time, based on where you receive your service. Our call center 
is staffed with knowledgeable Customer Service Representatives who are ready to 
help. 

You may also go to directv.com/wholehome for more information. 

At DIRECTV we strive to provide the finest in satellite television entertainment 
and outstanding customer service and we’re glad you’re a part of the DIRECTV 
family. We respect your time and I appreciate that you've given me the 
opportunity to personally address your concerns. 

Sincerely, 

Marisol D. - 100191072 
DIRECTV Customer Service 

P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com 
The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your 
fingertips.


----------



## The Merg

As mentioned in the other thread, reply to that e-mail reiterating that you want MRV enabled in the unsupported mode. It should be taken care of then.

- Merg


----------



## t-bear

First of all, thank you for all of your contributions to this forum and thread. I've only had Direct TV for 4 months (Dec 2010) so I do not qualify for any discounts or waived activation/installation fees. I currently have one HR24 DVR. Yesterday I got a 2nd TV for our home and was interested in receiving a second HR24 DVR with Whole House DVR. Then I found out they were going to charge me $299 for the HR24 and an additional $199 for the Whole House DVR. That's when I stumbled upon this thread. I have both the current HR24 (and will have the new HR24) going into my router. I'm planning on using the email meathod on post#1 but am afraid they will be able to see through it since there is no way I could have been a beta tester since I am a newer customer. Any tips?

On another note, when I called a week ago the CSR told me that the HD DVR (HR24) would be $199 and that they would credit my account $99. Today when I called she said they couldn't credit my account... after a little debate I said I'd still take the second HD DVR. We confirmed everything, scheduled the appointment, and I paid for it. Then I got an email confirming it was just for an HD Receiver. I was pissed. I called back, talked to a nice CSR who was trying to connect me to a supervisor but I had to go back into work. I'm planning on calling back once I'm off work. How did 3 people misquote me? I really want a 2nd HD DVR for all of the recording options, but I don't want to pay $300 for it. Then again I could live without the 2nd DVR if I can get the unsupported MRV turned on without the $199 fee. I realize this probably isn't the thread for all of that info, but thats my current situation. Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Merg

t-bear said:


> First of all, thank you for all of your contributions to this forum and thread. I've only had Direct TV for 4 months (Dec 2010) so I do not qualify for any discounts or waived activation/installation fees. I currently have one HR24 DVR. Yesterday I got a 2nd TV for our home and was interested in receiving a second HR24 DVR with Whole House DVR. Then I found out they were going to charge me $299 for the HR24 and an additional $199 for the Whole House DVR. That's when I stumbled upon this thread. I have both the current HR24 (and will have the new HR24) going into my router. I'm planning on using the email meathod on post#1 but am afraid they will be able to see through it since there is no way I could have been a beta tester since I am a newer customer. Any tips?
> 
> On another note, when I called a week ago the CSR told me that the HD DVR (HR24) would be $199 and that they would credit my account $99. Today when I called she said they couldn't credit my account... after a little debate I said I'd still take the second HD DVR. We confirmed everything, scheduled the appointment, and I paid for it. Then I got an email confirming it was just for an HD Receiver. I was pissed. I called back, talked to a nice CSR who was trying to connect me to a supervisor but I had to go back into work. I'm planning on calling back once I'm off work. How did 3 people misquote me? I really want a 2nd HD DVR for all of the recording options, but I don't want to pay $300 for it. Then again I could live without the 2nd DVR if I can get the unsupported MRV turned on without the $199 fee. I realize this probably isn't the thread for all of that info, but thats my current situation. Thanks in advance.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

The typical price for a HD-DVR is $199, not $299. Are they charging you an extra fee for installation and as a new customer?

Once you have the HR24 hooked up, you have two options. I am assuming you have a SWM setup (only one cable going to the HR24). If so, you don't need to use ethernet cables for Whole Home DVR as the receivers can communicate via their coax cables. With this setup though, you won't have access to the Internet from the receivers (no VOD, TVApps, PPV ordering). You can use ethenet though if you want and you will then have access to the Internet, although the MRV traffic will be over your home network then.

If you already have a coax going from the splitter where the coax comes into your house to the room with the new TV, you can just order a HR24 from SolidSignal or another on-line retailer and hook it up yourself.

If you would like to use DECA for Whole Home and also have Internet access on the receivers, you can self-install by purchasing a Broadband DECA off of ebay for about $20. You will need another coax going to the main splitter that comes out near your router. The Broadband DECA then gets connected to the router via a ethernet cable. Depending on your setup, you might just need to get a 2-way splitter to put behind one of the receivers to feed the receiver and the Broadband DECA.

As for activating MRV, don't mention anything about the beta program. Just state that you would like Whole Home DVR service activated in the unsupported mode. If you get rejected the first time, reply to the e-mail and restate what you want.

HTH,
Merg


----------



## t-bear

Thanks Merg!

I'm fine with using the DVR's over my home network. I have a pretty good router, and a good broadband plan. Good to know I won't need anything else. Thank you for your tip when emailing DTV, I really appreciate it. 

Yes, you're right. The HR24 is $199 plus a $50 install fee and a $49 processing fee. I called back after work to talk to a supervisor, waited an hour and 10 min before the system booted me! I called back and eventually talked to a supervisor who wasn't that into helping me. He basically told me that yes his CSR's made a mistake, but he couldn't do anything for me. He eventually offered a $50 credit on my account... I took what I could get. I'm hoping that after I'm an established customer, I'll be treated a little better.

Anyway, Saturday the tech comes to install the new HR24 receiver. After he's gone I'll email DTV to activate the MRV.

Thanks again,
Tim


----------



## t-bear

I should add that i might eventually go the DECA route. And I'll look to install it on my own as you suggested. Luckily my router is located 1 foot away from where all the coax's are located.


----------



## jaytbird

Another satisfied DBS Talk member. Was able to get MRV activated after receiving the initial response email telling me I needed DECA. Replied saying I wanted the unsupported version. Took about 20 min after I sent the second email.
All is good.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Temple

The info provided in this forum is awesome. I emailed DTV as instructed only asking to activate MRV in the unsupported mode since I had my receivers networked. No problems. My equipment, service, and response email from DTV posted below.

HR23-700
HR23-600
NetGear WNR2000v3 Router
Choice Xtra w/ HD & DVR

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Please enable Whole Home DVR Service in the unsupported mode

Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response ([redacted]) - 03/22/2011 06:41 AM
Dear Mr. Temple,

Thanks for writing. I understand your concern about the Whole Home DVR Service.

As per request, I have added the Whole-Home DVR Service at $3.00 per month to your account. Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes you make mid month, such as adding a service, will show as partial month charges from the day you made the change to the end of the 30 day billing day period.

The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on the "Recent Activity" tab in the "Account Overview" page.

To enjoy the very best Whole-Home DVR Service experience, customers must make use of our SWiM network. We understand that some customers have made a substantial investment in a non-SWiM home network and we recognize that a SWiM installation may not be feasible. DIRECTV will offer Whole-Home DVR Service at its normal price of $3 per month per home. However, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service and this offer doesn't include DECAs and Band-Stop Filters nor receiver swaps.

The DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR upgrade for $199 includes:

1.) Receiver swaps (Non Whole-Home DVR capable receivers will be swapped)
2.) DECAs (DIRECTV Ethernet Coaxial Adapter) for each receiver sharing content on the network.
3.) Internet Connection Kit (Coax) - This connects your receivers to the Internet to access features such as DIRECTV Cinema Plus (formerly DIRECTV on Demand) and TV Apps.
4.) Filters for each receiver not/incapable of sharing content over the network (similar to a DSL filter).
5.) SWiM (Single Wire Multi-Switch) if needed.

Please note that receiver upgrades aren't included in this price. If you need another HD DVR or HD receiver, current pricing for these receivers apply. This means if you're adding 1 more HD receiver, regular upgrade fee of $99 for one HD receiver still applies in addition to the Whole Home DVR upgrade fee.

To learn about special upgrade offers please call us at 1-800-531-5000.

Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

[redacted]
Employee ID [redacted]
DIRECTV Customer Service

P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.

Customer By Web Form ([redacted]) - 03/21/2011 05:50 PM
I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and I realize this will add $3/month to my bill.


----------



## danok1

I echo the praises for those who provide such great information. I did the e-mail and replied to the initial rejection. Got the service activated and my wife said she saw programs from both DVR on one list. Unfortunately, it wasn't working last night when I got home. I'll post details on that in the appropriate thread, but a big thank you to all here!

-Dan


----------



## whizkid7

I sent the 'email' last Sunday. It took about 6 hours, and MRV was up and running over my Ethernet network, with just the one email. FYI - I have the Total Choice Plus package (with HD & DVR). This wasn't a problem. Here is the response:


> Subject - Please enable Whole Home DVR Service for public beta customer
> 
> Thanks for writing. I see that you have been a loyal customer for many years and we appreciate your business.
> 
> I understand your concern about adding the Whole Home DVR service. We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service. To clarify your statement about DIRECTV supporting network based Whole-Home DVR, DIRECTV has not supported and does not have plans to support network based Whole-Home DVR. As such, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the network based Whole-Home DVR Service. For questions about this set up, please seek assistance in our technical forum at http://forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp.
> 
> I have added the Whole-Home DVR service to your account.The service changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on "Activity Since Last Bill" in the My Account column.
> 
> Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes that are made mid month, such as adding or removing a service, will show as charges or credits from the day the change occurred to the end of that 30 day period. Your next bill will reflect a partial charge and a full 30 day charge of $3.00 for the Whole-Home DVR service.
> 
> Thank you again for writing.


----------



## Doug Brott

Glad to see this process is still working for those that need it.


----------



## capinsac

Sent the "email" on Thursday and still haven't received a response. This morning I turned on one of my DVR's and got the Whole Home DVR Service has been authorized.

Thanks for the info on getting this service!


----------



## sailermon

I know this question has been answered more than once but it is difficult to find specific answers on 35 pages of posts.

I have two HD DVRs and I was using MRV some time ago before D* cut it off. I was thinking of having unsupported MRV turned on via e-mail and was wondering if anyone has had good luck with my setup.

I have wireless bridges at each box for Internet connectivity (no Ethernet available at these locations) and my wireless router is an AT&T DSL 2Wire. Would I get acceptable MRV? What specifically should I do to make this setup work as good as possible? Would upgrading my wireless router to wireless n help in my case? If so, which one?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jeremy W

sailermon said:


> I have two HD DVRs and I was using MRV some time ago before D* cut it off. I was thinking of having unsupported MRV turned on via e-mail and was wondering if anyone has had good luck with my setup.


How well did it work for you before? That'll be the best indicator of how it'll work now.


----------



## sailermon

Jeremy W said:


> How well did it work for you before? That'll be the best indicator of how it'll work now.


It was fair at that time, but I thought that if someone had success with a wireless set up such as mine, they might be able to tell me if certain settings or a particular wireless DSL router improved performance.


----------



## verodad

Update : replied to the email ... asked for the unsupported version ... copied and pasted the first message of this thread ... got a response in about 15 minutes ... Watching it on my TV as we speak .... that quick ... yup .. the second email did the trick.

I tried over the phone unsuccessfully last night and then emailed ... got the canned response below... Completely didn't even touch on the subject...

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Please enable Whole Home DVR Service for public beta customer


Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response Via Email - 04/12/2011 08:37 PM 

Thanks for writing. I understand you would like to add the DIRECTV Whole Home DVR Service.

However, DIRECTV Whole Home DVR Service gives you the power to share all of your recorded programs with any TV in your house. You can also:

- Record, delete, pause and rewind your favorite shows no matter where you are
- Manage your DVR playlist from any room
- Record two shows while watching two others
- Set separate parental controls for each TV
- Watch your recorded shows in HD in any room

For more information on Whole Home DVR please visit directv.com/wholehome.

To start recording and watching your favorite programs in any room one of your networked TV's needs to be connected to a whole home capable HD DVR and your other TV's will need to be connected to whole home capable HD receivers. HD Access, DVR Service and Whole Home DVR Service are also required. To find out if your DIRECTV equipment is compatible with Whole Home DVR Service or to learn about special upgrade offers please call us at 1-800-531-5000.

Thank you again for writing.

Sincerely,

Dyna D.
Employee
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

<snip>



Temple said:


> The DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR upgrade for $199 includes:
> 
> 1.) Receiver swaps (Non Whole-Home DVR capable receivers will be swapped)
> 
> Please note that receiver upgrades aren't included in this price. If you need another HD DVR or HD receiver, current pricing for these receivers apply. This means if you're adding 1 more HD receiver, regular upgrade fee of $99 for one HD receiver still applies in addition to the Whole Home DVR upgrade fee.


simple question.

If you have a H10, an older HR10-250, an older HNS and a H20, does this mean they will swap these IRDs out for $199 as per item #1 in the email - or does it mean you have to pay to upgrade?

A Non-Whole Home DVR capable receiver WOULD be an upgrade?


----------



## veryoldschool

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> <snip>
> 
> simple question.
> 
> If you have a H10, an older HR10-250, an older HNS and a H20, does this mean they will swap these IRDs out for $199 as per item #1 in the email - or does it mean you have to pay to upgrade?
> 
> A Non-Whole Home DVR capable receiver WOULD be an upgrade?


Only the H20 would be swapped in the $199 price for Whole Home DVR service. All your others, would be swapped for SD receivers that are SWiM compatible. The DVR would end up being a R16, and non DVRs would be D12s.
You might want to call before setting up the Whole Home DVR service and see what deals you can make for the older MPEG-2 HD hardware, as this would be separate from the WH DVR upgrade..


----------



## Jeremy W

veryoldschool said:


> Only the H20 would be swapped in the $199 price for Whole Home DVR service.


You sure about that? He doesn't have any WHDVR compatible equipment at all, swapping out one receiver would be utterly pointless.


----------



## veryoldschool

Jeremy W said:


> You sure about that? He doesn't have any WHDVR compatible equipment at all, swapping out one receiver would be utterly pointless.


He wouldn't be eligible for the upgrade without an MPEG-4 DVR, so getting the MPEG-2 HD hardware changed first would be needed, which I had suggested.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

The reason this does not make much logical sense is that when a HD-TIVO HR10-250 goes bad and you have the protection plan in place, they DO replace it with a HR2X unit. They do the same for units such as the old RCA MPEG2 HD IRD as well as the old Hughes E86 (with H2x units), so replacing the HR10-250 and the H10 for a SD IRD seems to fly in the face of that policy.



Jeremy W said:


> You sure about that? He doesn't have any WHDVR compatible equipment at all, swapping out one receiver would be utterly pointless.


Agree with you 100%. I do have several HR20, HR23 and HR24 units - I just didn't list those as I knew it would not be necessary to swap those out  I was just curious if anyone knows FOR CERTAIN how those other IRDs would be handled.


----------



## veryoldschool

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Agree with you 100%. I do have several HR20, HR23 and HR24 units - I just didn't list those as I knew it would not be necessary to swap those out  *I was just curious if anyone knows FOR CERTAIN how those other IRDs would be handled*.


In the Whole Home upgrade, they're handled differently than when replaced by themselves, so with WH DVR upgrade, they're swapped for SD SWiM compatible units.


----------



## AJ500

I sent my request in the suggested form and the service was turned on in 2 hours. Working great over a wired LAN.

I was thanked for being a long time customer and was reminded that DIRECTV does not support network based Whole-Home DVR.

Thanks to the forum for this thread.


----------



## weaselfest

it was an exercise in patience. took 4 emails. the final one requesting the matter be advanced to the network services group, that was the magic ticket, they activated the service and I am a happy camper.


----------



## snsjets

Hi all. Followed this set up for "unsupported" MRV using 2 HR22s and Linksys 5-port switch. Worked great til recently. The issue is not all programs are always available on both DVRs and occasionally I get 'no audio/video data packets received from receiver' message. If I reset my home network everything works fine, for a while. Then eventually the problems return. This happens in both directions on both receivers. Any ideas? TIA


----------



## The Merg

Check out the MultiRoom Viewing Connection Issues FAQ sticky located in this forum for some suggestions.

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## snsjets

Hi Merg. Thank you for the info.


----------



## optix

Let me sure I understand this correctly, this procedure allows you to have MRV by using the router correct? The charge is the same weather you doit this way vs doing it the traditional way "Deca"? For a new customer would you still recommend this method?

In my case my network consists of 5 cat 6 cables to every location where I have tv, so networking is not a problem. All the receivers will be in at he AV rack anyways.


----------



## Jeremy W

optix said:


> Let me sure I understand this correctly, this procedure allows you to have MRV by using the router correct?


Correct.


optix said:


> The charge is the same weather you doit this way vs doing it the traditional way "Deca"?


Correct.


optix said:


> For a new customer would you still recommend this method?


Absolutely not. If your order includes Whole-Home DVR service, you're much more likely to get the newest DVR model, which is the HR24. There is no reason not to go the DECA route in a new install.


----------



## optix

Thanks for the prompt reply!


----------



## Spicoli

I also was able to get the unsupported MRV working on my account but... Every time that there is a change on my account it gets canceled. The first time is when I added the HD extra package through D*'s website and had to get re-activated and now again just this week. My original HR24 went down and they shipped my another one and after I got the replacement activated MRV was turned off again. I just sent another email to get it activated again.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I suspect several of the lessons learned to date in this thread regarding Whole Home DVR Service (aka MRV) include:

1) DirecTV's only supported WHDS/MRV infrastructure is via DECA

2) Home networks will work in many cases for WHDS/DECA at the present time, but is not formally supported in any way by DirecTV

3) Future functionality within the WHDS/MRV framework may/may not work outside of the DECA infrastructure

4) A Direct-installed DECA infrastructure is likely to be the least problematic choice to launch and use WHDS/MRV


----------



## joed32

True for most people but some of us can not get a Deca set up at any price so we have to use our home network. I've tried 3 times to get Deca and every time was a mess that took hours on the phone and ended up removing the unsupported function. I don't ever want to go through that again. I am very happy with MRV though, I love it.


----------



## MoWheels

Just got MRV working here in unsupported mode on my wired ethernet network. I emailed twice following others' instructions, only to be denied twice. 2nd email instructed me to call, which I did. Talked politely to two CS reps, then tech support rep, and after she consulted the second supervisor, finally received approval to add the service in unsupported mode. Phone conversations took 30 - 40 minutes. Took five minutes to be active on my receivers after she was given the go-ahead to add it. I've tested it on all three DVRs here and seems to work as advertised - it's actually a very cool feature. You pretty much have to insist it will work even though the CS reps are telling you that it won't work with your current equipment. For example, the second CS rep insisted the HR20-700 wasn't compatible with the service and I would need a receiver upgrade. There is much misinformation within the DirecTV company. If it were not for this forum and the experts willing to share information, there would be a tremendous waste of time, effort, and money by both DirecTV and their customers.
Sincere thanks to all who post here with quality information!


----------



## johny3

hi all
just have a quick question prior to emailing dtv to activate the mrdvr.
1. I noticed with my new windows 7 laptop that my receivers are visible on the network. will pcs on the network have access to the receivers? will the receivers have access to dvrs on the network? (act like a media center)

thanks


----------



## johny3

johny3 said:


> hi all
> just have a quick question prior to emailing dtv to activate the mrdvr.
> 1. I noticed with my new windows 7 laptop that my receivers are visible on the network. will pcs on the network have access to the receivers? will the receivers have access to dvrs on the network? (act like a media center)
> 
> thanks


nevermind just saw the directv to pc program! answered my own question.


----------



## Jeremy W

johny3 said:


> will pcs on the network have access to the receivers?


Yes, with DirecTV2PC: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/technology/directv2pc


johny3 said:


> will the receivers have access to dvrs on the network? (act like a media center)


Yes, with MediaShare. You'll find more information about that in this forum.


----------



## johny3

Jeremy W said:


> Yes, with DirecTV2PC:
> Yes, with MediaShare. You'll fin...outer I can turn into a bridge for my hr20...


----------



## Jeremy W

johny3 said:


> now to find a router I can turn into a bridge for my hr20...


Why do you need to turn a router into a bridge?


----------



## johny3

Jeremy W said:


> Why do you need to turn a router into a bridge?


i need another piece of equipment to have network access in that area as well. since I cannot run ethernet using a router as a bridge or using a gaming adapter is the best way.


----------



## Jeremy W

johny3 said:


> i need another piece of equipment to have network access in that area as well. since I cannot run ethernet using a router as a bridge or using a gaming adapter is the best way.


Oh, you're talking about using a wireless router.


----------



## johny3

one other thing. if you have the following you can essentially do MRV without paying the $3/month fee

1. laptop/media center pc that can connect to your tv
2. directv2pc installed on the computer
3. receiver connected to home network

will all 3 of these you can access your dvr items using the pc and watch on your other tv. it is a little more work and you cannot pause and one room and watch in another but if all you want to do is watch dvr'd shows on more that one tv... seems like you could save $3 a month. or am I missing something?


----------



## veryoldschool

johny3 said:


> one other thing. if you have the following you can essentially do MRV without paying the $3/month fee
> 
> 1. laptop/media center pc that can connect to your tv
> 2. directv2pc installed on the computer
> 3. receiver connected to home network
> 
> will all 3 of these you can access your dvr items using the pc and watch on your other tv. it is a little more work and you cannot pause and one room and watch in another but if all you want to do is watch dvr'd shows on more that one tv... seems like you could save $3 a month. or am I missing something?


I don't think you're "missing something", but it's a lot of work and not as flexible as using MRV.
DirecTV2PC is limited to 2 channel sound though.


----------



## johny3

veryoldschool said:


> I don't think you're "missing something", but it's a lot of work and not as flexible as using MRV.
> DirecTV2PC is limited to 2 channel sound though.


ah good point. need the good sound. thanks for that information.


----------



## satsrus

Just got MRV added in unsupported mode on my wired ethernet network. I emailed once and found it turned on an hour later. This just doesn't seem right!


----------



## Spicoli

I don't know if this is a glitch or what but I was able to get MRV activated on my home network by just activating it through D*'s website. Hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## Beerstalker

Spicoli said:


> I don't know if this is a glitch or what but I was able to get MRV activated on my home network by just activating it through D*'s website. Hopefully it will stay that way.


What receivers do you have on your account? Are they all HR24/H24s?


----------



## Jeremy W

Spicoli said:


> I don't know if this is a glitch or what but I was able to get MRV activated on my home network by just activating it through D*'s website. Hopefully it will stay that way.


That is a glitch, but I doubt it'll go away. For whatever reason, DirecTV's systems think you have the proper configuration for supported MRV.


----------



## Jeremy W

Beerstalker said:


> What receivers do you have on your account? Are they all HR24/H24s?


If he only had those receivers and a SWM system, which is the only way you're supposed to be able to activate it online, he wouldn't need to use his home network.


----------



## Spicoli

Beerstalker said:


> What receivers do you have on your account? Are they all HR24/H24s?


The compatible receivers I have are 2 - HR24's and 3 - R22's w/HD and I do have a SWM setup.


----------



## Spicoli

Jeremy W said:


> If he only had those receivers and a SWM system, which is the only way you're supposed to be able to activate it online, he wouldn't need to use his home network.


Due to the R22's I still have everything on my home network but I have a DECA set up ordered for the R22's. So it is only temporary. I'll go all DECA next week I hope.


----------



## Beerstalker

Jeremy W said:


> If he only had those receivers and a SWM system, which is the only way you're supposed to be able to activate it online, he wouldn't need to use his home network.


That's exactly why I was asking. And it turns out I was right to ask.



Spicoli said:


> The compatible receivers I have are 2 - HR24's and 3 - R22's w/HD and I do have a SWM setup.


This is why. As far as DirecTV's computer system is concerned you only have 2 receivers that work with MRV, the two HR24s. Since they are both HR24s you can just turn on MRV through the website and have it work over DECA. Obviously in your specific case this isn't true because of your R22s and you using ethernet currently, but you are in a strange situation.

For example if a new customer gets and install consisting of two HR24s and nothing else and doesn't order MRV at the beginning, later on they can just go online and activate it and it will start working. If that same customer were to have an HR24 and an HR22 the website would not allow him to activate MRV because it would think that an installer would be required to add a DECA unit to the HR22.


----------



## Jeremy W

Beerstalker said:


> As far as DirecTV's computer system is concerned you only have 2 receivers that work with MRV, the two HR24s.


What? The R22 is definitely MRV-capable.


----------



## Beerstalker

Jeremy W said:


> What? The R22 is definitely MRV-capable.


I know that and you know that, but as far as DirecTV's computer system goes it isn't. It is an SD-DVR that isn't compatible. That's why you have to have two HR2x or one HR2x and one H2x receiver on your account before you can turn on MRV.

If you happen to have two HR24s or an HR24 and a H24 and SWM the computer system thinks you are completely ready for SWM and will let you turn it on online.


----------



## The Merg

Jeremy W said:


> If he only had those receivers and a SWM system, which is the only way you're supposed to be able to activate it online, he wouldn't need to use his home network.


Unless he wants Internet access on each of the receivers.

- Merg


----------



## Spicoli

The Merg said:


> Unless he wants Internet access on each of the receivers.
> 
> - Merg


Which is why I have it my network at this time. I will install the internet connection as well for the DECA set up when I get it.


----------



## Jeremy W

The Merg said:


> Unless he wants Internet access on each of the receivers.


Internet access has nothing to do with MRV, and only requires a Cinema Connection Kit. But you obviously know this, so I don't know what you're getting at?


----------



## DBP310

I called to activate MRV and they said it's not supported with my equipment and I had to order some install package. My setup worked just fine during the beta unless something has change....

Here is what I have
3 HR20--700
1 HR22-100

SWM dish

1Gb Ethernet running to each receiver as part of my home network

Do I really need to hook up DECA's and all that crap?

Thanks.


----------



## deanconst96

DBP310 said:


> I called to activate MRV and they said it's not supported with my equipment and I had to order some install package. My setup worked just fine during the beta unless something has change....
> 
> Here is what I have
> 3 HR20--700
> 1 HR22-100
> 
> SWM dish
> 
> 1Gb Ethernet running to each receiver as part of my home network
> 
> Do I really need to hook up DECA's and all that crap?
> 
> Thanks.


I have one HR20 and one HR22 and mine works without DECA. I just insisted that I used my own network and they obliged me.


----------



## Jeremy W

DBP310 said:


> I called to activate MRV and they said it's not supported with my equipment and I had to order some install package. My setup worked just fine during the beta unless something has change....


Did you even bother reading the first post in this thread? It specifically says not to call, and gives instructions on how to get it done.


----------



## The Merg

DBP310 said:


> I called to activate MRV and they said it's not supported with my equipment and I had to order some install package. My setup worked just fine during the beta unless something has change....
> 
> Here is what I have
> 3 HR20--700
> 1 HR22-100
> 
> SWM dish
> 
> 1Gb Ethernet running to each receiver as part of my home network
> 
> Do I really need to hook up DECA's and all that crap?
> 
> Thanks.


Send an e-mail requesting to have it turned on in unsupported mode. If you get a response saying you need have the upgrade performed, just reply and restate that you want it turned on in unsupported mode.

- Merg


----------



## lugnutathome

Same thing I thought of DECA myself initially:grin: Use the email "unsupported" request as has been noted.

MRV Aka: MVR, WHDVR works perfectly over a mere 10/100 network but... There are occasional glitches at the individual receiver levels that require a reboot, or other seemingly strange actions to clear up an erroneous "busy" or lack of connectivity issues. And though not related to the transport layer (Ethernet, or DECA) unsupported will leave you on your own as to problem solving to resolution.

I run 7 DVRs over a 10/100 switched Ethernet LAN off a SWM16 and several basic HD receivers on DECA off a SWM8 bridged via the ICK Aka Cinema Connection Kit. It's transparent as to which transport layer is in use. Of course in my case all servers are on my LAN so that may be why

As long as you are comfortable doing all the triage and problem resolution, your home LAN will work fine for the foreseeable future. On the other hand if you are "a single point of resolution" and out of the home on business a lot leaving the family to "suffer" till you get back, you may just want add the "crap" and have it all supported.

Don "I've more receivers than common sense" Bolton



DBP310 said:


> 1Gb Ethernet running to each receiver as part of my home network
> 
> Do I really need to hook up DECA's and all that crap?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## prabs99

I have 2 R-22 & 1 HR-20. They are all hooked up to my router. Can I still enable MRV through email or do I need to upgrade my receivers? I have sent an email using the support page, as shown on the first page, but havent gotten a reply from Directv.

Thanks
Prabhu


----------



## veryoldschool

prabs99 said:


> I have 2 R-22 & 1 HR-20. They are all hooked up to my router. Can I still enable MRV through email or do I need to upgrade my receivers? I have sent an email using the support page, as shown on the first page, but havent gotten a reply from Directv.
> 
> Thanks
> Prabhu


I think you're "short" one HD receiver. The R22s aren't counted/listed as HD receivers, so you only have one on your account, and need to have two.


----------



## notdeadyet

well I just tried the email way with this:

Please activate the Whole Home feature on my account as "unsupported" so that I may use my Multi Room Viewing again as I did during the beta trials. I understand that my account will be billed another $3 for Whole Home DVR, even though I DO NOT wish to use the internet network setup at this time, and only want to utilize the MRV.
I DO NOT require any more installation with my present setup to achieve MRV as I have ALL my HD SWM compatible receivers on their own HD dish with a SL3S4NR2-03 SWM LNB, with one line into the house to a msplit8r1-03 8 way splitter, with the pass thru line going to a DVR with the PI21R1-03 connected. The other receivers with one line in each from the splitter.
All receivers also have the Deca unit attached. The parts are ALL "green" labeled and all the receivers ARE presently working as expected. The SD receivers are all on their own separate dish at the other end of the house, and are not a factor for this setup.

and this is what I got  

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Whole Home DVR Service


Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response Via Email(Cristina R. - 100170000) - 05/27/2011 04:49 PM
Dear Mr.????????,

Thanks for taking time out of your day to share your concerns with us. I see that you're one of our long time customers. We want to let you know that we value your commitment and loyalty to DIRECTV. I understand that you're interested in the Whole Home DVR Service. As you already know, DIRECTV Whole Home DVR Service gives you the power to share all of your recorded programs with any TV in your house. You can also:

* Record, delete, pause and rewind your favorite shows no matter where you are
* Manage your DVR playlist from any room
* Record two shows while watching two others
* Set separate parental controls for each TV
* Watch your recorded shows in HD in any room

For more information on Whole Home DVR please visit directv.com/wholehome.

To start recording and watching your favorite programs in any room, one of your networked TVs needs to be connected to a Whole-Home capable HD DVR and your other TVs will need to be connected to Whole-Home capable HD receivers. HD Access, DVR Service and Whole-Home DVR service ($3.00/month) are also required. 

To find out if your DIRECTV equipment is indeed compatible with Whole-Home DVR service, to add the Whole-Home DVR service or to learn about special upgrade offers please call us at 1-800-531-5000.

We respect your time, Mr. Sniderman, and I appreciate that you've given me the opportunity to personally address your concerns about the Whole Home DVR Service.

Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

Cristina R. - 100170000
DIRECTV Customer Service

P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.

Customer By Web Form - 05/27/2011 12:44 PM


So now what, do I phone??? Anyone see something wrong with my email or anything involved above?


----------



## The Merg

*@notdeadyet:*

Getting that initial rejection seems to be the norm. Just reply to it and state again that you would like MRV to be enabled in the unsupported mode. You don't need to go into how your setup is or anything like that. Just mention that you understand it will be $3 extra a month and that you realize your setup will be unsupported.

BTW, :welcome_s to DBSTalk!

- Merg


----------



## notdeadyet

Thanks for the advice!!!
this is what I sent for the 2nd email that worked  


I fully understand how the Whole Home DVR System works. Please activate it ! ! ! The cost to me will be an additional $3.00 per month. I understand that.


I have all the green label equipment and deca in place and ready to go. I do not need a service call. I am requesting the unsupported mode.


Please advise me when it will be activated.


----------



## codespy

This is a little puzzling to me.....

I took two HR24-100's out of my SWiM-16 Deca cloud and moved to my detached garage on a separate Slimline-5 antenna. Had to add the B-Band's, channels coming in fine. All on same property, so no violation of TOS.

I had previously done this with two HR20-700's and to get WHDVR I took a cat-5 wire and jumped it between ethernet ports and playlist was shared no problem.

This is not the case with the HR24-100's. Both IRD's show "no networked DVR's." IRD's are named, tried rebooting both units several times, refreshed services, and I cannot get the WHDVR to work on these two units.

Anyone got suggestions? I'm stumped. I do not have phone/internet in the garage, so I am thinking adding a router won't help, unless it's used to bridge the two IRD's to make it work. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeremy W

Have you tried resetting the network configuration on both DVRs?


----------



## veryoldschool

codespy said:


> This is a little puzzling to me.....
> 
> I took two HR24-100's out of my SWiM-16 Deca cloud and moved to my detached garage on a separate Slimline-5 antenna. Had to add the B-Band's, channels coming in fine. All on same property, so no violation of TOS.
> 
> I had previously done this with two HR20-700's and to get WHDVR I took a cat-5 wire and jumped it between ethernet ports and playlist was shared no problem.
> 
> This is not the case with the HR24-100's. Both IRD's show "no networked DVR's." IRD's are named, tried rebooting both units several times, refreshed services, and I cannot get the WHDVR to work on these two units.
> 
> Anyone got suggestions? I'm stumped. I do not have phone/internet in the garage, so I am thinking adding a router won't help, unless it's used to bridge the two IRD's to make it work.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


"Dumb question":
Have you connected them with cat5 cables?
Do they show the 169.xxx.xxx.xxx IP & 255.255.0.0 subnet?


----------



## The Merg

Yup. I'd say that they both still think they are using DECA. Rerun the network setup while you have an ethernet cable connected. Also, a simple switch will work just fine to connect the two receivers if you so desire.

- Merg


----------



## codespy

Jeremy W said:


> Have you tried resetting the network configuration on both DVRs?


I did- reset network defaults on both units.



veryoldschool said:


> "Dumb question":
> Have you connected them with cat5 cables?
> Do they show the 169.xxx.xxx.xxx IP & 255.255.0.0 subnet?


Yes I did use cat5 cable, and IP address was shown. I will have to double check the subnet.



The Merg said:


> Yup. I'd say that they both still think they are using DECA. Rerun the network setup while you have an ethernet cable connected. Also, a simple switch will work just fine to connect the two receivers if you so desire.
> 
> - Merg


I re-ran network setup but of course it failed because I have no internet or router connected. It was just one cat5 piggybacked to each IRD, like I had in the past with the HR20-700.

When you say "switch" are you referring to a router?


----------



## Jeremy W

codespy said:


> When you say "switch" are you referring to a router?


A router and a switch are two different things, although almost all consumer routers have a switch built-in.


----------



## codespy

Jeremy W said:


> A router and a switch are two different things, although almost all consumer routers have a switch built-in.


Okay, that's what I figured. I have neither on these two units. In the past with the HR20-700's it was a cat5 from one unit to the other and WHDVR worked just fine. I guess I have to verify that the IRD's are on the same cloud using the unsupported method.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## pfp

I have been using WHDVR using my Ethernet network since it was introduced in beta and have had no issues with it. I recently made a few changes and now all my equipment is fully compatible with DECA. I'm wondering if there is any real reason to switch over to DECA (ie: does it just work way better)? Official Whole Home support is not a concern for me. 

thank you


----------



## lugnutathome

Really it would be a personal choice. There likely will be some coinage involved in the changeover.

OTOH, pure DECA converts report the trick play is a bit smoother but other than that if it really is true or just perception.

If you are happy with things as they are not much reason to change. There is the future feature set not being compatible possibility, but in reality as long as it connects out to Ethernet for VOD and other services, its content stream structure isn't likely to change much (my opinion here). Also the older models of DVRs out there in the wild have to use their Ethernet ports to a DECA adapter and until they have aged out of service...

Plus with the HR24 series DVRs which work just fine using DHCP on the Ethernet port there has been some issues where static IPs have become the workaround for this series on DECA.

The newest HD receiver (H25) does not have an Ethernet port so it will force DECA at some level. I currently operate 1 of these using the ICK AKA Cinema Connection Kit and in fact built a mini DECA cloud on my SWM8 for client only receivers (4) that are fed from 7 DVRs on my SWM16 which are Ethernet connected. Streams serve seamlessly through the CCK to these receivers. So even these new models can integrate but at some point there may come a time where the Ethernet connectible units will become a minority.

But it really comes down to what you want to do for now (again my opinion)

Don "nothing in this case is a viable option" Bolton


pfp said:


> I have been using WHDVR using my Ethernet network since it was introduced in beta and have had no issues with it. I recently made a few changes and now all my equipment is fully compatible with DECA. I'm wondering if there is any real reason to switch over to DECA (ie: does it just work way better)? Official Whole Home support is not a concern for me.
> 
> thank you


----------



## Beerstalker

If you mean that all of your equipment is now H24/H25/HR24 models then I would definitely consider switching over to DECA. It removes some failure points from the system and simplifies it.


----------



## lugnutathome

I know I'm going to regret this... I am not trying to be disrespectful here either but I am curious.

I see your point about reducing the points of failure as DECA is really just chatter between devices and as long as the wiring is intact it just works as there is no powered switching or routing to fail.

However, based on the "jungle drums", if an internet connection kit is utilized it seems quite likely that they will be forced to static IP addressing on the HR24s. That to me is introducing additional complexity and not reducing it.

Don't get me wrong here for most users I would advise the DECA route but in this case the poster here admitted that the non supportability was a non issue.

Again not meaning to be confrontational or disrespectful here.

Don "my mind is a terrible thang" Bolton



Beerstalker said:


> If you mean that all of your equipment is now H24/H25/HR24 models then I would definitely consider switching over to DECA. It removes some failure points from the system and simplifies it.


----------



## Beerstalker

I don't take it to be disrespectful at all, that is a good question. I'm not really all that familiar with Static IPs, and all that stuff so I don't know. However, I do deal with points of failure a lot as an engineer, and it is usually best to keep them as low as possible if you can.

Now if he's saying he has all H21, H23, HR20-HR23 models, and he would add DECA adapters at each unit, then I'm not sure I would bother switching to DECA as long as everything seems to be working now. By adding in DECA adapters you are adding in more coax connections, more ethernet connections, and the DECA units themselves that can fail.

If he's saying he has DECA adapters hooked up to H24/HR24s (don't know why you would)then getting rid of them should remove points of failure.

If he's got H24/HR24 units hooked up over ethernet then it may still be a good idea to switch to DECA to help seperate the traffic on his two networks.

I personally have H21, HR21, and HR22 receivers hooked up over a gigbit network. I have no issues with MRV so I see no reason to add in additional points of failure by switching to DECA adapters. If I do start having issues or if my units are replaced with H24/HR24s then I would probably switch.


----------



## veryoldschool

lugnutathome said:


> I know I'm going to regret this... I am not trying to be disrespectful here either but I am curious.
> 
> I see your point about reducing the points of failure as DECA is really just chatter between devices and as long as the wiring is intact it just works as there is no powered switching or routing to fail.
> 
> However, based on the "jungle drums", if an internet connection kit is utilized it seems quite likely that they will be forced to static IP addressing on the HR24s. That to me is introducing additional complexity and not reducing it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong here for most users I would advise the DECA route but in this case the poster here admitted that the non supportability was a non issue.
> 
> Again not meaning to be confrontational or disrespectful here.
> 
> Don "my mind is a terrible thang" Bolton


We're hoping the firmware in the new wireless BB DECA will make static IP assigning a thing of the past.


----------



## pfp

Beerstalker said:


> Now if he's saying he has all H21, H23, HR20-HR23 models, and he would add DECA adapters at each unit, then I'm not sure I would bother switching to DECA as long as everything seems to be working now. By adding in DECA adapters you are adding in more coax connections, more ethernet connections, and the DECA units themselves that can fail.


I have all HR20's plus one HR21 on a SWM16 using 2 green label DirecTV splitters _(and I use DHCP reservations for them on my router)_. I happen to have a couple DECA units but not enough for everything. I'm guessing that I could easily get the extras that I would need from ebay for under $100. I'm just wondering if there any point in doing so - why spend the money if I don't get any benefit from it.


----------



## lugnutathome

I've scanned the first look for that and it does not state it could be used for a wired network. I wonder though if it could be used hard wired? It sort of looks like it could as it does have an Ethernet port.

Would be an interesting test for someone on the static IPs to swap kits and see if DHCP holds.

In my case I use the "CCK" to bridge my 2 Whole Home infrastructures should I procure an extra wired kit before they go away in favor of these?

Don "wireless? WIRELESS? whats that?:sure:" Bolton



veryoldschool said:


> We're hoping the firmware in the new wireless BB DECA will make static IP assigning a thing of the past.


----------



## codespy

The Merg said:


> Yup. I'd say that they both still think they are using DECA. Rerun the network setup while you have an ethernet cable connected. Also, a simple switch will work just fine to connect the two receivers if you so desire.
> 
> - Merg


Its been a couple weeks now and I finally have time to dive back into this, and both receivers are still not seeing each other. Did the resets over and over again.

Here are the parameters:

IRD #1 (top) Advanced settings:

IP- 192.168.2.2
Subnet- 255.255.255.0
Default- 192.168.2.1
DNS- 5.6.7.8

Network services- manual-

STB 27177
Audio 27178

IRD #2 (bottom) Advanced settings:

IP- 192.168.2.3
Subnet- 255.255.255.0
Default- 192.168.2.1
DNS- 5.6.7.8

Network Services- manual-

STB 27177
Audio 27178

I have one cat5e plugged in back to back to both HR24's. Same cable I had on my HR20-700's which worked fine. Slimline-5, multiswitch.

No internet available, no router connected, blue cat5e cable connected between the two, and the wiring is correct.

Looking at my IRD's in the home, looks like Default and DNS address should be the same for both IRD's.

If I get those numbers to match, should both IRD's then "see" each other for WHDVR?

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## ddebrunner

What's the process for switching from whole home with own network to deca? I talked to a (helpful) CSR a couple of days ago but they couldn't figure it out. I was offered a free additional HD-DVR but that would take me to 5 tuners, so I need swm, so thought it might be a good time to get deca. Also any ideas on the cost?

I looked at the FAQ and the first pages of this thread but didn't see anything on switching.


----------



## pfp

ddebrunner said:


> What's the process for switching from whole home with own network to deca? I talked to a (helpful) CSR a couple of days ago but they couldn't figure it out. I was offered a free additional HD-DVR but that would take me to 5 tuners, so I need swm, so thought it might be a good time to get deca. Also any ideas on the cost?
> 
> I looked at the FAQ and the first pages of this thread but didn't see anything on switching.


Last I heard was $99 + $49 install


----------



## The Merg

And in order to for them to place the order for the WHDVR upgrade, they will need to turn off MRV, place the order, and then turn it back on for you.

- Merg


----------



## technicholas

Should try that.


----------



## waylonrobert

Just want to say thanks to Doug for the information. Over the weekend I sent the e-mail in a couple of hours after I got successful confirmation that it was activated and my compatible receivers all confirmed this. One of the DVR's took awhile to recognize the others, but it's all working now.


----------



## Tybee Bill

You didn't mention a switch. All mine go to the switch. One of my H23's needed a RBR to see other DVR's. IP addesses etc are about getting VOD but you said you don't have internet included in your setup. Is the Whole-Home status say DVR is authorized and do all your DVR have sharing turned on?


----------



## erniegiro

Apology in advance for the long message, I didn't see a case quite like mine in the thread, so I'll explain my problem.

I've successfully networked my HR-23 and H23 receivers for the past year or so that MRV via ethernet has been around. Yesterday I had an HR-24 installed into the existing network and initially all was fine, all 3 receivers saw each other, the DVR's accessed the internet, and shared playlists. Overnight the HR-24 downloaded the latest software, and it stopped recognizing the other receivers, and on the Whole Home status screen it showed unauthorized.

I called and the CSR sent an authorization signal, but the HR 24 still didn't see the other receivers. Got transferred to a tech rep, who explained that the HR-24 (and in passing mentioned that also the new H25) was designed for DECA and that plugging in an ethernet cable for MVR caused "interference." But disconnecting the ethernet cable and rebooting would allow the HR-24 to see the other DVR and receiver, but just not be connected to the internet.

So we disconnected the ethernet, rebooted the HR-24 and tried to see if it saw the rest of the receivers. It did not, as the HR-23 and H23 do not have DECA adapters installed. He explained that the installer should have known this.

He further explained that the HR-24 would work in MVR "for a while" via ethernet, but then it would stop working, and that that's what happened to me and as he explained a few other customers he's assisted in the past. His solution to my issue was to set up an appointment for DECA kits to be installed and to network the DVR's thru coax.

We set the appointment up for 2 weeks so so from now. 

After we finished, I reconnected the ethernet, rebooted the HR 24, and it's back on the network, as before, and working fine. This was about 5 or so hours ago, and I am awaiting the HR-24 to stop seeing the network, "after a while".

My questions are: 

Is the tech rep correct that the HR-24 is designed for DECA, and needs the rest of the units also connected? To me it seems a bit odd.

Have any of you experienced this before?

My preference is to keep the install simple and just use ethernet, I'd need another coax to come in the house for DECA, and have to deal with cable routing issues.

Are there any advantages to DECA that would outweigh the cable routing issue?


----------



## waylonrobert

erniegiro said:


> Apology in advance for the long message, I didn't see a case quite like mine in the thread, so I'll explain my problem.
> 
> I've successfully networked my HR-23 and H23 receivers for the past year or so that MRV via ethernet has been around. Yesterday I had an HR-24 installed into the existing network and initially all was fine, all 3 receivers saw each other, the DVR's accessed the internet, and shared playlists. Overnight the HR-24 downloaded the latest software, and it stopped recognizing the other receivers, and on the Whole Home status screen it showed unauthorized.
> 
> I called and the CSR sent an authorization signal, but the HR 24 still didn't see the other receivers. Got transferred to a tech rep, who explained that the HR-24 (and in passing mentioned that also the new H25) was designed for DECA and that plugging in an ethernet cable for MVR caused "interference." But disconnecting the ethernet cable and rebooting would allow the HR-24 to see the other DVR and receiver, but just not be connected to the internet.
> 
> So we disconnected the ethernet, rebooted the HR-24 and tried to see if it saw the rest of the receivers. It did not, as the HR-23 and H23 do not have DECA adapters installed. He explained that the installer should have known this.
> 
> He further explained that the HR-24 would work in MVR "for a while" via ethernet, but then it would stop working, and that that's what happened to me and as he explained a few other customers he's assisted in the past. His solution to my issue was to set up an appointment for DECA kits to be installed and to network the DVR's thru coax.
> 
> We set the appointment up for 2 weeks so so from now.
> 
> After we finished, I reconnected the ethernet, rebooted the HR 24, and it's back on the network, as before, and working fine. This was about 5 or so hours ago, and I am awaiting the HR-24 to stop seeing the network, "after a while".
> 
> My questions are:





> Is the tech rep correct that the HR-24 is designed for DECA, and needs the rest of the units also connected? To me it seems a bit odd.


The HR24 has a built-in DECA, so yes they are correct that it is "designed" for DECA. However, the connection method is irrelevant since you have it active (Whole Home) on your account.



> Have any of you experienced this before?


I personally have not, but I've read a few threads where people have. It's usually either a bad receiver or some other network setup problem (which is one reason why going strictly ethernet is unsupported; too many possible points of failure and is not reasonable to suggest technicians be able to troubleshoot customer home networks).



> My preference is to keep the install simple and just use ethernet, I'd need another coax to come in the house for DECA, and have to deal with cable routing issues.


And you should be fine going ethernet only. Mine has been setup with just ethernet and has performed flawlessly. To be clear, why would you need another coax coming into the house? Are you not on SWiM?



> Are there any advantages to DECA that would outweigh the cable routing issue?


Some have reported better performance with DECA (especially those who've had similar ethernet stability issues such as you seem to be having), while others maintain it made no difference in performance. The biggest advantage to going DECA is that your Whole Home system will now be officially supported and any issues such as this could be remedied by a service call.


----------



## erniegiro

waylonrobert, thanks for your replies. 

I am feeling more encouraged after reading your replies that the setup will continue to work. Good to know your ethernet setup's been working flawlessly. 

I'm thinking the overnight firmware update might have have been responsible for the HR24's dropping itself from the network. Can't think of any other reason, but I'm not an expert...

Regarding SWiM, yes I am on SWiM. The extra cable issue was what the tech rep suggested, even though I explained I had a SWim install, his comment was that the DECA adaptor would come downstream from the dish, and would have to be near the router, for the ethernet cable to be attached to it, so then from the DECA adapter, a cable would go to the splitter, then the splitter to each box. The existing splitter is on one side of the outside of the house, the router in a closet on the opposite side of the house from the splitter and the splitter connects to internal house wiring . The cabling would go from the dish to the DECA to connect to the router, and then from the DECA back across the house to the splitter. 

I plan to keep the appointment, at least for the next week while I monitor the situation. It's coming at n/c to me, and I'll see if I can reconcile my feelings with the possibility of faster response time with DECA, vs. more wiring coming into the house.


----------



## veryoldschool

erniegiro said:


> waylonrobert, thanks for your replies.
> 
> I am feeling more encouraged after reading your replies that the setup will continue to work. Good to know your ethernet setup's been working flawlessly.
> *
> I'm thinking the overnight firmware update might have have been responsible for the HR24's dropping itself from the network*. Can't think of any other reason, but I'm not an expert...
> 
> Regarding SWiM, yes I am on SWiM.
> 
> I plan to keep the appointment, at least for the next week while I monitor the situation. It's coming at n/c to me, and I'll see if I can reconcile my feelings with the possibility of faster response time with DECA, vs. more wiring coming into the house.


I believe this was why too, as I've seen the same thing.
I have DECA and it works fine/great for me.
Is it faster than ethernet? :shrug: If your ethernet is working well, then no. If it has a lot of other traffic on it, then "maybe".


----------



## erniegiro

veryoldschool, thanks for the reply, encouraging that you think the same I do regarding the reboot following the sw download.


----------



## lugnutathome

erniegiro said:


> veryoldschool, thanks for the reply, encouraging that you think the same I do regarding the reboot following the sw download.


He is a wealth of knowledge! I swear he *is* the engineering dept

I run Ethernet from 7 DVRs and use a CCK to bridge a small DECA cloud for my standard HD receivers. I have 2 HR24s on Ethernet and none of these issues well there was one issue.

The HR24 has built in DECA AND an Ethernet port and it is an "either or" situation with the Ethernet port taking priority (like plugging in an earphone jack disables speakers on most audio devices). But the unit was intended as being DECA connected primarily.

DECA was built so it could run independent of outside Ethernet communications and has such has it's own default IP sequencing pretty well foreign to most home network sequences. I have seen updates overwrite the home network address with the DECA "default" mask and that device no longer sees the network such as you experienced.

In my case I was able to redo manual network setup and it populated with the proper DHCP served address without having to key it in. But just doing a default network connection (not selecting the manual menu option) maintained the unusable (for a home LAN router) DECA default address.

Since that was precipitated in my case by a firmware update, I've not seen it recur. Its likely you will be just fine now and the next firmware download probably won't affect it.

It's one of those things that just happens once in awhile and as an unsupported service user part of the adventure.

Don "it may not happen again" Bolton


----------



## erniegiro

quote[I have seen updates overwrite the home network address with the DECA "default" mask and that device no longer sees the network such as you experienced.

In my case I was able to redo manual network setup and it populated with the proper DHCP served address without having to key it in. But just doing a default network connection (not selecting the manual menu option) maintained the unusable (for a home LAN router) DECA default address.

Since that was precipitated in my case by a firmware update, I've not seen it recur. Its likely you will be just fine now and the next firmware download probably won't affect it.]quote

lugnutatahome, your experience following the FW update parallels what happened to me, likewise in my case manually entering my ip address, subnet mask, gateway, etc. also did not override the DECA address, until I rebooted the receiver, redid the network setup, in my case the HR24 then used my network settings, and then it was able rejoin the network.

I have another 10 days before my service appointment to install a cinema hookup kit, if nothing happens between now and then, I may cancel the install, but I may wind up keeping it so I can join the DECA crowd, maybe some other feature in the future may use DECA exclusively and in that case it may be to my advantage to have it.

Thanks to all you members who have replied to my questions, I really appreciate the comments and hearing about your experiences.


----------



## VelvetUn

I have emailed DirecTV three times asking them to turn on WHDRV in unsupported mode. To the companies' credit, the email response team was quick to respond. However, DirecTV is still insisting that I need to have DECA and SWM installed.



> We definitely want you to enjoy the feature of the Whole Home DVR service, however, without the proper equipment requirement, you won't be able to get this service.


From what I've scanned in this thread, people have successfully networked two HD DVRs (in my case HR24 and HR21) without SWM, correct?

I'm still waiting to see if the email team responds to my third email as its been nearly 24 hours.


----------



## Jeremy W

VelvetUn said:


> From what I've scanned in this thread, people have successfully networked two HD DVRs (in my case HR24 and HR21) without SWM, correct?


If you're using Ethernet (aka Unsupported Mode) SWM is irrelevant.


----------



## VelvetUn

Jeremy W said:


> If you're using Ethernet (aka Unsupported Mode) SWM is irrelevant.


That's what I thought, thanks.


----------



## The Merg

VelvetUn said:


> I have emailed DirecTV three times asking them to turn on WHDRV in unsupported mode. To the companies' credit, the email response team was quick to respond. However, DirecTV is still insisting that I need to have DECA and SWM installed.
> 
> From what I've scanned in this thread, people have successfully networked two HD DVRs (in my case HR24 and HR21) without SWM, correct?
> 
> I'm still waiting to see if the email team responds to my third email as its been nearly 24 hours.


Post what you are e-mailing DirecTV. We can probably help you tweak it to help you out...

- Merg


----------



## VelvetUn

I just figured out that they have turned on the service; it took about 25 hours after my last email. I hadn't checked my email and I was watching TV downstairs when I looked at my DVR list, the most recently recorded program was something I thought I had recorded on the other DVR. Sure enough, I checked my email and had received confirmation. 

I'm just glad I didn't have to deal with any networking nightmares. Thanks to everyone in this thread who have posted over the last 16 months; it has been very helpful.


----------



## Tebbens

notdeadyet said:


> Thanks for the advice!!!
> this is what I sent for the 2nd email that worked
> 
> I fully understand how the Whole Home DVR System works. Please activate it ! ! ! The cost to me will be an additional $3.00 per month. I understand that.
> 
> I have all the green label equipment and deca in place and ready to go. I do not need a service call. I am requesting the unsupported mode.
> 
> Please advise me when it will be activated.


Someone please tell me where to send this email ??

I just installed an SWM-16 without DECA and want to try MRV via my Gigabit network.

Thanks !
Matthew


----------



## Tebbens

Tebbens said:


> Someone please tell me where to send this email ??
> 
> I just installed an SWM-16 without DECA and want to try MRV via my Gigabit network.
> 
> Thanks !
> Matthew


 Disregard... just activated via Phone !


----------



## Arboleda

I was able to activate over the phone. Spoke to a woman named Chris in tech support and she set me up without any hassle. She knew exactly what I was talking about.

So I was able to keep my non-SWM setup but with ethernet (hard-wired) run to each DVR. MRV and on-demand now work!


----------



## Patrickmathews

I just found these forums and read through a lot of the 38 pages of this post but didn't find my exact questions. 

I have an H23-700 DVR and H21-200. Both are connected to a home router and see the internet. I don't have a DECA installed anywhere. Can I enable the whole home DVR in "unsupported" mode with this setup?

I also don't get a lot of the on demand, you tube search and other internet based features on the H21 receiver that I do on the H23 DVR. Is this a function of one being a DVR versus not a DVR?

I have a third location I want to put a TV in that has both RG6 and Cat 5. Am I better off getting the box from DTV or from another source so I can hopefully get a newer box? Is there a recommended source for this equipment besides DTV? I see a lot of stuff on ebay but someone told me to stay away from it as DTV won't activate it sometimes. Given my desire to enable whole home DVR, should I get some specific equipment for this location?

I am very familiar with IP networking so I can comfortably change settings if needed.

Thanks very much,

Patrick


----------



## dsw2112

Patrickmathews said:


> I have an H23-700 DVR and H21-200. Both are connected to a home router and see the internet. I don't have a DECA installed anywhere. Can I enable the whole home DVR in "unsupported" mode with this setup?


That's what "unsupported" mode is for, however you do need a DVR to use the service (I'm guessing the H23 is an HR23 from the rest of your post.) See here to activate:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2465353#post2465353



Patrickmathews said:


> I also don't get a lot of the on demand, you tube search and other internet based features on the H21 receiver that I do on the H23 DVR. Is this a function of one being a DVR versus not a DVR?


That's correct


----------



## Vin

Patrickmathews said:


> I have a third location I want to put a TV in that has both RG6 and Cat 5. Am I better off getting the box from DTV or from another source so I can hopefully get a newer box? Is there a recommended source for this equipment besides DTV? I see a lot of stuff on ebay but someone told me to stay away from it as DTV won't activate it sometimes.
> Patrick


Solid Signal http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=HR24&d=DIRECTV-NEW-HR24-High-Definition-DIRECTV-PLUS-MPEG-4-DVR-(HR24)-HD-DVR&sku=085463000521 and Amazon http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Plus-HR24-Definition-MPEG-4/dp/B004C26XHQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314468661&sr=8-2 are safe places to buy DirecTV equipment from and you'll be able to get the newest model, , i.e., the HR24. DirecTV will not be able to guarantee a specific model if you get it directly from them but you can often negotiate with them to credit your account for part of the cost of a DVR you've purchased elsewhere. See what they're willing to do for you and have it noted on your account before you buy. The amount they offer you will then be applied when you call them back to activate the new DVR.

A used HR2x from ebay will not be activated by DirecTV unless it was owned. Sellers will often claim their DVR is owned...sometimes because they actually believe it even though it's leased but they're are also some sellers that intentionally deceive potential buyers. And finally, there really are some that are truly owned which would require a new access card from DirecTV for $20. The only way to know for sure is to get the unit's RID# from the seller and call DirecTV before buying to make sure it's an owned model which can in fact be transferred to a new customer and activated.


----------



## Matt L

I've had a slightly different experience with ebay and D. I always check the RID before I buy, and bought a unit a year or two ago at a good price to have when I wanted to add another HDTV. when I went to activate it somehow it came up as Leased. However- D would activate it with a 2 year commitment. 

Since I"m out of contract and all my other boxes are listed as owned, I opted not to use it. I did find a owned box on ebay lat month for $55 so I grabbed it and all is good. I'll pass the leased box on to a relative that is doing an upgrade and will have a 2 year commitment anyway. they will have a second HD box for the $60 I put into it instead of the $199 D wanted for the second HR box. they don't care if it's not an HR24, so no issues.


----------



## Patrickmathews

I followed the activation instructions by using the website form last Saturday and have not heard anything back - is this typical or should I call?


----------



## Rent_Share

Have an HR20, HR21 and HR23 {21(wireless) & 23 (wired) connected to existing network} 

Any issues if I attempt to activate before investing in Switch and cabling to isolate the DVR whole house network in it's own cloud ?


----------



## Jeremy W

Rent_Share said:


> Any issues if I attempt to activate before investing in Switch and cabling to isolate the DVR whole house network in it's own cloud ?


You really don't need to put the DVRs on their own network.


----------



## WarmFZI

I just got off the phone with a TSR and she said unsupported mode for MRV is no longer supported, a SWM upgrade ($250 w/installation) is mandatory. Is there a new method to ask for unsupported? I assume all you using MRV over your LAN are not having issues.


----------



## Rent_Share

WarmFZI said:


> I just got off the phone with a TSR and she said unsupported mode for MRV is no longer supported,.


Well duh ?!pusht! hope she listens to her call for quality control


----------



## lugnutathome

WarmFZI said:


> I just got off the phone with a TSR and she said unsupported mode for MRV is no longer supported, a SWM upgrade ($250 w/installation) is mandatory. Is there a new method to ask for unsupported? I assume all you using MRV over your LAN are not having issues.


Try another call or use the email route documented at the head of this thread.

They would have difficulty in trying to remove the unsupported mode at this time. Some of us have infrastructures such that they are too large for the DECA technology in its current state. See my sig lines Mine is excessive and I've lines out longer than 190 ft. I am NOT normal and most whom know me would agree:grin:

BUT before you insist on unsupported, there is benefit to having them drive the bus for you. LOTS of benefit! You can negotiate the price if you are a customer in good standing.

I'm stuck rolling my own till they come up with 2 way in line signal amplification to pass the DECA channels back from the part of my hacienda that is so far from the SWM(x) units.

Ethernet (hard wired) works GREAT! Don't get me wrong. But handshakes sometimes break, units freeze up and create a locked "send" notation on its serving DVR, some units storm the NIC randomly. There is just enough odd stuff at random times where having a phone call to resolve as opposed to trial and error or searching here on this site is just easier.

Besides with SWM you can now have a DVR on each line that serves just the one now!:sure: hiz and herz 

Don "its all good either way but" Bolton


----------



## munnlete

I sent an email requesting whole home unsupported (Help>Services>Whole Home etc) almost 2 days ago, no response. When you call, do you ask for Technical Support, customer support, retentions? Thanks


----------



## lugnutathome

munnlete said:


> I sent an email requesting whole home unsupported (Help>Services>Whole Home etc) almost 2 days ago, no response. When you call, do you ask for Technical Support, customer support, retentions? Thanks


Start with customer support, if they cannot help you, you can hang up and call back and try with another TSR or ask to be transferred to retention.

Before you do though you might check your DirecTV account on the website and see under the services tab if it has been activated already.

You should have seen what this was like the first day the service went live. Man talk about pure pandemonium. Things are much better now.

Don "once the tap is on, it's all good" Bolton


----------



## munnlete

I got it on the 2nd call. I was pleasantly surprised as I'd heard they were making it harder to get unsupported.

Seems to work fine. One HR-24 is ethernet with cinema connection kit. Other HR-22 is ethernet directly from router. 

Thanks.


----------



## Drex5000

I post this because I thought it might help someone else get Whole Home turned on in unsupported mode. 

First, I called and decided to force my way to retention by telling the computer operator "cancel service." I got a retention operator, and I told her what I wanted to do and she seemed a little confused but I could tell she didn't want to show that to me (already getting a bad feeling about this call). I decided to help by telling her that the menu she needs is on the far right of the screen and is very hard to find (adding MRV).
This sort of freaked her out and she peppered me with a couple of questions about if I work for directv or used to work there. Basically, how could I know this. I told her I researched it...anyway, she came back on the phone after talking to someone and said she could turn it on but it would lock me into another 2-year agreement even though I got no new equipment from them because it was a new feature I was adding. I told her I thought this was unfair and that I would think about it and I thanked her (always be nice so they don't add negative notes to your account...)

So I immediately called back and told the computer operator "technical support" this time, then it asked for an error code, but I just said "technical support" again and I got right through...it may sound sexist but I got a dude this time and I was thankful for that. He knew what I wanted to do but couldn't find the option. Apparently, the menu is really hard to find on the right side of the screen. Once he found it (like 10-15 minutes) he turned it on...works perfect and no 2-year commitment!
Good luck,
Drex


----------



## jbak21

I followed the instructions on the 1st page of the thread, changed a few words to just say that i was apart of the original beta test and now i would like to enable whole home. About ten minutes ago i got the confirmation email that they were enbling it for me. here is the email i got:



> Subject
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Please enable Whole Home DVR Service
> 
> Discussion Thread
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Response Via Email_mod edit: redacted_) - 09/07/2011 12:22 PM
> Dear Mr. ....,
> 
> Thanks for writing. We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service. I see that you're one of our loyal customers. We truly appreciate your business with us.
> 
> Please keep in mind DIRECTV has not supported and does not have plans to support network based Whole-Home DVR. As such, we will be unable to provide support (troubleshooting) specific to the network based Whole-Home DVR service. For questions about this set up, please seek assistance in our technical forum at forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp
> 
> Per your request, I have added Whole-Home DVR service to your account. The service changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on "Activity Since Last Bill" in the My Account column.
> 
> Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes that are made mid month, such as adding or removing a service, will show as charges or credits from the day the change occurred to the end of that 30 day period. Your next bill will reflect a partial charge and a full 30 day charge of $3.00 for the Whole-Home DVR service.
> 
> At DIRECTV we strive to provide the finest in satellite television entertainment and outstanding customer service and we're glad you're a part of the DIRECTV family. We respect your time and I appreciate that you've given me the opportunity to personally address your concerns.
> 
> Thank you again for writing, Mr. ..... and participating in the Cutting Edge user group.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> _mod edit: redacted_
> DIRECTV customer service
> 
> P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.
> 
> Customer By Web Form - 09/06/2011 09:30 AM
> I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the original Multiroom Viewing Public Beta. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill.
> 
> [---001:001971:61865---]


----------



## nollchr

I just attempted activation via email...hopefully it works out!


----------



## nollchr

jbak21 said:


> I followed the instructions on the 1st page of the thread, changed a few words to just say that i was apart of the original beta test and now i would like to enable whole home. About ten minutes ago i got the confirmation email that they were enbling it for me. here is the email i got:


I followed same instructions and got some canned response about using the web site to update my account.

[UPDATE] Second email sent via same mechanism yielded success!


----------



## cmoanz

I submitted the following via the web form on page one of the thread:



> Customer By Web Form () - 09/19/2011 09:11 PM
> I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the original Multiroom Viewing Public Beta. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill.


The next morning I received:



> Response Via Email(_Mod edit:redacted_) - 09/20/2011 07:47 AM
> Dear Mr. ,
> 
> Thanks for writing and we appreciate your long-time stay with DIRECTV.
> 
> We're excited to hear that you'd like to activate the DIRECTV Whole Home DVR Service and I'd be happy to assist you with it.
> 
> Per your request, I have added the Whole-Home DVR service to your account. The service changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on "Activity Since Last Bill" in the My Account column.
> 
> Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes that are made mid month, such as adding or removing a service, will show as charges or credits from the day the change occurred to the end of that 30 day period. Your next bill will reflect a partial charge of $1.10 and a full 30 day charge of $3.00 for the Whole-Home DVR service.
> 
> To clarify the statement about DIRECTV supporting network based Whole-Home DVR, DIRECTV has not supported and does not have plans to support network based Whole-Home DVR. As such, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the network based Whole-Home DVR Service.
> 
> Also, as part of our commitment to providing you with very easy and hassle-free options on how you interact with us, DIRECTV.com has great options to help you manage your account 24 hours a day with a few clicks of your mouse. You may find some helpful information at the DIRECTV Technical Help forums where other customers share solutions to many DIRECTV receiver and entertainment system related questions.
> 
> Our first priority is to be here for you whenever you need us and to provide you with prompt, courteous and excellent service. We will continue to bring you the TV entertainment experience that only DIRECTV can deliver.
> 
> We respect your time, Mr. and I appreciate that you've given me the opportunity to personally address your concerns.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> _mod edit:redacted_
> DIRECTV Customer Service


I have all of my 3 HR-21's (no SWM, regular Multi-switch) connected via Ethernet (1000Mb Switch) with one bed room HR-21 using a Netgear AV200 Powerline adapter. Working well watching True Blood HD.

Success !!!!!


----------



## Jeremy W

cmoanz said:


> I submitted the following via the web form on page one of the thread:


Might want to edit out your full name, even though you have the best first name.


----------



## cmoanz

Jeremy W said:


> Might want to edit out your full name, even though you have the best first name.


done thx...


----------



## Tom Robertson

Jeremy W said:


> Might want to edit out your full name, even though you have the best first name.





cmoanz said:


> done thx...


Welcome to the forums! :welcome_s

I also removed the DIRECTV employee number.

Congrats on success!

(My brother got me hooked on _True Blood_.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Stuart Sweet

An interesting message.


----------



## corpx

So we had been using it since the beta (when it was free) and continued paying that $3 to use it till last month, when somebody inadvertently removed it. I call to readd it and the rep cant seem to do it no matter what.

They try to 'reinstate' it, but the system removes it right after they add it.

She tried to set it up the "u" (unsupported) way like this thread said and still cant do it.


----------



## inkahauts

Try the email way, I think its on the first post of this thread.


----------



## ACD22

After getting (from ebay) and installing a SWM3 LNB and some DECAs, I tried to activate WHDVR using modified wording of the email listed at the start of this topic. The reply back from Directv was to thank me for my interest and ask that I call Customer Service.

A call to CS resulted in a transfer to Technical Support. The TS agent said that he couldn't add WH as my equipment configuration as shown on his system wouldn't allow it. I told him that I had added the SWM3 LNB and DECAs. After a bit of work, he realized he was able to over-ride the configuration information on the Directv system to show I had the appropriate equipment. Following that over-ride, he activated WH and I'm now WH networked. 

I'm not clear on whether I'm "supported" or not as I didn't ask and he didn't say.


----------



## Jeremy W

ACD22 said:


> I'm not clear on whether I'm "supported" or not as I didn't ask and he didn't say.


I would assume you're supported, since you're using DECA. Unsupported is for Ethernet.


----------



## jtashland

"The Merg" said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> The typical price for a HD-DVR is $199, not $299. Are they charging you an extra fee for installation and as a new customer?
> 
> Once you have the HR24 hooked up, you have two options. I am assuming you have a SWM setup (only one cable going to the HR24). If so, you don't need to use ethernet cables for Whole Home DVR as the receivers can communicate via their coax cables. With this setup though, you won't have access to the Internet from the receivers (no VOD, TVApps, PPV ordering). You can use ethenet though if you want and you will then have access to the Internet, although the MRV traffic will be over your home network then.
> 
> If you already have a coax going from the splitter where the coax comes into your house to the room with the new TV, you can just order a HR24 from SolidSignal or another on-line retailer and hook it up yourself.
> 
> If you would like to use DECA for Whole Home and also have Internet access on the receivers, you can self-install by purchasing a Broadband DECA off of ebay for about $20. You will need another coax going to the main splitter that comes out near your router. The Broadband DECA then gets connected to the router via a ethernet cable. Depending on your setup, you might just need to get a 2-way splitter to put behind one of the receivers to feed the receiver and the Broadband DECA.
> 
> As for activating MRV, don't mention anything about the beta program. Just state that you would like Whole Home DVR service activated in the unsupported mode. If you get rejected the first time, reply to the e-mail and restate what you want.
> 
> HTH,
> Merg


Ok


----------



## heisman6183

I have a question about setting up Whole Home DVR in unsupported mode. What I would like to do is connect my H21 to a router in the basement via ethernet. My HR21 would be connected to an AirPort Extreme via ethernet, the AirPort Extreme would be connected to the router in the basement via ethernet. Is this going to give me the connectivity I need or do both DirecTV boxes need to be connected directly to the router, or directly to the AirPort Extreme? Thanks.


----------



## Jeremy W

heisman6183 said:


> Is this going to give me the connectivity I need or do both DirecTV boxes need to be connected directly to the router, or directly to the AirPort Extreme? Thanks.


I really don't understand the purpose of having an AirPort Extreme and a separate router. But yes, both the H21 and the HR21 need to be connected to one device. The way you're talking about it, they'd essentially be on separate networks which will not work.


----------



## heisman6183

Jeremy W said:


> I really don't understand the purpose of having an AirPort Extreme and a separate router. But yes, both the H21 and the HR21 need to be connected to one device. The way you're talking about it, they'd essentially be on separate networks which will not work.


The reason for the AirPort Extreme next to the HR21 is I have other devices connected (SlingBox, Blu Ray player). It sounds like my setup isn't going to work for MRV the way I want it and I'm not willing to pay DirecTV to set it up and I really don't want more wires and dongles attached to my equipment. I just lost the B band converters when I moved and got a SWM. I might just take their offer of a free HD DVR upgrade and take the 2 year commitment that comes with it, unfortunately.


----------



## Jeremy W

heisman6183 said:


> The reason for the AirPort Extreme next to the HR21 is I have other devices connected (SlingBox, Blu Ray player).


All you need in this case is a $20 switch, not a ridiculously expensive wireless router. That would solve all of your problems.


----------



## Beerstalker

Jeremy he has the two routers hooked together with an ethernet cable. I'm assuming that means he has the Airport extreme set up to just work as a switch/wireless access point and is not using it as a router. So it should work shouldn't it?


----------



## Jeremy W

Beerstalker said:


> Jeremy he has the two routers hooked together with an ethernet cable. I'm assuming that means he has the Airport extreme set up to just work as a switch/wireless access point and is not using it as a router. So it should work shouldn't it?


If he's got it in bridge mode, yes it should work. It's still way overkill.


----------



## heisman6183

I currently do not have a router besides the AirPort Extreme, it is my only internet connected device. I have 3 devices using the wired ports on the back, the DirecTV receiver for OnDemand. In order to get an ethernet cable to the other DirecTV receiver I'd have to run one of the outs on the Extreme back down through the basement and up to the H21 which isn't feasible, but I could split off the internet connection as it comes in the house, one ethernet cable to the H21, the other to the AirPort Extreme and then to the HR21/Slingbox. From what I understand, this won't work. The only real hangup is the Slingbox. It has to be near the DirecTV box and it has to have a wired connection (I'm not paying for the SlingLink devices), meaning I need 2 wired connections near the HR21.


----------



## Jeremy W

You've already got SWM, why not just buy a couple DECAs and be done with it? It seems like you're making this much more complex than it needs to be.


----------



## harsh

heisman6183 said:


> In order to get an ethernet cable to the other DirecTV receiver I'd have to run one of the outs on the Extreme back down through the basement and up to the H21 which isn't feasible, but I could split off the internet connection as it comes in the house, one ethernet cable to the H21, the other to the AirPort Extreme and then to the HR21/Slingbox. From what I understand, this won't work.


You're understanding is correct. You can't have any LAN equipment on the WAN side of the router. All DIRECTV receivers must be on the same LAN.


> The only real hangup is the Slingbox. It has to be near the DirecTV box and it has to have a wired connection (I'm not paying for the SlingLink devices), meaning I need 2 wired connections near the HR21.


Sounds like you're being a little fussy. If HomePlug works at all, you'll be fine.

Anywhere you have one Ethernet cable, you can add a switch and turn it into many Ethernet ports. Gigabyte Ethernet switches are relatively cheap and they work as well or better than the switches built into most routers.


----------



## Jeremy W

harsh said:


> Gigabyte Ethernet switches are relatively cheap


That would be gigabit. Big difference.


----------



## harsh

Jeremy W said:


> That would be gigabit. Big difference.


My bad. I was going to use the term GigE but outsmarted myself.


----------



## heisman6183

I got my MRV working. First, I used the email method to get the service connected in unsupported mode. I even have the +HDDVR legacy package and I didn't have to change packages to get service activated. I then left my HD DVR connected to my Extreme router as it had been for On Demand and connected my HD box to my Express via the single ethernet port on it (I had to set up my home network as a WDS to enable the port) and it works like a charm. I'm actually kind of surprised, I didn't think it would be that easy. I didn't have to buy any extra equipment and didn't have to run any new wires.


----------



## braz9

Well got my receivers networked and sent the email from the first page and got shot down. I received an email back stating I would have to call and have a SWiM network installed.

I was under the impression I only needed the SWiM if I had the newer equipment. Maybe I misunderstood some of the post. I wanted to get around having to upgrade things to get this to work.


----------



## DarkLogix

Jeremy W said:


> That would be gigabit. Big difference.


well you "could" call 10Gbase-T Gigabyte ethernet but I have yet to find a 10Gbase-T switch (I've found transceivers that offten use the SFP port) but not full 10Gbase-T (much easier to find 10gig fiber)

and even then I wouldn't call it gigabyte ethernet even though it would be 1.25Gigabytes per sec ethernet


----------



## DarkLogix

braz9 said:


> Well got my receivers networked and sent the email from the first page and got shot down. I received an email back stating I would have to call and have a SWiM network installed.
> 
> I was under the impression I only needed the SWiM if I had the newer equipment. Maybe I misunderstood some of the post. I wanted to get around having to upgrade things to get this to work.


You have to have SWM to use DECA, and using direct ethernet is considered by D* unsupported


----------



## braz9

DarkLogix said:


> You have to have SWM to use DECA, and using direct ethernet is considered by D* unsupported


Ok I thought the SWiM was for certain receivers and dishes. I guess I was totally off base. I thought I had seen a drawing of DECA without a SWiM.

So I have an HR-20 and HR-21, with an older dish. Will I have to have any upgrades to accomplish this?


----------



## The Merg

braz9 said:


> Well got my receivers networked and sent the email from the first page and got shot down. I received an email back stating I would have to call and have a SWiM network installed.
> 
> I was under the impression I only needed the SWiM if I had the newer equipment. Maybe I misunderstood some of the post. I wanted to get around having to upgrade things to get this to work.





braz9 said:


> Ok I thought the SWiM was for certain receivers and dishes. I guess I was totally off base. I thought I had seen a drawing of DECA without a SWiM.
> 
> So I have an HR-20 and HR-21, with an older dish. Will I have to have any upgrades to accomplish this?


Reply to the initial e-mail and reiterate that you want to have MRV turned on in an unsupported mode. That should hopefully take care of things for you.

If you opt to upgrade, you will need to have a SWM-LNB dish installed or a SWM-8 installed with your current dish. You would then only need one coax going to each DVR. Behind the DVR's you would have DECAs installed. You would also need a Cinema Connection Kit to connect your router to your receivers via the DECA cloud.

In your case, the simplest way to get going would be to have them turn on MRV in an unsupported mode.

- Merg


----------



## DarkLogix

braz9 said:


> Ok I thought the SWiM was for certain receivers and dishes. I guess I was totally off base. I thought I had seen a drawing of DECA without a SWiM.
> 
> So I have an HR-20 and HR-21, with an older dish. Will I have to have any upgrades to accomplish this?


well for deca to work they all need to be on a common coax
non-swm the coax is seperated so SWM is needed for compatability with DECA

technicaly using ethernet networking MRV can work its just unsupported but if you get them to turn it on then it'll work


----------



## braz9

Ahh I understand now.

So after looking through the picture thread, it looks like if I go the supported path I will have a SWM that will have all the sat. inputs come into and them a run to each receiver with a DECA at it?

I noticed a lot of the pictures just showed one input into the back of a receiver, can I assume that was non-DVR receiver? I will have two DVRs in my setup and would like to keep the max recording abilities for each.

Sorry to be so dense, I just want to make sure I understand what I am getting into before I do this. I do not have a lot of space and if I need to put extra devices in I need to make sure I have a place.


----------



## veryoldschool

braz9 said:


> Ahh I understand now.
> 
> So after looking through the picture thread, it looks like if I go the supported path I will have a SWM that will have all the sat. inputs come into and them a run to each receiver with a DECA at it?
> 
> I noticed a lot of the pictures just showed one input into the back of a receiver, can I assume that was non-DVR receiver? I will have two DVRs in my setup and would like to keep the max recording abilities for each.
> 
> Sorry to be so dense, I just want to make sure I understand what I am getting into before I do this. I do not have a lot of space and if I need to put extra devices in I need to make sure I have a place.


SWiM uses a single coax for dual tuner function, and allows moving receivers around much easier, as any place you have a coax, can be one or more receivers/DVRs.


----------



## lugnutathome

braz9 said:


> Ahh I understand now.
> 
> So after looking through the picture thread, it looks like if I go the supported path I will have a SWM that will have all the sat. inputs come into and them a run to each receiver with a DECA at it?
> 
> I noticed a lot of the pictures just showed one input into the back of a receiver, can I assume that was non-DVR receiver? I will have two DVRs in my setup and would like to keep the max recording abilities for each.
> 
> Sorry to be so dense, I just want to make sure I understand what I am getting into before I do this. I do not have a lot of space and if I need to put extra devices in I need to make sure I have a place.


One of the SWM architecture's best features in my opinion is that it carries multiple channels over a single wire. A DVR only needs a single coax and upon boot (or menu settings in some cases) it detects SWM and configures itself accordingly.

So anywhere you have a single coax line you can have a full dual tuner functioning DVR. This was one of the compelling reasons (for me) to change my infrastructure over.

I still run primarily Ethernet for my WHDVR connections but that's largely because I've excessively long cable runs (over 80 feet in all cases but several out between 130ft and 190ft on the extreme).

Don "SWM is really cool, it adds gain, single line per DVR, and for those of you without 'Winchester houses' DECA yeah!" Bolton


----------



## DarkLogix

braz9 said:


> Ahh I understand now.
> 
> So after looking through the picture thread, it looks like if I go the supported path I will have a SWM that will have all the sat. inputs come into and them a run to each receiver with a DECA at it?
> 
> I noticed a lot of the pictures just showed one input into the back of a receiver, can I assume that was non-DVR receiver? I will have two DVRs in my setup and would like to keep the max recording abilities for each.
> 
> Sorry to be so dense, I just want to make sure I understand what I am getting into before I do this. I do not have a lot of space and if I need to put extra devices in I need to make sure I have a place.


As others have said with SWM you don't need 2 coax on a reciver even if its the awsome HR34 which has 5 Tuners

each port on a SWM can do upto 8 tuners (SWM8 really only has one port with an internal splitter) so if you have a SWM8, an HR34, an HR24, and a H25 you'd only need 2x 2way splitters to provide those 3 recivers with the 8 tuner connections they need

as a note the HR34 isn't available en mass yet I just used it in the text here as an example


----------



## DarkLogix

Well I have the 2 capable recivers that I have networked via deca and sent an e-mail similer to the one in the OP
and haven't gotten any reply in 96hours

I guess DTV doesn't reply to me e-mails


----------



## waylonrobert

DarkLogix said:


> Well I have the 2 capable recivers that I have networked via deca and sent an e-mail similer to the one in the OP
> and haven't gotten any reply in 96hours
> 
> I guess DTV doesn't reply to me e-mails


96 hours is way too long to wait. Send the e-mail again. Which method did you use? I'd also check junk/spam folders to be sure - my reply initially fell into my spam folder.


----------



## DCulver

After 7 calls to tech support this morning, I finally got someone who knew what I was asking for when I requested activation of Whole Home DVR with an unsupported network. It surprises me that some of these people don't do any research into what they do for a living. I can understand a script reading CSR not being informed, but I would think tech support would have a better understanding of their system. Anyway, I'm on WHDVR and loving it!


----------



## Davenlr

Well, to be honest, only members of this board and maybe one other forum even know there is an unsupported MRV activation. 99% of the rest of the customers get the supported version. The unsupported method was, I think, implemented as a favor for those of us who tested it during its development, and wanted to continue using it without purchasing the "supported" install. 

I really would not expect a CSR to know about it after all this time, unless they had previously worked during the couple weeks where we were all calling in to have it activated.


----------



## DCulver

Dave - I was talking about the lack of knowledge on the part of tech support people, I assume a step up from the CSR's. It's just that if that's what I did for a living, I would put some effort into understanding the concept behind how the system worked. You wouldn't believe (well, you probably would) some of the responses I got on how it was impossible to have MRV over a home network.


----------



## veryoldschool

DCulver said:


> Dave - I was talking about the lack of knowledge on the part of tech support people,* I assume* a step up from the CSR's.


I think if you knew how this whole thing came about, you wouldn't assume.
DirecTV's initial intend was to *ONLY have MRV with DECA*.
This came down to the very last min before release, and they opened up a loophole for those that had been testing it for them over a year.
This "loophole" never made it into their system for training.


----------



## zx10guy

DarkLogix said:


> well you "could" call 10Gbase-T Gigabyte ethernet but I have yet to find a 10Gbase-T switch (I've found transceivers that offten use the SFP port) but not full 10Gbase-T (much easier to find 10gig fiber)
> 
> and even then I wouldn't call it gigabyte ethernet even though it would be 1.25Gigabytes per sec ethernet


http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/powerconnect-8024/pd










The transceivers you mention that support 10GigE are SFP+ not SFP. They look the same physically but are different internally. Also, the SFP+ spec does not have the ability to drive the power needed to run 10GBaseT. That is why you don't see RJ45 SFP+ transceivers. The RJ45 transceivers you see out there are only SFP and only support 1GigE and below dependent on the ASIC chips in the switch. Some 10Gig switches do not step down or support 1Gig and some 10Gig switches support 1 Gig but won't do 100 Mb. There is also another connectivity option for 10Gig which is twinax. This cabling provides a cheap way to connect a host to the switch on 10Gig without the expense of doing it over fiber. The issue is that twinax has limited distance support with 10 meters being the longest with an active twinax cable. And the other drawback is not all twinax cabling will work with all switches and devices.

The PowerConnect 8024 referenced above has 24 ports of RJ45 which support 10/100/1G and 10G.


----------



## zx10guy

Just wanted to provide my experience with MRV.

I submitted the request via the instructions at the beginning of this thread at 9:30 EST today. I got a reply back at 12:30 EST (3 hours later) from Rocky S. at customer service telling me I'm all set. Went and completed the configuration of my HD boxes and all is working well.


----------



## dndweeks

just did the email at 8:20am this morning and got this reply at 9:40am

Response Via Email MOD EDIT- 11/28/2011 09:39 AM
Dear Mr. *****,

Thanks for writing. I see you've been with us for many years and I would like to let you know that we appreciate your business.

I understand you're concerned about adding the Whole-Home DVR Service to your DIRECTV account. I'll be glad to help resolve this for you.

Per your request, I have added the Whole-Home DVR Service at $3.00 per month to your account. Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes you make mid month, such as adding a service, will show as partial month charges from the day you made the change to the end of the 30 day billing day period.

The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on the "Activity Since Last Bill" section in the "Account Details" page.

Please be advised that since you've added Whole-Home DVR Service without our upgrade offer, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service.

We're happy to have you as a loyal DIRECTV customer and we look forward to providing you service for years to come.

Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

MOD EDIT
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## DarkLogix

waylonrobert said:


> 96 hours is way too long to wait. Send the e-mail again. Which method did you use? I'd also check junk/spam folders to be sure - my reply initially fell into my spam folder.


I'm not going to worry about it
I won't be fully interested till I get a HR34 as I don't really want to share my HR20's playlist till its in the living room

I just wanted to enable MRV now so it would be over and done with but not enough to hunt D* down over getting them to answer my e-mail


----------



## LowPingBoy

Just received a SWM16 with PI29R power inserter, 2 DTV SWM splitters 1x4, all green label, and DTV Cinema connection kit. Currently have 4 lines from the dish to a couple of WB68s running to 2 x HR21 and 4 X HD22, all installed by DTV. 

As I see it: get rid of the WB68s and replace with the SWM16. 1 spliter from lines 1-8 out, the other from lines 9-16 out. On the power supply, connect the power to SWM and terminate the signal to IRD. Connect the Cinema kit, wireless, as described in the User's Manual that came with the kit, coax from switch to the kit, and then coax and included Cat5 from the kit to one of the HD22s. Email direct TV as described early in the post. And expect to have Whole Home and Cinemaplus. Sounds pretty simple. Have I missed something? Like maybe a half a dozen DECAs, one for each HD?

Thanks a lot.

LPB


----------



## DarkLogix

LowPingBoy said:


> Just received a SWM16 with PI29R power inserter, 2 DTV SWM splitters 1x4, all green label, and DTV Cinema connection kit. Currently have 4 lines from the dish to a couple of WB68s running to 2 x HR21 and 4 X HD22, all installed by DTV.
> 
> As I see it: get rid of the WB68s and replace with the SWM16. 1 spliter from lines 1-8 out, the other from lines 9-16 out. On the power supply, connect the power to SWM and terminate the signal to IRD. Connect the Cinema kit, wireless, as described in the User's Manual that came with the kit, coax from switch to the kit, and then coax and included Cat5 from the kit to one of the HD22s. Email direct TV as described early in the post. And expect to have Whole Home and Cinemaplus. Sounds pretty simple. Have I missed something? Like maybe a half a dozen DECAs, one for each HD?
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> LPB


Sounds like you have it covered
though with 4x HD recivers and 2x HD-DVR's you could use a 1x2 splitter instead of a 1x4 for one of the legs for easy config

is the CCK the W or the non-W model? the W has a pass through the other doesn't

if its the W then you could run a 1x2 splitter on one leg and a 1x4 on the other (just because to have the best signal possible) then whichever reciver or DVR is closest to your network switch, or just use wireless, and the passthrough so you can avoid an extra splitter


----------



## dennisj00

The W- CCK can also double as a DECA replacement, so if you've ordered 6, you'll have a spare.


----------



## veryoldschool

dennisj00 said:


> The W- CCK can also double as a DECA replacement, so if you've ordered 6, you'll have a spare.


Batter add a BSF if you're going to use it to "double" as a white DECA.


----------



## dennisj00

VOS, I remember adding the BSF and I'll have to go check my configuration tomorrow, but if the W-CCK isn't daisy chained (via coax) to a H/HR, but just sitting near enough for the ethernet connection, there's no requirement for the BSF, right?

I guess what we're saying is the W-CCK doesn't attenuate the DECA signal like a DECA does?


----------



## veryoldschool

dennisj00 said:


> VOS, I remember adding the BSF and I'll have to go check my configuration tomorrow, but if the W-CCK isn't daisy chained (via coax) to a H/HR, but just sitting near enough for the ethernet connection, there's no requirement for the BSF, right?
> 
> I guess what we're saying is the W-CCK doesn't attenuate the DECA signal like a DECA does?


the Wireless CCK has a pass through mode, so if one uses this, without a DECA on/in the receiver, then a BSF is needed.
If you don't use the pass through, but still use it to link to the receiver's network jack, you still need a BSF if the receiver's input isn't being "protected" by a DECA.


----------



## dennisj00

So any 'non built-in DECA' H/HR that doesn't have a DECA on it needs a BSF?


----------



## veryoldschool

dennisj00 said:


> So any 'non built-in DECA' H/HR that doesn't have a DECA on it needs a BSF?


"Basically".
DECA [signal] needs to be blocked from the SAT tuner, by a filter or a DECA. This is true for all receivers on the SWiM.
The tuner chip is only spec'd for -20 dBm, which DECA is higher than.


----------



## LowPingBoy

veryoldschool said:


> "Basically".
> DECA [signal] needs to be blocked from the SAT tuner, by a filter or a DECA. This is true for all receivers on the SWiM.
> The tuner chip is only spec'd for -20 dBm, which DECA is higher than.


Not sure what it means to "double as a 'white' system." And, to summarize, I think I need to add 1 DECA between the HR22 and WCCK as illustrated in the WCCH User Guide, and then also a DECA to each of the other 5 units.  In this way I will have, for example, VOD, and MRV available on all 6 units. Do I need BSF anywhere?

Lastly, any reason to get DECABB instead of just the regular DECA?

Thanks for all the suggestions and recommendations.

LPB


----------



## veryoldschool

LowPingBoy said:


> Not sure what it means to "double as a 'white' system." And, to summarize, I think I need to add 1 DECA between the HR22 and WCCK as illustrated in the WCCH User Guide, and then also a DECA to each of the other 5 units. In this way I will have, for example, VOD, and MRV available on all 6 units. Do I need BSF anywhere?
> 
> Lastly, any reason to get DECABB instead of just the regular DECA?
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions and recommendations.
> 
> LPB


What the other poster had suggested, was to use the wireless CCK ethernet port to connect to a receiver so it "would do double duty" and connect the receiver too. This isn't documented, but can work yet needs a filter.
With a DECA connected to each receiver [and none being an HR20-100], a filter would only be needed if your SWiM is the older type that doesn't have a filter internally. Those that do have them are marked with a green label/sticker.
The broadband DECA comes with its own power cord [wall wart], but a white DECA and a power inserter do the same thing.


----------



## dennisj00

'What the other poster had suggested'

VOS,

You're welcome to use my name. . . 

I've used pretty much all the combinations. . . started with a DECA module and PI to connect to a switch by the TV.

Then added a Broadband CCK with a wall wart to a friends system for internet access.

Then I changed mine to a W-CCK and used it to substitute for a DECA on a HR20 with a BSF (per your recommendation).

All have worked flawlessly.

The W-CCK is a very versitale device- even to the point of using it as a wireless bridge on any network application without the coax connections. Not bad for $25.


----------



## LowPingBoy

As near as I can tell I have a lot of options moving from a non-SWM setup to SMW with MRV and internet. Given the discussion it sounds to me like a reasonable approach is:

1. Get the SWM16, power inserter, and splitters installed and the HRs all working on that.

2. Put DECAs on all HRs, send the email and get MRV running properly.

3. Finally, put my WCCK after the DECA on 1 of my HR22s as described in the User/Installation Guide, and have it done.

Have no idea if I need BSF(s) anywhere in there and I think the PI on the SWM16 has the "to IRD" terminated, just the 29v connected.

Also, if really necessary I can connect the WCCK directly to my router with Cat5 through a 10mbs switch if that improves anything. The Cisco router and WCCK have that button the makes connecting 2 pretty quick and easy.

Is my plan going to work? And if not, I sure would appreciative any additional suggestions.

-Dennisj00 - Weather at the coast is great: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KNCTOPSA4


----------



## dennisj00

Much envy of the weather at your location! Although it's nice here for November--woops, December!

Using the W-CCK either wireless or wired is your choice. The bandwidth difference for VOD or apps won't matter.

Good luck on your conversion. Let us know if you have any questions.

And I don't think the PI has to be terminated. Just splitter outputs that are unused.


----------



## veryoldschool

dennisj00 said:


> And I don't think the PI has to be terminated. Just splitter outputs that are unused.


If it has RF going into it, then it's no different than a splitter port.


----------



## dennisj00

My PI going to the power input of the SWiM-16 has an open connector. . . and no rf going to it.

I can see if it were powering a SWiM LNB but then there wouldn't be an open port.


----------



## edgarf

I have a r-22 200 dvr and h-24 200 hd box. From what i have read both these boxes should be mrv capable in unsupported mode. Is this correct? I tried sending the letter at the beginning of this post but direct tv keeps saying that the r22 is not a HD DVR and i need to have a HD DVR activated in order to use mrv. Can it be done with a r22?


----------



## veryoldschool

edgarf said:


> I have a r-22 200 dvr and h-24 200 hd box. From what i have read both these boxes should be mrv capable in unsupported mode. Is this correct? I tried sending the letter at the beginning of this post but direct tv keeps saying that the r22 is not a HD DVR and i need to have a HD DVR activated in order to use mrv. Can it be done with a r22?


The R22 is a bit odd. It's considered a SD MPEG-4 DVR, so it doesn't count toward the HD hardware you need to have MRV added to your account. Minimum is one HD DVR and one HD receiver.
Now once you have MRV and HD service on your account, the R22 can be used as another DVR with your MRV, because it is really a HR21, by another name.


----------



## edgarf

Ok thank you. I had to get an an hd dvr which right now for long time customers is a free upgrade. I connected the r22 and the hr22 to the internet. Then i was able to activate mvr online. So i guess when you meet direct tv requirements for mkv then you will be able to activate online. Thank you for all the help.


----------



## LowPingBoy

Originally sought advice about converting to SWM, WHV and BB. Received a number of helpful suggestions and pieces of advice. The only change I need from my original plan was to add DECAs. Sent my email to them yesterday about 11:00 am, received the standard reply just before 1:00 pm and had WHV 30 minutes later.

Thanks a lot to all for the assistance. No sure why they call it unsupported as I believe that my system represents that which they would have provided, but their quote to come out and install everything was $250 and I brought the whole thing in for less than half of that.

Grateful for the support I found on this site. Wish I could find the same, or even close, knowledge about a frame-off restoration of a 76 Cadillac Eldorado convertible.

LPB


----------



## tomgru

I just got the rep to update my account to WHV through unsupported. Set up both DVRs (hr20 and hr21) with room names, and made sure internet connection was working. i'm doing this through direct connection... both units go to my router. 

says it's all connected, but neither DVR see the other. how long does it take for them to see each other and their recorded shows?


----------



## veryoldschool

tomgru said:


> I just got the rep to update my account to WHV through unsupported. Set up both DVRs (hr20 and hr21) with room names, and made sure internet connection was working. i'm doing this through direct connection... both units go to my router.
> 
> says it's all connected, but neither DVR see the other. how long does it take for them to see each other and their recorded shows?


You need to select each to share their playlists, and check the IPs to make sure your router has assigned the correct ones. Then the router should be "telling" each DVR of the other one and it shouldn't take "any time" to see the shared playlist.


----------



## tomgru

Hmm. one system seems fine. The other, while it will say connected to internet, has a different DNS and gateway number. Also, on that one, if i run the "network services", it says it can't run the network services and gives me an error 202 code. any ideas? 

i have a bit of a hodge podge of ports ... i wonder if one is getting in the way somehow of letting the router asign correctly.


----------



## veryoldschool

tomgru said:


> Hmm. one system seems fine. The other, while it will say connected to internet, has a different DNS and gateway number. Also, on that one, if i run the "network services", it says it can't run the network services and gives me an error 202 code. any ideas?
> 
> i have a bit of a hodge podge of ports ... i wonder if one is getting in the way somehow of letting the router asign correctly.


First: Don't worry about network services at all, the closest thing they're used for is TVApps, "and" when I get the 202 error, they work. :lol:

If the DNS & gateway number are different, while that's strange, what you want to look at are the IP addresses and the subnet.
Not sure what your router assigns, so I can only go by what mine uses:
192.168.1.xxx
255.255.255.0

Now if one of my receivers shows 169.xxx.xxx.xxx and 255.255.0.0, this one hasn't picked up the router's IP assignment and won't be part of the same network as my others.


----------



## tomgru

thanks. both have the same subnet (255.255.255.0). one has 
IP: 192.168.1.103 the other
IP: 192.168.254.254

the second seems weird to me.


----------



## veryoldschool

tomgru said:


> thanks. both have the same subnet (255.255.255.0). one has
> IP: 192.168.1.103 the other
> IP: 192.168.254.254
> 
> *the second seems weird to me*.


"Me too" and most disturbing is the 192.168.*254 *instead of the .1 it needs to be.
It may be time to reset the network defaults on this receiver and reboot your router.

"By chance" is this a 2Wire router?


----------



## tomgru

nope.... a Linksys.

You know... i think i have an older 2-port router i'm using as switch in that room to get multiple connections. i'll bet it's screwing with it. let's it on the internet, but not seeing my network. hmmm.


----------



## veryoldschool

tomgru said:


> nope.... a Linksys.
> 
> You know... i think i have an older 2-port router i'm using as switch in that room to get multiple connections. i'll bet it's screwing with it. let's it on the internet, but not seeing my network. hmmm.


Well I'd go with a reset of the network defaults and a rebooting of that switch "and see".


----------



## zx10guy

It appears you have two different DHCP servers running on your network. Verify the other router you have running on your network as just a switch has DHCP server turned off. The reason your DVRs are not seeing each other is because they're on different subnets. Assuming a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 for both DVRs, 192.168.x.y where x defines the subnet. So the one DVR with the IP of 192.168.1.103 is on a totally different subnet as the DVR with the IP of 192.168.254.254; comparing the third octet of 1 and 254.


----------



## KenW

I was thinking about switching to Supported mode for MRV. It's time to get it off my Ethernet. 

I have these receivers:
HR21-100
HR23-700
H21-200

I expect it will take a service call. How much should it cost?


----------



## toddeberly

Doug Brott said:


> I posted a last week in which I detailed a method for getting MRV enabled in an 'unsupported' mode when talking to a CSR.
> 
> DIRECTV has asked that we make a change in our process for requesting 'unsupported' setup.
> 
> At this point, the recommended (and requested by DIRECTV) method for getting your account set to 'unsupported' is to use E-mail.
> 
> Simply click to get started.
> 
> Enter your contact information
> For Topic, select "Services"
> For Topic, select "Whole Home DVR Service"
> For Subject, Enter "Please enable Whole Home DVR Service for public beta customer"
> For Question, Enter "I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill."
> Enter the security information
> Press Continue
> 
> At this point, please do not use Twitter nor call CSRs to make this request. Sending an E-mail will provide you with the most effective method to success.


Thanks. I added a second HD DVR on Saturday, sent the email exactly as directed and within 3 hours I had MRV working across my home network. I have two HR20s and a wireless N network and so far the MRV works great.


----------



## bradpr

Same experience - I sent the email last night, and within an hour had MRV. D* sent me a nice email thanking me for my patronage and for participating the the CE program. I thought that was very nice of them.


----------



## The Merg

toddeberly said:


> Thanks. I added a second HD DVR on Saturday, sent the email exactly as directed and within 3 hours I had MRV working across my home network. I have two HR20s and a wireless N network and so far the MRV works great.


!welcome_s to DBSTalk! And glad to hear it worked out well.



bradpr said:


> Same experience - I sent the email last night, and within an hour had MRV. D* sent me a nice email thanking me for my patronage and for participating the the CE program. I thought that was very nice of them.


Glad to hear.

- Merg


----------



## TimoHT

I realize this or similar questions have been posted previously. But, I can't find my exact scenario.

Current config: One HR20; Slimline 3 antenna (2 RF cables to HR20 inputs, 2 unused RF connectors to antenna); HR20 hardwired to home network via local Ethernet switch; Programming is HD Total Choice Plus w/o locals (I have a roof top off-air antenna).

I would like to add a DTV receiver in a room physically close to my main system (only about 12 feet of cabling) and also enable MRV.

If I get a new DTV receiver could I do a MRV-enabled self install by running an RF cable from the antenna to the new receiver and hard wiring the new receiver's LAN connection to the same Ethernet switch as my HR20? If this would work technically, I realize it probably falls into the "unsupported" category.

Note: I understand that current DTV receivers do not support an off-air antenna so I think I would also need an AM21 tuner or would need to add locals to my programming. Please confirm this as well.

THANKS for your guidance,

--- Tim


----------



## David Ortiz

TimoHT said:


> I realize this or similar questions have been posted previously. But, I can't find my exact scenario.
> 
> Current config: One HR20; Slimline 3 antenna (2 RF cables to HR20 inputs, 2 unused RF connectors to antenna); HR20 hardwired to home network via local Ethernet switch; Programming is HD Total Choice Plus w/o locals (I have a roof top off-air antenna).
> 
> I would like to add a DTV receiver in a room physically close to my main system (only about 12 feet of cabling) and also enable MRV.
> 
> If I get a new DTV receiver could I do a MRV-enabled self install by running an RF cable from the antenna to the new receiver and hard wiring the new receiver's LAN connection to the same Ethernet switch as my HR20? If this would work technically, I realize it probably falls into the "unsupported" category.
> 
> Note: I understand that current DTV receivers do not support an off-air antenna so I think I would also need an AM21 tuner or would need to add locals to my programming. Please confirm this as well.
> 
> THANKS for your guidance,
> 
> --- Tim


Stay away from the H25 (and HR34 as they both require SWM). It is difficult to get Whole-Home DVR activated in unsupported mode, but otherwise the setup will work.


----------



## TimoHT

By "difficult to get whole-home DVR activated..." do you mean difficult to get a DTV CSR to configure the activation at their end or difficult to get it to work technically?

Thanks,

--- Tim



David Ortiz said:


> Stay away from the H25 (and HR34 as they both require SWM). It is difficult to get Whole-Home DVR activated in unsupported mode, but otherwise the setup will work.


----------



## David Ortiz

TimoHT said:


> By "difficult to get whole-home DVR activated..." do you mean difficult to get a DTV CSR to configure the activation at their end or difficult to get it to work technically?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> --- Tim


The former. It may take more than one attempt to reach a CSR that is familiar with "unsupported" MRV.


----------



## TimoHT

I just ordered a new receiver and discussed MRV with the CSR. He said the system would not let him turn on MRV unless my account reflected that DTV had installed Whole Home Networking (for $199). At the beginning of this forum Doug Brott gave instructions for getting DTV to enable unsupported MRV. That included saying you were part of the Beta. However, Doug's post is almost 2 years old. Is that still the way to go about getting DTV to turn on unsupported MRV? Or is there some other magic?

Thanks again.

--- Tim



David Ortiz said:


> The former. It may take more than one attempt to reach a CSR that is familiar with "unsupported" MRV.


----------



## veryoldschool

TimoHT said:


> I just ordered a new receiver and discussed MRV with the CSR. He said the system would not let him turn on MRV unless my account reflected that DTV had installed Whole Home Networking (for $199). At the beginning of this forum Doug Brott gave instructions for getting DTV to enable unsupported MRV. That included saying you were part of the Beta. However, Doug's post is almost 2 years old. Is that still the way to go about getting DTV to turn on unsupported MRV? Or is there some other magic?
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> --- Tim


Send the email that Doug posted. It may take a couple of replies, but has worked.


----------



## harsh

David Ortiz said:


> It is difficult to get Whole-Home DVR activated in unsupported mode, but otherwise the setup will work.


Given the recent posts regarding activation successes via e-mail, your statement is not supported.


----------



## litzdog911

harsh said:


> Given the recent posts regarding activation successes via e-mail, your statement is not supported.


While still possible, it's getting harder and harder.


----------



## mcclj1

Success! 

I tried the email method today, but I got back an email asking me to call 800-531-5000. So I did and asked for whole home to be activated. The customer support person said the system would not allow her to do it but she would transfer me to technical support.

I told the technical support person that I just wanted whole home turned on to see if it would work. She asked if I had SWM and I said no but I had read on forums that it should work with just the ethernet connection but if it didn't I would call back and have someone come out and install the whole SWM thing.

She said she didn't think it would work but she would activate it and I could call back later if I needed SWM.

A few minutes later, it was activated and it works fine with my two HR21 DVRs. They have a separate Linksys 5 port switch that connects them and a bluray player to the rest of the network. I have not seen any problem so far playing an HD recording from another DVR's playlist.


----------



## mstanka

I've had mine setup via Ethernet since the beta releases and once went live called and it was activated on my account within a few minutes. Not sure why directv would fight it now. I guess likely the average home tv watcher is not that tech inclined. 

But if you are able to successfully setup a wired home network (esp if you setup network sharing) you should have no problems technical wise with whdvr.

I work for tech support for a major computer maker for 13 years so maybe 2nd nature for me is not for everyone else!

Michael


----------



## harsh

litzdog911 said:


> While still possible, it's getting harder and harder.


Apparently not.


----------



## David Ortiz

harsh said:


> Given the recent posts regarding activation successes via e-mail, your statement is not supported.


I didn't say it was impossible.


----------



## veryoldschool

David Ortiz said:


> I didn't say it was impossible.


"but it would be for Harsh" :lol:


----------



## chris89c

E-mail yesterday and they had it activated by that evening. I have one reciever hard wired and the other is connected to a netgear wireless n bridge. The router is a belkin N750. The bridge and the router are only one room apart. I have watched a few shows in HD and only saw it studder once. I called about a month ago and they did offer to set me up with all the equipment for connected home for $100, but my multiswitch it not accessible since I remolded the basement and it is behind drywall.


----------



## lugnutathome

mcclj1 said:


> Success!
> 
> I tried the email method today, but I got back an email asking me to call 800-531-5000. So I did and asked for whole home to be activated. The customer support person said the system would not allow her to do it but she would transfer me to technical support.
> 
> I told the technical support person that I just wanted whole home turned on to see if it would work. She asked if I had SWM and I said no but I had read on forums that it should work with just the ethernet connection but if it didn't I would call back and have someone come out and install the whole SWM thing.
> 
> She said she didn't think it would work but she would activate it and I could call back later if I needed SWM.
> 
> A few minutes later, it was activated and it works fine with my two HR21 DVRs. They have a separate Linksys 5 port switch that connects them and a bluray player to the rest of the network. I have not seen any problem so far playing an HD recording from another DVR's playlist.


Technically speaking it is the same Ethernet IP traffic regardless of coax or home LAN (DECA directTV's Ethernet over coaxial adapter should be a hint) but for the vast majority of subscribers that single wireless access point is a network. If using systems that buffer the streams it works OK perhaps. Not so well for HD video with full 5.1 audio.

Both the Sat and cable providers have a vested self interest in leveraging the coax infrastructure they already need to provide for their basic services to also handle the enhanced Ethernet products now available and emerging into the marketplace.

Most of us didn't hard wire Ethernet in our homes, those of us that have were aware of the emerging technologies and invested to handle it. From a service providers perspective if they only need understand and support a single infrastructure its a far more successful service offering in terms of training, implementation, normal infrastructure maintenance, and support calls.

It makes sense they really don't want us using our own mesh that is outside their control.

Don "unsupported and happy to have the service" Bolton


----------



## thetootall

I sent in my email request (per OP) to enable whole home DVR at 8PM last night and it was fulfilled just now this morning at 730AM. As soon as I finish feeding the little guy his bottle im going to run downstairs to test it out!

*EDIT:* Success! Once I plugged my H23-600 into my gigabit network, and ran through the Network Setup to assign it a name (plus tweak a few other settings) I was able to pull up the recording list. With a short 3-5 second delay, I was able to view some of my recently DVR'd programs on my HR22-100. Next up, time for some Slinging!

Here's the email I received:

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Please enable Whole Home DVR Service for public beta customer

Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response Via Email([MOD EDIT]) - 01/15/2012 05:27 AM
Dear [MOD EDIT],

Thanks for writing. I see that you have been a loyal DIRECTV customer for many years and I would like to let you know that we appreciate your business.

We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service. Please keep in mind DIRECTV has not supported and does not have plans to support network based Whole-Home DVR. As such, we will be unable to provide support (troubleshooting) specific to the network based Whole-Home DVR service. For questions about this set up, please seek assistance in our technical forum at http: //forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp.

Per your request, I have added Whole-Home DVR service to your account. The service changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv .com/mydirectv and clicking on "Activity Since Last Bill" in the My Account column.

Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes that are made mid month, such as adding or removing a service, will show as charges or credits from the day the change occurred to the end of that 30 day period. Your next bill will reflect a partial charge and a full 30 day charge of $3.00 for the Whole-Home DVR service.

Thank you again for writing and participating in the Cutting Edge user group.

We appreciate your business and thank you for your continued support!

Sincerely,

[MOD EDIT]
DIRECTV Customer Service

P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.

Customer By Web Form (MOD EDIT) - 01/14/2012 08:07 PM
I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill.


----------



## TimoHT

DTV installed my new (2nd) DVR yesterday. The new one (HR24) and my original (HR20) are networked via my home network (hard wired to switch). I don't have DECAs or a SWiM antenna.

I spoke with DTV CSRs a couple of times yesterday related to my new install. In each case I also asked the CSR to enable MRV in unsupported mode. Neither would do so since DTV had not done the standard ($199) Whole Home Networking installation. I didn't argue with them because their response was what I expected based upon other posts in this thread.

Late yesterday I sent the email Doug describes at the beginning of this thread. When I got up this AM I had a message from DTV saying MRV had been turned on (in unsupported mode as expected). Everything seems to work properly. Success!

Thanks to all for the help!!!

--- Tim



veryoldschool said:


> Send the email that Doug posted. It may take a couple of replies, but has worked.


----------



## harsh

David Ortiz said:


> I didn't say it was impossible.


The proposition was that it is difficult (and getting harder if you believe some) and clearly that's not the case.


----------



## ColinWD

Well I tried and here is the response I got:

Thanks for writing. I see you've been with us for several years and I just wanted to take this opportunity to thank you for your continued loyalty. I completely understand that you want to cancel the Whole Home DVR. I appreciate being given the chance to respond to your concern and would be glad to assist you.

Just a reminder, DIRECTV Whole Home DVR Service gives you the power to share all of your recorded programs with any TV in your house. As you requested, I have cancelled the Whole Home DVR on your account. Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes you make mid month, such as removing a service, will show as partial month credits from the day you made the change to the end of the 30 day billing period.

The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on "Recent Activity" on the Account Overview page.

Thanks again for writing Mr. Davidson, I appreciate that you've given me the opportunity to personally address your concerns.

Sincerely,

-----------------------------------
Seems funny but I don't have the "whole home" setup that they currently offer and which was going to cost $199 to have done. So I am not entirely sure why they think I have it now.

I replied politely and tried to clarify what I was actually requesting. Guess I will see what happens next. For some reason this kind of thing always happens, sad part is I cut and pasted everything that Doug said to put into the email to get it going.

<Edit: More Info>

And after doing some additional checking they apparently turned OFF the DVR service to my receivers.

<sigh>

<Edit: Fixed>

Ended up calling customer service (I know it said NOT to but wanted to at least get my DVR service back) and spoke with a super CSR named Dean who was able not only reactivate the DVR service on my receivers but was able to add the Whole Home. It is now all working great!


----------



## weadjust

Sent an email requesting Whole Home be activated on Mon. Got an email response that the request was forwarded to a specialist that would activate whole home within 24 hours. Two days later no response or whole home activated. 

Sent a second email with original request again. Got a response in less than 2 hours saying whole home had been activated. Checked my DVR and now have unsupported whole home over my wired network.


----------



## Justinto

Just for fun, with nothing to lose, I requested whole home be activated pursuant to the first post on this thread. I followed it to the letter (copy and paste). Within three hours, I got a response and my beta whole home was activated. It works well. I cannot believe I waited this long to do it.

Thank you


----------



## jzoomer

There is definitely confusion with the email route.

Using the recommended boilerplate, I got the following response. It does not say that they added the service and it was still not enabled after this response. It is not clear whether there was a problem or whether the CSR hit the wrong canned response key.



> Thanks for taking the time to write us. We recognize you as a valued and loyal customer and we want you to know we appreciate your business. We are committed to maintain our good customer service and make sure that you are getting the best programming experience you truly deserve.
> 
> I have read your email and I understand that you're writing us about the Whole Home DVR service. We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service. Please keep in mind DIRECTV has not supported and does not have plans to support network based Whole-Home DVR. As such, we will be unable to provide support (troubleshooting) specific to the network based Whole-Home DVR service. For questions about this set up, please seek assistance in our technical forum at http://forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp.
> 
> To start recording and watching your favorite programs in any room, one of your networked TVs needs to be connected to a Whole-Home capable HD DVR and your other TVs will need to be connected to Whole-Home capable HD receivers. HD Access, DVR Service and Whole-Home DVR service are also required. To find out if your DIRECTV equipment is compatible with Whole-Home DVR service or to learn about special upgrade offers please call us.
> 
> I see that you may be eligible for a discounted programming offer as well. The best way to find out what offer is available is to call us. Our general customer support team is available from 8:00 AM to 10:00 PM every day. Please call us at 1-800-531-5000 and you'll be routed to an agent who can assist you.


I sent an email back asking for them to be more clear and I got this:



> We apologize for the inconvenience that it hasn't been added to your account. But the best way to get this feature is by calling us at 1-800-531-5000. One of our highly-trained customer service specialist will further assist you..


It seems that something has changed


----------



## jzoomer

Since I sent the email in on Saturday, maybe the "highly trained" CSRs are only available Mon-Fri. Given that they have a goal to respond to email in 24 hours, it could be that no one highly trained was available at that time.

Maybe I should resend the email on Monday.


----------



## 96beretta

Ok so heres a question... If I completely setup my system on my own with SWiM, DECA's at each receiver I have, and a DECA BB adapter should it be hard at all for me to enable Whole Home DVR? I don't care if it's unsupported or not but do you think they will just enable it? Or will I have to jump through the same hoops as the MRV using home network.


----------



## veryoldschool

96beretta said:


> Ok so heres a question... If I completely setup my system on my own with SWiM, DECA's at each receiver I have, and a DECA BB adapter should it be hard at all for me to enable Whole Home DVR? I don't care if it's unsupported or not but do you think they will just enable it?


When you do a DIY install/upgrade, it isn't in the DirecTV system, so it will be as hard as if you didn't.


----------



## RAD

96beretta said:


> Ok so heres a question... If I completely setup my system on my own with SWiM, DECA's at each receiver I have, and a DECA BB adapter should it be hard at all for me to enable Whole Home DVR? I don't care if it's unsupported or not but do you think they will just enable it? Or will I have to jump through the same hoops as the MRV using home network.


I did that last year, IIRC called in and I just told them that I purchased all the DECA hardware myself and everything could access the network so could you please enable WHDVR, there wasn't a problem doing that.


----------



## 96beretta

Well if they give me crap I'll sick my wife on them. She's pretty brutal to customer service people.


----------



## gdn

Also followed the procedures outlined to send the email and asked for activation over my standard ethernet network - got a similar nice email in reply and had it activated in about an hour after sending the email. No problems for me - thanks Directv.

And thanks to these threads and forums for outlining how to do it. I had previously called and talked to a couple of people - no one would touch it said no way without the Deca install - so the email is the route to go.


----------



## ewing453

Just spent 2 hours on the phone trying to get MRV turned on for a friend. First a CSR and then a supervisor. He said there was no way to turn it on in his system without tying the order to a technician being dispatched. He looked at my account where I had it without a service call, and tried to tell me that I had to have had someone come out even though I had not. He suggested I email the corporate office and maybe they could authorize it but he swore he could not do it. At this point he was being a real jerk. He said i would need to pay over $300 plus upgrade two of the receivers. I asked to talk to someone about canceling the service. He refused to transfer me to retention until I said "yes I want to cancel the service right now"

I should have just said cancel my service to the automated system like i usually do. 

I will give the retention department great praise. Jaade was very nice and understood why I was upset after explaining the situation to her. She said she could turn on MRV with no problem, she just needed to make sure I knew how to network the DVRs. I mentioned SWMs and Deca and she said ok. I fibbed on that I actually just had a 4' cat5 cable between the two units since they are in the same cabinet. 

After she made sure it worked and I was happy she offered to add some credits to the account. $10 for HD pack for 24 months and $10 off starz for 12 months. She also offered to upgrade one of the old DVRs to an HD reviewer. I told her no because I really needed the DVR in that room. She checked and then said she could do HD DVR for free.


----------



## dennisj00

I installed for a friend the splitters, DECAs, and BB-cck (purchased from ebay) over a year ago and the CSR happily and easily turned it on in a 10 minute conversation.

It still appears it's the luck of the draw - call again or use the email solution.


----------



## jzoomer

I finally got my system enabled on my home network using a second email during prime time (M-F) and including the database instructions.

I had tried over the phone to get it enabled when placing another service call to have my dish replaced. I have an HR20 and HR34 connected together with a SWiM8. The only piece I would need for a supported configuration was a DECA/ethernet converter for the HR20. However they would not send me the converter and put me on supported mode unless someone came out and verified the SWiM was installed. Their database did not show the SWiM. I tried reasoning with the CSR that you need to have a SWiM for an HR34 but they insisted that someone would have to verify it. 

I gave up and went with the unsupported route.


----------



## Ronomy

I should have a full DECA setup installed by early next week ready to turn on WHDVR service. SWM already installed over two years ago but is not in their records although they have been out and saw it once when I needed a new receiver to replace a broken one. At that time the guy told me I would have all kinds of problems with SWM. LOL

Its the best setup yet! What a bone head. He did say nice cable! I used all quad shield and he said Directv wouldn't let them use expensive quad shield cable. Also nice outdoor F connectors and crimp tool makes a nice clean install.

Ron


----------



## eBruce

I followed the OPs instructions, and had MRV enabled within 4 hours.

Gotta go back and click the "thanks" icon now....


----------



## guins

I followed the OP's instructions and had MRV viewing in like 2 hours. I couldn't figure out why I had duplicate simultaneous recordings in my playlist, then I realized what was going on. Duh! I didn't expect it to be activated so fast. (I also thought the shows would be moved between boxes (not streamed) in order to view like my old networked SD TiVo did.)

Directv reps and installers had told me before I needed a SWM system to enable MRV.  All my boxes are either wired or wireless and I do NOT have a SWM setup. I have an HR-21 and HR-24. Works like a charm! I love it. Even works with live tv....kinda....you're about 30-60 seconds behind real time.

My HR-21 is slow as a dog but it has a 2 TB hard drive so it has most of my archive recordings. Now with MRV I can watch the shows off my HR-21 with my HR-24 and I don't have to put up with the long delays in deleting shows, getting to the guide etc etc etc. 

Best $3 I've spent this month!

Thanks!


----------



## 96beretta

I got all my stuff installed last night (simplest install I've ever done), sent the request in today following the OP's post... we'll see what happens.

Edit
Success, Been enabled on my account, Will verify when I get home.


----------



## sweep49

Sent my email, per first post, about an hour ago. Just received a boilerplate response about the benefits and capabilities of Whole Home DVR, and in closing said to call the 800 number to see if I was eligible. Grrr.....have to be in the right frame of mind to call them.


----------



## The Merg

sweep49 said:


> Sent my email, per first post, about an hour ago. Just received a boilerplate response about the benefits and capabilities of Whole Home DVR, and in closing said to call the 800 number to see if I was eligible. Grrr.....have to be in the right frame of mind to call them.


You don't need to call. Reply to the e-mail you received and explain (again) that you want MRV turned on in an unsupported mode and that you understand it will be an additional $3/month fee.

That should get it done for you.

- Merg


----------



## vict

Yeah, don't call. Just reply to that email, and again explain nicely what you want. You'll likely get another response saying it's been sent to the "special handling" department, and that it will be addressed within 24-48 hours. If things go well, you'll likely get another email saying it's been activated. 

That's how it worked for me and others......


----------



## SpinDisc

Tried the standard e-mail from the OP. Received the standard reply telling me about the "great features" of MRV, but wouldn't activate it. I replied with: "Could you please forward my request to someone in technical support who is
familiar with unsupported MRV?"

Their response?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear ,

Thank you for writing back.

I understand you want to forward your request to our technical support team for assistance in getting Whole Home DVR service since you had been part of our Multiroom Viewing Public Beta testing.

However, please note that though you are already networked using this public beta testing, our installer still needs to validate the connections in your home. With this, we prefer to speak to you directly to further assist you.

At DIRECTV, we have developed procedures intended to provide you with the best and quickest resolution to whatever technical issues that may arise. There are multiple potential causes for each technical issue --- troubleshooting over the phone allows us quickly and effectively return your preferred DIRECTV programming to your television.

With that being said, I highly recommend for you to call our Technical Support Center at 1-800-531-5000 and select the option for "Technical Assistance". Our Technical Support agents are trained to walk you through a number of troubleshooting steps which are too difficult to try to talk through over email. Also, you may find some helpful information at the DIRECTV Technical Help forums. Just visit (URL removed - I'm new) to find answers to your questions.

I'm glad to be of assistance to you today, Mr. . And we look forward to providing you service for years to come.

Sincerely,

Eunice
DirecTV Customer Care Specialist

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Why can't they just send me along to someone intelligent who will activate it? How many more times do I reply? And what do I say at this point?

I really don't feel like calling, as I'd dealt the the CSR idoits for the past two weeks (trying to order an access card for a new receiver, them not sending it, "resending" it, and then 45 minutes for an "automated" process to finally get it activated). Needless to say, I'm frustrated.

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!
Spin


----------



## The Merg

"SpinDisc" said:


> Tried the standard e-mail from the OP. Received the standard reply telling me about the "great features" of MRV, but wouldn't activate it. I replied with: "Could you please forward my request to someone in technical support who is
> familiar with unsupported MRV?"
> 
> Their response?
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dear ,
> 
> Thank you for writing back.
> 
> I understand you want to forward your request to our technical support team for assistance in getting Whole Home DVR service since you had been part of our Multiroom Viewing Public Beta testing.
> 
> However, please note that though you are already networked using this public beta testing, our installer still needs to validate the connections in your home. With this, we prefer to speak to you directly to further assist you.
> 
> At DIRECTV, we have developed procedures intended to provide you with the best and quickest resolution to whatever technical issues that may arise. There are multiple potential causes for each technical issue --- troubleshooting over the phone allows us quickly and effectively return your preferred DIRECTV programming to your television.
> 
> With that being said, I highly recommend for you to call our Technical Support Center at 1-800-531-5000 and select the option for "Technical Assistance". Our Technical Support agents are trained to walk you through a number of troubleshooting steps which are too difficult to try to talk through over email. Also, you may find some helpful information at the DIRECTV Technical Help forums. Just visit (URL removed - I'm new) to find answers to your questions.
> 
> I'm glad to be of assistance to you today, Mr. . And we look forward to providing you service for years to come.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Eunice
> DirecTV Customer Care Specialist
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Why can't they just send me along to someone intelligent who will activate it? How many more times do I reply? And what do I say at this point?
> 
> I really don't feel like calling, as I'd dealt the the CSR idoits for the past two weeks (trying to order an access card for a new receiver, them not sending it, "resending" it, and then 45 minutes for an "automated" process to finally get it activated). Needless to say, I'm frustrated.
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!
> Spin


First, :welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Second, follow my instructions in my previous post. Your issue here was that you asked to be referred to their technical support department. You basically just need to make your request again and let them know that you know there will be an additional fee.

- Merg


----------



## Ronomy

I am waiting for one more deca module before I hookup deca myself. Should I just have it turned on like people are doing here? I fear they will want to send somebody out before turning it on if I say swim and deca is installed. I am not paying anybody to look and say looks good and charge me for it.


----------



## sweep49

The Merg said:


> You don't need to call. Reply to the e-mail you received and explain (again) that you want MRV turned on in an unsupported mode and that you understand it will be an additional $3/month fee.
> 
> That should get it done for you.
> 
> - Merg


Ok, thanks for the reply. I just checked and found I deleted their response email already, so I'll start fresh again on Monday.


----------



## The Merg

Ronomy said:


> I am waiting for one more deca module before I hookup deca myself. Should I just have it turned on like people are doing here? I fear they will want to send somebody out before turning it on if I say swim and deca is installed. I am not paying anybody to look and say looks good and charge me for it.


Don't even mention DECA in your e-mail. Since you did a self-install, you will have an unsupported install whether or not you use ethernet or DECA. Just request in the e-mail to have MRV turned on in the unsupported mode and that you know it will cost an additional $3/month.

If you get an e-mail back stating that you need to have the upgrade performed, just reply and reiterate what you requested in your first e-mail.

- Merg


----------



## Ronomy

The Merg said:


> Don't even mention DECA in your e-mail. Since you did a self-install, you will have an unsupported install whether or not you use ethernet or DECA. Just request in the e-mail to have MRV turned on in the unsupported mode and that you know it will cost an additional $3/month.
> 
> If you get an e-mail back stating that you need to have the upgrade performed, just reply and reiterate what you requested in your first e-mail.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks! I will try that when I get it all hooked up.


----------



## Attitude2000

My set up is really simple back from when people were installing things themselves, like almost 15 years ago. The last time anyone touched anything was when my dish had to be replaced an oval with three LNBs for my first HDDVR just over 2 years ago. We now have two HDDVRS, so would this be significantly easier than buying a DECA/SWiM and installing it myself?


----------



## Ronomy

The Merg said:


> Don't even mention DECA in your e-mail. Since you did a self-install, you will have an unsupported install whether or not you use ethernet or DECA. Just request in the e-mail to have MRV turned on in the unsupported mode and that you know it will cost an additional $3/month.
> 
> If you get an e-mail back stating that you need to have the upgrade performed, just reply and reiterate what you requested in your first e-mail.
> 
> - Merg


I am on an older grandfathered package I think I need to change before I send that email. I am on the package that includes hddvr service in the price.


----------



## The Merg

Ronomy said:


> I am on an older grandfathered package I think I need to change before I send that email. I am on the package that includes hddvr service in the price.


That shouldn't matter. I do remember a while back that there was an issue with people that had that included in their package with regard to getting MRV turned on (basically, the system did not see that you had HD service since it wasn't broken out of the package), but it was resolved.

- Merg


----------



## Ronomy

The Merg said:


> That shouldn't matter. I do remember a while back that there was an issue with people that had that included in their package with regard to getting MRV turned on (basically, the system did not see that you had HD service since it wasn't broken out of the package), but it was resolved.
> 
> - Merg


Great news! Thanks!


----------



## trdrjeff

FYI,OP method still works. I emailed Friday evening (after 5pm Pacific) and had it running Saturday. Wireless N access point that plugs into all my media center stuff (PS3, Media PC, & HR20). And a Linksys WGA600N gaming port for the HR22.


----------



## sweep49

sweep49 said:


> Ok, thanks for the reply. I just checked and found I deleted their response email already, so I'll start fresh again on Monday.


Sent my "new" second request in on Monday and it was promptly denied stating that I needed to request installation of the proper equipment for $199. Replied to that reiterating that I wanted to be activated in unsupported mode. Then received a reply that my request was forwarded to a specialist. At 11:30 that night I received an email that my service had been activated. A longer process than some have endured but it was done. Thanks to all the folks on here for pointing the way. BTW, my units are networked with Trendnet 200mbps Powerline adapters and the whole home service is working very well, including ff, rw, and 30 skip.


----------



## RACJ2

I called today and they added unsupported MRV for me. The reason I called is because when MRV first came out of beta, they had told me they couldn't add it w/o changing to a new package. So I figured I would have to do some talking to get him to do it. I started reading post # 2 in this thread to him and he said, no problem, I can add it. He seemed pretty sharp and completed it within a couple minutes. 

After completing it, he said is there anything you like to watch that you don't have. I said the Sports Pack, but just for pre and post-game shows of my NHL team. So its not really worth the price. He said no problem and gave me 3 mo's free. Must be because I added MRV, because I tried to get it free a couple months ago and they said they couldn't do it.


----------



## Kennymac29

Used this method and 30min later received activation reply! Thank you for this post!


----------



## Ronomy

Etwork


The Merg said:


> That shouldn't matter. I do remember a while back that there was an issue with people that had that included in their package with regard to getting MRV turned on (basically, the system did not see that you had HD service since it wasn't broken out of the package), but it was resolved.
> 
> - Merg


OK! Just finished installing DECA and all receivers have internet access. I just emailed directv like you said to do. Hopefully I will be activated soon!

Ron

Update: MRV is turned on! However my HR20 doesn't see my HR23 and my H23 sees my HR23 but doesn't see my HR20. My HR20 says no networked DVR's found. May need to reboot my HR20 although I have Ethernet access so it should work.

Nevermind! All is well...factory default on the HR20 and resetup network fixed it!


----------



## Ronomy

Thanks to DBSTalk and everybody in this thread for helping me get my DECA network up and running self installed. Everything is working great!

Best Regards, Ron


----------



## veryoldschool

The discussion of unsupported networking has been moved here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=201986


----------



## thedonn

Hey guys. I would like to try this. I have a brand new equipment, H24-200 and HR24-200. 
THe reason Im piping in here is because before I saw this post a few weeks back, I asked to have MRV activated on my account because I thought it was that simple... If you have your equipment networked. And I already run the Directv2pc with no problems too. But I remember them telling me its not as simple and I needed a switch or something. 
Now that I see this post, I guess my assumption was correct. But Ill try this word for word or text for text and see if it works.


----------



## seannorek

I called last night to try to get them to send me a replacement deca because one of mine was broke. Then I asked to be put on whole home but I was told they had to send someone out. Just sent off the email per the OP so now I'll wait to see.

I've got one DVR hardwired and the other 2 using DECAs. D* says i'm not even set up with decas lol.


----------



## Camborita

Just a quick note to let all know that I followed the instructions exactly as in post 1. Sent it off Friday night and WHDVR had been activated for me Saturday AM.

Nice when something works as it should!


----------



## ZandarKoad

Fascinating thread. Strange that methods so old would still work.


----------



## biscuitgod

Just wanted to add a quick note that this definitely still works. Followed post #1 exactly and service was activated in less than 2 hours!


----------



## heisman6183

I was able to get my whole home DVR service activated in unsupported mode a year ago and it has worked great since then. I just accepted a new two year agreement with an HD DVR upgrade (one of my boxes has just HD) in order to get Sunday Ticket Max for free. I want to make sure that when they come and swap out the boxes, my unsupported setup will still work. Are there any HD DVRs I should avoid (model numbers would be helpful) that won't work in unsupported mode? I think the HR24 disables the ethernet port as soon as the coax is connected, right? I don't want a deca or any extra dongles/devices as I don't want or need them as I'm setup now. Believe me, I thought about that before accepting the terms, but I'm running out of space on my first DVR and free Sunday Ticket Max is what I was really gunning for.


----------



## joe221

heisman6183 said:


> I was able to get my whole home DVR service activated in unsupported mode a year ago and it has worked great since then. I just accepted a new two year agreement with an HD DVR upgrade (one of my boxes has just HD) in order to get Sunday Ticket Max for free. I want to make sure that when they come and swap out the boxes, my unsupported setup will still work. Are there any HD DVRs I should avoid (model numbers would be helpful) that won't work in unsupported mode? I think the HR24 disables the ethernet port as soon as the coax is connected, right? I don't want a deca or any extra dongles/devices as I don't want or need them as I'm setup now. Believe me, I thought about that before accepting the terms, but I'm running out of space on my first DVR and free Sunday Ticket Max is what I was really gunning for.


When I did my 2 year re-up for the HR34 upgrade, they also did the SWiM & DECA upgrade for free. So now I only have one line coming in from my dish. Everything is neater too. See if they'll do that for free before they start doing anything.
Undo the order and start again if they don't . :nono:


----------



## Shades228

joe221 said:


> When I did my 2 year re-up for the HR34 upgrade, they also did the SWiM & DECA upgrade for free. So now I only have one line coming in from my dish. Everything is neater too. See if they'll do that for free before they start doing anything.
> Undo the order and start again if they don't . :nono:


HR 34 requires SWM where as a HD DVR does not. The tech didn't do anything special he did what was needed.


----------



## veryoldschool

Shades228 said:


> HR 34 requires SWM where as a HD DVR does not. The tech didn't do anything special he did what was needed.


What?
You can't feed five tuners with only one coax without SWiM????


----------



## joe221

Heitman said Whole Home DVR, not Multi Room Viewing. I assumed the 34.


----------



## inkahauts

heisman6183 said:


> I was able to get my whole home DVR service activated in unsupported mode a year ago and it has worked great since then. I just accepted a new two year agreement with an HD DVR upgrade (one of my boxes has just HD) in order to get Sunday Ticket Max for free. I want to make sure that when they come and swap out the boxes, my unsupported setup will still work. Are there any HD DVRs I should avoid (model numbers would be helpful) that won't work in unsupported mode? I think the HR24 disables the ethernet port as soon as the coax is connected, right? I don't want a deca or any extra dongles/devices as I don't want or need them as I'm setup now. Believe me, I thought about that before accepting the terms, but I'm running out of space on my first DVR and free Sunday Ticket Max is what I was really gunning for.


Are you getting a hr34 or something else? If your getting an hr34, take advantage, they should upgrade you to swim and deca, and its just easier that way and better. Anything else, its easy to stay with using your own network. And you have it backwards, if you plug anything into the Ethernet port on a hr24, it auto disables the coax networking that's built in.

The only device that can not do anything with Ethernet is the h25.

Everything else will work with either, but honestly, I don't see any point in sticking with your own networking if they will upgrade you for free, unless you have something really weird going on.


----------



## heisman6183

They didn't offer any deals on the HR34 so no deal there. I don't have a need or want for DECA, it's just extra cables and dongles. I actually have a couple wifi routers connected to each other wirelessly, one connected to my modem, the other connected wirelessly that feeds ethernet to my H21 for WHDVR. This setup works flawlessly and I have no desire for extra equipment. I've seen the home setup thread photos and it looks like a lot of extra stuff. If I had nothing but HR24s maybe it would be different, but you still have to integrate the DECA into your home networking.


----------



## veryoldschool

heisman6183 said:


> They didn't offer any deals on the HR34 so no deal there. I don't have a need or want for DECA, it's just extra cables and dongles. I actually have a couple wifi routers connected to each other wirelessly, one connected to my modem, the other connected wirelessly that feeds ethernet to my H21 for WHDVR. This setup works flawlessly and I have no desire for extra equipment. I've seen the home setup thread photos and it looks like a lot of extra stuff. If I had nothing but HR24s maybe it would be different, but you still have to integrate the DECA into your home networking.


I understand what you're saying, and yes once you have receivers with the DECA internally, EVERYTHING becomes simpler, with less cables.
I don't have anything extra "except" a wireless CCK.


----------



## heisman6183

veryoldschool said:


> I understand what you're saying, and yes once you have receivers with the DECA internally, EVERYTHING becomes simpler, with less cables.
> I don't have anything extra "except" a wireless CCK.


Looking at my recent activity, I believe I'm getting the broadband DECA, not the wireless ($49 line item that is being reimbursed). I'm going over all the scenarios I could use to connect it, and then realize it's just easier the way I have it. Also, I don't use the WHDVR a ton, it will become more useful in the future though.


----------



## heisman6183

If I get the HR24 (no guarantee) I can just plug in my coax and ethernet and will be able to use WHDVR and OnDemand/internet features, correct? I thought the only issue occurs if you connect an HR24 as part of a DECA setup, it disables the LAN port. Since I have no DECA, I should be able to use the LAN port to connect for WHDVR and OnDemand/internet.


----------



## veryoldschool

heisman6183 said:


> Looking at my recent activity, I believe I'm getting the broadband DECA, not the wireless ($49 line item that is being reimbursed). I'm going over all the scenarios I could use to connect it, and then realize it's just easier the way I have it. Also, I don't use the WHDVR a ton, it will become more useful in the future though.


Everyone's uses/needs vary.
WHDVR was a major change for me, moving from "receivers" into a system where I can watch anything from anywhere, and setup my series links between DVRs so conflicts were gone, yet don't need to change which TV/receiver I was using to watch any of the recordings. "One integrated system".
Another plus I found is with the receivers that have an internal DECA, the whole network can be tested for its status. No longer is there any guessing as to what is causing a problem.


----------



## veryoldschool

heisman6183 said:


> If I get the HR24 (no guarantee) I can just plug in my coax and ethernet and will be able to use WHDVR and OnDemand/internet features, correct? I thought the only issue occurs if you connect an HR24 as part of a DECA setup, it disables the LAN port. Since I have no DECA, I should be able to use the LAN port to connect for WHDVR and OnDemand/internet.


The HR24 works fine without any of the new features. Needs BBCs if you're not using a SWiM.
The ethernet doesn't get disabled, as it's the other way around. Plugging ethernet in disables the internal DECA.


----------



## heisman6183

veryoldschool said:


> The HR24 works fine without any of the new features. Needs BBCs if you're not using a SWiM.
> The ethernet doesn't get disabled, as it's the other way around. Plugging ethernet in disables the internal DECA.


Okay, great. I have a SWM LNB so no need there. So much better than my first system with the 4 lines from the dish and plugging 2 into my HD DVR with a BBand converter for each.


----------



## inkahauts

"heisman6183" said:


> They didn't offer any deals on the HR34 so no deal there. I don't have a need or want for DECA, it's just extra cables and dongles. I actually have a couple wifi routers connected to each other wirelessly, one connected to my modem, the other connected wirelessly that feeds ethernet to my H21 for WHDVR. This setup works flawlessly and I have no desire for extra equipment. I've seen the home setup thread photos and it looks like a lot of extra stuff. If I had nothing but HR24s maybe it would be different, but you still have to integrate the DECA into your home networking.


All I will say to this is that you have way more work and extra stuff if you are running a bunch of wireless devices to connect things. But also as I said if you are not going to an hr34 it doesn't matter much IMHO until you start having issues. The day you do go deca.


----------



## tenn_

I've looked at this thread and can't figure out my best options at this time and could use some advice please.

For equipment I have an HR22, HR23, H22 and a SWM switch installed. Nothing is hooked up to the internet yet. I have an ATT wi-fi DSL network in the house with a 3MB connection (max availabe in my area). EDIT: I have a Cat 5e cable connection between ny H23 and modem/router.

I recently received a letter from DirecTv offfering a free Cinema connection Kit.

I would like to have the whole house DVR setup, internet connection and 5 tuner DVR at the least cost.

Should I establish the undocumented connection with DirecTv or is there a better option now? If I go the undocumented route what will I need to do? What is my best option for establishing the network connection with DirecTv? 

Are there cost considerations that affect which route I go?

Thank you!


----------



## waylonrobert

heisman6183 said:


> They didn't offer any deals on the HR34 so no deal there. I don't have a need or want for DECA, it's just extra cables and dongles. I actually have a couple wifi routers connected to each other wirelessly, one connected to my modem, the other connected wirelessly that feeds ethernet to my H21 for WHDVR. This setup works flawlessly and I have no desire for extra equipment. I've seen the home setup thread photos and it looks like a lot of extra stuff. If I had nothing but HR24s maybe it would be different, but you still have to integrate the DECA into your home networking.


Unless you have 802.11N or above wireless routers hooked up acting as bridges, you're going to run into issues not only running "unsupported" but in terms of being able to transmit so much data. I have no doubt if "unsupported" mode is activated on your account that you will run into issues at some point - either with choppy playback, inability to rewind/fast forward, etc.


----------



## waylonrobert

tenn_ said:


> I've looked at this thread and can't figure out my best options at this time and could use some advice please.
> 
> For equipment I have an HR22, HR23, H22 and a SWM switch installed. Nothing is hooked up to the internet yet. I have an ATT wi-fi DSL network in the house with a 3MB connection (max availabe in my area).
> 
> I recently received a letter from DirecTv offfering a free Cinema connection Kit.
> 
> I would like to have the whole house DVR setup, internet connection and 5 tuner DVR.
> 
> Should I establish the undocumented connection with DirecTv or is there a better option now? If I go the undocumented route what will I need to do? What is my best option for establishing the network connection with DirecTv? Are ther cost considerations that affect which route I go?
> 
> Thank you!


Do you have ethernet (CAT5E or CAT6) cable running to your rooms? Or are planning on it? If yes to either question, go unsupported. If not, I'd suggest going the supported route and getting the free CCK - you might need to have DTV come out for setup.


----------



## tenn_

waylonrobert said:


> Do you have ethernet (CAT5E or CAT6) cable running to your rooms? Or are planning on it? If yes to either question, go unsupported. If not, I'd suggest going the supported route and getting the free CCK - you might need to have DTV come out for setup.


I have a Cat 5e cable available between my H23 and modem/router is this one connection adequate?


----------



## waylonrobert

tenn_ said:


> I have a Cat 5e cable available between my H23 and modem/router is this one connection adequate?


No - ideally you'd have a switch that is connected to your router. So it would look roughly like this:

Modem > Router > Switch. Then you'd have cable running from each switch to either rooms or devices. The switch allows for more than the 4 open RJ45 jacks on your router. Usually you find switches in 8, 16, 24 and on up configurations.

I'm guessing you don't have this setup, and it looks like your best option would be to call DTV and tell them you want WHDVR and see if you can work out a deal.


----------



## tenn_

REVISED POST: I want to establsh MRV service and internet access. For equipment I have an HR22, 2: HR23's, a H22 and a SWM switch installed. None of it is connected to my 3Mbps connection, AT&T/Netgear "N" ADSL2+ modem/router yet. 

I have a Cat 5e cable connection available between my H22 location and modem/router, I'm thinking about replacing this H22 with a HR34.

I recently received a letter from DirecTv offfering a free Cinema connection Kit.

What else will I need to get MRV service and DirecTv internet access established, are they easily installed or will I need an installer visit?

Thank you


----------



## tenn_

tenn_ said:


> REVISED POST: I want to establsh MRV service and internet access. For equipment I have an HR22, 2ea HR23's, a H22 and a SWM switch installed. None of it is connected to my 3Mbps connection, AT&T/Netgear "N" ADSL2+ modem/router yet.
> 
> I have a Cat 5e cable connection available between my H22 location and modem/router, I'm thinking about replacing this H22 with a HR34.
> 
> I recently received a letter from DirecTv offfering a free Cinema connection Kit.
> 
> What else will I need to get MRV service and DirecTv internet access established, are they easily installed or will I need an installer visit?
> 
> Thank you


Can anyone help me with the above questions?

Thank you!


----------



## waylonrobert

tenn_ said:


> Can anyone help me with the above questions?
> 
> Thank you!


It's probably easiest to have them set things up for you, that way you can replace one or more of the older receivers. Might have better luck creating your own thread - this one doesn't get a lot of traffic anymore.


----------



## tenn_

waylonrobert said:


> It's probably easiest to have them set things up for you, that way you can replace one or more of the older receivers. Might have better luck creating your own thread - this one doesn't get a lot of traffic anymore.


Thanks for the advice Doug, I did that.


----------



## heisman6183

Update: the installer came yesterday and was skeptical about my setup working with an HR24 so he tried to find something older in his truck. When he couldn't find anything but HR24s, he just hooked it up and it worked fine. So no DECA, still running WHDVR with ethernet (connected wirelessly router to router) and everything is working great. Love the HR24, the guide and menu scrolling is so much faster. Would have liked an HR34 but I couldn't get them under $200 for it, maybe in another year or two I can upgrade and get some of those new C31 boxes too. Looks really cool.


----------



## inkahauts

"heisman6183" said:


> Update: the installer came yesterday and was skeptical about my setup working with an HR24 so he tried to find something older in his truck. When he couldn't find anything but HR24s, he just hooked it up and it worked fine. So no DECA, still running WHDVR with ethernet (connected wirelessly router to router) and everything is working great. Love the HR24, the guide and menu scrolling is so much faster. Would have liked an HR34 but I couldn't get them under $200 for it, maybe in another year or two I can upgrade and get some of those new C31 boxes too. Looks really cool.


Awesome! by the way, just a heads up, you will have no choice but to go deca when you get c31s. Zero choice, it's the only way they work...


----------



## Rent_Share

Just Activated Yesterday - Unsupported Cat 5/6 100 mps Switch VIA EMAIL

HR20/HR21 and HR23 - Want to Upgrade a SD DVR

I can playback anything recorded on the existing 3 DVRs but cannot seem to be able to tell the bedroom DVR (HR20) to record something if I already have two programs recording on the family room (HR21 or HR 23)

I am looking at buying a used H21/22/23 Receiver but want to be sure that it will be able to select programs to record from the Receiver without having to go to one of the other rooms to schedule it

I am going to do a reboot later today when no one is watching

REBOOTED TWO HR20&HR23- HR20 ABILITY TO SEE THE OTHER TWO, DISCONECTED FROM SWITCH AND RECONNECTED I AM TRYING A SOFT RESET on both the DVR and SWITCH

IT's Back


----------



## inkahauts

"Rent_Share" said:


> Just Activated Yesterday - Unsupported Cat 5/6 100 mps Switch VIA EMAIL
> 
> HR20/HR21 and HR23 - Want to Upgrade a SD DVR
> 
> I can playback anything recorded on the existing 3 DVRs but cannot seem to be able to tell the bedroom DVR (HR20) to record something if I already have two programs recording on the family room (HR21 or HR 23)
> 
> I am looking at buying a used H21/22/23 Receiver but want to be sure that it will be able to select programs to record from the Receiver without having to go to one of the other rooms to schedule it
> 
> I am going to do a reboot later today when no one is watching
> 
> REBOOTED TWO HR20&HR23- HR20 ABILITY TO SEE THE OTHER TWO, DISCONECTED FROM SWITCH AND RECONNECTED I AM TRYING A SOFT RESET on both the DVR and SWITCH
> 
> IT's Back


You can not set something to record on one DVR from another DVR. You can set up a remote recording from a non DVR Hi Definition recover, or an iPad app, DIRECTV.com, etc.


----------



## harsh

It sounds like you want to end up with four HR2x and one H2x.

Adding a ninth tuner may be more trouble than going into the other room and setting the recording the old fashioned way. Remember that this "feature" would cost you an $6/month Addtional TV Fee (still arguably cheaper than a iDevice).


----------



## Rent_Share

harsh said:


> It sounds like you want to end up with four HR2x and one H2x.


Now that I have found that a an H2X can select programs to record on a HR2X . . . . (Still Not clear, One Designated or any HR2X)

Three HR2x - In Possession MRV Enabled Unsupported Cat 5
One H2X (Not 20 or 25) to Replace SD Tivo 708

7 Tuners

Leaves me room to consider either reactivating the SD Tuner or another H2X box in the guest room / office.


----------



## inkahauts

"Rent_Share" said:


> Now that I have found that a an H2X can select programs to record on a HR2X . . . . (Still Not clear, One Designated or any HR2X)
> 
> Three HR2x - In Possession MRV Enabled Unsupported Cat 5
> One H2X (Not 20 or 25) to Replace SD Tivo 708
> 
> 7 Tuners
> 
> Leaves me room to consider either reactivating the SD Tuner or another H2X box in the guest room / office.


What do you mean still not clear? You mean which can it set a recording to? Any in the system, it gives you a pop up and you can ask which unit to set the recording on.

And sense you are unspotted for some reason, just know there are ways to get the h25 to work un supported Ethernet. The h20 however is not Whole Home Service compatible at all.


----------



## MRM

biscuitgod said:


> Just wanted to add a quick note that this definitely still works. Followed post #1 exactly and service was activated in less than 2 hours!


In that post, it says pick "services" under topic. When I go there, I see nothing that has that as a selection. What should I choose?


----------



## Diana C

DirecTV has just revamped their website, so the options are a bit different. I'd suggest selecting "Account Management" and then "Change My Services"


----------



## Deolman

WOW! This forum and all of the people on it rock! I followed the instructions for sending an email for Whole Home at 4:00 PM this afternoon. At 10:00 PM this evening I noticed it had been enabled. No reboot, nothing, it just started working. It will get interesting because the HR20 receiver I have is dieing a slow death. I talked to tech support last night and they are sending me another receiver. It will be my luck the new receiver will require a SWM for Whole Home.

At any rate, kudos to all the members here that help others along with a hearty thank you.


----------



## acostapimps

Deolman;3190507 said:


> WOW! This forum and all of the people on it rock! I followed the instructions for sending an email for Whole Home at 4:00 PM this afternoon. At 10:00 PM this evening I noticed it had been enabled. No reboot, nothing, it just started working. It will get interesting because the HR20 receiver I have is dieing a slow death. I talked to tech support last night and they are sending me another receiver. It will be my luck the new receiver will require a SWM for Whole Home.
> 
> At any rate, kudos to all the members here that help others along with a hearty thank you.


your welcome, if you have any questions we're here to help.


----------



## sgibson

Diana C said:


> DirecTV has just revamped their website, so the options are a bit different. I'd suggest selecting "Account Management" and then "Change My Services"


Hi Diana C,

I just need to connect my Decas to HR21,HR22 and connect Deca adapter to router and 8-way switch to complete my hardware setup for Whole House. Using DirecTVs login, I chose My Account>My Equipment>Scroll to bottom of page>MyServices>Whole-Home DVR>Click to Activate Now. I get a Not Eligible on mine-When I click call to active Whole Home, this message pops up..." Please call 1-800-531-5000. Your DIRECTV system requires professional installation for Whole-Home DVR service. An equipment upgrade may also be required. Installation charges apply. Our customer service representatives are ready to discuss your TV entertainment needs."

I did the 4-wire to Single Wire through SWM-8 which I purchased, then connected
my HR21, HR22, and 2-HR24s through approved 8-way splitter. All receivers are working fine through Single wire and show 2-tuners each. Network ready but no hookups done at this time. Of course, DirecTV isn't aware that I did the 4 to Single Wire equipment upgrade myself. (With lots of help from VOS and others here)

I really don't need addtional hardware or a DirecTV truck roll.
Any suggestions how to proceed from here?

Thanks to all who helped me get this far!,
sgibson


----------



## veryoldschool

sgibson said:


> Hi Diana C,
> 
> I just need to connect my Decas to HR21,HR22 and connect Deca adapter to router and 8-way switch to complete my hardware setup for Whole House. Using DirecTVs login, I chose My Account>My Equipment>Scroll to bottom of page>MyServices>Whole-Home DVR>Click to Activate Now. I get a Not Eligible on mine-When I click call to active Whole Home, this message pops up..." Please call 1-800-531-5000. Your DIRECTV system requires professional installation for Whole-Home DVR service. An equipment upgrade may also be required. Installation charges apply. Our customer service representatives are ready to discuss your TV entertainment needs."
> 
> I did the 4-wire to Single Wire through SWM-8 which I purchased, then connected
> my HR21, HR22, and 2-HR24s through approved 8-way splitter. All receivers are working fine through Single wire and show 2-tuners each. Network ready but no hookups done at this time. Of course, DirecTV isn't aware that I did the 4 to Single Wire equipment upgrade myself. (With lots of help from VOS and others here)
> 
> I really don't need addtional hardware or a DirecTV truck roll.
> Any suggestions how to proceed from here?
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me get this far!,
> sgibson


Seems like you either need to read the first post in this thread and go unsupported or call DirecTV and get them to update your system hardware listing.


----------



## notdeadyet

this is a record of my emails to get my WH up and going...of course your email may need different particulars, and pricing, but............

Initial email:

Customer By Web Form (Richard ) - 05/27/2011 12:44 PM
Please activate the Whole Home feature on my account as "unsupported" so that I may use my Multi Room Viewing again as I did during the beta trials. I understand that my account will be billed another $3 for Whole Home DVR, even though I DO NOT wish to use the internet network setup at this time, and only want to utilize the MRV. 
I DO NOT require any more installation with my present setup to achieve MRV as I have ALL my HD SWM compatible receivers on their own HD dish with a SL3S4NR2-03 SWM LNB, with one
line into the house to a msplit8r1-03 8 way splitter, with the pass thru line going to a DVR with the PI21R1-03 connected. The other receivers with one line in each from the splitter.
All receivers also have the Deca unit attached. The parts are ALL "green" labeled and all the receivers ARE presently working as expected. The SD receivers are all on their own separate dish at the other end of the house, and are not a factor for this setup.

Thank you for your great service.
Richard

First Response, which apparently is normal.

--- On Fri, 5/27/11, DIRECTV Customer Service <[email protected]> wrote:

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Whole Home DVR Service

Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response Via Email(Cristina R. - redacted) - 05/27/2011 04:49 PM
Dear Richard,

Thanks for taking time out of your day to share your concerns with us. I see that you're one of our long time customers. We want to let you know that we value your commitment and loyalty to DIRECTV. I understand that you're interested in the Whole Home DVR Service. As you already know, DIRECTV Whole Home DVR Service gives you the power to share all of your recorded programs with any TV in your house. You can also:

* Record, delete, pause and rewind your favorite shows no matter where you are
* Manage your DVR playlist from any room
* Record two shows while watching two others
* Set separate parental controls for each TV
* Watch your recorded shows in HD in any room

For more information on Whole Home DVR please visit directv.com/wholehome.

To start recording and watching your favorite programs in any room, one of your networked TVs needs to be connected to a Whole-Home capable HD DVR and your other TVs will need to be connected to Whole-Home capable HD receivers. HD Access, DVR Service and Whole-Home DVR service ($3.00/month) are also required.

To find out if your DIRECTV equipment is indeed compatible with Whole-Home DVR service, to add the Whole-Home DVR service or to learn about special upgrade offers please call us at 1-800-531-5000.

We respect your time Richard and I appreciate that you've given me the opportunity to personally address your concerns about the Whole Home DVR Service.

Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

Cristina R. - redacted
DIRECTV Customer Service

P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.

My second email:

I fully understand how the Whole Home DVR System works. Please activate it ! ! ! The cost to me will be an additional $3.00 per month. I understand that.

I have all the green label equipment and deca in place and ready to go. I do not need a service call. I am requesting the unsupported mode.

Please advise me when it will be activated.

RICHARD

After I sent that email, my whole home was activated that evening without a call or email ....I learned this reading this whole thread, but at 46 pages now, perhaps this will save some reading time!!!!

BTW, with 4 dual pvrs, you're now at your limit for a SWM lnb of 8 tuners, so if you do plan to add anymore , you'll need to convert back to a non SWM lnb with 4 lines, and use a SWM 16 multiswitch, and also, with that said, you only needed to use a 4 way splitter for your present system, not an 8 since they're all single wired.

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Broderick

sgibson said:


> I did the 4-wire to Single Wire through SWM-8 which I purchased, then connected my HR21, HR22, and 2-HR24s through approved 8-way splitter. All receivers are working fine through Single wire and show 2-tuners each. Network ready but no hookups done at this time. Of course, DirecTV isn't aware that I did the 4 to Single Wire equipment upgrade myself. (With lots of help from VOS and others here)
> 
> I really don't need addtional hardware or a DirecTV truck roll.
> Any suggestions how to proceed from here?


Call DirecTV and tell the CSR that you installed SWM equipment and that you'd like them to update your account to reflect that fact. When I did this a couple of weeks ago, they transferred me to another Customer Service group (equipment department?). At first, the guy from the second department didn't understand why I was calling. I explained to him that I was previously using unsupported Whole-Home but that I had added a SWM multi-switch and wanted DirecTV to know, so that my Whole-Home service would now be supported.

Once I explained everything from start to finish. He said "OK. That makes sense" and updated my account to reflect the equipment that was actually installed.


----------



## Bill Broderick

notdeadyet said:


> I have all the green label equipment and deca in place and ready to go. I do not need a service call. I am requesting the unsupported mode.


You don't need to be in unsupported mode. Call DirecTV, have them update your account to reflect that you have SWM & DECA equipment installed and your Whole-Home DVR service will be supported.


----------



## sgibson

Bill Broderick said:


> Call DirecTV and tell the CSR that you installed SWM equipment and that you'd like them to update your account to reflect that fact. When I did this a couple of weeks ago, they transferred me to another Customer Service group (equipment department?). At first, the guy from the second department didn't understand why I was calling. I explained to him that I was previously using unsupported Whole-Home but that I had added a SWM multi-switch and wanted DirecTV to know, so that my Whole-Home service would now be supported.
> 
> Once I explained everything from start to finish. He said "OK. That makes sense" and updated my account to reflect the equipment that was actually installed.


Bill,

Thanks for sharing that!

sgibson


----------



## sgibson

notdeadyet said:


> this is a record of my emails to get my WH up and going...of course your email may need different particulars, and pricing, but............
> 
> Initial email:
> 
> Customer By Web Form (Richard ) - 05/27/2011 12:44 PM
> Please activate the Whole Home feature on my account as "unsupported" so that I may use my Multi Room Viewing again as I did during the beta trials. I understand that my account will be billed another $3 for Whole Home DVR, even though I DO NOT wish to use the internet network setup at this time, and only want to utilize the MRV.
> I DO NOT require any more installation with my present setup to achieve MRV as I have ALL my HD SWM compatible receivers on their own HD dish with a SL3S4NR2-03 SWM LNB, with one
> line into the house to a msplit8r1-03 8 way splitter, with the pass thru line going to a DVR with the PI21R1-03 connected. The other receivers with one line in each from the splitter.
> All receivers also have the Deca unit attached. The parts are ALL "green" labeled and all the receivers ARE presently working as expected. The SD receivers are all on their own separate dish at the other end of the house, and are not a factor for this setup.
> 
> Thank you for your great service.
> Richard
> 
> First Response, which apparently is normal.
> 
> --- On Fri, 5/27/11, DIRECTV Customer Service <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> Subject
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Whole Home DVR Service
> 
> Discussion Thread
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Response Via Email(Cristina R. - redacted) - 05/27/2011 04:49 PM
> Dear Richard,
> 
> Thanks for taking time out of your day to share your concerns with us. I see that you're one of our long time customers. We want to let you know that we value your commitment and loyalty to DIRECTV. I understand that you're interested in the Whole Home DVR Service. As you already know, DIRECTV Whole Home DVR Service gives you the power to share all of your recorded programs with any TV in your house. You can also:
> 
> * Record, delete, pause and rewind your favorite shows no matter where you are
> * Manage your DVR playlist from any room
> * Record two shows while watching two others
> * Set separate parental controls for each TV
> * Watch your recorded shows in HD in any room
> 
> For more information on Whole Home DVR please visit directv.com/wholehome.
> 
> To start recording and watching your favorite programs in any room, one of your networked TVs needs to be connected to a Whole-Home capable HD DVR and your other TVs will need to be connected to Whole-Home capable HD receivers. HD Access, DVR Service and Whole-Home DVR service ($3.00/month) are also required.
> 
> To find out if your DIRECTV equipment is indeed compatible with Whole-Home DVR service, to add the Whole-Home DVR service or to learn about special upgrade offers please call us at 1-800-531-5000.
> 
> We respect your time Richard and I appreciate that you've given me the opportunity to personally address your concerns about the Whole Home DVR Service.
> 
> Thanks again for writing.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Cristina R. - redacted
> DIRECTV Customer Service
> 
> P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.
> 
> My second email:
> 
> I fully understand how the Whole Home DVR System works. Please activate it ! ! ! The cost to me will be an additional $3.00 per month. I understand that.
> 
> I have all the green label equipment and deca in place and ready to go. I do not need a service call. I am requesting the unsupported mode.
> 
> Please advise me when it will be activated.
> 
> RICHARD
> 
> After I sent that email, my whole home was activated that evening without a call or email ....I learned this reading this whole thread, but at 46 pages now, perhaps this will save some reading time!!!!
> 
> BTW, with 4 dual pvrs, you're now at your limit for a SWM lnb of 8 tuners, so if you do plan to add anymore , you'll need to convert back to a non SWM lnb with 4 lines, and use a SWM 16 multiswitch, and also, with that said, you only needed to use a 4 way splitter for your present system, not an 8 since they're all single wired.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


Richard,

Thanks for providing your in-depth response. Saved me a bunch of reading.
Good advice. I finished all my connections. BroadBand Adapter and Decas for HR21, 22 came today. My receivers passed all DirecTV Tests, except for one HR24. A Red button reset fixed that. The 8-way splitter came with SWM-8 and PI29 from eBay (all NIB). I don't plan on any additional HDRs or Devices, so I'm good.

Thanks again,
sgibson


----------



## sgibson

veryoldschool said:


> Seems like you either need to read the first post in this thread and go unsupported or call DirecTV and get them to update your system hardware listing.


VOS,
As always, thanks for your expertise and guidance.
I'm finally hooked up and ready to call DTV for Whole-Home
sgibson


----------



## sgibson

sgibson said:


> VOS,
> As always, thanks for your expertise and guidance.
> I'm finally hooked up and ready to call DTV for Whole-Home
> sgibson


Today, I phoned DirecTV and spoke with CSR. I explained I have all the 
equipment needed to add "Whole-Home DVR Service". Explained I had the necessary SWM-8, green splitter and Decas. She confirmed, then had me do a red-button reset on my Primary Receiver and walked me through the setup. CSR then Authorized Whole-Home and that's all Folks! Took about 12 minutes total. Now enjoying the convenience of Watching/Recording/Deleting from anywhere in my Home.

Thanks to all here for your help,
sgibson


----------



## acostapimps

I would just call technical support to activate whole-home service although it would be unsupported MRV, as long as your receivers are networked either Direct Ethernet or Wifi via WIreless Cinema Connection Kit (wcck) (preferably Ethernet for stable connection) Then it should be no problem from there, but of course that means you would not get any help in troubleshooting MRV connection from Directv (hence the unsupported mode) As long as you know how to give IP address to each DVR via your router either static or dhcp and as long as you know your IP Address,MAC address,Subnet Mask,Default Gateway and DNS which is should show on your computer and router.


----------



## notdeadyet

acostapimps said:


> I would just call technical support to activate whole-home service although it would be unsupported MRV, as long as your receivers are networked either Direct Ethernet or Wifi via WIreless Cinema Connection Kit (wcck) (preferably Ethernet for stable connection) Then it should be no problem from there, but of course that means you would not get any help in troubleshooting MRV connection from Directv (hence the unsupported mode) As long as you know how to give IP address to each DVR via your router either static or dhcp and as long as you know your IP Address,MAC address,Subnet Mask,Default Gateway and DNS which is should show on your computer and router.


Just to keep things clear, whole home and networking (which is what your are describing here) are two completely different things that can work together OR separately. For whole home, once authorized, all you need is a deca for each machine (H23 and below, H24 and above are built in), and that's it!!!! I purchased the powered deca for my router, and it's still in a box. 
For networking, after using my WH for a year, I then added the networking via Veryoldschool's method posted here with Direct Ethernet and a network 5 way splitter, and still didn't need my powered deca for the router. And for those who might wonder , you do NEED a USA ip for the networking to work 100% (such as VOD)...you can get some utilities to work without one, but for downloads and Pandora, only a USA ip will work


----------



## Jacob Braun

acostapimps;3201003 said:


> I would just call technical support to activate whole-home service although it would be unsupported MRV, as long as your receivers are networked either Direct Ethernet or Wifi via WIreless Cinema Connection Kit (wcck) (preferably Ethernet for stable connection) Then it should be no problem from there, but of course that means you would not get any help in troubleshooting MRV connection from Directv (hence the unsupported mode) As long as you know how to give IP address to each DVR via your router either static or dhcp and as long as you know your IP Address,MAC address,Subnet Mask,Default Gateway and DNS which is should show on your computer and router.


This can't be done anymore unless you actually have all the hardware: SWM/DECAs/BSFs. (this is something new)
If you have a legacy setup with Ethernet you can no longer just call and get MRV added, unless its been on your account before.


----------



## Bill Broderick

JBv said:


> This can't be done anymore unless you actually have all the hardware: SWM/DECAs/BSFs. (this is something new)
> If you have a legacy setup with Ethernet you can no longer just call and get MRV added, unless its been on your account before.


How new is this policy? Is is less than 3 week old? If you take a look a few posts back (post 1137), Deolman had unsupported MRV turned on just 3 weeks ago by following the instructions at the beginning of this thread.

If the policy is more than 3 weeks old, maybe the policy is that CSR's can't add unsupported MRV. But it appears that somebody can.


----------



## acostapimps

JBv said:


> This can't be done anymore unless you actually have all the hardware: SWM/DECAs/BSFs. (this is something new)
> If you have a legacy setup with Ethernet you can no longer just call and get MRV added, unless its been on your account before.


Unless this is a new policy, I don't see why it can't be done because I did this a month ago on legacy system (Non SWM) Which all it needs to be is Ethernet connected to each receiver going to be used for MRV, Of course tech support would want you to be on regular supported mode on (SWM,DECA) and they will always persuade you to go that route which is fine, But if you want to have whole home unsupported and have the setup/experience on networking each receiver with unique IP Address then they will have no problem activating, Of course they will tell you there is always going to be issues and they will not help you with that and as long as you're comfortable with that and know the risk involved. And no I didn't have whole home before on my account. This is my first MRV activation unsupported.


----------



## notdeadyet

Remember, as I said in an earlier post, they usually always turn down the first request, so you have to try and second time and get a little more aggressive about it  worked for me and others here!!!


----------



## ColinWD

Hopefully NOT to hijack the thread but I am in a dilemma and need some advice.

I have had the MRV using my home network for some time now and it working consistently has been spotty at best. I have tried a number of different ways of troubleshooting and making changes and it still has not worked every time.

As I see it my options are:

1. Shut it off and give up.

2. Have them come out and actually install all the hardware to make it work.

3. Wait for the latest Genie to become available and go that route.

Currently I have two TV's but may add one in the near future.

Any guidance or sage advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## notdeadyet

my WH never disconnects, so I would be looking at a faulty connection somewhere, or a bad Deca...your decas should always have green lights, if yellow the connection isn't there...we would need your exact set up and equipment used to help you out more than this.


----------



## Bill Broderick

ColinWD said:


> I have had the MRV using my home network for some time now and it working consistently has been spotty at best. I have tried a number of different ways of troubleshooting and making changes and it still has not worked every time.


My guess is that that the source of your problem is in your signature. IMO, Powerline Ethernet is spotty at best.


----------



## HoTat2

notdeadyet said:


> my WH never disconnects, so I would be looking at a faulty connection somewhere, or a bad Deca...your decas should always have green lights, if yellow the connection isn't there...we would need your exact set up and equipment used to help you out more than this.


The poster doesn't have DECA, and is using MRV over the home network in unsupported fashion which is now experiencing problems is the issue.


----------



## inkahauts

ColinWD;3201292 said:


> Hopefully NOT to hijack the thread but I am in a dilemma and need some advice.
> 
> I have had the MRV using my home network for some time now and it working consistently has been spotty at best. I have tried a number of different ways of troubleshooting and making changes and it still has not worked every time.
> 
> As I see it my options are:
> 
> 1. Shut it off and give up.
> 
> 2. Have them come out and actually install all the hardware to make it work.
> 
> 3. Wait for the latest Genie to become available and go that route.
> 
> Currently I have two TV's but may add one in the near future.
> 
> Any guidance or sage advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Upgrade to genie.


----------



## carl6

I don't think a Genie upgrade in and of itself will be of any value with regard to the issues ColinWD has. Ethernet MRV, in a solid ethernet environment, can be quite successful. However (as Bill Broderick noted), his use of power line adapters (anyplace in the system) can absolutely cause significant detrimental impacts on his LAN. His best solution is to go all DECA and get off ethernet unless he has hard wired LAN to every location.

I'm pretty sure a Genie upgrade would require supported whole-home, which would put him on DECA, but Genie in and of itself isn't the solution.


----------



## acostapimps

ColinWD;3201292 said:


> Hopefully NOT to hijack the thread but I am in a dilemma and need some advice.
> 
> I have had the MRV using my home network for some time now and it working consistently has been spotty at best. I have tried a number of different ways of troubleshooting and making changes and it still has not worked every time.
> 
> As I see it my options are:
> 
> 1. Shut it off and give up.
> 
> 2. Have them come out and actually install all the hardware to make it work.
> 
> 3. Wait for the latest Genie to become available and go that route.
> 
> Currently I have two TV's but may add one in the near future.
> 
> Any guidance or sage advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Reboot Router and Reset Network Setup is the first thing you can try, Second would be menu reset receivers that have issues and refresh ip address from router to assign new ip's.


----------



## ColinWD

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and advice.

I do not have wired in every room thus the power line adapters and more than likely the source of the problems.

Looks like DECA is the way to proceed.

Thanks again.


----------



## VABlitz

I currently have an HR21 and HR22 connected in the unsupported mode going through my router. I have problems browsing the internet when streaming HD from the other box. Do these devices need to see the internet to work? I have an additional router and was thinking of putting them on another network to eliminate the bandwith hog that streaming HD is, but would like to eliminate them from my cable modem altoghether.


----------



## dennisj00

VABlitz said:


> I currently have an HR21 and HR22 connected in the unsupported mode going through my router. I have problems browsing the internet when streaming HD from the other box. Do these devices need to see the internet to work? I have an additional router and was thinking of putting them on another network to eliminate the bandwith hog that streaming HD is, but would like to eliminate them from my cable modem altoghether.


I'd recommend ordering 2 DECA units and a CCK (or WCCK, or 3rd DECA with power supply) and remove the Ethernet connection from your HRs.

This will get all the MRV traffic off your router and still give the HRs internet access.


----------



## VABlitz

dennisj00 said:


> I'd recommend ordering 2 DECA units and a CCK (or WCCK, or 3rd DECA with power supply) and remove the Ethernet connection from your HRs.
> 
> This will get all the MRV traffic off your router and still give the HRs internet access.


Do the DECA's require SWiM? I am still running two rg6 cables with BBC to each receiver. I think my switch is SWiM capable, but I know my LNB is not. So, I take it they do need to see the internet. Perhaps just giving them their own router will be enough with a connection through my internet router.


----------



## dennisj00

They do require SWiM. 

Instead of adding a router for them, just put them on their own switch with one jumper back to the router.


----------



## VABlitz

dennisj00 said:


> They do require SWiM.
> 
> Instead of adding a router for them, just put them on their own switch with one jumper back to the router.


That's basically what I was going to do. I do not have a switch, but I will configure the old extra router I have as a switch (I think you can configure it as a switch).


----------



## dennisj00

Just be sure DHCP is off on the one used as a switch. (and probably wifi unless you set it up properly.)


----------



## harsh

VABlitz said:


> That's basically what I was going to do. I do not have a switch, but I will configure the old extra router I have as a switch (I think you can configure it as a switch).


You can easily get a small Gigabit switch for under $20 so trying to convert a beater router is probably not your best investment.


----------



## lugnutathome

Your inquiry has received a number of good answers and really you have several options. Have DirectTV "drive the bus" and go DECA between the servers. From what you say you have, you will need a SWM switch (or dish), 2 DECA units for the DVRs and a CCK if you wish on demand access.

But I had run 4 coumputers, up to 8 DVRs and several HD receivers on a 10/100 switched network with no issues. (there is something not right with what you have) I have since gone to a full gig switched fabric, added wireless "N", and also have 3 DVRs and 2 HR receivers on DECA bridged via a CCK. (way more complex than you need but to illustrate with good components your unsupportted Whole Home should work without doing what you are seeing it do now.

Future proofing and gaining full support make the DECA option probablly the best but I don't know what kind of pricetag that conversion may net you (149-199?) You should call and ask. Try to negociate. . . You can upgrade your router and toss in a switch for 100 to 150 dollars that would fix things in your current installation. (possibly less but too cheap and you are back where you are) All things being equal the DECA conversion is the path of least resistance long term and offers support.

But on reasonable quality 10/100 equipment you shouldn't see what you are seeing. Just adding a switch and connecting the DVRs up on that might "fix" what you are seeing but it shouldn't be doing that at all. Perhaps your router has a hub instead of a switch?

Don "remember to wax the string and pull taut" Bolton



VABlitz said:


> I currently have an HR21 and HR22 connected in the unsupported mode going through my router. I have problems browsing the internet when streaming HD from the other box. Do these devices need to see the internet to work? I have an additional router and was thinking of putting them on another network to eliminate the bandwith hog that streaming HD is, but would like to eliminate them from my cable modem altoghether.


----------



## VABlitz

lugnutathome said:


> Your inquiry has received a number of good answers and really you have several options. Have DirectTV "drive the bus" and go DECA between the servers. From what you say you have, you will need a SWM switch (or dish), 2 DECA units for the DVRs and a CCK if you wish on demand access.
> 
> But I had run 4 coumputers, up to 8 DVRs and several HD receivers on a 10/100 switched network with no issues. (there is something not right with what you have) I have since gone to a full gig switched fabric, added wireless "N", and also have 3 DVRs and 2 HR receivers on DECA bridged via a CCK. (way more complex than you need but to illustrate with good components your unsupportted Whole Home should work without doing what you are seeing it do now.
> 
> Future proofing and gaining full support make the DECA option probablly the best but I don't know what kind of pricetag that conversion may net you (149-199?) You should call and ask. Try to negociate. . . You can upgrade your router and toss in a switch for 100 to 150 dollars that would fix things in your current installation. (possibly less but too cheap and you are back where you are) All things being equal the DECA conversion is the path of least resistance long term and offers support.
> 
> But on reasonable quality 10/100 equipment you shouldn't see what you are seeing. Just adding a switch and connecting the DVRs up on that might "fix" what you are seeing but it shouldn't be doing that at all. Perhaps your router has a hub instead of a switch?
> 
> Don "remember to wax the string and pull taut" Bolton


Yeah, part of the problem is one of the receivers is running wireless N. I really need to run a CAT6 cable to it, but the heat in my attic is torture. I rarely use the network stream, but always have to remember when I do it destroys my internet connection. I also found a gigabit switch I had laying around, but without the CAT6 cable it is no use.


----------



## harsh

lugnutathome said:


> Future proofing and gaining full support make the DECA option probablly the best but I don't know what kind of pricetag that conversion may net you (149-199?)


I'm not convinced the DECA is synonymous with future proofing. There's been a lot of grumbling about having to go from ODU to SWM-xx as well as the apparent lack of a certain upgrade path should they come out with something that handles more, perhaps narrower, channels.

Right up to the point that SWiM became available, HomePlug was the "future".


----------



## harsh

VABlitz said:


> I also found a gigabit switch I had laying around, but without the CAT6 cable it is no use.


CAT6 is NOT required for Gigabit. A reasonable quality CAT5e (or even a 250MHz+ CAT5) should work just fine.


----------



## VABlitz

harsh said:


> CAT6 is NOT required for Gigabit. A reasonable quality CAT5e (or even a 250MHz+ CAT5) should work just fine.


I am aware of that, but the difference in price from CAT5E to CAT6 is insignificant. I also have CAT6 cables already bought for the job, just too lazy to run them.


----------



## The Merg

I'm not convinced the DECA is synonymous with future proofing. There's been a lot of grumbling about having to go from ODU to SWM-xx as well as the apparent lack of a certain upgrade path should they come out with something that handles more, perhaps narrower, channels.

Right up to the point that SWiM became available, HomePlug was the "future".


Well, considering that DirecTV is heavily invested in SWM and DECA at this point, I think we can safely say that DirecTV is committed to that technology for the near future. Enhancements can be made to SWM that are easily backward compatible with what people have now. It eases installation for installers and creates an easier avenue for providing technical support. And yes, while a SWM-LNB needs to be replaced if a user wants more than 8 tuners, the setup inside the house is not much different than it was before the upgrade.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

Right up to the point that SWiM became available, HomePlug was the "future".


Not sure how you would consider the HomePlug as the future. There were, are very unreliable


----------



## harsh

peds48 said:


> Not sure how you would consider the HomePlug as the future. There were, are very unreliable


It was what DIRECTV offered at the time (remembering that MRV was available looooong before DECA came on the scene and they renamed it Whole Home DVR Service).

As for compatibility with advancements in the technology, I'm not seeing where DIRECTV has a plan to handle MoCA 2 (DECA is ostensibly MoCA 1.1 with a "mid-RF" extension).

I would also point out that the DECA hardware appears not to be MoCA approved (in much the same way that the Genies aren't RVU approved).


----------



## inkahauts

Home plug was never installed for Whole Home Service. Only for internet connectivity for vod. In fact Whole Home Service has only ever been truly supported over deca as I recall. It's year plus on Ethernet was mostly testing not actual launch. That didn't happen t ill they started charging for it which coincided with deca launch.


----------



## The Merg

inkahauts said:


> Home plug was never installed for Whole Home Service. Only for internet connectivity for vod. In fact Whole Home Service has only ever been truly supported over deca as I recall. It's year plus on Ethernet was mostly testing not actual launch. That didn't happen t ill they started charging for it which coincided with deca launch.


Yup. Home Plug was for Internet access for DVRs for VOD. Whole Home has always been via DECA except for the beta using Ethernet. Of course, we know that since we've used DirecTV during those times.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## VABlitz

Is there any benefit to getting the newer version of the DECA's? Noticed someone on Amazon selling the white early-DECA for $10, while Solid Signal charges $50 for either one.


----------



## RAD

VABlitz said:


> Is there any benefit to getting the newer version of the DECA's? Noticed someone on Amazon selling the white early-DECA for $10, while Solid Signal charges $50 for either one.


AFAKI, no. As long as the white DECA's have the green lable on them they work the same as the newer model DECA's.


----------



## Laxguy

VABlitz said:


> Is there any benefit to getting the newer version of the DECA's? Noticed someone on Amazon selling the white early-DECA for $10, while Solid Signal charges $50 for either one.


Also be sure you actually need one; the Genies have them built in.


----------



## peds48

AFAKI, no. As long as the white DECA's have the green lable on them they work the same as the newer model DECA's.


The white DECAs always had a green label, after all the green label means that the equipment was made compatible with "DECA"


----------



## VABlitz

Laxguy said:


> Also be sure you actually need one; the Genies have them built in.


Yeah, I don't have one of those, yet. Although, I plan on purchasing an HR44 and a GenieGo. Right now I just have 1 HR21 and 2 HR22


----------



## Bill Broderick

VABlitz said:


> Is there any benefit to getting the newer version of the DECA's? Noticed someone on Amazon selling the white early-DECA for $10, while Solid Signal charges $50 for either one.


Take a look on ebay. The new DECA's are also available for less than $10 shipped.


----------



## VABlitz

Purchased two of them from Amazon, received them today Amazon shipped, and lo and behold they're the newer black DECAs. So, I guess the seller just didn't update the picture or the model number.


----------



## VABlitz

Another question, If I decide to not purchase the HR44 would I need to purchase a CCK or can I just install a DECA near my router and install the DECAs on my HR21s (this is with SWM16 and a SWS Splitter and of course the RG6 to the DECA connected to the router)? Also, noticed solidsignal no longer carries the wired version of the CCK...has the wired one been discontinued? Or can the wireless CCK be wired as well?


----------



## peds48

Another question, If I decide to not purchase the HR44 would I need to purchase a CCK or can I just install a DECA near my router and install the DECAs on my HR21s (this is with SWM16 and a SWS Splitter and of course the RG6 to the DECA connected to the router)? Also, noticed solidsignal no longer carries the wired version of the CCK...has the wired one been discontinued? Or can the wireless CCK be wired as well?


CCK and DECA is pretty much the same thing.


----------



## VABlitz

peds48 said:


> CCK and DECA is pretty much the same thing.


Thought the CCK was the wireless/wired adapter box http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=cck-w&d=directv-cck-w-wireless-deca-cinema-connection-kit-%28cck-w%29, and the DECA was the adapter with the pigtail http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=dca2sr0&d=directv-deca-receiver-ii-ethernet-to-coax-adapter-deca2--%28dca2sr0%29. So, if they are the same thing...a DECA on my router will work.


----------



## peds48

Thought the CCK was the wireless/wired adapter box http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=cck-w&d=directv-cck-w-wireless-deca-cinema-connection-kit-%28cck-w%29, and the DECA was the adapter with the pigtail http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=dca2sr0&d=directv-deca-receiver-ii-ethernet-to-coax-adapter-deca2--%28dca2sr0%29. So, if they are the same thing...a DECA on my router will work.

The DECA that connects to your router is the same as the one that connects to your receiver, the difference is that the one for the router comes with a power supply since there is no receiver to get power from. The DECA that connects to teh router is knows as DECA broadband, the one for the receiver is known as DECA Home Adapter


----------



## FlightRisk

I currently have 1 HR-22 100 in my main room and one R16-500 in a loft. I have SWiM. I have the HR22 networked via hardwire to a switch that fans out the connection to my router (So I go from my cable modem to a wireless/wired router and then run one wire to another switch in my main TV room to connect to my TV, XBox, Blu-ray, SAT, etc). This HR22 also has the power inserter connected. I DO NOT have easy network access to the R16 in the loft. I finally bought an HD TV for the loft and want to upgrade so that I have 2 HD DVRs. I was thinking that I could get full MRV and network capability by doing the following, can you check my math:

1. Get rid of the R16 and remove the filter on the line
2. Get a new Genie and put it in the main room where the HR-22 is now
3. Connect the coax from the power inserter to the Genie and the CAT6 cable from my switch to the network port on the Genie (just as they are now connected to the HR-22)
4. Take the HR22 and move it to the loft
5. Get a DECA for the HR22 in the loft so it will work, connect the coax and network wires on the DECA to the HR-22
6. Call D* and ask them nicely to enable the whole house feature.
7. This will give me full MRV, internet, and use of the 6 tuners across both units to record, right?

If I didn't miss anything, the DECA/CCK features of the Genie will supply internet and internal media networking on the COAX for both boxes with no other parts other than mentioned. The network line supplies the internet connection and the Genie and the DECA on the loft HR-22 provide the whole house connection on the coax subnet. All correct? Anything else I will need or have to ask for? Cables?

BTW, what is the going rate to try and get an upgrade to a GENIE? Any way to get them to upgrade for under $100? Can I also get them to let me do it myself? They seem to want to force you to pay for an installer to come for a Genie. I was hoping to avoid $200 plus a $20 shipping fee, plus a $50 service call. I am outside my latest 2 year contract and willing to tell them I will switch back to cable if they can't make it competitive.


----------



## peds48

your connection "sequence" is spot on. regarding the other stuff, I dont like to get involve on those. Best to call DirecTV and see what they have to offer


----------



## zebra

Can someone please share their notes on setting up LAN using Ethernet (without DECA).
My coax is for OTA and DirecTV - no place for network over coax.


----------



## litzdog911

zebra said:


> Can someone please share their notes on setting up LAN using Ethernet (without DECA).
> My coax is for OTA and DirecTV - no place for network over coax.


Start by letting us know exactly what DirecTV equipment you have (models, etc).


----------



## inkahauts

zebra said:


> Can someone please share their notes on setting up LAN using Ethernet (without DECA).
> My coax is for OTA and DirecTV - no place for network over coax.


I'd suggest using just the new thread you started. Easier to keep track.


----------



## veryoldschool

inkahauts said:


> I'd suggest using just the new thread you started. Easier to keep track.


I second that and so will close this one.


----------

